# Avatar: The Legend of Korra



## mystictrunks (Jul 21, 2010)

> BURBANK, Calif., July 21 /PRNewswire/ -- *Nickelodeon, the number one producer of television animation in the world, has greenlit a new series from the creators of the hit animated TV show Avatar: The Last Airbender*, it was announced today by Brown Johnson, President, Animation, Nickelodeon and MTVN Kids and Family Group.  The new series The Legend of Korra (working title), from creators Michael DiMartino and Bryan Konietzko, will premiere on Nickelodeon in 2011, continuing the evolution of the animated franchise and its mythology.  The original series was the inspiration for the Paramount Pictures and Nickelodeon Movies live-action epic adventure, The Last Airbender, which has already grossed more than $115 million at the box office to date.
> 
> "Mike and Bryan have imagined a compelling new story inspired by the Airbender mythology that they so brilliantly crafted when the TV series began," Johnson said.  "This new avatar is not only a girl, but also hot-headed, independent and ready to take on the world."
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 21, 2010)

a woman Avatar huh?

there goes the world :taichou


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2010)

This is too much 

I don't I'm ready for it. To see the world fast forward seventy fucking years  :shaky


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jul 21, 2010)

well you can give yourself a nice year to prepare

and didn't they say there would be lots and lots of flash backery


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 21, 2010)

Old Lady Toph will appear in this 99% confirmed


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm skeptical.  They're changing the world and all the characters, I can't think of a series that has ever pulled that off well.

Also I'm not sure I buy the "anti-bending revolution".  Benders are members of every community and many families and have been around for many thousands of years.  What could have happened to suddenly turn large numbers of people against them?  

And even if they did the benders have shown the power to topple cities, what could non-benders really do to them?

I'll have to wait to see it to render final judgment but as I said I'm skeptical.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 21, 2010)

So she already has the other 3 elements when the show starts? Is this a full show, or just a reprise mini-series thing that lasts only 5 episodes?


Wait a second, this show was aimed for 2-11 year olds? 

I never saw Airbender, I'm too cool and old.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jul 21, 2010)

lol old toph

probably the only character i wouldn't mind seeing oldified


----------



## Evolet (Jul 21, 2010)

It sounds really interesting. Despite not completely watching the original, I'll watch it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 21, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I'm skeptical. They're changing the world and all the characters, I can't think of a series that has ever pulled that off well.
> 
> Also I'm not sure I buy the "anti-bending revolution". Benders are members of every community and many families and have been around for many thousands of years. What could have happened to suddenly turn large numbers of people against them?
> 
> ...


 I'm with you. I always hate it when fiction writers try to pull off this shit. 

"Oh the most powerful beings ever in existence were hunted down by rudimentary warriors a long time ago and I'm the only one left and I can solo the modern world where my ancestors got beat by sword-weidling goons" (I refer you to Jumper as one point of reference, though there are many).


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 21, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> the anti-bender thing is only happening in Republic city...though it will undoubtedly spread as the series goes on.



Yeah, but I'm just not seeing how the non-benders can pose much of a threat.  Any weapons the non-benders have the benders can have on top of their elemental attacks.  And if it was all benders of all elements against non-benders the non-benders would be slaughtered.

We've seen the Earth Kingdom and Fire Nation both almost take over the world.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm very excited for this.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 21, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I'm skeptical.  They're changing the world and all the characters, I can't think of a series that has ever pulled that off well.



Star Trek       ?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Yeah, but I'm just not seeing how the non-benders can pose much of a threat.  Any weapons the non-benders have the benders can have on top of their elemental attacks.  And if it was all benders of all elements against non-benders the non-benders would be slaughtered.
> 
> We've seen the Earth Kingdom and Fire Nation both almost take over the world.



People are exceptionally good with weapons in the avatar universe though.

Just look at people like Jet, Mai and Sokka's sword master.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 21, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Star Trek       ?



The majority of Star Trek series and movies aren't that great.  Often more of a guilty pleasure as a sci-fi nerd 

And yes Star Trek changed all the characters for TNG (which _was_ an improvement) but they didn't change the world on top of it.  It's always been the same futuristic space faring universe.

Now we're going from an essentially medieval world of small villages and stone cities to a steam punk metropolis which is a pretty significant difference.



Platinum said:


> People are exceptionally good with weapons in  the avatar universe though.
> 
> Just look at people like Jet, Mai and Sokka's sword master.



They're the extreme minority.  You'll notice whenever benders got serious against Jet and Mai they kicked their asses.

We never saw Sokka's master go against a bender directly without bender backup of his own.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> They're the extreme minority.  You'll notice whenever benders got serious against Jet and Mai they kicked their asses.
> 
> We never saw Sokka's master go against a bender directly without bender backup of his own.



Not necessarily Ty Lee was able to beat the shit out of a bunch of earthbenders on her own. Mai was also able to hold her own against the Gaang when they met.

It's also not that drastic of a world change. The fire nation was essentially steampunk lite. The technology has just advanced.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 21, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Not necessarily Ty Lee was able to beat the shit out of a bunch of earthbenders on her own.



Which earth benders are you referring to?



Platinum said:


> Mai was also able to hold her own against the Gaang when they met.



Which fights are you referring to?  Most times they confronted Aangs group Aang's group was trying to escape, never to kill.  In a case like this (essentially a race war between benders and non-benders) every bender would be going for the kill.

Not sure how normal fighters are going to be able to go up against an army who can send every element around them at them as a weapon.



Platinum said:


> It's also not that drastic of a world change. The fire nation was essentially steampunk lite. The technology has just advanced.



I don't recall seeing anything even remotely like the metropolis in that pic.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 21, 2010)

I want Boomy Sokka


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 21, 2010)

most benders are pretty weak sauce...i think you guys are confusing benders like Toph, Azula and Katara with average stock.

a well armed military force would decimate a rag tag band of average benders.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 21, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> most benders are pretty weak sauce...i think you guys are confusing benders like Toph, Azula and Katara with average stock.
> 
> a well armed military force would decimate a rag tag band of average benders.



What would stop the benders from arming themselves with the same weapons and using their bending to augment them?

And given the level of power we've seen from benders like Toph, Ozai, Katara and Boomey you would only need a handful of them to decimate a city, let alone every bender in existence (which would be the eventual result of such a war).

Plus whats to stop benders from infiltrating their movement and destroying them from the inside?  There is no way to tell someone is a bender if they don't reveal themselves.


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Jul 21, 2010)

they could go with the sentinel idea from xmen that seemed to work


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Which earth benders are you referring to?



It was in the drill.



> Which fights are you referring to?  Most times they confronted Aangs group Aang's group was trying to escape, never to kill.  In a case like this (essentially a race war between benders and non-benders) every bender would be going for the kill.



We don't know how far along the anti-bender revolts are. It may not have broken out in open war or persecution yet. And I guess there is always the possibility that they could be attacked during an eclipse.



> Not sure how normal fighters are going to be able to go up against an army who can send every element around them at them as a weapon.



It hasn't stopped people in the Avatar verse before.



> I don't recall seeing anything even remotely like the metropolis in that pic.



I was talking about the technology not the architecture.


----------



## Koi (Jul 21, 2010)

SO EXCITED, OMG


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2010)

Something tells me this series will be 
1. More about politics than adventure like the first one
2. The Jak 2 to "The Last Airbender's" Jak & Daxter.



Tsukiyomi said:


> We never saw Sokka's master go against a bender directly without bender backup of his own.



Piandao was famous for taking on an army of 100 benders and winning.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 21, 2010)

Platinum said:


> It was in the drill.



Ty Lee didn't fight on her own in that instance, they tag teamed the earth benders.



Platinum said:


> We don't know how far along the anti-bender revolts are. It may not have broken out in open war or persecution yet. And I guess there is always the possibility that they could be attacked during an eclipse.



The eclipse would only hamper fire benders (and only for a few minutes), that would still leave earth wind and water.

And if you want to bring up temporary influences on bending, how well do you think the anti-benders are going to do during full moons?

That's not even to mention lightning bending and blood bending.



Platinum said:


> It hasn't stopped people in the Avatar verse before.



Really?  When?  The fire nation was about to dominate the entire planet until Aang stopped them.  In Kyoshi's time the Earth Kindgom was close to global domination.

How do you move an army on land against people who literally control the land?

How do you move an army through the sky against people who can bend the wind to their whims?

How do you have a naval battle with people who can have the water flood your ship with a wave of their hands?

That's not even to mention fire benders ability to burn a village to the ground easily.



Platinum said:


> I was talking about the technology not the architecture.



Such a city is obviously a reflection of technology (unless you think they used bending to build that city).



Mider T said:


> Piandao was famous for taking on an army of 100  benders and winning.



As I recall he defeated a hundred _soldiers_ that doesn't mean a hundred _benders_.  I fail to see how a single person could simultaneously fight 100 fire benders and live.  They could just surround him and fill the area with fire.

Without some kind of bending of his own to protect himself he'd be toast.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 21, 2010)

Nov. 2011? Man..

And wow, lotta intense discussion for a show aimed for kids lol.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> As I recall he defeated a hundred _soldiers_ that doesn't mean a hundred _benders_.  I fail to see how a single person could simultaneously fight 100 fire benders and live.  They could just surround him and fill the area with fire.
> 
> Without some kind of bending of his own to protect himself he'd be toast.



The Earth Kingdom and Fire Nation only use benders for their military, Piandao wasn't alive when they took down the Southern Water Tribe nor the Air Nomads.  He fought Earth Kingdom Earthbenders.

And the second point isn't necessarily true, especially considering how agile he was when he fought Sokka.  At his peak physical condition, he could have been as nimble as Azula without her firebending.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 21, 2010)

Mider T said:


> The Earth Kingdom and Fire Nation only use benders for their military, Piandao wasn't alive when they took down the Southern Water Tribe nor the Air Nomads.  He fought Earth Kingdom Earthbenders.



I'm not sure what point you're making here.



Mider T said:


> And the second point isn't necessarily true, especially considering how agile he was when he fought Sokka.  At his peak physical condition, he could have been as nimble as Azula without her firebending.



Azula without her fire bending wouldn't be able to take on 100 fire benders all at once.  All Azula had to do at that time was dodge and run until the eclipse was over and she failed even at that (she was captured).  She didn't start fighting back until she had her bending back.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I'm not sure what point you're making here.



How small the chance is the soldiers that he fought couldn't bend.



> Azula without her fire bending wouldn't be able to take on 100 fire benders all at once.  All Azula had to do at that time was dodge and run until the eclipse was over and she failed even at that (she was captured).  She didn't start fighting back until she had her bending back.



I'm betting she could.  Really, between the stances and general speed of the fire it's nothing really to worry about.  Azula is swift plus, like Piandao, she knows different fire techniques so she wouldn't be surprised.
She was only captured because the Gaang caught onto her act and were about to go slay Ozai.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2010)

blakstealth said:


> Nov. 2011? Man..
> 
> And wow, lotta intense discussion for a show aimed for kids lol.



Where are you getting that date?

The release date hasn't been confirmed yet. Probably will be at comic-con.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2010)

If this happens 70 years after last sozin comet, then Aang's son will be old enough to be an Uncle Iroh.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 21, 2010)

Mider T said:


> How small the chance is the soldiers that he fought couldn't bend.



I didn't say none of them were benders, but people are making it out like he fought 100 benders simultaneously and won.



Mider T said:


> I'm betting she could.  Really, between the stances and general speed of the fire it's nothing really to worry about.  Azula is swift plus, like Piandao, she knows different fire techniques so she wouldn't be surprised.
> She was only captured because the Gaang caught onto her act and were about to go slay Ozai.



She bounces around a room with people trying to get info out of her and not kill her and that means she can beat 100 fire benders at once with no fire bending of her own?  That's a pretty big leap.

Again what can you do against 100 sources of fire coming at you simultaneously from all sides without something like earth bending to protect yourself?

That's not even to mention people who can lightning bend, I'm sure steampunk tech responds real well to lightning.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 21, 2010)

If the series is set 70 years from the initial series end wouldn't Aang have died at a young age? Like 60s? 

Anyway I will check it out but my hopes aren't high.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I didn't say none of them were benders, but people are making it out like he fought 100 benders simultaneously and won.



They probably were all benders, we haven't seen any non-benders in the Fire Nation nor Earth Kingdom militaries.



> She bounces around a room with people trying to get info out of her and not kill her and that means she can beat 100 fire benders at once with no fire bending of her own?  That's a pretty big leap.
> 
> Again what can you do against 100 sources of fire coming at you simultaneously from all sides without something like earth bending to protect yourself?



Firebenders don't all fight at once, they step forward a line at a time and fire.  Otherwise they'd burn their own forces, the most they could do is semi-surround.  Tactically, that's not undefeatable.



> That's not even to mention people who can lightning bend, I'm sure steampunk tech responds real well to lightning.



What?  I'm talking about in Aang's time.


----------



## Koi (Jul 21, 2010)

Gunners said:


> If the series is set 70 years from the initial series end wouldn't Aang have died at a young age? Like 60s?
> 
> Anyway I will check it out but my hopes aren't high.



He would be like 85?  


So when is this actually happening?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 21, 2010)

70 years after the original series.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2010)

And Korra is a teenager, so Aang died somewhere in his 60s.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 21, 2010)

Bending doesn't do much when you're catching bullets to the brain.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2010)

Mider T said:


> They probably were all benders, we haven't seen any non-benders in the Fire Nation nor Earth Kingdom militaries.



Not all the mooks in the fire nation army could fire bend. Usually it was only the ones that wore the masks.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2010)

I said the Fire Nation military didn't have a member that we saw that was put on the front lines that couldn't bend.  The non-bending fire nation members were usually in the homeland or colonies.


----------



## Coteaz (Jul 21, 2010)

I heard steampunk and I was hooked.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 21, 2010)

Koi said:


> He would be like 85?
> 
> 
> So when is this actually happening?



Nah Aang was 12 at the end of the series. If we assume Korra is 12 ( and she is probably older because she has already picked up other elements, under normal circumstances they found out they are the avatar at 16 I think), Aang would have been 70 when he passed away.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 21, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Where are you getting that date?
> 
> The release date hasn't been confirmed yet. Probably will be at comic-con.


I take back what I said, I skimmed the OP and misread "will premiere on Nickelodeon in 2011" as November 2011. Sorry about that.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 21, 2010)

It looks as though this will only be one season?


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 21, 2010)

Im a bit skeptic on this. More so because we wont have our favorite characters back.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm glad that they're changing the cast, if it continued the chemistry between characters could feel contrived.

What I'm more concerned about is the overall theme/setting of the story. I feel that much of what made Avatar what it was was the culture seen throughout. I'm not entirely pleased about things being modernised.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 21, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Im a bit skeptic on this. More so because we wont have our favorite characters back.


Their story is done, no reason to bring them back in anything other than a cameo appearance.

Edit: @ Gunners, steampunk modernization is always welcome.

Oh and I'm not sure why I have you on my ignore list.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2010)

Gunners said:


> It looks as though this will only be one season?



It will be more than one season. It will just follow a different route than the original.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 21, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I said the Fire Nation military didn't have a member that we saw that was put on the front lines that couldn't bend.  The non-bending fire nation members were usually in the homeland or colonies.



What about the rough rhinos?  Only one of them was a fire bender.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2010)

^Band of mercenaries =/= organized military.



Platinum said:


> It will be more than one season. It will just follow a different route than the original.



Source please.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Source please.



Well the fact that it will follow a different route than the original is already confirmed since Korra really only needs to master one element. So no journey to master the four elements for her.

And I just think that it is common sense that it will be more than one season long.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Well the fact that it will follow a different route than the original is already confirmed since Korra really only needs to master one element. So no journey to master the four elements for her.
> 
> And I just think that it is common sense that it will be more than one season long.



lol wut?  One book = one element, she doesn't really have to do any world saving.  I'm not seeing the common sense thing.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 21, 2010)

Mider T said:


> lol wut?  One book = one element, she doesn't really have to do any world saving.  I'm not seeing the common sense thing.


"*Legend* of Korra"

Do you honestly think her Legend is of her "MASTERING AIRBENDING HOLY SHIT DUDE"?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2010)

Mider T said:


> lol wut?  One book = one element, she doesn't really have to do any world saving.  I'm not seeing the common sense thing.



She has to put down rebellions and learn air bending. Along with all the other avatar stuff. Sounds like more than a season to me.

And the one book= one element thing doesn't necessarily apply to this series.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> "*Legend* of Korra"
> 
> Do you honestly think her Legend is of her "MASTERING AIRBENDING HOLY SHIT DUDE"?



Obviously she's going to be dealing with Avatar duties and Republic City (read what I said about politics).

I never said I think it's going to be one chapter, just asked for the reasoning behind why it's not.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 21, 2010)

Mider T said:


> ^Band of mercenaries =/= organized military.
> 
> Source please.



Not sure I see the difference, they're still fighting as part of the fire nation military.

Also wasn't Piandao a member of the fire nation military at some point?


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 21, 2010)

Korra looks ripped from MT's pic.

Excited, very very excited!


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 21, 2010)

I like they are going to make it a hotheaded, independent young girl. I'm gonna love this show so much. 

I hope she's funny too. 


RAGING BONER said:


> Old Lady Toph will appear in this 99% confirmed


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Not sure I see the difference, they're still fighting as part of the fire nation military.
> 
> Also wasn't Piandao a member of the fire nation military at some point?



It's like comparing Blackwater to the U.S. Military, they don't have the same standards.

He was, solely because of his excellent swordsmanship.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 21, 2010)

At first I was worried about the lead character being a female, then I realised that the concept of Kora is what I would expect from a male lead. Ironically Aang's character traits is why I was worried about the female being the lead character.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2010)

Korra seems to be of the opposite disposition as Aang (more like Toph), maybe because that's her granddaughter


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 21, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Korra seems to be of the opposite disposition as Aang (more like Toph), *maybe because that's her granddaughter*


I so hope so.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 21, 2010)

Korra better have some Martial Arts training or something, she definitely looks like she goes under that kind of training. lol



> Korra seems to be of the opposite disposition as Aang (more like Toph), maybe because that's her granddaughter


I hope so too! 

I was worried she would be really girly....


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 21, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Not sure I see the difference, they're still fighting as part of the fire nation military.
> 
> Also wasn't Piandao a member of the fire nation military at some point?



The difference is that mercenaries don't follow the same rules as a military.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 21, 2010)

> Korra better have some Martial Arts training or something, she definitely looks like she goes under that kind of training. lol


She seems to be hardcore. Kinda like a good and not crazy Azula.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 21, 2010)

Regarding the whole Benders vs Non Benders argument, it's not possible to judge a conflict 70 years in the future based on just what happened in AtLA. We don't know what weapons they have at their disposal or how big this Anti Bender movement is, or even how they fight. It's possible that they are aware of how powerful benders can be and use subterfuge and trickery in place of direct combat.

As to why or how they got started, could be a number of factors. Maybe Benders were starting to get a serious superiority complex that they can throw around without a war to get in the way. Maybe Benders are pushing around nonbenders and the nonbenders are getting sick of it. Hatred and prejudice can take on a lot of forms. 

Seems like you guys are jumping the gun as to how this whole conflict is going down.



> How do you move an army on land against people who literally control the land?
> 
> How do you move an army through the sky against people who can bend the wind to their whims?
> 
> ...



Most Benders aren't nearly that powerful, even when working in a group. The most Waterbenders did in Siege of the North was trap a ship or two, which didn't do much in the end. The most most Earthbenders control is a slab or chunk of rock used as a projectile. Firebenders are a legitimate threat for towns and such, but in a city populated by different nationalities like Republic City, causing colateral damage will invite more trouble than just nonbenders.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 21, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> She seems to be hardcore. Kinda like a good and not crazy Azula.



With guns as arms?

She's going to be badass! pek


----------



## Coteaz (Jul 21, 2010)

A technocratic leader of Republic City with access to new steam technology unavailable to the general public could work well as a backer/instigator for the anti-bending insurrection.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 21, 2010)

Mider T said:


> It's like comparing Blackwater to the U.S. Military, they don't have the same standards.
> 
> He was, solely because of his excellent swordsmanship.



Do we even know that they were mercenaries?  I was under the impression they were a unit of the fire nation military.

And even if they are I highly doubt the fire nation military lacks even a single non-bender.  They can still use weapons or at the very least carry supplies.  It makes no sense to refuse to recruit from such a large part of the society.



Piekage said:


> Most Benders aren't nearly that powerful, even when working in a group. The most Waterbenders did in Siege of the North was trap a ship or two, which didn't do much in the end.



They were handing the fire benders their asses until the moon went out.  Remember Iroh's words about how they would be unbeatable during a full moon?



Piekage said:


> The most most Earthbenders control is a slab or chunk of rock used as a projectile.



Individually yes but in large numbers and in unison they could quite literally move mountains.



Piekage said:


> Firebenders are a legitimate threat for towns and such, but in a city populated by different nationalities like Republic City, causing colateral damage will invite more trouble than just nonbenders.



Depends how they due it.  One would assume a war between benders and non-benders would involve at least SOME coordination between different types of benders.



Coteaz said:


> A technocratic leader of Republic City with access to new steam technology unavailable to the general public could work well as a backer/instigator for the anti-bending insurrection.



Again I'm curious what would stop benders from gaining the same weaponry and using it in addition to their bending?


----------



## Vanthebaron (Jul 21, 2010)

I think the anti-benders will be more "BURN THE WITCH"


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 21, 2010)

Vanthebaron said:


> I think the anti-benders will be more "BURN THE WITCH"



Or maybe they will build weapons to bend elements for them, or build a weapon that takes bending away for ever.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Jul 21, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Or maybe they will build weapons to bend elements for them, or build a weapon that takes bending away for ever.



What I mention was that the fire nation is more politicaly motivated and this may be more religiously motivated


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 21, 2010)

Vanthebaron said:


> What I mention was that the fire nation is more politicaly motivated and this may be more religiously motivated



All I meant was that they could go down the route of getting rid of Benders altogether.

How is the Fire Nation more motivated than any other nation?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Do we even know that they were mercenaries?  I was under the impression they were a unit of the fire nation military.





They're mercenaries for rent, like Blackwater.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 21, 2010)

Mider T said:


> They're mercenaries for rent, like Blackwater.



Where does it say they are mercenaries?  They can be used as security and still be members of the military.

And what would _that_ prove about whether or not the rough rhinos were part of the military?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 21, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Again I'm curious what would stop benders from gaining the same weaponry and using it in addition to their bending?



because operating machinery becomes exponentially more difficult when you have to do fancy dance in order to bend...


----------



## Vanthebaron (Jul 21, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> All I meant was that they could go down the route of getting rid of Benders altogether.
> 
> How is the Fire Nation more motivated than any other nation?



Fire benders were motivate to force everyone to be link them while other nations were like "Oi, fuck off". These guys may be religiousl motivated .


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 21, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> because operating machinery becomes exponentially more difficult when you have to do fancy dance in order to bend...



Depends entirely on the machine and what they want to do.  We've seen fire benders can breath fire, its not that hard to breath fire and operate a machine.

And they don't need to use each at the same time.  Its entirely possible to fight with advanced weapons until its lost or becomes advantageous to switch to elemental attacks.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Where does it say they are mercenaries?  They can be used as security and still be members of the military.
> 
> And what would _that_ prove about whether or not the rough rhinos were part of the military?



Archers used for special operations and security, what description does that remind you of.

And that was my mistake on the second part.  The Rough Rhinos seem to be the equivalent of the Rough Riders IRL, except instead of volunteering their recruited by skill.

Also, I said footsoldiers have to be firebenders.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 21, 2010)

Mider T said:


> *Archers used for special operations and security, what description does that remind you of.*
> 
> And that was my mistake on the second part.  The Rough Rhinos seem to be the equivalent of the Rough Riders IRL, except instead of volunteering their recruited by skill.
> 
> Also, I said footsoldiers have to be firebenders.



Reminds me of snipers and other specialized soldiers which the army has plenty of.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 21, 2010)

Vanthebaron said:


> Fire benders were motivate to force everyone to be link them while other nations were like "Oi, fuck off". These guys may be religiousl motivated .



The Fire Nation wasn't really motivated or the one responsible for what was happening in the 100 year war. It was the Fire Lord and his generals/leader friends that really wanted it all.

Religiously motivated....? Does Avatar world even have religions?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2010)

Point is, they aren't regular forces.  They're mercenaries, they don't abide by the same code as the rest of the Fire Nation military.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2010)

Wait...

this isn't a troll.

Jesus fuck I am DOWN with this happening


----------



## Corran (Jul 21, 2010)

Great news! Can't wait to see more on this.

Glad to see I was right about it being a girl when the name "Korra" was announced. I'm also very happy to see they are telling a completely different story with this one and not just "learn all elements and save world from evil nation" again


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2010)

This pleases me.

This pleases me immensely.

Following.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 21, 2010)

So is Korra gonna ride on Yue's back or are they gonna retcon a waterbending animal into the mythology


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2010)

This is great news. I hope it doesn't turn out to be the typical shitty sequel.

I'll stay with this.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 21, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> This pleases me.
> 
> This pleases me immensely.
> 
> Following.



Me too! Korra sounds epic - hotheaded, passionate and rebellious female leads are the best - and it's Steampunk?! I'm totally sold already.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 21, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Point is, they aren't regular forces.  They're mercenaries, they don't abide by the same code as the rest of the Fire Nation military.



Again how do you know they're mercenaries?  You keep saying that but you haven't provided any proof that they aren't part of the fire nation military.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Again how do you know they're mercenaries?  You keep saying that but you haven't provided any proof that they aren't part of the fire nation military.



They were hired out, it says so in the episode


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 21, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> So is Korra gonna ride on Yue's back or are they gonna retcon a waterbending animal into the mythology



Might be the Polar Bear dog that evolved into Appa.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> Might be the Polar Bear dog that evolved into Appa.



Korra riding a fucking polar bear.

Awwwwwwww right.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 21, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> So is Korra gonna ride on Yue's back or are they gonna retcon a waterbending animal into the mythology



Or maybe they will give them the River Spirit Dragons from China. River dragons, ya know?



Haku or whoever he was, was the only quick image I could get lol


----------



## Coteaz (Jul 21, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Again I'm curious what would stop benders from gaining the same weaponry and using it in addition to their bending?


Ideology? We know practically nothing about the series, so I don't see why you're in such a huff over this.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> So is Korra gonna ride on Yue's back or are they gonna retcon a waterbending animal into the mythology



No need for that. Especially if Tenzin has a sky bison (somehow) like Aang.


----------



## Darth (Jul 21, 2010)

lmao.

It got a thread this fast?

Damn you guys are hasty.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 21, 2010)

The show sounds interesting enough. I bet it will be one of best animated shows on TV, but I highly doubt it will be as good as The Last Airbender. Plus I'm not sure how much you can do with the show, the girl is already super powerful with three elements under her belt. I hope this show doesn't suffer from what Heroes did, as far as people being too powerful. 

Based off what we are told there doesn't seem to be as much anticipation for a final battle. In AtLA we knew Aang had to beat the Firelord, so that fight had so much hype and anticipation behind it. When we finally saw it, it was just amazing. Idk if this show could live up to something like that.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 21, 2010)

Platinum said:


> No need for that. Especially if Tenzin has a sky bison (somehow) like Aang.



aren't Avatar's supposed to have animal companions?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 21, 2010)

I said >



A River Dragon Spirit


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2010)

So she's supposed to have the moon as her companion (moon = waterbending source )


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 21, 2010)

I didn't see the new interview posted so I'll leave this here



> *The Wall Street Journal: How did you come up with the idea for the spinoff?*
> 
> *Bryan Konietzko:* When Mike and I first created “Avatar: The Last Airbender” we always knew it would have an ending to it, that particular story. But as the show really took off, and found an audience all over the world, we knew that despite our intentions of ending that story there would probably be a time when Nickelodeon would come calling and want some more episodes….When that time came we had this idea for jumping ahead and telling a story about the next Avatar, this girl Korra.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2010)

> *If Tenzin is Aang’s son, who is his mother?*
> 
> DiMartino: [To Konietzko] We can say that, right? [To Speakeasy] It’s Katara. It’s not a huge surprise.



So basically, suck it Zutara shippers



> *If there’s a new Avatar, that means Aang has passed on. If he died around age 70, isn’t that pretty young for an Avatar?*
> 
> Konietzko: You gotta keep in mind that he was frozen in a state of suspended animation for 100 years, so he kind of burned up some of his extra Avatar time.



I really hope they're joking with this one


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 21, 2010)

I did post that interview...but it was in the other thread, so I guess it doesn't count lol


----------



## Snakety69 (Jul 21, 2010)

Pretty sweet info in that interview. Loved how they side-stepped answering about the movie. Yeah, it'd shock me if they didn't hate it.

But yeah, really excited Avatar is (sort of) continuing. Bought all three seasons last week (needed to do that after watching the movie) and just finished it, so I'm all in the Avatar mood. Too bad we have to wait til next year.


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2010)

Sucks for Zutaratards :ho


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 21, 2010)

Ah come on guys, show the Zutara fans some slack.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2010)

> What did you guys think of the live-action version of “The Last Airbender”?
> 
> Konietzko: We’re just really focused on this new show right now, and kind of taking this off in its own direction and not concerning ourselves with that right now.



maximum


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 21, 2010)

i love how his non-answer to the live action movie questions is a clear answer in itself...very diplomatic though


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2010)

I kind of wish they would have just torn M Night a new one. Would have been hilarious.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2010)

They wouldn't do that, as much as he failed at least he got word of the show out.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2010)

Mider T said:


> They wouldn't do that, as much as he failed at least he got word of the show out.



I know. But it still would have been great.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 21, 2010)

Mider T said:


> They wouldn't do that, as much as he failed at least he got word of the show out.



*Spoiler*: __ 




Leave M.Night alone!




Real answer:

I still happen to like the movie, but you are right. At leas the movie brought in new fans.


----------



## Corran (Jul 21, 2010)

I like their explanation as to why Aang didn't live a hugely long life.
I also expect to see Katara in this and have a nice moment with Korra.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 21, 2010)

Mider T said:


> They wouldn't do that, as much as he failed *at least he got word of the show out*.


yes, because the first thing one does after watching this movie is not washing ones eyes with soap, but rather thinking "_Damn, I really wanna learn more about this Ung character!_"


----------



## Tay (Jul 21, 2010)

Ahh, why must 2011 be so far away.
I can't wait for this.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2010)

What I mean is, if somebody sees that movie and hears everyone talk about what a disappointment it is compared to the show, they're bound to be curious.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 21, 2010)

While the concept sounds iffy, the idea that magic is dying out as the world advances calls to mind a conflict between Romanticist fantasy and Enlightened revolution.  If done well it might be a hit, even if fans of the original series don't take to this.

Wouldn't bet on it though, sequels rarely are as good as the original.


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 21, 2010)

Interesting - can't say I'm surprised about it being a bit steampunk.  And duh:



> Would you like to bring a cartoon version of “Avatar: The Last Airbender” to the big screen?
> 
> Konietzko: We would love to. I think Mike and I would absolutely love to do feature animation. Either another story, or it if worked out, one in the “Avatar” world. We would be really excited.



- get a damn animated feature to theaters already.


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 21, 2010)

Kuromaku said:


> While the concept sounds iffy, the idea that magic is dying out as the world advances calls to mind a conflict between Romanticist fantasy and Enlightened revolution.  If done well it might be a hit, even if fans of the original series don't take to this.
> 
> *Wouldn't bet on it though, sequels rarely are as good as the original.*



I wouldn't argue with you one iota; however, these guys did such a good job - if anyone could pull off an equally impressive sequel...


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 21, 2010)

> Would you like to bring a cartoon version of “Avatar: The Last Airbender” to the big screen?
> 
> Konietzko: We would love to. I think Mike and I would absolutely love to do feature animation. Either another story, or it if worked out, one in the “Avatar” world. We would be really excited.


Ursaaaaaa~


----------



## iamthewalrus (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't think I buy the shortened life stuff, but I guess if its a device that enables them to bring back some of the original characters then so be it.  HOWEVA they must bring back at least toph and sokka.

just watched all of avatar 2 weeks ago and I just heard about legend of korra.  Pretty excited!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 21, 2010)

Dark Knight > Batman Begins

Empire > New Hope

Sequels not good? HAH!


----------



## iamthewalrus (Jul 21, 2010)

Kuromaku said:


> While the concept sounds iffy, the idea that magic is dying out as the world advances calls to mind a conflict between Romanticist fantasy and Enlightened revolution.  If done well it might be a hit, even if fans of the original series don't take to this.
> 
> Wouldn't bet on it though, sequels rarely are as good as the original.



What else would you want them to do?  Have them focus on all learning all the new elements again?  That would be boring!

In order for a sequel to be good it has to branch out from the original.  From what we've learned so far,  I think this is a great step.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 22, 2010)

> While the concept sounds iffy, the idea that magic is dying out as the world advances calls to mind a conflict between Romanticist fantasy and Enlightened revolution. If done well it might be a hit, even if fans of the original series don't take to this.
> 
> Wouldn't bet on it though, sequels rarely are as good as the original.



I think it will be awesome to see them trying to stop the people from throwing away benders from the world. A struggle like that in a modern time will be awesome to see!


----------



## Shade (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey, wait a sec. Shouldn't this thread be called 'Nickelodean's "Avatar: The Legend of Korra" Discusion'?

MAKE IT SO.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 22, 2010)

I think it should stay the same, makes it look a lot better


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2010)

Shade said:


> Hey, wait a sec. Shouldn't this thread be called 'Nickelodean's "Avatar: The Legend of Korra" Discusion'?
> 
> MAKE IT SO.



lol another slowpoke


----------



## Shade (Jul 22, 2010)

hey watch it there bananabub


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 22, 2010)

Personally, I hope Aang chose Toph over that other ugly girl.

Aang needed a real woman in his life, and that other eskimo chic didn't cut it.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 22, 2010)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Personally, I hope Aang chose Toph over that other ugly girl.
> 
> Aang needed a real woman in his life, and that other eskimo chic didn't cut it.


Mike and Byran confirmed Katara held his child.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 22, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Mike and Byran confirmed Katara held his child.




Ack.  Already giving away the plot.  :S

I guess it was obvious.  The girl in the picture looks nothing like Toph, anyway.  Bummer.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2010)

The girl in the pic isn't Aang and Katara's son, she's not even a boy.  Their son Tenzin will teach her airbending though.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 22, 2010)

^ fucker


1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Ack.  Already giving away the plot.  :S
> 
> I guess it was obvious.  The girl in the picture looks nothing like Toph, anyway.  Bummer.



Korra isn't related to Aang, but rather Aang's son, Tenzin, is Korra's airbending teacher.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 22, 2010)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Ack.  Already giving away the plot.  :S
> 
> I guess it was obvious.  The girl in the picture looks nothing like Toph, anyway.  Bummer.



The girl isn't their child.

Tenzin is their child.

And wasn't it obvious when they kissed at the end....? Zuko was with Mai at the end of the show, so who else would Katara go with?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> ^ fucker
> 
> 
> Korra isn't related to Aang, but rather Aang's son, Tenzin, is Korra's airbending teacher.



Echo Echo


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 22, 2010)

After listening to Mider and RAGING I'm confused, now.

Very, very, confused.  




Terra Branford said:


> The girl isn't their child.
> 
> Tenzin is their child.
> 
> And wasn't it obvious when they kissed at the end....? Zuko was with Mai at the end of the show, so who else would Katara go with?



Zuko's uncle?  Or how about Jet(assuming he wasn't dead).  There were plenty of candidates.    You can tell I'm a bit biased.  Katara looks and acts kind of like my sister.  Blah.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 22, 2010)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> After listening to Mider and RAGING I'm confused, now.
> 
> Very, very, confused.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure Mike & Bryan said he's dead...irregardless why would she shack up with Iroh? she was clearly getting together with Aang at the end of the series, there were no other suitors for her.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2010)

Your sister is a very good person then

But yeah, Korra is the girl in the pic, the new Avatar.  She's a teenager and the series is set 70 years after the original, meaning Aang died in his 60s.  She's from the Southern Water tribe so she's problem the granddaughter of Sokka and Toph and she already knows 3 elements, Tenzin will teach her the fourth, Air.  Republic City is a place where denizens of all nations live yet crime is rampant and there is an anti-bender campaign, she'll probably have to deal with that.

Yes Jet is dead, creators confirmed it.
Zuko is alive in the new series, but close to death.  Azula is also alive.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 22, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> I'm pretty sure Mike & Bryan said he's dead...irregardless why would she shack up with Iroh? she was clearly getting together with Aang at the end of the series, there were no other suitors for her.




I don't know.  Maybe because she was older than Aang, and the concept of Amidala xoxoxo Anakin Skywalker isn't necessarily a successful one?  Katara has ties and responsibilities to the water tribe, and Aang's ties and responsibilities as the Avatar lead them along different paths?

Don't forget that there were other characters who were older and more mature than Aang, like Jet who gave him competition.


----------



## Chee (Jul 22, 2010)

God dammit, this needs to come out now.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 22, 2010)

Zutara tards just keep having their ship sunk.  It was awesome when the creators mocked the pairing, but to squash it under their shoes once more was the cherry on top of the sundae.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2010)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I don't know.  Maybe because she was older than Aang, and the concept of Amidala xoxoxo Anakin Skywalker isn't necessarily a successful one?  Katara has ties and responsibilities to the water tribe, and Aang's ties and responsibilities as the Avatar lead them along different paths?
> 
> Don't forget that there were other characters who were older and more mature than Aang, like Jet who gave him competition.



I'm pretty sure was in love with Aang at least since the invasion, and was sure of it after he defeated the fire lord.  It's confirmed now though so it doesn't matter.

I hope she's still alive.


----------



## Chee (Jul 22, 2010)

Kuromaku said:


> Zutara tards just keep having their ship sunk.  It was awesome when the creators mocked the pairing, but to squash it under their shoes once more was the cherry on top of the sundae.



I don't see how anyone thought that pairing had a chance.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 22, 2010)

omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomg
I HOPE THEY CAN KEEP IT AS EPIC AT ATLA
Because that had me like, on the edge of my seat don't judge me 





RAGING BONER said:


> Old Lady Toph will appear in this 99% confirmed



I would love to see that. I can totes see her being a wise, but sarcastic woman. 


Oh I'm just going to leave this here. I wish I knew who drew it


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 22, 2010)

Old Lady Toph > Bumi


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 22, 2010)

Old Lady Toph > Old Man Sokka


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2010)

I was thinking that maybe the reason Aang died in his 60s is because of a century of uninterrupted Avatar State draining his life force.  Proposed the idea in the other thread.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 22, 2010)

Avatar was one of the best cartoons to have been brought on TV in years. The writing and the characters were all excellent, and it certainly deserves a sequel, which I hope will wrap up the unanswered questions from the show.

I have my doubts as to whether or not Legend of Korra will be as good as The Last Airbender, but nevertheless I am sure it will be a good show. By having her already know 3 elements, it already sets the show up for a different course than the last one.

And while the method of conflict they are attempting to use is a bit cliché, I think they can pull off a nice spin on it to make it interesting. I just hope they can give us such great characters and humor again. I will be looking forward to this next year.


----------



## Corran (Jul 22, 2010)

Question for people interested, how old do we think Aang and Katara's son will be? And do we think they had more than one kid?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2010)

Part of me is putting him in his 50s (to remind of us of the Zuko-Iroh travels) and part of me wants him to be in his late-30s (to have believable wisdom yet still be youthful).


----------



## Kno7 (Jul 22, 2010)

Damn I just read 12 pages in the other thread to catch up on the info that was on the first page 

I hope Tenzin is in his late 20s. Still young, but starting to get wise.
And I posted in the other thread that I'm hoping he's a monk, destined to carry out the traditions of airbending, while Aang's possible other kids might be other types of benders 

Remember Mike and Bryan stated bending was less about heredity, more about your cultural/spiritual surroundings.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 22, 2010)

Good news.

Too bad Zutarians, Aang totally had babies with Katara 



Whuzzat tower for? I think it's a new and improved Ba Sing Se, this Republic City


----------



## Roy (Jul 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So she already has the other 3 elements when the show starts? Is this a full show, or just a reprise mini-series thing that lasts only 5 episodes?
> 
> 
> Wait a second, this show was aimed for 2-11 year olds?
> ...



Old is right.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 22, 2010)

LOL if Korra is the reincarnation of Aang then:

Korra: So you're the son of the previous Avatar? Avatar Aang?
Tenzin: Yes, yes I am.
Korra: So that technically means I'm your father.
Tenzin:


----------



## KamuiEyes (Jul 22, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I'm skeptical. * They're changing the world and all the characters, I can't think of a series that has ever pulled that off well.
> *
> Also I'm not sure I buy the "anti-bending revolution".  Benders are members of every community and many families and have been around for many thousands of years.  What could have happened to suddenly turn large numbers of people against them?
> 
> ...


Batman Beyond says hi


----------



## Muk (Jul 22, 2010)

ohhh new avatar series 

can[t wait


----------



## Chee (Jul 22, 2010)

Skotty said:


> omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomg
> I HOPE THEY CAN KEEP IT AS EPIC AT ATLA
> Because that had me like, on the edge of my seat don't judge me
> 
> ...



Oh sheeeeet, if Old Aang is going to be like that, I can't wait for the new series. HOLY CRAP AWESOME COMIC.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 22, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> And even if they did the benders have shown the power to topple cities, what could non-benders really do to them?



Keep in mind this 70 years later. Based on the kinda technology the fire nation had in the Last Airbender, I imagine, 70 years later the world have SOMETHING capable of competing with bending.


----------



## Chee (Jul 22, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Keep in mind this 70 years later. Based on the kinda technology the fire nation had in the Last Airbender, I imagine, 70 years later the world have SOMETHING capable of competing with bending.



Guns? I'll go with guns.


----------



## Nodonn (Jul 22, 2010)

We went from this



to this 



in the last 70 years.

It's plenty of time to get a huge leap in technology.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 22, 2010)

Maybe they'll have steam-powered gatling guns.


----------



## Omolara (Jul 22, 2010)

Skotty said:


> Oh I'm just going to leave this here. I wish I knew who drew it




It's by 

I thought I recognized the style, and lo and behold, it was in my deviantWatch messages. Check out her gallery, there's much awesomeness to be found.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 22, 2010)

wtf first they ruin the movie now they fast fwd 70 yrs in the future.  Ugh sequels are all doomed to fail.

Character development is going to be HUGE in this new avatar.  Each character brought a different variable to the main characters personality.

I wan't to start an online petition to make one of the co-characters black.  Need some homies in the second one.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 22, 2010)

How is Korra the avatar if aang was the last avatar? At the end of Book 3 aang's told he won't be reincarnated into the next nation. That the avatar line is over.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 22, 2010)

Dbgohan08 said:


> How is Korra the avatar if aang was the last avatar? At the end of Book 3 aang's told he won't be reincarnated into the next nation. That the avatar line is over.



What? I don't recall any of that ever happening. I only remember Roku telling Aang that if he is killed while in the Avatar State, the reincarnation cycle would be broken.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't remember anything about Aang being the last Avatar either.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 22, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> What? I don't recall any of that ever happening. I only remember Roku telling Aang that if he is killed while in the Avatar State, the reincarnation cycle would be broken.



I remember that. It might have been another episode not the ending. I don't know really. It's been so long. Maybe I'm just crazy.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't think that ever happen


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 22, 2010)

ITT: we make shit up


----------



## Omolara (Jul 22, 2010)

Dbgohan08 said:


> I remember that. It might have been another episode not the ending. I don't know really. It's been so long. Maybe I'm just crazy.



No. That never happened. The ending clearly showed us that with his chakra being unlocked, the cycle was intact. 
Aang was the last Airbender, but not the last Avatar. So long as there are Airbenders by the time the spirit comes back around to those people, the Avatar cycle will continue. We've gotten back to the beginning, so there's plenty of time for there to be more Airbenders. 

Aang needed to die in the Avatar state (for real) in order for the cycle to end.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah in fiction nothing is impossible when it comes to technology.  Take TTGL for example, in 7 years we go from wasteland with no life on the surface and people living a nomadic lifestyle to a futuristic town (20 minutes into the future) and capable of spaceflight.  20 years after that technology able to compete with a galactic league.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh,finally the best western animation in the last ten years or so is actually getting a (distant) sequel.

Sucks that Aang is dead though..

But awesome in that it seems that technology and bending will be in conflict in this,together with the globalization of the world.

Wonder who the main opponent will be in this?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2010)

Who knows?  It might even be Mai's little brother


----------



## Castiel (Jul 22, 2010)

Chee said:


> Guns? I'll go with guns.



This reminds me of that one time where JK Rowlings said that if Harry went up against an angry farmer with a shotgun, the farmer would win


----------



## Castiel (Jul 22, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Sucks that Aang is dead though..



I love the creator's explanation



> If there?s a new Avatar, that means Aang has passed on. If he died around age 70, isn?t that pretty young for an Avatar?
> 
> Konietzko: You gotta keep in mind that he was frozen in a state of suspended animation for 100 years, so he kind of burned up some of his extra Avatar time.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2010)

I think he means his natural energy by that comment, as in he would have lived for a 160 years on his own life force had he not continuously been in the Avatar state for a century.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jul 22, 2010)

Korra seems awesome, but I can't handle Aang being dead  I hope we at least get to see Toph in this new series, and maybe some other character too.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 22, 2010)

Seriously though if we don't see Bumi Sokka I will kill each and every one of you with a claw hammer.


also creators flat out said Tenzin is Katara's son, I want to see the look on the faces of every single deluded shipper who screamed that they broke up


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2010)

They'll still find a way to deny it, and they are gonna laugh when they find out about Aang's death.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 22, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Seriously though if we don't see Bumi Sokka I will kill each and every one of you with a claw hammer.
> 
> 
> also creators flat out said Tenzin is Katara's son, I want to see the look on the faces of every single deluded shipper who screamed that they broke up



That was so freaking cruel to Zutara shippers..

And Bumi Sokka would be good..but Bumi Toph..my God,it's full of stars..


----------



## Castiel (Jul 22, 2010)

Bumi Sokka would be the best thing ever and don't anyone think differently.  

I'm going to the hardware store later to shop hammers.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 22, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Bumi Sokka would be the best thing ever and don't anyone think differently.
> 
> I'm going to the hardware store later to shop hammers.



Pfft..Bumi Sokka has lost his marbles for the last 10 years due to too much cactus juice..


----------



## Castiel (Jul 22, 2010)

exactly it would be the funniest thing ever


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 22, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> exactly it would be the funniest thing ever



I also want to see badass old people,not just funny old people..

Bumi Toph is a must-see.


Also..I hope they make Zuko an old fart..just to crush the hearts of the fangirls even further..


----------



## Gunners (Jul 22, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> What? I don't recall any of that ever happening. I only remember Roku telling Aang that if he is killed while in the Avatar State, the reincarnation cycle would be broken.



It didn't happen. Though I think he's talking about the beginning of the series where Aang said he couldn't access the access the Avatar state any more.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 22, 2010)

oh god if Zuko becomes the new Iroh 

also when I said Bumi Sokka I meant BUMI Sokka.  A crazy old man who has lost his marbles but can still be cool.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 22, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> oh god if Zuko becomes the new Iroh
> 
> also when I said Bumi Sokka I meant BUMI Sokka.  A crazy old man who has lost his marbles but can still be cool.



Pfft..Bumi was rich so he didn't really lost his marbles..he just was an excentric.

That's the polite word to use when rich people are batshit insane.

Also..I wonder if Sokka had any kids..?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2010)

2 gold coins says Tenzin will be the new Iroh to Korra's Zuko


----------



## Kno7 (Jul 22, 2010)

I'll raise you to 4 gold coins and say Zuko's still around to be the next Iroh.

Hey, he had a couple good "Iroh" lines in book 3


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2010)

Zuko will be in his 80's. He's too old to be the Iroh figure. If he is still alive he'll still be the firelord. He won't be wandering.


----------



## Chee (Jul 22, 2010)

I wanna see old Zuko. Just seeing him makes me laugh at the prospect of thousands of fangirls dying.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 22, 2010)

Zuko will probably look like Sozin with a scar on the left side of his face.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 22, 2010)

I'll be looking forward to watching this...

And I'm now reminded of that Book 4 thing where they bombed the Zutarians...


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Zuko will probably look like Sozin with a scar on the left side of his face.



Zuko looks nothing like Sozin.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 22, 2010)

I would like to see this new series and Bumi Zokka


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 22, 2010)

Bumi Toph  /this is going to be the biggest debate point of the fandom already


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2010)

I want to see both Bumi Sokka and Bumi Toph.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jul 22, 2010)

And to you people who think that Shamwows movie will kill the Avatar fandom, consider this: 



That's right, we haven't even seen this character except fro, the back, no knowledge about her save the most generic of character descriptions, and already has fanart of her, pages of it. 

THAT is the level of loyalty this fandom has.

Also:


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 22, 2010)

Because Korra is a sexy independent girl

I honestly thought as bad as the Avatar movie was the whole series was done for at that point.
Strangely its reacting similarly to star wars


----------



## Omolara (Jul 22, 2010)

Chee said:


> I wanna see old Zuko. Just seeing him makes me laugh at the prospect of thousands of fangirls dying.



If he's alive, I hope Dante can do an old man voice. 

I would love Zuko regardless, but laugh maniacally at the fangirls who only care that he's hot. Yeah, I went there.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2010)

Since Comic-Con is going on hopefully we get a more specific release date and a little more info.


----------



## Chee (Jul 22, 2010)

Omolara said:


> If he's alive, I hope Dante can do an old man voice.
> 
> I would love Zuko regardless, but laugh maniacally at the fangirls who only care that he's hot. Yeah, I went there.



I wonder if he'll be a hot old man?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Since Comic-Con is going on hopefully we get a more specific release date and a little more info.



Saturday from 2p.m.-3p.m. PST is when Bryke will speak on the series.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 22, 2010)

I hope for a trailer.


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 22, 2010)

If Zuko's still alive - I wonder if we'll hear anything about him finding his mother.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Saturday from 2p.m.-3p.m. PST is when Bryke will speak on the series.



I was looking for that info. Thanks.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 22, 2010)

Can't wait to hear what's announced.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 22, 2010)

Omg I can't wait.

Better be an awesome series and better NOT BE MADE INTO A MOVIE.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2010)

We better see the Cabbage Merchant's descendant .


----------



## Bleach (Jul 22, 2010)

Platinum said:


> We better see the Cabbage Merchant's descendant .



I'm sure he's learned his lessons. He will most likely transfer over to cucumbers or some other vegetable.


----------



## Chee (Jul 22, 2010)

MY CUCUMBERS?!

I guess so.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 22, 2010)

Platinum said:


> We better see the Cabbage Merchant's descendant .



He might not work with cabbages anymore.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2010)

He will have moved on to lettuce.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 22, 2010)

Platinum said:


> He will have moved on to lettuce.





Definitely lettuce.

Or he could just do something different altogether, like Pumpkins or apples. 

I wonder if we'll have another Sokka or a Momo in the show


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 22, 2010)

brb, shaking and crying right now.


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Definitely lettuce.
> 
> Or he could just do something different altogether, like Pumpkins or apples.
> 
> I wonder if we'll have another Sokka or a Momo in the show



most likely.

Every show has a comedic  relief character


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 22, 2010)

We could have both
"You got lettuce with my cabbage and got cabbage with my lettuce"


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 22, 2010)

Eki said:


> most likely.
> 
> Every show has a comedic  relief character



Yes, but will he/she be exactly like Sokka?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Yes, but will he/she be exactly like Sokka?



No they know better than trying to create a character too similar to Sokka. They will most likely be a comedic relief in a different way.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2010)

She'll probably have her moments, she's got Sokka's blood in her probably


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 22, 2010)

Platinum said:


> No they know better than trying to create a character too similar to Sokka. They will most likely be a comedic relief in a different way.



Well, as long as they don't milk or rip-off the original cast in a bad way, then I won't mind lol


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 22, 2010)

New Avatar? Holy Mother of Water Tribe.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2010)

this is great.

Can't wait until it starts.

Wonder what Azula will be like.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 22, 2010)

^ Most likely dead....


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2010)

^Rumors says she alive but we'll see.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 22, 2010)

Mider T said:


> ^Rumors says she alive but we'll see.



Really now?

What fun will she be all old and stuffz.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2010)

Still batshit, I mean under constant supervision they're bound to live a long time


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jul 22, 2010)

i do hope she's alive

they basically left her in emotional breakdown mode

hopefully they'll give her some kind of a redemption flashback arc that will probably go with zuko's mom finding thingamabob


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 22, 2010)

At her age, she wouldn't offer anything unless she somehow became immortal.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jul 22, 2010)

wasn't bumi like a million years old and still the same guy


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 22, 2010)

troublesum-chan said:


> wasn't bumi like a million years old and still the same guy



112-114 was his age, I do believe.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jul 22, 2010)

azula could still theoretically be a (dying) badass then 

don't lose hopes


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2010)

Almost everyone from the old series could possibly be alive in Korra.

The guru was 150 years old people in Avatar can live for a long time.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2010)

I have no problem believing that Zuko and Azula are alive, because of the comet.  What would be awesome if Pathik was still alive.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't think the Avatar world could save Pathik. If it couldn't for the Avatar, I don't think it'll spare Pathik...


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2010)

Aang's a special case.

Pathik acheived Enlightenment, he'd be around the same age Kyoshi was when she died in the new series.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 22, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Aang's a special case.
> 
> Pathik acheived Enlightenment, he'd be around the same age Kyoshi was when she died in the new series.



The Avatar should be able to live longer than Pathik though 
I think they just killed Aang off because they could :d


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 22, 2010)

Hold on, does that article say steampunk? My theory of metalbending becoming of more widespread use just seemed to gain a bit more weight to it even though it's still a tiny flickering barely there flame


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> The Avatar should be able to live longer than Pathik though
> I think they just killed Aang off because they could :d



The probably can, I'm still going with the "Aang burned off too much energy in the Avatar State/Iceberg fiasco"

And yeah, there's that too


----------



## Castiel (Jul 22, 2010)

It just occured with this whole "anti-bender revolution", that some kind of conspiracy might be trying to off the Avatar...

Could be MURDER?


----------



## Coteaz (Jul 22, 2010)

I'll be interested to see how far they'll take the steampunk theme. I doubt that the staff will turn the setting into a heavily industrialized metropolis a la Steamboy/Rise of Legends Vinci (sadly), but a more prominent Nature vs. Industry thematic tone would be enjoyable.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 22, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> It just occured with this whole "anti-bender revolution", that some kind of conspiracy might be trying to off the Avatar...
> 
> Could be MURDER?



Everyone seems to be wantin' the Avatar dead nowadays lol



Mider T said:


> The probably can, I'm still going with the "Aang burned off too much energy in the Avatar State/Iceberg fiasco"
> 
> And yeah, there's that too



Eh, I don't think it makes sense...  :<


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't buy the explanation that Aang died naturally. He probably was killed and that sparked the trouble that the avatar world is in now.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Eh, I don't think it makes sense...  :<



Ho so?  Avatar State is his energy, also known ki.  It was activated for a century draining.  The fact that he was still alive just shows the tremendous amount.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 22, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Ho so?  Avatar State is his energy, also known ki.  It was activated for a century draining.  The fact that he was still alive just shows the tremendous amount.



It just seems like a lazy move to make him die. Its lazy, especially in a fantasy realm. 

He could have thought of something different, like Aang taking the bending away took life away from him 'cause he had to give up some of his own to take the Fire Lord's bending away.

That would have made a lot more sense to me...


----------



## Corran (Jul 22, 2010)

But using avatar energy to preserve himself for a century doesn't make sense?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 22, 2010)

Corran said:


> But using avatar energy to preserve himself for a century doesn't make sense?



No, its a fantasy realm. That kind of junk is common. But if his health was taken away every time he used the Avatar state, I'm pretty freakin' positive the previous ones would have warned him, OR at least shown the others losing some of their life energy whilst doing it.

That was a poor move in this story, it was lazy and stupid of him.


----------



## Corran (Jul 22, 2010)

But its not common in Avatar. Aang is the only one to have done it.
His health wasn't taken away from him every time he used the avatar state, he was over 150 when he died. When he was frozen for a century he still had to use his life force to preserve himself all that time.
We know other Avatars have lived long lives its just that Aang used most of his when he trapped himself in the ice.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 22, 2010)

Corran said:


> But its not common in Avatar. Aang is the only one to have done it.
> His health wasn't taken away from him every time he used the avatar state, he was over 150 when he died. When he was frozen for a century he still had to use his life force to preserve himself all that time.
> We know other Avatars have lived long lives its just that Aang used most of his when he trapped himself in the ice.



That's whats off about it. He said the Avatar State took like energy away, it just quickened for Aang.

As I said, it was a lazy and stupid of him. 

Pathik was WAY older and he is most likely still alive...


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2010)

^Quickened?  I said he was using it continuously for a century, that excess energy was probably draining his life force.  If the Avatar State was meant to be used that much one would just stay in it forever as to prevent disasters.

Pathik had a relatively easy lifestyle and achieved Enlightenment.

Plus that juice


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 22, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Pathik had a relatively easy lifestyle and achieved Enlightenment.
> 
> Plus that juice



Onion Banana juice?

Also, Aang went through the path of enlightenment, with Pathik, remember? He also at the same time, was trying to master the Avatar state.


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 22, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I don't buy the explanation that Aang died naturally. He probably was killed and that sparked *the trouble that the avatar world is in now.*



I'm pretty sure the only place in trouble is the Republic city and then thats probably due to bender facists.
Its Korra's duty as the Avatar to fix this problem


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2010)

I edited something into my post.

And Aang never finished his training with Pathik, which was just to bring balance to himself so he could master the Avatar state.  Avatar Extras says Pathik spent years to achieve enlightenment, this is why he was able to trace Appa's bond with Aang easily...Aang never finished his rudimentary lessons with Pathik.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 22, 2010)

> ^Quickened? I said he was using it continuously for a century, that excess energy was probably draining his life force. If the Avatar State was meant to be used that much one would just stay in it forever as to prevent disasters.



Quickened, I meant rushing it by using the Avatar State. It wasn't meant to be used that way, but the Avatars or Aang's Monk friend would have mentioned it.

It was something lazy they did...to just be lazy. A real writer of a fantasy world would have thought of something less lazy, and something cooler.

Like him fighting like a battle or something and he died. Not that he was cheated out of a life 'cause the Avatar State suddenly got this new thing about it where it drains your life force...




Mider T said:


> I edited something into my post.
> 
> And Aang never finished his training with Pathik, which was just to bring balance to himself so he could master the Avatar state.  Avatar Extras says Pathik spent years to achieve enlightenment, this is why he was able to trace Appa's bond with Aang easily...Aang never finished his rudimentary lessons with Pathik.



He didn't complete the training with Pathik, but he did later, when Zuko and Katara were captured. Doing that made him complete his training.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Quickened, I meant rushing it by using the Avatar State. It wasn't meant to be used that way, but the Avatars or Aang's Monk friend would have mentioned it.



I don't understand what you're saying here.



> It was something lazy they did...to just be lazy. A real writer of a fantasy world would have thought of something less lazy, and something cooler.



I think it's a bit of a cop-out to have Aang go out like that, but it's not lazy writing.  It makes alot of sense, energy is life force, burning it out will kill you.  This isn't just exclusive to avatar.
The bad writing thing would extend to him giving Airbending to people though.



> Like him fighting like a battle or something and he died. Not that he was cheated out of a life 'cause the Avatar State suddenly got this new thing about it where it drains your life force...



I would prefer that, but I can accept either.  It's not so sudden, Avatar draws from many a tale and ki is a frequent component of stories such as these.




> He didn't complete the training with Pathik, but he did later, when Zuko and Katara were captured. Doing that made him complete his training.



Wait what?  He just unlocked the last chakra, he hadn't reached Enlightenment yet.  Heck he wasn't even a fully realized avatar yet.


----------



## Farih (Jul 23, 2010)

Tell me when Toph and/or Ursa appear


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 23, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I don't understand what you're saying here.


My original post was directed at Corran, sorry  let me see if I can explain myself lol



> Aang is the only one to have done it.
> _His health wasn't taken away from him every time he used the avatar state, he was over 150 when he died. When he was frozen for a century he still had to use his life force to preserve himself all that time.
> We know other Avatars have lived long lives its just that Aang used most of his when he trapped himself in the ice._



I said Bryan/Mike said life energy was taken using the Avatar State, and that it was just quickened for him since he got stuck for a hundred years. I'm pokin' fun at how silly it is and how many holes it actually has. 


> _That's whats off about it_. He said the Avatar State took like energy away, it just quickened for Aang.
> 
> As I said, it was a lazy and stupid of him.






Mider T said:


> I think it's a bit of a cop-out to have Aang go out like that, but it's not lazy writing.  It makes alot of sense, energy is life force, burning it out will kill you.  This isn't just exclusive to avatar.
> The bad writing thing would extend to him giving Airbending to people though.



The bad writing I was speaking about was him just adding it. It is an important thing for the Avatar to know, and if this was the initial thought of it or even in the idea of the world of Avatar, Aang would have been told.

It was added as a quicky to kill off Aang...its lazy. 




Mider T said:


> I would prefer that, but I can accept either.  It's not so sudden, Avatar draws from many a tale and ki is a frequent component of stories such as these.


But added as a means to an end. Its just lazy, really. They could have thought of something else. :c



Mider T said:


> Wait what?  He just unlocked the last chakra, he hadn't reached Enlightenment yet.  Heck he wasn't even a fully realized avatar yet.



Oh...I thought he reached Enlightenment through that....alright, how about after the show? Maybe he took true enlightenment then?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> My original post was directed at Corran, sorry  let me see if I can explain myself lol
> 
> 
> 
> I said Bryan/Mike said life energy was taken using the Avatar State, and that it was just quickened for him since he got stuck for a hundred years. I'm pokin' fun at how silly it is and how many holes it actually has.



I disagree with Corran on him using up his years while frozen, as it's just cryogenic freezing and biologically he was still the same age.  I believe that had he not been in the Avatar State the entire time he would have lived out his full life.





> The bad writing I was speaking about was him just adding it. It is an important thing for the Avatar to know, and if this was the initial thought of it or even in the idea of the world of Avatar, Aang would have been told.
> 
> It was added as a quicky to kill off Aang...its lazy.



Not really, Aang was the only person we knew of that was frozen.  If one uses that argument then it's just as easy to say Energybending was bad writing to beat Ozai without killing him or the moon spirit was bad writing to defeat the Fire Nation navy.
Besides, Aang still had half of a century to live, which is some remarkable ki considering how much was burned keeping him alive in the iceberg.



> But added as a means to an end. Its just lazy, really. They could have thought of something else. :c



It's possible he could have been died by other means and that answer was just not spoil the viewers



> Oh...I thought he reached Enlightenment through that....alright, how about after the show? Maybe he took true enlightenment then?



Not that quickly, not even in the Avatar world
After the show, maybe.  I'm hoping he did.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 23, 2010)

the premise sounds interesting!


----------



## Gabe (Jul 23, 2010)

looks like it could be interesting


----------



## Corran (Jul 23, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I disagree with Corran on him using up his years while frozen, as it's just cryogenic freezing and biologically he was still the same age.  I believe that had he not been in the Avatar State the entire time he would have lived out his full life.



I was trying to say since he was using the Avatar State for a century that used up a century of his life.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh, yeah I agree with that then.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 23, 2010)

...

Okay... Avatar: TLA had that crazy shipping fanbase... I have a really bad feeling this will occur once again... Only this time... Korra and Tenzin...

I can just imagine not only the pairing wank that goes with it, but the crew actually teasing with that angle at least once... (Holy crap Dad's now a hot chick!)

And if it really happens, I'll be chugging laundry detergent...


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 23, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> ...
> 
> Okay... Avatar: TLA had that crazy shipping fanbase... I have a really bad feeling this will occur once again... Only this time... Korra and Tenzin...
> 
> ...



Well,in the first place..EWWWWW!!!

Secondly..yeah..if I know the crazy shippers they will do this..

And third..thank God that Tenzin is an old man by now since I don't think Katara had him in her 40's..


----------



## Corran (Jul 23, 2010)

Tenzin will be A LOT older than Korra though...
And Tenzin might even have his own family, anything is possible at this point.


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2010)

If Tenzin is in his 40s, I'll still ship Tenzin/Korra.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2010)

Korra might be Tenzin's second cousin.


----------



## Koi (Jul 23, 2010)

Chee said:


> If Tenzin is in his 40s, I'll still ship Tenzin/Korra.



Rofl I was going to say this.  IN FACT, I'd probably ship it more.


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2010)

Koi said:


> Rofl I was going to say this.  IN FACT, I'd probably ship it more.



Old man/young girl = best pairings EVER.


----------



## Eki (Jul 23, 2010)

mighty fun reading your guys post i have to say.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 23, 2010)

Poor Aang.

Wonder if they'll show his final moments.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 23, 2010)

I really do wonder what insane shippings this series will bring. I loved how they were actually making fun of the Zutarians in the Avatar Extras.


----------



## The World (Jul 23, 2010)

I want Tenzin to be main character.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 23, 2010)

Dating the son of your past life? That's all kinds of wrong.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 23, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> Dating the son of your past life? That's all kinds of wrong.



Which is why the Avatar (and all Benders), must DIE!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 23, 2010)

This series sounds like somebody's fanfiction.


----------



## darksage78 (Jul 23, 2010)

Colour me excited =)


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Jul 23, 2010)

Man, Korra is more than a cousin of Tenzin...Korra is the REINCARNATION OF TENZIN'S FATHER.

Shipping them is as bad as shipping Zuko and Azula. Though I'd suppose the creators kind of gave us plenty of fodder for that.

And it sort of figures, seeing as they're the only two characters confirmed.



Sephiroth said:


> This series sounds like somebody's fanfiction.



You're right. It's Mike and Bryan's fanfiction.


----------



## The World (Jul 23, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> Dating the son of your past life? That's all kinds of wrong.



Considering they change genders when they are reincarnated, isn't that more wrong?

I don't see Avatar reincarnations as past lives at all. They all have different lives and different personalities. It seems like all the Avatars just share the energy used to go into Avatar State. And some pseudo-spiritual connection.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 23, 2010)

Can't wait for this, though I'm more interested in what happened to the previous cast. Old Toph and Bumi Sokka would be hilarious 

And I wonder if Zuko is one of those old Fire Lords like his grandfather or has he been replaced. And seeing old man Aang will be interesting as well.


----------



## Aristides (Jul 23, 2010)

I got the feeling that somewhere in those 70 years something happened which allowed Azula to escape and foment feelings of hatred towards benders while keeping her identity secret. It's a conspiracy I tell ya! She probably escaped if her dad told Zuko that Azula was the key to finding their mother. Zuko will probably retcon this and more  to Korra. 

I'm calling it-one of the final battles will be really old Azula vs Avatar Korra or Zuko! 

Or if Zuko and Azula clash before the end, I call Zuko's death and Korra avenging him in the end of the show.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 23, 2010)

20 bucks says Zuko, Katara, Toph, and Sokka are part of the new White Lotus. Aang was probably in it to though.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 23, 2010)

Aristides said:


> I got the feeling that somewhere in those 70 years something happened which allowed Azula to escape and foment feelings of hatred towards benders while keeping her identity secret. It's a conspiracy I tell ya! She probably escaped if her dad told Zuko that Azula was the key to finding their mother. Zuko will probably retcon this and more  to Korra.
> 
> I'm calling it-one of the final battles will be really old Azula vs Avatar Korra or Zuko!
> 
> Or if Zuko and Azula clash before the end, I call Zuko's death and Korra avenging him in the end of the show.



I support this theory


----------



## Raiden (Jul 23, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> Dating the son of your past life? That's all kinds of wrong.



On many levels, imagine how disturbing this whole thing may be for Tenzin.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 23, 2010)

Goddamn it I was gonna post those


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2010)

One more day guys!



Superrazien said:


> 20 bucks says Zuko, Katara, Toph, and Sokka are part of the new White Lotus. Aang was probably in it to though.



It's almost a given that Sokka and Aang are in, but we don't know if the Order accepts females.


----------



## Aristides (Jul 23, 2010)

Mider T said:


> *One more day guys!*
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost a given that Sokka and Aang are in, but we don't know if the Order accepts females.



One more day till?

And isnt Aang dead?
 D:


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2010)

The Avatar booth gets it's one hour speech thing from Bryke at comic con.  It's tomorrow at 2 p.m. - 3 p.m. PST

I get the feeling Korra will have trouble with Airbending due to her personality.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 23, 2010)

Mider T said:


> The Avatar booth gets it's one hour speech thing from Bryke at comic con.  It's tomorrow at 2 p.m. - 3 p.m. PST
> 
> I get the feeling Korra will have trouble with Airbending due to her personality.



She wouldn't have trouble with Air bending, she would have trouble with fire bending, that's just how it works. Roku had problems with water bending, Aang had problems with earth bending.


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2010)

lulz. I hope Old Man Aang is just like this.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2010)

Gunners said:


> She wouldn't have trouble with Air bending, she would have trouble with fire bending, that's just how it works. Roku had problems with water bending, Aang had problems with earth bending.



She already knows firebending by the time the series starts, the reasons Roku and Aang had problems with Waterbending and Earthbending respectively were because it was something completely new to them, not just opposite.  Roku grew up in Fire Nation, Aang with the Nomads, Korra is more likely to be a child of the World due to her connenctions.  Her personality as described so far seems to be opposite of Aang's, and the fact that Tenzin is helping her with it last (which is odd since he should have been close with the Southern Water Tribe) implies it.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 23, 2010)

> She already knows firebending by the time the series starts, the reasons Roku and Aang had problems with Waterbending and Earthbending respectively were because it was something completely new to them, not just opposite.


She knows firebending because it comes on the list before Air bending. It was stated that Roku and Aang had problems with Waterbending because as the opposite art it goes against their core principles. 

All the elements would have essentially been new to them so that is not a viable explanation. 


> Roku grew up in Fire Nation, Aang with the Nomads, Korra is more likely to be a child of the World due to her connenctions. Her personality as described so far seems to be opposite of Aang's, and the fact that Tenzin is helping her with it last (which is odd since he should have been close with the Southern Water Tribe) implies it.


Juding by the way Korra is dressed, I'd assume she spent most of her time with people from the water nation. When Aang was a child, he spent time in the earth and fire nation. He still found earth bending more difficult because it was the complete opposite to his natural style.


----------



## Aristides (Jul 23, 2010)

I thought specific bending elements were more difficult to due ot being opposite in nature of the style. Such as Aang had an easy time with waterbending because both airbending both require a peaceful and quiet personality among other things I guess. I don't remember exactly why he had such an easy time with it. Earthbending though was difficult because it required toughness as part of the style. It is a significantly different style than airbending.


----------



## Iria (Jul 23, 2010)

Yay I am pretty excited about this. Looks like they are gearing this towards an older audience as the characters are starting out older and the set just looks grittier etc.

I was wondering what the main theme would be for this series: subtract the "Fire nation is bad" storyline and the "learn impossible tasks in short amount of time" factor, how were they going to keep us interested in a series-long continuation? I love the anti-bender sentiments and could totally see it working.

As to learning elements, I think we have gone through the rigamaroll of the learning process: yeah we know its tough, lets see what happens after that, how can you maintain the world with your powers? I agree with Mider T and think Korra might have a bit of a difficult time with air. Just like Aang had trouble with the philosophical roots of Fire Bending, which was not his opposite element. None of the elements were exactly easy to master, thats why it took a whole season to get each lulz. Its all new, as I imagine even the natural element for an avatar presents a bit of a challenge. But of course at the end of the day they are avatars, and its difficult, but not impossible.

As a rabid Zutarian I lol at the Tenzin/Korra shippers already. I never go for the obvious thing. Have your incestuous ship


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 23, 2010)

Im stoked (never thought they'd do this) .


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 23, 2010)

The World said:


> Considering they change genders when they are reincarnated, isn't that more wrong?
> 
> I don't see Avatar reincarnations as past lives at all. They all have different lives and different personalities. It seems like all the Avatars just share the energy used to go into Avatar State. And some pseudo-spiritual connection.



They're past lives. The show makes a point of this several times. The new life simply isn't the same person as the previous. This is usually the way reincarnation works. Other examples would include Kikyo and Kagome, and Clow Reed and Eriol. What you described sounds a bit more like the chosing of the next slayer in Buffy.

--

Both Roku and Aang had difficulty with their natural opposites, and it is likely that way for the majority of the Avatars, but it may not be the case for every single one of them.

And those comics are hilarious.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2010)

Gunners said:


> She knows firebending because it comes on the list before Air bending. It was stated that Roku and Aang had problems with Waterbending because as the opposite art it goes against their core principles.



I'm not saying that doesn't apply, but in addition to it.  Iria brought up the great point about Aang's troubles with Firebending.
And there is no set order in which an Avatar has to learn the elements, it's a coincidence that Aang got the fundamentals in the order.  He however wasn't introduced to them in that order (He did firebend with Jeong Jeong before he ever Earthbended.



> All the elements would have essentially been new to them so that is not a viable explanation.



Not to Korra.  Not only does she live in a different, more integrated world but she is most likely related to Sokka and Katara, her connections will expose her to the elements at an earlier time (before her 16th birthday).



> Juding by the way Korra is dressed, I'd assume she spent most of her time with people from the water nation. When Aang was a child, he spent time in the earth and fire nation. He still found earth bending more difficult because it was the complete opposite to his natural style.



It only shows that she was born in the Southern Water Tribe.  Aang didn't even know he was the Avatar until a few days before he was frozen, his travels were just what all Air Nomads do.


----------



## Bender (Jul 23, 2010)

For a minute I thought this was based off Avatar (James Cameron) movie 

Anyways, it looks interesting.

I still need to watch all of Avatar the last airbender before I check this out


----------



## Gunners (Jul 23, 2010)

> I'm not saying that doesn't apply, but in addition to it. Iria brought up the great point about Aang's troubles with Firebending.
> And there is no set order in which an Avatar has to learn the elements, it's a coincidence that Aang got the fundamentals in the order. He however wasn't introduced to them in that order (He did firebend with Jeong Jeong before he ever Earthbended.


Aang didn't have problems with fire bending. He found it pretty easy until he burnt Katara, then he decided he'd never fire bend again. 

The moment he realised fire didn't cause destruction alone, he had no problem with it what so ever. 

Jeong Jeong stressed the importance of learning the elements in the correct order, Aang went against this order and ultimately fucked up, if you look at Roku's flash back he learnt it in the correct order, Fire-Air-Water-Earth. 



> Not to Korra. Not only does she live in a different, more integrated world but she is most likely related to Sokka and Katara, her connections will expose her to the elements at an earlier time (before her 16th birthday).


You know little about her character or her connections. 



> It only shows that she was born in the Southern Water Tribe. Aang didn't even know he was the Avatar until a few days before he was frozen, his travels were just what all Air Nomads do.


Her appearance shows that Water tribe culture is a bigger part in her life. It doesn't matter when Aang realised he was the Avatar the point I was getting across is that they both experienced different cultures, with Aang his intergration didn't prevent him struggling with Earth bending. 

Really speaking for someone who is natural water bending, air bending would be easier to pick up as they have more similarities.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 23, 2010)

Sure looks interesting and I smell enjoyable hotness conected with the main character .


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Aang didn't have problems with fire bending. He found it pretty easy until he burnt Katara, then he decided he'd never fire bend again.
> 
> The moment he realised fire didn't cause destruction alone, he had no problem with it what so ever.



That's a problem.  And the fact that he couldn't keep his flame alive up the steps even moreso.



> Jeong Jeong stressed the importance of learning the elements in the correct order, Aang went against this order and ultimately fucked up, if you look at Roku's flash back he learnt it in the correct order, Fire-Air-Water-Earth.



Jeong Jeong wanted Aang to learn and master Earth and Waterbending first because he lacked discipline.  At this point he was just a goofy kid who picked up things quickly without having any real respect.
Roku learned it in the correct order because the world was suited to accommodating the Avatar back then, as it had been for centuries.



> You know little about her character or her connections.



True, but context clues makes it easy to infer.



> Her appearance shows that Water tribe culture is a bigger part in her life. It doesn't matter when Aang realised he was the Avatar the point I was getting across is that they both experienced different cultures, with Aang his intergration didn't prevent him struggling with Earth bending.



The clothes show that's where she was born and probably grew up.  Yes, Water Tribe is an important part of her life, she is Water Tribe.  If Korra found out she was the Avatar before she was 16 she would be brought up to learn how to bend earlier so that she would be more suited to protect the world.  Nobody knew that Aang was the Avatar before he was 12 so he wasn't sent to learn how to bend.



> Really speaking for someone who is natural water bending, air bending would be easier to pick up as they have more similarities.



Probably, but we haven't seen a waterbender with the personality that Korra supposedly has.  This could prove difficult (compare it to Zuko having to re-learn firebending).


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2010)

I like the idea of the surviving members of the Gaang being members of the Order of the White Lotus.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 23, 2010)

> That's a problem. And the fact that he couldn't keep his flame alive up the steps even moreso.


The problem was a result of a traumatic experience, it wasn't the natural result of his upbringing. His issue with Earthbending was it clashed with what he had previously learned, it went against what was natural to him. 

Unless Korra had some traumatic experience with air bending, I do not see why she would have a problem with it. 



> Jeong Jeong wanted Aang to learn and master Earth and Waterbending first because he lacked discipline. At this point he was just a goofy kid who picked up things quickly without having any real respect.
> Roku learned it in the correct order because the world was suited to accommodating the Avatar back then, as it had been for centuries.


Jeong Jeong specifically mentioned the importance of learning the elements in the correct cycle, the discipline picked up through learning the other elements was his justification. 

Also you tried arguing that there was no set order for an Avatar to learn the elements in. I'm saying that there is a conventional order for learning the elements. Using the argument that she learnt fire bending before air bending to suggest she found it easier makes no sense when by convention air bending is the element she should naturally learn last. 


> True, but context clues makes it easy to infer.


We know that she's from the water tribe, it doesn't allow us to infer anything. It allows people to speculate. 


> The clothes show that's where she was born and probably grew up. Yes, Water Tribe is an important part of her life, she is Water Tribe. If Korra found out she was the Avatar before she was 16 she would be brought up to learn how to bend earlier so that she would be more suited to protect the world. Nobody knew that Aang was the Avatar before he was 12 so he wasn't sent to learn how to bend.


She wouldn't be sent to learn how to bend the other elements until she learns her native element, I'm not really seeing your point. Do you think she would learn all the elements simultneously?



> Probably, but we haven't seen a waterbender with the personality that Korra supposedly has. This could prove difficult (compare it to Zuko having to re-learn firebending).


Zuko didn't have to relearn fire bending, he had to find a new desire. It doesn't matter whether we have seen a water bender with Korra's personality, if I see Korra adopting a different style of water bending to traditional water benders in the sense that she relentlesly attacks instead of countering then yeah I'll understand your point, until then I will look at what comes natural to her as a water bender.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2010)

Gunners said:


> The problem was a result of a traumatic experience, it wasn't the natural result of his upbringing. His issue with Earthbending was it clashed with what he had previously learned, it went against what was natural to him.



The problem was that airbending is the element of freedom, it wishes to be a peace and equal with all.  Fire must be controlled and wishes to take over all with it's power.  It's also why the Fire Nation had lost the true meaning of firebending while the Air Nomads were at peace with themselves.



> Unless Korra had some traumatic experience with air bending, I do not see why she would have a problem with it.



Her personality isn't suited toward it, she'll need guidance.  In the words of Aang "Everyone needs a teacher"



> Jeong Jeong specifically mentioned the importance of learning the elements in the correct cycle, the discipline picked up through learning the other elements was his justification.



This is because Aang lacked discipline to begin with, if it were necessary for Aang to strictly learn them in the correct order the firebending would have never worked.  Yet another antithesis between the lax monks and the strict Fire Nation.



> Also you tried arguing that there was no set order for an Avatar to learn the elements in. I'm saying that there is a conventional order for learning the elements. Using the argument that she learnt fire bending before air bending to suggest she found it easier makes no sense when by convention air bending is the element she should naturally learn last.



To be clear, I meant that it's nature's way to learn them in the correct order, but it isn't necessary.  If the balance of the world were somehow disrupted, the Avatar would just have to learn them as quickly as possible (as in Aang's case).  Nature being self-correcting, as I mentioned earlier, would do it's best to keep order.



> We know that she's from the water tribe, it doesn't allow us to infer anything. It allows people to speculate.



She was born in the Southern Water Tribe, she's the avatar, can you really not imply anything from that?



> She wouldn't be sent to learn how to bend the other elements until she learns her native element, I'm not really seeing your point. Do you think she would learn all the elements simultneously?



I never said she wouldn't learn waterbending first, she most likely would in fact.  My point is that if she's sent out to tour the world already knowing she's the Avatar, then she's being sent out to learn the elements as well as the world.  As opposed to Aang who was just following the boyhood of an average monk.



> Zuko didn't have to relearn fire bending, he had to find a new desire. It doesn't matter whether we have seen a water bender with Korra's personality, if I see Korra adopting a different style of water bending to traditional water benders in the sense that she relentlesly attacks instead of countering then yeah I'll understand your point, until then I will look at what comes natural to her as a water bender.



About the Zuko thing, you're either arguing semantics or not seeing my point.  When Zuko reformed his personality his firebending ultimately became stronger because he learned the true meaning.  Korra's description does not encourage the values that the Air Nomads held dear, it's not unwise to think her Airbending will suffer because of it.

Another example would be Toph.  She's an earthbender who listens and waits for the right time to strike, as opposed to another earthbenders who let their 'muscles do the talking'.  As such she's the strongest earthbender on Earth.


----------



## Motive (Jul 23, 2010)

Aristides said:


> One more day till?
> 
> And isnt Aang dead?
> D:



Doesn't Aang have to be dead in order for Korra to be alive?


----------



## The World (Jul 23, 2010)

Aang will just energybend the shit out of that myth.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2010)

xXxcryingeyesxXx said:


> Doesn't Aang have to be dead in order for Korra to be alive?



Is this a serious question?


----------



## Motive (Jul 23, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Is this a serious question?



Nope. It was rhetorical.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2010)

> So, I'm currently using my iPod to type a short message, but I just got out of the avatar signing at the Nick booth. One pretty big piece of info- Korra IS a miniseries, and Bryke is happy because tha means they can really make an impressive 12 episodes instead of hits and misses like they felt they had with original series. Also, expect Korra to air in LATE fall 2011. I'll update this post with pics when I get home



Expected both of these


----------



## Ito (Jul 23, 2010)

What the *fuck* is this? Please, please don't ruin this series.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2010)

Ito said:


> What the *fuck* is this? Please, please don't ruin this series.



While it may not measure up to the original I doubt it'll ruin the series, Bryke are too smart for that.


----------



## Aristides (Jul 23, 2010)

i was kinda hoping for something a bit longer than a miniseries Was kinda hoping for a season or two.

There goes my previous theory!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 23, 2010)

Twelve episodes around october-november next year 

I choose to believe it will go well.


----------



## Muse (Jul 23, 2010)

End of next year? Miniseries? 


Sad...but I'm still excited


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 23, 2010)

So it will be a short show, no seasons?

Gah, makes me not want to watch


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2010)

It's not so hard to believe, Avatar took alot energy and was meant to be a full-length story, Korra is all because of the fans.  Not surprising.


----------



## Roy (Jul 23, 2010)

So it'll be a short mini-series, eh? At least we'll get a ton of quality over quantity.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 23, 2010)

Short series fail


----------



## Muse (Jul 23, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> At least we'll get a ton of quality over quantity.



This.  

Miniseries won't bug me b/c at least it'll most likely all be good


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 23, 2010)

Muse said:


> This.
> 
> Miniseries won't bug me b/c at least it'll most likely all be good



I can't think of some miniseries....but I know they most of the time fail and will be bad :<

Lemme stew on for a few, I'll come up with something. 

But 12 episodes will fly by and it will be too short to have given us any actual feelings to the characters....


----------



## The World (Jul 23, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> So it will be a short show, no seasons?
> 
> Gah, makes me not want to watch



It makes you not want too, but you definitely will. 



Terra Branford said:


> I can't think of some miniseries....but I know they most of the time fail and will be bad :<
> 
> Lemme stew on for a few, I'll come up with something.
> 
> But 12 episodes will fly by and it will be too short to have given us any actual feelings to the characters....



Maybe they will finally make them an hour long each.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> I can't think of some miniseries....but I know they most of the time fail and will be bad :<
> 
> Lemme stew on for a few, I'll come up with something.
> 
> But 12 episodes will fly by and it will be too short to have given us any actual feelings to the characters....



I know where you're coming from but keep this in consideration
Most ABC miniseries are awesome...until they adapt them to multiple seasons.  Prime example: The 4400.

Katanagatari is great and it only releases once a month.


----------



## Roy (Jul 23, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> But 12 episodes will fly by and it will be too short to have given us any actual feelings to the characters....



One series for you: Band of Brothers.

It can be done.


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2010)

I knew it would be a mini-series. Good.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 23, 2010)

I've never even heard of Band of Brothers though, or The 4400. 



> Maybe they will finally make them an hour long each.


That would be neat.

1 hour long episodes might be better than 30 minutes


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2010)

It's supposed to be a mini-series?

I was hoping for something a bit longer but oh well.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm also a little upset because I was hoping it would cover some of the lingering plot lines of the last series.

I don't really see how they will be able to have a convincing final villain as well if it's only 12 episodes. There won't be nearly enough build up. But i'll just wait and see.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jul 23, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> I've never even heard of Band of Brothers though, or The 4400.



Band of Brothers was an excellent 10 episode show that followed a company of Paratroopers through WWII. It was kind of like Saving Private Ryan the TV show. 4400 was about a bunch of people who were abducted by aliens over a long period of time, and were all one day returned to earth with powers.

Anyways, I'm a little bummed that this is just gonna be a 12 episode thing. I'm not doubting it will be good, but 12 episodes seems a little short for a "Legend". I would've at least liked a full season of episodes. So yeah, totally reserving my judgment, but I'm a little worried now.

Oh, and late fall? Ouch man, this like the wait for season three all over again.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 23, 2010)

so, a mini series...?

I hope its good, but then its gonna suck when it ends suddenly


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 23, 2010)

Lol, somehow I don't think this is going to be good now. But whatever. $$$ for Nick.


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 23, 2010)

Miniseries?  In a way I guess it makes sense.  I mean, everyone is already somewhat familiar with the Avatar world.  I have little doubt they can make it interesting, but people will still want more.

What's the saying - a little ain't enough?


----------



## The World (Jul 23, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I'm also a little upset because I was hoping it would cover some of the lingering plot lines of the last series.
> 
> I don't really see how they will be able to have a convincing final villain as well if it's only 12 episodes. There won't be nearly enough build up. But i'll just wait and see.



As long as they bring Mark Hamill back.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 23, 2010)

At least Mike and Bryan are doing this by their own terms.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 23, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Lol, somehow I don't think this is going to be good now. But whatever. *$$$ for Nick*.



Surprising, if they wanted more money, they wouldn't make this a miniseries...


----------



## Mider T (Jul 24, 2010)

Nick isn't making the series lol


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 24, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Nick isn't making the series lol



No, but they would want more money and channel views, so they would make Mike and Bryan make more. But they don't, obviously...


----------



## Mider T (Jul 24, 2010)

To even make the series shows that they care lol


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 24, 2010)

Mider T said:


> To even make the series shows that they care lol



If they cared cared, they would push for more. I don't think they mind the money too much...


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 24, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Surprising, if they wanted more money, they wouldn't make this a miniseries...


Toys, comic books, shirts, other stuff since they've probably milked ATLA enough.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 24, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Toys, comic books, shirts, other stuff since they've probably milked ATLA enough.



I know, I'm talking about Korra.

If they cared _now_, they would be pushing for more.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 24, 2010)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Oh, and late fall? Ouch man, this like the wait for season three all over again.



Pfffff... at least we're not in the dark like in '07. I mean, the fandom basically died in May '07 and resurrected in August. I'm sure the embers of Zutarian rage will stay hot until at least March.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 24, 2010)

Godammit, Mider. Don't double dip in the Avatar threads.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 24, 2010)

Sorry, I'll keep it in here from now on


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 24, 2010)

OHMYGOSH!OHMYSGOSH!

Did Mike make those little pictures? 
Also....what does the second picture say?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 24, 2010)

"I'm Meelo"

Ki-Hyun Ry drew it (he worked on the first series)


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 24, 2010)

Mider T said:


> "I'm Meelo"
> 
> Ki-Hyun Ry drew it (he worked on the first series)



I wonder if Meelo is another one of Aang's kids.

Did season 1 say Katara would have like 3 children, or was it grandchildren?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 24, 2010)

Aunt Wu said she would die in her sleep after her 3rd great-grandchild was born.

But hey, she could have been lying


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 24, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Aunt Wu said she would die in her sleep after her 3rd great-grandchild was born.
> 
> But hey, she could have been lying



Great grandchild? Dang, she's gonna be old! 

Well, maybe this Meelo is that child...? 

*Or a decedent of Toph's. *


----------



## Mider T (Jul 24, 2010)

I doubt Tenzin is that old

And I'm still crossing my fingers that Korra is Toph's granddaughter


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 24, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I doubt Tenzin is that old
> 
> And I'm still crossing my fingers that Korra is Toph's granddaughter



He could be around 20, that's old enough to start to have kids. 

But then....that would be TophxSokka, wouldn't it? 
I think they were hinting at TophxThe Duke at the end of the show...


----------



## Mider T (Jul 24, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> He could be around 20, that's old enough to start to have kids.
> 
> But then....that would be TophxSokka, wouldn't it?
> I think they were hinting at TophxThe Duke at the end of the show...



Those kids would only be Katara's grandchildren, not great-grandchildren

Exacta!
Duke hugging Toph was a hint?  Eh.  He was 8.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 24, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Those kids would only be Katara's grandchildren, not great-grandchildren
> 
> Exacta!
> Duke hugging Toph was a hint?  Eh.  He was 8.



Then maybe he has children early (14-15?) and then his kids have kids...IDUNNO! Jeez, I wasn't the future teller  

Well, Mike and Bryan made it a hint, they certainly hug a lot (). I think he was 9-10 (nevermind...just checked lol). Aang is with an older woman, why can't Toph be with a younger, or why can't The Duke be with a older girl. 
:imadjpeg

P.S
Its "The Duke"


----------



## Xion (Jul 24, 2010)

VHAT A TWEEST!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 24, 2010)

> Hey you never know...Zuko and Katara could have had an illegitimate kid! That would be great! Then we would meet this ZUTARA spawn on the show!



...



> All I thought when I found out Aang died at 67 was that Katara probably pulled a Kanna and went to have some old ppl sexytiems with a certain Firelord hahahaha.



...



> Korra I like. It's the Kataang spawn I am wary of...


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 24, 2010)

Xion said:


> VHAT A TWEEST!



?

I didn't know M.Night was working this title


----------



## Snakety69 (Jul 24, 2010)

Jove said:


> Pfffff... at least we're not in the dark like in '07. I mean, the fandom basically died in May '07 and resurrected in August. *I'm sure the embers of Zutarian rage will stay hot until at least March.*



NIGHT


----------



## Kirito (Jul 24, 2010)

Fans: Korra needs to go 4 SEASONS! 
Bryke: Naahh, it's only a miniseries for 12 eps in LATE FALL NEXT YEAR 
Me:


----------



## Wesley (Jul 24, 2010)

Who the f- is that!?


----------



## Kirito (Jul 24, 2010)

Azula               .


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 24, 2010)

a lot of people believed,that its was going to be short because she already learned 3 of the four elements ,but i think it should have bean a complete season like 26 episodes ,hopefully they are one hour.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 24, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Who the f- is that!?



Did you watch the series finale?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 24, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> Did you watch the series finale?



And even without having seen the finale, I'm not sure who else that could be...


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2010)

Jove said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They will never ever give up will they ?


----------



## Kirito (Jul 24, 2010)

Let's just hope Korra is a miniseries then BAM


we're treated to a full fledged season

I hope


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 24, 2010)

Platinum said:


> They will never ever give up will they ?



No, and that's merely one comments page on one DA account.

Here's a gem from one of the most shamless Zutarian lunactics, dietotaku, on Capslock. In the midst of an argument about whether Tenzin being Aang and Katar's son qualifies as "bringing shipping into Korra,"she shrieks:



> THE PART ABOUT TENZIN BEING AANG & KATARA'S CROTCHDROPPING DOESN'T SOUND LIKE CANON SHIPPING TO YOU?



Read _that_ sentence again. Even for an insane shipping war veteran dietotaku's a fucking clueless idiot.


But I love the one I posted before about being "wary"of the "Kataang spawn." Oh, you mean the SON OF THE AVATAR, you goddamn wacko? On a side note, the DA account is question is from one of the Zutara Podcast chicks.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 24, 2010)

A mini-series eh? Well, as long as it's good, though that'll probably leave me wanting more.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 24, 2010)

See, I think that Mike and Bryan's concept of the first Avatar would  be a better conceit for a mini-series, and an arc like this would work as a 20-40 episode series.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 24, 2010)

Jove said:


> No, and that's merely one comments page on one DA account.
> 
> Here's a gem from one of the most shamless Zutarian lunactics, dietotaku....



Who the most shameless? It's gotta be AVidZktjo creator of those Zutara evidence videos, right?
Let's see what she had to say about the revelation - 


> You would think with all the Zutarians going crazy at the end of the ATLA series that they would have learned. You would think that they would've completely tossed the original characters out the window when making a new series. You would think they would've started fresh.
> 
> But you would be thinking WRONG because Bryke just isn't like that.
> 
> ...



Wow. Did I ever mention that I watch television to be entertained? Not sure why I'm bringing that up now.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 24, 2010)

Yeah, thank God the Avatar died, that evil cunt that found the love of his life and married her.

I guarantee she'd cosplayed as Katara... but now she hates her. 

I also love the indignant references to awesome storylines without resolution and horrible plot holes. Number one, if they made a neatly tapered final chapter that would have been boring and equally criticized. Number two, what fucking plot holes? Christ, what a delusional, purposefully vague accusation.


What's worse in all of this is that the hardcore Kataang people are just as bad, if not worse. A smug, charmless coterie that are totally oblivious to reality. They just aren't as histrionic as Zutara, so they seem more mature (when, of course, they are shipping a 12 year old boy with a 14 year old girl and pretending that this actually happens in the real world.)


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 24, 2010)

You're absolutely right. Back when I was in middle and high school, it was the guys in their late teens and twenties who were getting all that freshman tail.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 24, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> You're absolutely right. Back when I was in middle and high school, it was the guys in their late teens and twenties who were getting all that freshman tail.



Yeah. When I was in high school, generally boys dated one or two grades down. Almost never did boys date up. In fact, when you think about it, you're around 12-14 year olds from 5th grade until you graduate. So, roughly 8 years. And in 8 years, I recall maybe 2 examples of a boy dating someone older than him.

Really, it's one of Zutarians best arguments, beyond the fact that it does kind of make sense in the narrative. But making sense doesn't mean that it's _best_ for the narrative. As Mike and Bryan said... Kataang was in the show's DNA.

But just because a character is a result of a ship you disliked... you throw out that much hysterical vitriol? Honestly...

I also love the "ÖH OF COURSE CAUSE EVERYONE STAYS WITH THEIR PARTNER AT 12 AND OH MY VACANT SARCASM ISN'T HIDING MY INADEQUACY!" arguments. Well guys, Aang and Katara did. Too fucking bad. 

And even if they did break up, ZUKO HAD MAI. And they were 17 when the show ended, making them high school sweetheart age, and that _does_ happen. Christ, they _truly_ believed that Zuko and Katara would end up together post-series events.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 24, 2010)

I guess it's the travelling together and world in peril thing that brought them as one, much like any other story.

Wesley did you even watch the series?


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 24, 2010)

Whoa Jove, are you trying to say tough titties?
Zutarians had hope. They couldn't just simply abandon it.
Of course Katara would wake up from her nightmare and realize what a fool she'd been for ever entertaining the idea of her and Aang together. Doesn't it make sense?

Zuko and Katara had so much romantic chemistry on the show, it was frightening.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 24, 2010)

Platinum said:


> It's supposed to be a mini-series?
> 
> I was hoping for something a bit longer but oh well.



Weren't you saying ''It's obvious that it is going to be 2 season''. Looks like you were wrong.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 24, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> it was frightening.



Here, here.


Really though... the theory of Zutara is fairly believable. Similar backgrounds, character types that often end up together, etc.

Somehow, that always ends up being the formula for Fucking Bonkers.


----------



## Shade (Jul 24, 2010)

Weren't we supposed to get more Korra info from Comic-Con today? Wasn't Mike and Bryan's panel on Korra today?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 24, 2010)

Shade said:


> Weren't we supposed to get more Korra info from Comic-Con today? Wasn't Mike and Bryan's panel on Korra today?



I thought we were, but I saw and heard nothing....


----------



## Mider T (Jul 24, 2010)

Maybe they didn't show everything on TV....?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 24, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Maybe they didn't show everything on TV....?



That's what I thought. Because they were talking about a few things that we TV watchers never saw. They do update their site though:


----------



## Mider T (Aug 16, 2010)

Unconfirmed source says casting and first 3 episodes are done.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 16, 2010)

I thought they already did....? I remember reading it someplace


----------



## Mider T (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably the Last Airbender thread


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 16, 2010)

I remember reading it on a place Call Avatar World or something. >.> And then I read it here....


----------



## The Potential (Aug 17, 2010)

Well I'm excited! I think that we should go into this series almost like we did with the first Avatar series. We can't expect things to be the same. It's 70 years into the future and they were already going into an enginering revolution, so id expect their culture to be different. Everyone is intitled to thier own respective opinion though.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 17, 2010)

Your Iroh sig is funny....I hope that is Iroh 

I hope we have a Toph character in the show. *crosses fingers*


----------



## The Potential (Aug 17, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Your Iroh sig is funny....I hope that is Iroh
> 
> I hope we have a Toph character in the show. *crosses fingers*



Yes it's Iroh. Also, it seems like Korra will be the next Toph based on this:



> a passionate, rebellious, and fearless teenaged girl from the Southern Water Tribe named Korra.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 17, 2010)

Stark042 said:


> Yes it's Iroh. Also, it seems like Korra will be the next Toph based on this:



That's what I heard....but I dunno, what if she changes?


----------



## The Potential (Aug 17, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> That's what I heard....but I dunno, what if she changes?



True, I guess we will have to wait untill 2011.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Aug 17, 2010)

I want to see Korra fight Toph. That would be a cool fight to watch


----------



## The World (Aug 17, 2010)

Korra vs Old Toph.

Hope she is as strong as Bumi now.


----------



## Eki (Aug 17, 2010)

probably stronger :0


----------



## The Potential (Aug 17, 2010)

Eki said:


> probably stronger :0



Most likely this. We all saw what she could achieve at 12. I honestly can't imagine her power at 82.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 17, 2010)

bullets > benders


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2010)

Toph should be a lot stronger than Bumi assuming she isn't half-dead.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 17, 2010)

Toph is dead.


----------



## The Potential (Aug 17, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Toph is dead.



Where was this stated?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 17, 2010)

Read back in the thread, everyone from the old series is dead.


----------



## The Potential (Aug 17, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Read back in the thread, everyone from the old series is dead.



Damn, now that you mention it I do remember seeing that.To bad they didn't bless Toph with the gift of prolonged life like Bumi or Kyoshi.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 17, 2010)

Stark042 said:


> Damn, now that you mention it I do remember seeing that.To bad they didn't bless Toph with the gift of prolonged life like Bumi or Kyoshi.



That would have been awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2010)

Blind bitch probaby tripped on some stairs and fell into a nail.


----------



## The Potential (Aug 17, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Blind bitch probaby tripped on some stairs and fell into a nail.



Her Earthbending blindess would prevent that.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 17, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Blind bitch probaby tripped on some stairs and fell into a nail.


How dare you insult Toph!


----------



## Vanthebaron (Aug 17, 2010)

If she did live that would make her 82ish


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 17, 2010)

Vanthebaron said:


> If she did live that would make her 82ish



Not that impossible to imagine though.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 17, 2010)

The only thing I can imagine that would be better than a blind, snarky 12(?) year-old Toph is an blind, snarky, crotchety 82 year-old Toph.

Many lulz would be had.


----------



## The Potential (Aug 17, 2010)

Nimander said:


> The only thing I can imagine that would be better than a blind, snarky 12(?) year-old Toph is an blind, snarky, crotchety 82 year-old Toph.
> 
> Many lulz would be had.



That just screams of awesomeness.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 17, 2010)

Nimander said:


> The only thing I can imagine that would be better than a blind, snarky 12(?) year-old Toph is an blind, snarky, crotchety 82 year-old Toph.
> 
> Many lulz would be had.



That would be better.

If only Korra didn't master Earth and Toph was alive. She would have made a great teacher to be annoyed by Korra and annoy Korra.


----------



## zan (Aug 17, 2010)

I dont think everyone will be died.. The only  person that will die is AANG..... damn that almost 200 year old kid...


----------



## Mider T (Aug 17, 2010)

helpmenow316 said:


> I dont think everyone will be died.. The only  person that will die is AANG..... damn that almost 200 year old kid...



Doesn't matter what you think, they are.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 17, 2010)

helpmenow316 said:


> I dont think everyone will be died.. The only  person that will die is AANG..... damn that almost 200 year old kid...



They are dead though, officials states so.


----------



## The World (Aug 18, 2010)

That's buuuuuuuuuuuuullllllllllllllllshit. We should start a protest to bring Toph back. She's too awesome to die.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 18, 2010)

awwwwww everyone is dead thats too bad


----------



## The Potential (Aug 18, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> awwwwww everyone is dead thats too bad



It really is man...


----------



## Irishwonder (Aug 18, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Read back in the thread, everyone from the old series is dead.



Can someone link this?  I tried looking through, but couldn't find it.  Thanks.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 18, 2010)

Irishwonder said:


> Can someone link this?  I tried looking through, but couldn't find it.  Thanks.



I don't have the link, but they did confirm they are all dead but wouldn't go into how or if we'd get flashbacks of memories and stuff, we didn't get to see.


----------



## Irishwonder (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks, that's actually what I wanted to know; if there was anymore details on how or why they all died.  So much for benders having really long lives 

Even the onion and banana juice guy lived for a long ass time.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 18, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Doesn't matter what you think, they are.



Sucks.

*shrugs*

Still really looking forward to this.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 18, 2010)

I thought the Fire Lord was still Zuko in A:LoK?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 18, 2010)

That was a rumor, debunked.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 18, 2010)

Mider T said:


> That was a rumor, debunked.



It was?

So who will be the new firelord? So I guess this shows Zuko had kids?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 18, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> It was?
> 
> So who will be the new firelord? So I guess this shows Zuko had kids?



You agree with everyone being dead but question Zuko not being firelord?


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 18, 2010)

Mider T said:


> You agree with everyone being dead but question Zuko not being firelord?



Well, Zuko just seems like a character they'd keep for some strange reason. 

And really...I didn't seem him as part of the gang, and completely forgot about him until you just talked about him. 

I guess I seem him as a forgettable character. :/


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2010)

I will watch this if it has titties in it.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't mind if the old characters are dead. I'm sure there will be times where we'll see them in Tenzin's flashbacks.

I hope Korra gets a cool male rival who's as powerful as her. 
And new bending techs for earth style would be nice.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2010)

I hope there are some decent water bending feats that aren't nerfed due to PIS.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 18, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hope there are some decent water bending feats that aren't nerfed due to PIS.



Yeah, blood blending is like the top tier technique of water bending imo, but Katara seldomly used it. Still, it was too broken that even Aang couldnt overpower it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2010)

And it really shouldn't require you to have a full moon, that just makes no sense. Like you can't control a little bit of liquid without a full moon? Gimme a break. Or is it just because it's not water? Well, the human body is made up mostly of water, so now what? PIS.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 18, 2010)

It's more like she didn't have the necessary power over water unless the full moon was out.  Like she stated at night are when her powers were stronger anyway.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2010)

So she doesn't have enough power to manipulate and freeze a little bit of water in someone's bloodstream, but she has the ability to make giant ice shards and move ships any other day?


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 18, 2010)

no its more like moving the water in someone body requires a ridiculous amount of focus control on the water part. Again higher level water benders know that there is water in everything and its only a matter of separating it from the crap that it is mixed with. Blood bending is focusing on the water and controlling that water despite the crap that its mixed with. its like metal bending you bend the trace earth still in the metal but toph never did anything particularly amazing with metal bending as oppose to plane earth bending because at the end of the day you have to bend the metal not just the earth to exert the same degree of control. at that point tophs amplifier is her blindness so even the most epic earth bender who isn't a avatar probably can't bend metal. water bending is op considering what will happen if you take 50 water benders at the cusp of master class during the full moon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2010)

It shouldn't matter. That's a nice explanation and everything, but it makes no sense. Water is water, you shouldn't have to concentrate and separate the control over it from blood, that makes no sense. 

Are you telling me that if she had a glass of water and someone poured some kool-aid mix into it she could no longer bend it unless she tried really, really hard? Or maybe if they put a box over it she couldn't bend it because she can't see it?


----------



## The World (Aug 19, 2010)

It's magic shutup.







































WIZARD DID IT!

And it just takes more concentration to bloodbend is all. More fine combing then brute force.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 19, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It shouldn't matter. That's a nice explanation and everything, but it makes no sense. Water is water, you shouldn't have to concentrate and separate the control over it from blood, that makes no sense.
> 
> Are you telling me that if she had a glass of water and someone poured some kool-aid mix into it she could no longer bend it unless she tried really, really hard? Or maybe if they put a box over it she couldn't bend it because she can't see it?



its magic.
water bending is overpowered.
blood may be chock full of chi and shit so maybe exerting control over the blood requires your own chi to be amplified. 
fuck did we mention its magic.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 19, 2010)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Yeah, blood blending is like the top tier technique of water bending imo, but Katara seldomly used it. Still, it was too broken that even Aang couldnt overpower it.



Actually, he probably could. According to Katara, it takes being a stronger waterbender to overpower bloodbending. At the same time, Aang had no idea what it was when it was used on him, unlike Katara.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 19, 2010)

> Yeah, blood blending is like the top tier technique of water bending imo, but Katara seldomly used it. Still, it was too broken that even Aang couldnt overpower it.


Katara hated using it.I doubt she would ever use it again unless it was to save all of her friends, after of course, exploring different options.


> Actually, he probably could. According to Katara, it takes being a stronger waterbender to overpower bloodbending. At the same time, Aang had no idea what it was when it was used on him, unlike Katara.


Aang may be a powerful waterbender, but no where near Katara's level and didn't she, even have problems getting out of it? 

Not positive about that, of course.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 19, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Aang may be a powerful waterbender, but no where near Katara's level and didn't she, even have problems getting out of it?
> 
> Not positive about that, of course.



Katara had no problems getting out of it. This was after having the ability explained to her in depth by Hama though. And by the end of the series, Aang was a fully realized Avatar, making him the most powerful bender of all 4 elements. And at the time it was introduced, it was really more of whether or not he was a stronger waterbender than Hama than Katara.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 19, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Katara had no problems getting out of it. This was after having the ability explained to her in depth by Hama though. And by the end of the series, Aang was a fully realized Avatar, making him the most powerful bender of all 4 elements. And at the time it was introduced, it was really more of whether or not he was a stronger waterbender than Hama than Katara.



Ah, okay. lol

Although, I still want to believe, Katara, his teacher, is better than him.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 20, 2010)

Katara might've been able to do some things that Aang couldn't.  But in sheer bending strength, Aang was better than her.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 20, 2010)

Nimander said:


> Katara might've been able to do some things that Aang couldn't.  But in sheer bending strength, Aang was better than her.



Its still a bit hard to believe.


----------



## The Potential (Aug 20, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Its still a bit hard to believe.



He's the *Avatar*, whats hard to believe??


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 20, 2010)

Stark042 said:


> He's the *Avatar*, whats hard to believe??



That he trained under a 14 year old girl he called master to whom another master gave her the title. Because Katara is in fact, better at Waterbending. As someone said, she is better and he bends more "powerfully" than she does.


----------



## The Potential (Aug 20, 2010)

Well we all saw how much power mattered in this show. Refer to: Sozins comet part 4, Avatar Aang.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 20, 2010)

Stark042 said:


> Well we all saw how much power mattered in this show. Refer to: Sozins comet part 4, Avatar Aang.



Power and Skill are different subjects, Stark.


----------



## The Potential (Aug 20, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Power and Skill are different subjects, Stark.



You don't think she will be more skilled then him forever do you.?


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 20, 2010)

Stark042 said:


> You don't think she will be more skilled then him forever do you.?


If she keeps training as hard as he would/does, then yes, she can keep the title of being a better Waterbender.


----------



## The Potential (Aug 20, 2010)

Well good luck to her competing with a fully realized Avatar.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 20, 2010)

Stark042 said:


> Well good luck to her competing with a fully realized Avatar.



Yes, because power means everything, right?

Talent and skill, beats out power.


----------



## The Potential (Aug 20, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Yes, because power means everything, right?
> 
> Talent and skill, beats out power.



I don't mean power. The Avatar must be the best at all forms of bending. We saw it happen in Roku's flashback. He surpassed all of his masters.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 20, 2010)

Stark042 said:


> I don't mean power. The Avatar must be the best at all forms of bending. We saw it happen in Roku's flashback. He surpassed all of his masters.



Aang is only powerful and talented, Katara is some-what powerful but very, very talented. In the show, she is a lot more experienced and better at bending water, than Aang is.


----------



## The Potential (Aug 21, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Aang is only powerful and talented, Katara is some-what powerful but very, very talented. In the show, she is a lot more experienced and better at bending water, than Aang is.



Well she did have to train him for the sake of the story they were trying to tell. The student will surpass the master though. Thats just how it is with these kind of shows. Refer to Roku and his Masters.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 21, 2010)

Stark042 said:


> Well she did have to train him for the sake of the story they were trying to tell. The student will surpass the master though. Thats just how it is with these kind of shows. Refer to Roku and his Masters.



Roku was different. Sure they re-manifest inside another body after one Avatar dies, but that doesn't mean they all have to be exactly the best because the previous one was the best.

Katara is more talented when it comes to Waterbending, Aang has the power.


----------



## The Potential (Aug 21, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Roku was different. Sure they re-manifest inside another body after one Avatar dies, but that doesn't mean they all have to be exactly the best because the previous one was the best.
> 
> Katara is more talented when it comes to Waterbending, Aang has the power.



I thought Aang had the Talent she had the skill... Wouldn't it be wierd if the Avatar master of all four elements was not more skilled then normal benders even masters?? I mean they don't call him the master of all four elements for nothing.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 21, 2010)

Stark042 said:


> I thought Aang had the Talent she had the skill... Wouldn't it be wierd if the Avatar master of all four elements was not more skilled then normal benders even masters?? I mean they don't call him the master of all four elements for nothing.



Oh, sorry about that. I have Dyslexia and I tend to do that a lot. lol My Word doesn't work right tonight 'cause my graphic card *is* broken...well, fried :>

Avatars themselves had Masters for a reason. People who were more skilled than them. If Avatars could just be the "best" than why have Masters or train under one? Why not train with a lower ranker? 

Not all Avatars have to have the same status of skill, talent and power. Of each their own. 

EDIT:


Made some grammar mistakes already.


----------



## The Potential (Aug 21, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Oh, sorry about that. I have Dyslexia and I tend to do that a lot. lol My Word doesn't work right tonight 'cause my graphic card *is* broken...well, fried :>
> 
> Avatars themselves had Masters for a reason. People who were more skilled than them. If Avatars could just be the "best" than why have Masters or train under one? Why not train with a lower ranker?
> 
> ...



I mean they should be the best because they're the Avatar Master of all four elements. I know they need teachers thats obvious. I just figure being Master of all the elements means they surpass their respective masters.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 21, 2010)

Stark042 said:


> I mean they should be the best because they're the Avatar Master of all four elements. I know they need teachers thats obvious. I just figure being Master of all the elements means they surpass their respective masters.



I think the whole "masters of the elements" thing is to really show that they know and have mastered all the elements, not necessarily they are better than their masters. They have power behind them and the knowledge of previous Avatars in the Avatar state. When in the Avatar State, they would be more skilled than their masters, but out of it, they aren't really masters, since from what I got from the show, they could only call upon their knowledge in the Avatar State.


----------



## The Potential (Aug 21, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> I think the whole "masters of the elements" thing is to really show that they know and have mastered all the elements, not necessarily they are better than their masters. They have power behind them and the knowledge of previous Avatars in the Avatar state. When in the Avatar State, they would be more skilled than their masters, but out of it, they aren't really masters, since from what I got from the show, they could only call upon their knowledge in the Avatar State.



I'll take Aang as not a Master but it seems like what your trying to say is all the Avatars are only masters in the Avatar State. Based on Roku I know thats not true.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 21, 2010)

Stark042 said:


> I'll take Aang as not a Master but it seems like what your trying to say is all the Avatars are only masters in the Avatar State. Based on Roku I know thats not true.


Well, that's not exactly what I mean. They are extremely good as Avatars, but in that state, very few were better at that one element than their master was.


----------



## The Potential (Aug 21, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Well, that's not exactly what I mean. They are extremely good as Avatars, but in that state, very few were better at that one element than their master was.



Roku's masters say different.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 21, 2010)

Stark042 said:


> Roku's masters say different.



Did Roku's masters say that all Avatars will be great just as one another previous of them?

I'll I'm saying is, Katara is way more skilled in Waterbending than Aang.


----------



## The Potential (Aug 21, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Did Roku's masters say that all Avatars will be great just as one another previous of them?
> 
> I'll I'm saying is, Katara is way more skilled in Waterbending than Aang.



For now.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 21, 2010)

Like I said earlier, Katara can do some things (bloodbending) that Aang very likely will never be able to do.  But on the other side of the coin, Aang, through sheer power, can pull off somethings that Katara will never be able to.  

Katara can control your body like a puppet.  Aang could dump half a fucking ocean on you no problem.  You're still fucked either way, so let's just leave it at that.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 21, 2010)

Nimander said:


> Like I said earlier, Katara can do some things (bloodbending) that Aang very likely will never be able to do.  But on the other side of the coin, Aang, through sheer power, can pull off somethings that Katara will never be able to.
> 
> Katara can control your body like a puppet. _ Aang could dump half a fucking ocean on you no problem.  You're still fucked either way, so let's just leave it at that._


One last thing then, if I may. That's still power 

Alright then, different subject?


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 21, 2010)

Wow i really hope they come up with a counter to bloodbending. Korra enters avatar state, bloodbends everyone, problem solved.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 21, 2010)

To be honest Katara being a better water bender than Aang didn't make sense, I remember him making her go all green eyed in one episode. Things just came naturally to him. 

At the end of the series she has more precision, he has greater raw power.


----------



## Irishwonder (Aug 21, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Wow i really hope they come up with a counter to bloodbending. Korra enters avatar state, bloodbends everyone, problem solved.



Blood bending more than likely died with Katara.  I doubt she would teach something like that to any of her children, and it's not something that was widely known in the water tribes.


----------



## Wan (Aug 21, 2010)

I enjoyed this show; can't wait for the new series.  Toph and Sokka were my fav characters.

The movie sucked hairy donkey balls though.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 21, 2010)

Irishwonder said:


> Blood bending more than likely died with Katara.  I doubt she would teach something like that to any of her children, and it's not something that was widely known in the water tribes.



Once you figure out that water is everywhere... not that far down the line from blood bending at that point.


----------



## Wan (Aug 21, 2010)

The problem then is figuring out that water is everywhere... apparently Hama was the only one to realize water is inside animals and humans.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 21, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> The problem then is figuring out that water is everywhere... apparently Hama was the only one to realize water is inside animals and humans.



Katara was able to bend her sweat and the plant people were able to make some plantbot. Hama wasn't the onyl person to realise water was inside all living things, she was the only individual with a bad enough nature to rip the water from its host.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 22, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Power and Skill are different subjects, Stark.



When Aang became a fully realized Avatar, he gained the knowledge, power, and skill of all past Avatars. He surpassed every bender in the world in skill and raw power. Without the Avatar State, then sure, Katara can be said to be a better waterbender than Aang. With it, he is superior.



Mordin Solus said:


> The problem then is figuring out that water is everywhere... apparently Hama was the only one to realize water is inside animals and humans.



The problem wasn't realizing water was in every living thing, but having the thought of using it within humans. Hama had this thought because of being locked away by the Fire Nation with nothing but rats, but still feeling the power of  the full moon.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 22, 2010)

Understandable, but still a bit disappointing we didn't see Aang fire lightning in the Avatar state.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 22, 2010)

Well, we have no idea if any Avatar ever learned to shoot lightning. It's certainly possible, but we don't know.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 22, 2010)

didn't roku know lightning? yes spelling his name wrong. anyway its not like aang is posses, he still has likes and dislikes. he been in the avatar state plenty of times and he didn't bother fire bending.


----------



## Piekage (Aug 22, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> didn't roku know lightning? yes spelling his name wrong. anyway its not like aang is posses, he still has likes and dislikes. he been in the avatar state plenty of times and he didn't bother fire bending.



Roku's never used Lightning on screen, and Aang's used Firebending in the Avatar State; used it in the Fire Sage's temple and when he fought Ozai.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 22, 2010)

Piekage said:


> Roku's never used Lightning on screen, and Aang's used Firebending in the Avatar State; used it in the Fire Sage's temple and when he fought Ozai.



that was after he learned fire bending isn't the root of all evil.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 23, 2010)

I doubt Aang ever used Lightning Bending. :/


----------



## Piekage (Aug 23, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> that was after he learned fire bending isn't the root of all evil.



Aang's only used the Avatar State a handful of times, and most of those times he didn't need to Firebend. No firebending needed when he was Koizilla (he could control the entire ocean), or when Katara was buried underground(wasn't in control of himself, and Firebending wouldn't have saved her), or when he was in the desert(killing Appa's kidnappers would get him any info, and again he didn't have any control of himself), or when he tried to master his last chakra. Think that covers most of season 1 and 2, and since the AS was bloked most of season 3, I doubt Aang's fear of Firebending had much to do with him not using it during the AS. He simply didn't need it at the time.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 23, 2010)

He lost the fear when Zuko became his master.

I think Aang doesn't use it simply because he doesn't want to. :/


----------



## Piekage (Aug 24, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> He lost the fear when Zuko became his master.
> 
> I think Aang doesn't use it simply because he doesn't want to. :/



I know, but the Avatar State takes any means necessary to survive if it's in a fight, regardless of the current (untrained) Avatar's desires. If Aang needed Firebending to survive, the AS would have used it. And like I said, he only entered the AS around eight times in S1 and 2, only three of which was after he was afraid to Firebend, and in none of which needed firebending to solve the situation at hand. So to say Aang's firebending phobia had anything to do with those situations lack of Firebending is inaccurate.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 24, 2010)

Piekage said:


> I know, but the Avatar State takes any means necessary to survive if it's in a fight, regardless of the current (untrained) Avatar's desires. If Aang needed Firebending to survive, the AS would have used it. And like I said, he only entered the AS around eight times in S1 and 2, only three of which was after he was afraid to Firebend, and in none of which needed firebending to solve the situation at hand. So to say Aang's firebending phobia had anything to do with those situations lack of Firebending is inaccurate.



I'm not saying it is. I'm saying the opposite, actually. He lost his "phobia" so why doesn't he use it? My answer to myself was that he must not have wanted to or wants to, ever.


----------



## Piekage (Aug 24, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> I'm not saying it is. I'm saying the opposite, actually. He lost his "phobia" so why doesn't he use it? My answer to myself was that he must not have wanted to or wants to, ever.



Oh. Still that seems to be what Wuzzman was saying.

Although Aang didn't really do much fighting after Zuko became his teacher (until Sozin's Comet of course), if you think about it. Boiling Rock and Southern Raiders were pretty much Aang-lite episodes, and Ember Island Players didn't have any fighting at all. So he didn't have much time to fight with firebending before the finale anyway.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 24, 2010)

Piekage said:


> Oh. Still that seems to be what Wuzzman was saying.
> 
> Although Aang didn't really do much fighting after Zuko became his teacher (until Sozin's Comet of course), if you think about it. Boiling Rock and Southern Raiders were pretty much Aang-lite episodes, and Ember Island Players didn't have any fighting at all. So he didn't have much time to fight with firebending before the finale anyway.



Hehehe, I should learn to rephrase myself. I'm really confusing, sorry about that. 

He might have needed to learn the Bending elements. I don't think was fear, if we could stretch it to that, that kept him from using it even after Zuko.  But I had a feeling Aang just didn't need it with his other skills - Earth Bending, Water Bending and Air Bending are really strong, and it seems to me, a lot stronger than Fire Bending at least. I think he saw it as a needed skill, but nothing dire to use.


----------



## Piekage (Aug 24, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Hehehe, I should learn to rephrase myself. I'm really confusing, sorry about that.
> 
> He might have needed to learn the Bending elements. I don't think was fear, if we could stretch it to that, that kept him from using it even after Zuko.  But I had a feeling Aang just didn't need it with his other skills - Earth Bending, Water Bending and Air Bending are really strong, and it seems to me, a lot stronger than Fire Bending at least. I think he saw it as a needed skill, but nothing dire to use.



It's cool.

Aang probably got over his fear of firebending (or more accurately, his fear of hurting someone with FB) a while ago. I think it was Crossroads of Destiny actually, when he was mastering dem chakras.

Firebending would have been his weakest element though, which would explain why he rarely used it. After all, he has been using Air, Water and Earth most of the series, with only a month or two of Firebending under his belt before he fought Ozai. The fact that he did so well with FB in that fight says alot about Aang's talent.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 24, 2010)

Piekage said:


> It's cool.
> 
> Aang probably got over his fear of firebending (or more accurately, his fear of hurting someone with FB) a while ago. I think it was Crossroads of Destiny actually, when he was mastering dem chakras.
> 
> Firebending would have been his weakest element though, which would explain why he rarely used it. After all, he has been using Air, Water and Earth most of the series, with only a month or two of Firebending under his belt before he fought Ozai. The fact that he did so well with FB in that fight says alot about Aang's talent.



Yup, was when he was being taught by Patik (spelled it right?) when he lost his fear of hurting someone. And then when Zuko came and basically said the smart thing, Aang was like "Dang, dis shit is deep, dog." and then they became Master and Student.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 24, 2010)

Man, now I want to watch the series over again.  

This desire would pop up just as I've started school again.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 24, 2010)

> Firebending would have been his weakest element though, which would explain why he rarely used it. After all, he has been using Air, Water and Earth most of the series, with only a month or two of Firebending under his belt before he fought Ozai. The fact that he did so well with FB in that fight says alot about Aang's talent.


I don't think it is his weakest element, he didn't use it much because for the most part he was playing defence when fighting Ozai. 

I'd say his fire bending is on par with his Earth and Water bending, he had no difficulty redirecting lightning in the heat of battle. He didn't have a problem creating some fire show either, he just got carried away and burnt Katara.


----------



## Wan (Aug 24, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Hehehe, I should learn to rephrase myself. I'm really confusing, sorry about that.
> 
> He might have needed to learn the Bending elements. I don't think was fear, if we could stretch it to that, that kept him from using it even after Zuko.  But I had a feeling Aang just didn't need it with his other skills - Earth Bending, Water Bending and Air Bending are really strong, and it seems to me, a lot stronger than Fire Bending at least. I think he saw it as a needed skill, but nothing dire to use.



Aang did use firebending during his fight with Ozai both before and during the Avatar State, you know.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 24, 2010)

Firebending, ironically, was Aang's most powerful element during the comet. However, he didn't he it much because it was also his newest element, the one with which he had the least experience. And he completely lost any fear he had of it after seeing the two dragons.

Also, their is no elemental wheel, meaning no one element is superior to another. It more so depends on the skill level of the user.


----------



## Wan (Aug 24, 2010)

He probably used firebending a lot to defend against Ozai, but refrained from using it on offense.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 24, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> Aang did use firebending during his fight with Ozai both before and during the Avatar State, you know.



I know. 



> Firebending, ironically, was Aang's most powerful element during the comet


Yea,_ because_ of the Comet.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Aug 25, 2010)

Sounds interesting, none the less. Looks like character designs are done by the same of Avatar: last airbender. 
Anyway... not all that hyped. Looks like they got carried away with the whole idea.


----------



## Spigy (Aug 25, 2010)

I think the most important is for them to remain with the spirit of the show. If that fits, I can't see why we wouldn't enjoy watching this.

Of course we'll have new characters, but maybe something else will be better now.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Aug 25, 2010)

What convinced Aang that firebending isn't only for hurting people? What were some of the positives mentioned about it?


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 25, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> Sounds interesting, none the less. Looks like character designs are done by the same of Avatar: last airbender.
> Anyway... not all that hyped. Looks like they got carried away with the whole idea.



It's alright pal, there are enough people hyped up enough for you.
I also don't see what Mike and Bryan got carried away with.


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 26, 2010)

Fuck me running. I'm going to love the new series as I loved the orginal. I'm willing to bet that Azula will make a return, just as an older woman. I just wonder how Zuko & Soka (with their respective love interests) turned out after 70 years. SHOULD be interesting.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 26, 2010)

^Azula will return as an 80 years old senil, crazy woman


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 26, 2010)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> What convinced Aang that firebending isn't only for hurting people? What were some of the positives mentioned about it?



Watch the Sun Warrior episode.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 26, 2010)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> What convinced Aang that firebending isn't only for hurting people? What were some of the positives mentioned about it?



They say that it is warmth and love. That it is life.

Sun Warrior will help you


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 26, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Yea,_ because_ of the Comet.



Was there a particular point in repeating what I just said?


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 26, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Was there a particular point in repeating what I just said?



Actually, I was _empathizing_ that it only became so strong of bending because of the help of a comet.

Jeez dude, it wasn't meant to upset you. >.>


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 26, 2010)

Looking forward to this.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 26, 2010)

sorry if it's a repost.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 26, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> sorry if it's a repost.



Yea, its old ^,^

I don't remember that site though


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 27, 2010)

The Legend Of Korra entire series blu-ray box set is something I should set aside money for down the road. Too bad the original series isn't in HD. Upscaling the DVD's to 1080i isn't the same. Judging by the concept art though, it should look great.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 27, 2010)

The art itself has taken on a, to me, more mature role 


I hope we still have the funny faces lol


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 27, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Actually, I was _empathizing_ that it only became so strong of bending because of the help of a comet.
> 
> Jeez dude, it wasn't meant to upset you. >.>



It didn't upset me. I just wanted to know if you had a specific reason for repeating what I had just said.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 27, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> It didn't upset me. I just wanted to know if you had a specific reason for repeating what I had just said.



Ah, okay. 

Sorry if it looked weird...I have problems writing down what I say exactly. It spills out all...wrong >.>


----------



## Kirito (Aug 28, 2010)

5 year old Korra flashback confirmed (MOAR AANG)

and if anybody missed the previous link



> TZN: Will you be working on the new Avatar the Last Airbender series?
> 
> ANDREA ROMANO: I already am. I’ve recorded three episodes. It’s seventy five years in the future.
> 
> ...



note that he says Korra will be 75 years into the future, not 70.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 28, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> 5 year old Korra flashback confirmed (MOAR AANG)
> and if anybody missed the previous link
> note that he says Korra will be 75 years into the future, not 70.



I thought it was eighty at first, and then a while back I found out it was 70 years.


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 29, 2010)

Either way Aang is dead (Old age most likely) and he'll be her guide, possible with Roku. That's what I've read.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm surprised that the other cast members died. Zuko I could understand having an early death because he got shot with lightning. Toph I assumed would still be alive as Earthbenders seem to live long.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 31, 2010)

Can't             wait


----------



## KazeYama (Aug 31, 2010)

Good luck trying to make up for M.NightSHAMALAMAFAFJAFLKJ ruining the franchise. Series will hopefully be good but I doubt it will recapture the magic of the original series since most of the people responsible have already moved on to other projects. Hopefully this series trends more mature than the last one. I want to see some people get shot.


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 31, 2010)

The film series is M. Night's, He can bear the full responsibility for that mess alone. People are still discovering or rediscovering the series all the time. There's a bright future still ahead for the franchise. Also if Legend of Korra is rated TV-Y7 then you're not going to see anything more violent than what you saw on Last Airbender. If the show were rated TV-PG like The Clone Wars then you might be able to see something similar to that Anime violence you guys love.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 31, 2010)

KazeYama said:


> Good luck trying to make up for M.NightSHAMALAMAFAFJAFLKJ ruining the franchise. Series will hopefully be good but I doubt it will recapture the magic of the original series *since most of the people responsible have already moved on to other projects*. Hopefully this series trends more mature than the last one. I want to see some people get shot.



Mike, Bryan, and Sifu Kisu are on board. And no, the series does not need to be more "mature," whatever the fuck you'd like that to mean.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 31, 2010)

mature means gallons of blood beings sprayed every other episode and plenty of cleavage!


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah, I sure hope they make the series more mature for mature viewers such as myself.  I can't wait to see characterization dropped for pointless violence and copious blood splatters.  Maybe throw some inane vulgarity to curb the character of the show and dialogue.

Don't forget gratuitous sex.  Romance is for children.

Because it's a mature show, for mature viewers.

Such as myself.


----------



## Piekage (Sep 1, 2010)

KazeYama said:


> Good luck trying to make up for M.NightSHAMALAMAFAFJAFLKJ ruining the franchise. Series will hopefully be good but I doubt it will recapture the magic of the original series since most of the people responsible have already moved on to other projects. Hopefully this series trends more mature than the last one. *I want to see some people get shot. *



Why? What would people getting shot do for Legend of Korra? And wouldn't making such a complete 180 in tone be to the detriment of the series and further distance it from the original, and the things that made it so great? The show is perfectly capable of being mature and dark without resorting to the cop out of making it bloodly and grim.


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 4, 2010)

So our subject has changed? 

Sorry I haven't been on guys, I have a lot to do now that school is up and running again lol


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 5, 2010)

They don't wnat the new new avatar series to be about violence, blood and war. They're gonna tone it down slihgtly, but it'll still rock ass.

Zuko, Azula, Mai, Ozai, Iroh and Ty Lee will likely ALL be dead. I'm still hoping Azula returns as a villain.

Aang for sure is dead. Sokka is around Zukos age, he'll likely be dead but Toph was the youngest and should be alive. There is the possiblity of her being alive.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 5, 2010)

They were like 3-5 years apart, I don't think that guarantees anybody being dead against someone being alive.

Besides, they're all dead.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 5, 2010)

Mider T said:


> They were like 3-5 years apart, I don't think that guarantees anybody being dead against someone being alive.
> 
> Besides, they're all dead.



WTB Proof kk?


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Sep 5, 2010)

I would like to see Toph alive and see how powerful she's become seeing as how Bumi was over a hundred years old and Toph being a female should live longer than a male too. She might be queen of a Badger Mole army or something, haha!


----------



## Mider T (Sep 5, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> WTB Proof kk?



One thing about coming into thread is asking questions that have already been answered, go back and look for them.


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 6, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> I would like to see Toph alive and see how powerful she's become seeing as how Bumi was over a hundred years old and Toph being a female should live longer than a male too. She might be queen of a Badger Mole army or something, haha!



Unfortunately....she's dead.


----------



## The Potential (Sep 6, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Unfortunately....she's dead.



Yeah what she said. It's pretty sad that we wont get to see them, hopefully in flashbacks though.


----------



## zan (Sep 6, 2010)

THERE IS NO evidences THAT ANYONE BESIDE AANG IS DEAD.. Also aang will most likely be shown as a spiritual link to the other avaters like roku was for aang so they might even show him..  70 years isnt much in  avatar world.  bumi  was 112 aang was over 150ish when he died  also the guru was allot older then aang and bumi .


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 6, 2010)

helpmenow316 said:


> THERE IS NO evidences THAT ANYONE BESIDE AANG IS DEAD.. Also aang will most likely be shown as a spiritual link to the other avaters like roku was for aang so they might even show him..  70 years isnt much in  avatar world.  bumi  was 112 aang was over 150ish when he died  also the guru was allot older then aang and bumi .


Yes there is.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 6, 2010)

helpmenow316 said:


> THERE IS NO evidences THAT ANYONE BESIDE AANG IS DEAD.. Also aang will most likely be shown as a spiritual link to the other avaters like roku was for aang so they might even show him..  70 years isnt much in  avatar world.  bumi  was 112 aang was over 150ish when he died  also the guru was allot older then aang and bumi .



Unless they've rescinded their statements in the past month, they've been on record saying everyone is dead.  Deal with it.

I think Azula is alive, but in her final throws.


----------



## zan (Sep 6, 2010)

is there a link to the confo?


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 6, 2010)

helpmenow316 said:


> is there a link to the confo?



This site has all the interviews and more:


----------



## zan (Sep 6, 2010)

well i had this  too..

Will we see characters from the previous series pop up?

DiMartino: I don’t want to give anything away, but rest assured there’s a definite link between the old series and this one.

that too.. I don't know if that true or not.. It can be a red herring...

It  just seems odd that  all of these people would die  at such a young age.. Yes being 80 is young when you  see people over 100 years running around like if they was  20...


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 6, 2010)

By "link" they don't mean they'll be in the show. We'll have flashbacks of them here and there ;>


----------



## The Potential (Sep 6, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> By "link" they don't mean they'll be in the show. We'll have flashbacks of them here and there ;>



Thats good enough for me.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Nice to see you again Terra.


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 6, 2010)

Stark042 said:


> Thats good enough for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its enough to me to, if I get some Toph flash back! 

Nice to be back. I have so much school and essays to do, if I didn't have a break, my fingers would break off and eyes would burn out lol


----------



## zan (Sep 7, 2010)

Who knows  the makes did say the movie will be very close to the  cartoon and you see what we got with that lol....


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 11, 2010)

They said the movie was like the cartoon?

I didn't hear this


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2010)

We will not know conclusively if anyone from the Gaang is alive until we actually see the show.

They might be hiding the fact that someone from the last show is alive because it might be an important plot point.


----------



## The Potential (Sep 13, 2010)

helpmenow316 said:


> Who knows  the makes did say the movie will be very close to the  cartoon and you see what we got with that lol....



Blasphemy!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2010)

Everyone is still alive, really old, and 500x more powerful than ever.


Korra will unlock a new ability that allows her to go "Super Avatar".


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 15, 2010)

Mider T said:


> One thing about coming into thread is asking questions that have already been answered, go back and look for them.



Twenty eight pages of looking back is twenty eight pages too much too look back. Heck it could be a two page topic adn going back A page is too much for me. WTB proof kkthxbye.

So no link, no proof. Lack of Evidence is not proof of non-exsistence.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 15, 2010)

You just keep on believing whatever you want to believe, sport.


----------



## Serp (Sep 15, 2010)

Seeing as Avatar Kiyoshi was a couple of hundred years old when she died I hope some of the Gaang are still alive.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm sure someone is alive, somewhere. It's Avatar tradition to have someone survive and be a badass ruler of earth country. 

I doubt very many will though. Maybe waterslut. I forgot her name.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 15, 2010)

Serp said:


> Seeing as Avatar Kiyoshi was a couple of hundred years old when she died I hope some of the Gaang are still alive.







> TZN: Will Aang in any way be in the series?
> 
> ANDREA ROMANO: I don?t know how much of the series I?m allowed to tell you, but that whole generation has died. It?s the next generation. So it?s really cool. It?s the same producers. It?s the same brilliant attention to detail and I?m very excited. Right now we are just making twelve of them and we?ll see what happens.



Unless this changes, I'm afraid not.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2010)

It'll change. They are going to cater to their target audience (children), so they have to have something to tie the two together simply for their sakes. Someone from the past is just the thing to do it.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 15, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Twenty eight pages of looking back is twenty eight pages too much too look back. Heck it could be a two page topic adn going back A page is too much for me. WTB proof kkthxbye.
> 
> So no link, no proof. Lack of Evidence is not proof of non-exsistence.



Then don't ask the question it's not our job to answer you.  Everyone here has already read the answer, it's not our fault if you're left ignorant because of laziness.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 15, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Then don't ask the question it's not our job to answer you.  Everyone here has already read the answer, it's not our fault if you're left ignorant because of laziness.



I would be more appropriate to say ''Don't insist on us answering your question''. If he wants to ask a question that's his business it's an open forum.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 15, 2010)

Okay, what Gunners said.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 15, 2010)

It is too bad that all the old characters are dead. I guess the creators has their reasons, but you'd think they would leave at least one old character for the show.


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 16, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> It is too bad that all the old characters are dead. I guess the creators has their reasons, but you'd think they would leave at least one old character for the show.



Azula might be alive ^,^


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 16, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Azula might be alive ^,^


As a senile, insane old woman?


----------



## zan (Sep 16, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> They said the movie was like the cartoon?
> 
> I didn't hear this



mike and Brian said that they was working close with m night to make the movie as close to the cartoon as they could to keep fans happy.... Now they are saying that had nothing to do with the movie.....


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 16, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> As a senile, insane old woman?



Sure, why not.

Although, if I remember correctly, she was sent to a mental hospital. She could be better 



> mike and Brian said that they was working close with m night to make the movie as close to the cartoon as they could to keep fans happy.... Now they are saying that had nothing to do with the movie.....


I didn't know they actually said it 

All I knew was the fact that they helped told M.Night that his script was too long and had too much of the story and said "chop dat succka!". lol


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 17, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> You just keep on believing whatever you want to believe, sport.





Plan to.

Mider T: Fuck that, I'm nto reading twenty eight pages for the answer to one question. If you're sad enough to do that, by all means. But I'm not joining your pitty party.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 17, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Unless this changes, I'm afraid not.





Sedaiv said:


> Plan to.
> 
> Mider T: Fuck that, I'm nto reading twenty eight pages for the answer to one question. If you're sad enough to do that, by all means. But I'm not joining your pitty party.



You can't even look back ten fucking posts.

Goddamn.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 17, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Plan to.
> 
> Mider T: Fuck that, I'm nto reading twenty eight pages for the answer to one question. If you're sad enough to do that, by all means. But I'm not joining your pitty party.



If you want an answer to your question, be prepared to look for it.  All this energy spent lashing out against me could have been used to search but I guess you don't really care about the answer.


----------



## Muk (Sep 18, 2010)

trying using google 

it might actually help you


----------



## Gansu (Sep 20, 2010)

If Azula became the new villain in Korra, she would be a Madara or Aizen wannabe. Maybe she became Hama 2 , Long Feng 2 or Ozai 2. After she lost Agni Kai (the battle against Hashirama Senju) to Zuko ( Hashirama Senju), she was sent to a mental health facility. Then she recovered and  motivated by revenge (Sasuke) to destroy the Fire Nation ( Konoha) and rule the world (The Eye of the Moon Plan). She created the anti-bender movement and/or led crime ( Akatsuki) as a proxy to get rid of bending except Firebending and dominate the world. Her descendants ( Uchiha clan) would think their ancestor was rightful Fire Lord and plan to (the Uchiha coup d'état ) to remove Zuko's descendants ( Senju clan) from power. Korra and her friends ( Naruto and his friends ) would defeat old crazy Azula ( Madara ),the anti-bender movement and get rid of crime ( Akatsuki) eventually.

If this scenario  happened it would be very unintentionally hilarious.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 20, 2010)

Gansu said:


> If Azula became the new villain in Korra, she would be a Madara or Aizen wannabe. Maybe she became Hama 2 , Long Feng 2 or Ozai 2. After she lost Agni Kai (the battle against Hashirama Senju) to Zuko ( Hashirama Senju), she was sent to a mental health facility. Then she recovered and  motivated by revenge (Sasuke) to destroy the Fire Nation ( Konoha) and rule the world (The Eye of the Moon Plan). She created the anti-bender movement and/or led crime ( Akatsuki) as a proxy to get rid of bending except Firebending and dominate the world. Her descendants ( Uchiha clan) would think their ancestor was rightful Fire Lord and plan to (the Uchiha coup d'état ) to remove Zuko's descendants ( Senju clan) from power. Korra and her friends ( Naruto and his friends ) would defeat old crazy Azula ( Madara ),the anti-bender movement and get rid of crime ( Akatsuki) eventually.
> 
> If this scenario happened it would be very unintentionally hilarious.



I agree that such a scenario would be both hilarious and entertaining, and could even work, if it were executed properly, but I doubt that the story writers would ever write a story so similar to an existing one.

As for this series itself, I wonder how the writers will make it different from the first series, so that Korra's journey is not too similar to Aang's, and I hope that her primary element (i.e., the first one that she learns to bend) is not air. I still find it regrettable that there will not be a villainous Avatar, but perhaps Korra will not be a perfect, saintly hero and even turn evil halfway through the series; I would find that to be an awesome plot twist.


----------



## Gansu (Sep 20, 2010)

Azula as the next villain after Ozai and who sought revenge was done before in many fan-fictions. Recycling villains from the Fire Nation is a bad idea and not interesting. Many people already compared Korra to Batman and (fighting crime) and anti-bender movement to the registration acts from X-men. Hopefully the villains are new and interesting characters.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Azula is supposed to be the only one alive from the original series, but she's dying.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 20, 2010)

Did you just mix Naruto with my Avatar?

Never again


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 20, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Did you just mix Naruto with my Avatar?



What is wrong with such a combination? Both are very epic series and are actually quite similar to each other in many ways.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 20, 2010)

Naruto? Epic?

Not since part II started. Avatar is a much better and more well-written show.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 20, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Naruto? Epic?
> 
> Not since part II started. Avatar is a much better and more well-written show.



I do not wish to start a _"Naruto_ versus _Avatar"_ debate, so I will simply say that I do not prefer one series over the other and that each series has its own strengths and weaknesses, its own elements that are appealing to its viewers.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 20, 2010)

I won't start that debate either, but I'll just say that (in my opinion) while both have the weaknesses, Naruto's are much worse as a work of fiction.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2010)

Korra is on today's section of Did you know... on wikipedia!


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 21, 2010)

Azula would take over, not destroy the fire Nation. However if you meant Earth Kingdom, then yeah. But it would be funny.

From what I read on the Avatar Wikia, Korra will be show very human with flaws, more so than Aang, SUPPOSEDLY remember things change on the drop of a hat in Hollywood.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2010)

Supposedly she's going to have a "chessy teenage romance" as well, which shakes things up.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 21, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> From what I read on the Avatar Wikia, Korra will be show very human with flaws, more so than Aang, SUPPOSEDLY remember things change on the drop of a hat in Hollywood.



They say that as if Aang had almost no flaws at all.


----------



## Wan (Sep 21, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Supposedly she's going to have a "chessy teenage romance" as well, which shakes things up.



Didn't Aang kind of already have that with Katara?


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 21, 2010)

The fan war between Aang/Katara and Zuko/Katara made thhat amusing, especially since the writers even joke about it in the show.


----------



## Level7N00b (Sep 21, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> They say that as if Aang had almost no flaws at all.



You lie!  Aang is a saint!


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 21, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> You lie!  Aang is a saint!



A saint wouldn't hide a father's letter from his children when he hadn't seen them for years. He also got jealous. He was immature at the start of the series, and so impatient that he burned Katara. 

Aang was by no means perfect.


----------



## Level7N00b (Sep 21, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> A saint wouldn't hide a father's letter from his children when he hadn't seen them for years. He also got jealous. He was immature at the start of the series, and so impatient that he burned Katara.
> 
> Aang was by no means perfect.



Damn it! My brain freeze killed the witty retort I had in mind!


----------



## Glued (Sep 21, 2010)

A saint who randomly found a giant turtle lion that gave him deus ex machina power to bend energy to make Aang escape making a hard choice.


----------



## Wan (Sep 21, 2010)

Actually it's more accurate to say that the giant lion turtle randomly found Aang.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 21, 2010)

Either way, it was a bit of a cop out.


----------



## Gansu (Sep 21, 2010)

Nick knew Naruto was way more popular than Avatar.According to Nick, Avatar was the third most popular animated show after Family Guy and Naruto. Nick would like to see Avatar has the same level of popularity as Naruto. If Nick  managed Avatar better,we would've seen a movie about Iroh's transformation from the dragon of the west to wise kind old man as an example.



Narcissus said:


> Either way, it was a bit of a cop out.



Aang was lucky.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 21, 2010)

Well, lucky he got hit in the same spot Azula's lightning struck him during his fight with Ozai, but the cop out came in with the energybending.


----------



## Wan (Sep 21, 2010)

Really?  Energybending endangered his own life.  I don't see that as a cop-out.  If anything, the lion turtle appearing out of nowhere was the cheap part to the solution.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 21, 2010)

fuck naruto and fuck family guy






With all due respect


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Sep 21, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> Really?  Energybending endangered his own life.  I don't see that as a cop-out.  If anything, the lion turtle appearing out of nowhere was the cheap part to the solution.



IIRC, Aang stumbled onto the Lion Turtle. Plus there was already a forshadow in place in Book:Earth. Remember the scroll-illustratioin that depicted Aang meeting the Lion Turtle?


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 21, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> Really?  Energybending endangered his own life.  I don't see that as a cop-out.  If anything, the lion turtle appearing out of nowhere was the cheap part to the solution.



Except it gave him an easy way out of making a hard decision. The Lion Turtle itself was foreshadowed ahead of time.


----------



## Ryth76 (Sep 26, 2010)

^In a way that we couldn't even catch it as a foreshadow.  Foreshadowing shouldn't be that subtle.  Foreshadowing is supposed to be there so it doesn't feel random.

In my opinion, Aang pointing out a picture a lion turtle in a random book in a way that doesn't suggest anything to important to the detail does not qualify as good foreshadowing, if at all.  He was just acting like his normal self.  They should have treated the lion turtle foreshadowing like they did the monkey statue from the first season (which did nothing but appear in a couple of scenes that made it stick out).


----------



## Gunners (Sep 26, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Well, lucky he got hit in the same spot Azula's lightning struck him during his fight with Ozai, but the cop out came in with the energybending.



I agree it allowed him to keep his hands clean so to speak. That being said, I think Ozai spending a life time in prison is worse than death, for a power hungry individual like him to live the rest of his life like a dog is probably a great humiliation. You'd expect him to bite his tongue.


----------



## Level7N00b (Sep 26, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> Really?  Energybending endangered his own life.  I don't see that as a cop-out.  If anything, the lion turtle appearing out of nowhere was the cheap part to the solution.



It was expected that Aang would kill Ozai, seeing as it being the most sensible thing to do. However, Energybending came along so that Aang could stay true to his principles. That's a DEM if I ever saw one.



Gunners said:


> I agree it allowed him to keep his hands clean so to speak. That being said, I think Ozai spending a life time in prison is worse than death, for a power hungry individual like him to live the rest of his life like a dog is probably a great humiliation. You'd expect him to bite his tongue.



I agree with this. However, I'm willing to bet the other nations still want him dead, seeing jail for life as far too light.


----------



## The Potential (Nov 1, 2010)

I had thought this thread got joined with the other Avatar thread... Nice to know it's still a thread on it's own.


----------



## ElementX (Nov 1, 2010)

Except people are discussing the exact same thing as in the other thread a few pages ago lol.


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh my god, Im so fucking excited(:


----------



## Kirito (Nov 2, 2010)

I always think there's a new ep when you guys post.


----------



## The Potential (Nov 2, 2010)

ElementX said:


> Except people are discussing the exact same thing as in the other thread a few pages ago lol.



Thats true. Which is why I was under the impression that it had got joined. How does anyone else feel about it? Do you guys feel they should be joined for the simple fact that we are discussing the same thing?


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 2, 2010)

I just have this strong hidden notion.. that it won't be much.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 2, 2010)

> the number one producer of television animation in the world


pffff, hahaha


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 2, 2010)

Gunners said:


> I agree it allowed him to keep his hands clean so to speak. That being said, I think Ozai spending a life time in prison is worse than death, for a power hungry individual like him to live the rest of his life like a dog is probably a great humiliation. You'd expect him to bite his tongue.



Oh I completely agree. Ozai's punishment is well deserved, and probably the worst on he could have. Their reasoning behind it just seemed to be to throw a random plot device in so Aang could escape the decision though.


Stark042 said:


> I had thought this thread got joined with the other Avatar thread... Nice to know it's still a thread on it's own.



This... was the most ridiculously random reason to necro the thread. No, I don't really see a point int merging the two. This thread's existence isn't really causing any problems. But it doesn't really matter either way.


----------



## ElementX (Nov 2, 2010)

So I know all the main characters are presumed deceased in this new series, but we will probably get some back story. So what do you think happened to them after the war?

I predict Sokka became the chief of the Southern Water Tribe, and that Zuko and Mai had a daughter that became Fire Lord.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2010)

thts a gd thry


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Nov 2, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> I just have this strong hidden notion.. that it won't be much.



And what makes you say that?


----------



## ElementX (Nov 4, 2010)

Mider T said:


> thts a gd thry



Thank you!

Hey wait a min...


----------



## Wan (Nov 4, 2010)

Aging Fire Lord Zuko?  Spirit of Fire Lord Zuko?  The current Fire Lord/Prince and descendant of Zuko?  Anyone's guess is as good as mine!


----------



## Mider T (Nov 4, 2010)

Maybe?  Or maybe a grandson or something?

lol if it's some comic relief, unrelated character.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 4, 2010)

I really hope we get to see Zuko and Mai's kid. Good god is he going to be socially retarded.


----------



## The Potential (Nov 4, 2010)

Mider T said:


> lol if it's some comic relief, unrelated character.



Oh my god if they did that..


----------



## ElementX (Nov 4, 2010)

Most likely it will be for flashbacks. I don't think they would use the same voice actor for a different character.

EDIT: After reading the link, I'm thinking grandson or great grand.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 4, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I really hope we get to see Zuko and Mai's kid. Good god is he going to be socially retarded.



Well Zuko kinda bounced back but Mai is still weird as hell. Hopefully it doesn't get much of Mai's genes


----------



## The Potential (Nov 4, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I really hope we get to see Zuko and Mai's kid. Good god is he going to be socially retarded.



Their child should be fine. The only reason they were even like that is because of how they were raised. I'm sure they wont introduce their child to the same life style they had.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 7, 2010)

Just came across this, dont know if its already mentioned but it seems to be a Korra animated test:


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 7, 2010)

It was mentioned in the other thread....but not in a video format like this!

Thanks for finding it!


----------



## The Potential (Nov 7, 2010)

It honestly should have been posted in here first...


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 7, 2010)

Yea, it should have. But the thread never got much attention...


----------



## The Potential (Nov 7, 2010)

Which is why I feel it should be joined. We're talking about new Korra stuff in TLA thread when we have a seperate one for that....


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 7, 2010)

Well, this one will be used, I think, when the show is actually out...


----------



## Wan (Nov 7, 2010)

I posted the news about Dante Basco voicing a character in Korra here first.  You people just don't want to give up your near 1,000 page, 20,000 post thread.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 7, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> I posted the news about Dante Basco voicing a character in Korra here first.  You people just don't want to give up your near 1,000 page, 20,000 post thread.



I didn't see activity in this thread until today 

But I did hear about Dante.

I can't stand his acting...I hope he doesn't act as bad as he does in that new show Zevo or whatever.


----------



## Wan (Nov 7, 2010)

Whaaaaat?????   Dante Basco was perfect as Zuko.  I couldn't imagine the character any other way.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 7, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> Whaaaaat?????   Dante Basco was perfect as Zuko.  I couldn't imagine the character any other way.



Zuko maybe....but his "fame" got to him and he's gotten worse. He was only good -- in my opinion -- in American Dragon. That show was rockin'.


----------



## The Potential (Nov 7, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> I posted the news about Dante Basco voicing a character in Korra here first.  You people just don't want to give up your near 1,000 page, 20,000 post thread.



Hosnestly I had to pull this thread from page four to get it some attention a few weeks ago. Indeed I saw your info on Dante Basco, I was going to make a few comments on it but..... Idk I must have log'd off. Sorry bro.


----------



## Wan (Nov 7, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Zuko maybe....but his "fame" got to him and he's gotten worse. He was only good -- in my opinion -- in American Dragon. That show was rockin'.



This is true.  American Dragon was rockin'.  Not as good as A: TLA, but then, what is?


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 7, 2010)

Do ya'll mean Jake or Drake: American Dragon? That show sucked, to me atleast.


----------



## Wan (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm talking about American Dragon: Jake Long.  It wasn't perfect by any stretch of the imagination, but had some really good humor and some pretty good serious episodes, such as "Homecoming".  I have no idea what "Drake: American Dragon" is...a quick Google search turned up a bunch of Jake Long-related porn.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 7, 2010)

Eh, Jake Long was just Disney's Juniper Lee.  At least it showed Katara and Zuko's voices could have some chemistry.


----------



## Wan (Nov 7, 2010)

American Dragon premiere ep air date:  January 4, 2005

Juniper Lee premiere ep air date:  May 30, 2005

Disney wasn't deliberately cribbing CN for the show.  The similarities in the setup were strong, to say the least, though.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 7, 2010)

I was never a fan of Juniper Lee. Jake Long was a legit cartoon, though.


----------



## The Potential (Nov 7, 2010)

I hated Juniper Lee with a passion...


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 9, 2010)

I've never liked either Jake Long or Juniper Lee.


----------



## SYSC (Nov 9, 2010)

Oh I remember both jake and jupiner. I liked both but Jake for no reason being explained (besides his heritage) turning into a chinese dragon and not the buff out one annoyed me >.>


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Nov 9, 2010)

This should be good, I'm eagerly awaiting it. 

Sure it'll be strange getting to know new characters, but if it's the same spirit of "Avatar: The Last Airbender," it should be great.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 9, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> This is true.  American Dragon was rockin'.  Not as good as A: TLA, but then, what is?



Yea, not as good. But some episodes were really good, and the plot was certainly different...


----------



## The Potential (Nov 10, 2010)

I liked Jake's Battle cry. "*Dragon Up!!!*


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2011)

Bumped.

Am I the only one that would've preferred a sequel that continued the story of Aang and company after a timeskip or something, as opposed to this?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Bumped.
> 
> Am I the only one that would've preferred a sequel that continued the story of Aang and company after a timeskip or something, as opposed to this?



I dont mind new characters, a new age, and a new setting. The Gaangs story has been pretty much told, they saved the world from the FN, ended a 100-year long war, created the opportunity to repopulate the Air Nomads, rekindled the Avatar line etc.

Anything afterwards would be trivial in comparison, especially for a whole new series. Im disappointed in how they didnt wrap up the important notes about the characters from the first series, but they shouldnt need another series to fill in those, when it should have been done in the original.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't mind new everything either. Aang is old news. Literally.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2011)

They could at least produce some "non-canonical" comics or something to wrap up a lot of the plot holes left from the first series, or expand on the mythos.

I really want to know about Zuko's mom, and I could see how they could make another "book" out of that.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> They could at least produce some "non-canonical" comics or something to wrap up a lot of the plot holes left from the first series, or expand on the mythos.
> 
> I really want to know about Zuko's mom, and I could see how they could make another "book" out of that.



I totally agree they dropped the ball with elements like Zuko's mom condition left out completely from the ending; animated movie/OAV, comics, maybe 1/2 - 1 book, sure no problem. 

But a new series needs a more immediate fresh start imo.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 19, 2011)

I am very excited about this series, but I do not receive the channel on which it will be airing, so will there be a legal method for watching on my computer? I can always use methods of questionable legality to watch it, but I would prefer to not do so in this situation, if that is possible.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2011)

What channel is it supposed to be on?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> What channel is it supposed to be on?



_Nickelodeon,_ most likely.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 19, 2011)

Garrr, I wish we had more information regarding the show. I can't take all the waiting!

They could at least release concept art or something!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 19, 2011)

I have been wondering about something for a while now: why do animated series made in the United States that significantly feature Asian cultural references use Chinese culture? _Jackie Chan Adventures, Avatar: the Last Airbender, American Dragon: Jake Long, Juniper Lee,_ and _Ni-Hao, Kai-Lan_ all feature Chinese cultural references, which I find to be odd. I thought that Japanese culture would be far more popular in the United States, especially because Japanese animation is so popular in the United States, yet why are there so few western animated series that feature references to Japanese culture?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have been wondering about something for a while now: why do animated series made in the United States that significantly feature Asian cultural references use Chinese culture? _Jackie Chan Adventures, Avatar: the Last Airbender, American Dragon: Jake Long, Juniper Lee,_ and _Ni-Hao, Kai-Lan_ all feature Chinese cultural references, which I find to be odd. I thought that Japanese culture would be far more popular in the United States, especially because Japanese animation is so popular in the United States, yet why are there so few western animated series that feature references to Japanese culture?


OH MY GOSH.

I wish I could rep you a thousand times over, I swear. I was just talking to my friend about how all the best western animation of the 21st century has some eastern influence, like Xiaolin Showdown, or stuff you mentioned.

I know it's not completely relevant to your point, but, y'know.


----------



## Wan (Jan 19, 2011)

All the best western animation?  Hardly.  Justice League, Kim Possible, Pixar, etc...very little eastern cultural influence on those.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 19, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have been wondering about something for a while now: why do animated series made in the United States that significantly feature Asian cultural references use Chinese culture? _Jackie Chan Adventures, Avatar: the Last Airbender, American Dragon: Jake Long, Juniper Lee,_ and _Ni-Hao, Kai-Lan_ all feature Chinese cultural references, which I find to be odd. I thought that Japanese culture would be far more popular in the United States, especially because Japanese animation is so popular in the United States, yet why are there so few western animated series that feature references to Japanese culture?



Most probably Chinese culture is more accessible and more influential in the US culture. Im pretty sure there are more Chinese-Americans than there are Japanese-Americans, not to mention its not that hard to find and walk into the numerous Chinatowns in the different cities.


----------



## Glued (Jan 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> OH MY GOSH.
> 
> I wish I could rep you a thousand times over, I swear. I was just talking to my friend about how *all the best western animation of the 21st century has some eastern influence,* like Xiaolin Showdown, or stuff you mentioned.
> 
> I know it's not completely relevant to your point, but, y'know.



All the Best?

Spectacular Spider-man
Justice League Unlimited
Static Shock
Recess
X-men Evolution
He-Man and the Masters of th Universe


----------



## Piekage (Jan 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Bumped.
> 
> Am I the only one that would've preferred a sequel that continued the story of Aang and company after a timeskip or something, as opposed to this?



Probably not, but I'm glad we're getting a time jump. The Gaang's story is pretty much done, and anything else would feel like a side note compared to the epic that was the first series. I too wish they'd explain where Ursa was, but I wouldn't like a 12 episode series based on that. A short comic would have been nice, but I think the comic was canceled.


----------



## Morpha (Jan 20, 2011)

Damn. It's been known for months and there's still no new info?

I wanna at least see what the new Fire Lord or Tenzin looks like.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 20, 2011)

I wanna know if there are any other Earth Benders in the show. 

And some further looks into Korra! She's going to be friggin' awesome! :33


----------



## Vei (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm curious to see what this show turns out like and how popular it will be.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 20, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> All the best western animation?  Hardly.  Justice League, Kim Possible, Pixar, etc...very little eastern cultural influence on those.





Ben Grimm said:


> All the Best?
> 
> Spectacular Spider-man
> Justice League Unlimited
> ...


Not counting movies.

Lemme change that.

_In my opinion_ the best cartoons of the 21st century have some kind of eastern influence.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 20, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> All the Best?
> 
> Spectacular Spider-man
> Justice League Unlimited
> ...



What about _Gargoyles_ and _Reboot?_ I would definitely consider them to be some of the finest examples of western animation to be produced.


----------



## Glued (Jan 20, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What about _Gargoyles_ and _Reboot?_ I would definitely consider them to be some of the finest examples of western animation to be produced.



Well he said 21 century, meaning after 2000. 

There are plenty of great non-Asian influenced series made, but most of them such as Gargoyles, Captain Simian, War Planets, Roughnecks, Mighty Max, Exosquad, The Adventures of Conan, Men in Black, Batman TAS, well they took place in the 90s.

Frankly what really got my nerves was when Stunna said ALL, when he should have said MOST. Samurai Jack, TFA Transformers Animated and Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles are Asian influenced, I loved those series.

However when he said ALL as if to mean that Shaolin Showdown was superior to Justice League or Spectacular Spider-man, well its...its a joke.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 20, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What about _Gargoyles_ and _*Reboot?*_ I would definitely consider them to be some of the finest examples of western animation to be produced.



Arent they making a new series of that?....there was like a teaser trailer with a revamped "incomming game" cube...


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 20, 2011)

Wait...did I just read that right.

A reboot of Gargoyles?


----------



## Glued (Jan 20, 2011)

No, a reboot of Reboot. That is the name of a series, Reboot.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Wait...did I just read that right.
> 
> A reboot of Gargoyles?



Why would they capitalize the "R"?


----------



## Glued (Jan 20, 2011)

One could say that Reboot just got...Rebooted.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 20, 2011)

I personally do prefer Xiaolin Showdown to Justice League and Spectacular Spider-Man.

Not that those are bad shows, but Xiaolin Showdown is just closer to my childhood, and more my kind of show.


----------



## Burke (Jan 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Bumped.
> 
> Am I the only one that would've preferred a sequel that continued the story of Aang and company after a timeskip or something, as opposed to this?



Reminder

To avoid confusion, this thread vvvv
Link removed
...is about *everything* relating to the avatar universe including any movie, comic, or *spin off series*.


----------



## Glued (Jan 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I personally do prefer Xiaolin Showdown to Justice League and Spectacular Spider-Man.
> 
> *Not that those are bad shows, but Xiaolin Showdown is just closer to my childhood, and more my kind of show.*



You're right they're not bad shows they're in a different league above Xiaolin Showdown

[YOUTUBE]vbugW55EfS0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]OFoPc52Kd8I[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]jWHHsdE_oQg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 20, 2011)

god why they cancel spectacular? fucking cock suckers.


----------



## Piekage (Jan 21, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> You're right they're not bad shows they're in a different league above Xiaolin Showdown
> 
> [YOUTUBE]vbugW55EfS0[/YOUTUBE]



TREACHERY! 

Damn I miss that show. Still haven't watch the ending, but I probably won't now, since those rat fucking bastards canceled it.



> god why they cancel spectacular? fucking cock suckers.



From what I hear? To make room for another Spiderman cartoon, when the new movie comes out.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 21, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> god why they cancel spectacular? fucking cock suckers.



Copyright bullshit, Disney bought Marvel, Sony produced Spectacular Spiderman I guess they couldn't come to some agreement.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2011)

:/

Still doesn't change the fact that *IMO* Xiaolin Showdown is superior.

But, I digress.

EDIT: Heck, I just remembered, I never even liked Justice League as a kid. I wasn't a big fan of cartoons that were too serious when I was younger.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 21, 2011)

I loved Spectacular Spider-man....friggin' awesome show 

They'll bring it back one day, just like The Game 

@Gunners:
I heard it was because of the ratings....


----------



## Gunners (Jan 21, 2011)

No it wasn't down to ratings, it was down to Disney buying Marvel.


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 21, 2011)

Gunners said:


> No it wasn't down to ratings, it was down to Disney buying Marvel.


I thought Sony sold the animated rights of spider-man to Disney because otherwise they had to give up the movie rights?


----------



## Glued (Jan 21, 2011)

Stunna said:


> :/
> 
> Still doesn't change the fact that *IMO* Xiaolin Showdown is superior.
> 
> ...



Remember how Master Monk Guan tried to give Dojo to Chase Young to get the Spear of Guan back.

Oh wait, Master Monk Guan had an entire arsenal of Spears of Guan.

Continuity error much?

Hell Dojo at one point even stated the rules for Xiaolin Showdown kept changing by the season.

Things just went straight retarded with introduction of Big Bang Meteorang and Arrow Sparrows.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2011)

​
Unfortunately, as I've stated, I cannot compare Xiaolin Showdown to Justice League because as a child I never watched it.

I tend to avoid most comic book based shows because they can never be enjoyed to their complete potential without having knowledge of it's mythology beforehand.


----------



## Wan (Jan 21, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I tend to avoid most comic book based shows because they can never be enjoyed to their complete potential without having knowledge of it's mythology beforehand.



 Not true.  That's like saying you need a knowledge of comic "mythology" to enjoy comic book based movies to their complete potential.  They are made to be completely enjoyable by themselves.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 23, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> Not true.  That's like saying you need a knowledge of comic "mythology" to enjoy comic book based movies to their complete potential.  They are made to be completely enjoyable by themselves.



exactly.

To me the batman and superman cartoons in the 90's, especially the justice league one, is more cannon to me than the comics. They were my first exposure to the concept of these heroes and they are the definition i stick by. If i read a comic i read it from the perspective of how does this measure up to superman the animated series.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## Man in Black (Mar 6, 2011)

Apparently this series is gonna be called "The Last Airbender: The Legend of Korra".

FUCK YOU JAMES CAMERON!


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 6, 2011)

Korra looks friggin' awesome! pek

And what the heck? They can't have the show titled "Avatar" anymore? What the hell?


----------



## illmatic (Mar 6, 2011)

Korra looks like she would be a tsundere character.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 6, 2011)

I heard that her personality will be like Toph's but I've wondered if that will actually turn out good. I mean I've seen a lot of rip-offs or wannabes and it turned out horrible and now I have a worry it'll be like that for Korra.

Anyone else feeling this way?


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 7, 2011)

Xiaolin Showdown better than Justice League? 



Anyway, that's some  nice art, and it's stupid that they would remove Avatar from the title.


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 7, 2011)

She looks like Sokka and Katara's love child.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 7, 2011)

ghstwrld said:


> She looks like Sokka and Katara's love child.



What....How? 

She just has brown hair and blue eyes. Very common for that Water tribe, or so I thought look at all the dark skinned, blue eyed, brunettes 

But she does look like Katara, but stronger looking. :33


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 7, 2011)

IS she meant to be older the 14 years-old this time?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 7, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> IS she meant to be older the 14 years-old this time?



It certainly looks like it. But she most likely will probably be 16-18... :/ I don't think Nickelodeon or the creators would make her any older than that.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, she should be around the same age as Roku was when he started Airbending training. It's possible to have a lead in a cartoon series be in their twenties.


----------



## Sawako (Mar 7, 2011)

Korra has a face! 


Man in Black said:


> Apparently this series is gonna be called "The Last Airbender: The Legend of Korra".
> 
> FUCK YOU JAMES CAMERON!




That doesn't even make sense. Korra's not the last airbender. Technically Aang's son is though, unless he had kids. But still.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 7, 2011)

Taleran said:


>



Holy shit she's..buff..


----------



## Nayrael (Mar 7, 2011)

I am quite sure the "Last Airbender" part is a mistake from their part, not the new official name


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 7, 2011)

girl or boy? because damn, kid looks buff. makes Zuko look like pudding.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 7, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> girl or boy? because damn, kid looks buff. makes Zuko look like pudding.



She's a girl from the Water Tribe..


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 7, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> She's a girl from the Water Tribe..



All those tai-chi moves build up muscle....


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 7, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> girl or boy? because damn, kid looks buff. makes Zuko look like pudding.



Korra would be one hell of a beautiful looking boy. Not sure where you got that from.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 7, 2011)

Nayrael said:


> I am quite sure the "Last Airbender" part is a mistake from their part, not the new official name



I hope so, because god that would be a stupid decision on their part.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 7, 2011)

ghstwrld said:


> She looks like Sokka and Katara's love child.



I certainly wold not object to such an idea. 



Ciupy said:


> Holy shit she's..buff..



I have no problem with that; I like women who are athletic and physically strong; they are a welcome contrast to the weak and delicate female characters who appear too often for my liking in most stories.



Wuzzman said:


> All those tai-chi moves build up muscle....



And I shall imagine that they help a person to become proficient in other physical activities, as well. 



Nightblade said:


> girl or boy? because damn, kid looks buff. makes Zuko look like pudding.



Zuko was not exactly the most muscular or "buff" of male characters in the original series; while he may have been more muscular than Aang or Sokka, he certainly was not in as great condition as his ftaher and uncle were.



Nayrael said:


> I am quite sure the "Last Airbender" part is a mistake from their part, not the new official name





Narcissus said:


> I hope so, because god that would be a stupid decision on their part.



Yes, I also do not like the apparent name change, because with the birth of Tenzin, Aang is no longer the last airbender. Most likely, it was becuase James Cameron had the name "avatar" copyrighted for use with his movie.


----------



## Glued (Mar 7, 2011)

Bullshit, Avatar is a hindi word. Rama was the avatar of Shiva on the mortal realm.

Cameron can't own it. 

Is Cameron retarded?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 7, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Bullshit, Avatar is a hindi word. Rama was the avatar of Shiva on the mortal realm.
> 
> Cameron can't own it.
> 
> Is Cameron retarded?



Yes, I agree with you completely, but the Motion Picture Association of America might not, and they may therefore allow Cameron to copyright the word.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 7, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I certainly wold not object to such an idea.







Ben Grimm said:


> Bullshit, Avatar is a hindi word. Rama was the avatar of Shiva on the mortal realm.
> 
> Cameron can't own it.
> 
> Is Cameron retarded?



I don't know if they would let him copyright a word, but it would be extremely stupid if he did. In terms of the cartoon and the movie, the cartoon came first, and that word is used for a lot of other things than his overrated movie anyway.

What nonsense.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 7, 2011)

> Janet Varney as KORRA
> Kiernan Shipka as JINORA
> Daniel Dae Kim as HIROSHI SATO
> David Faustino as MAKO
> ...




I like it, also I think they named that guy MAKO in tribute which is pretty cool.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 7, 2011)

I want this show so baaad


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 7, 2011)

Taleran said:


> I like it, also I think they named that guy MAKO in tribute which is pretty cool.



Janet Varney? She hasn't been in a lot of things...I remember Bones and a few other things. Surprised they picked her. I hope Janet can do Korra justice 

EDIT:
JK Simmons? And Daniel Dae Kim? Weird....


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 7, 2011)

What is wrong with what I posted? I am allowed to have my own opinion, am I not?


----------



## Shade (Mar 7, 2011)

^ You shouldn't be surprised at that response when i*c*st is considered a taboo in pretty much every society in the world.

As for TLOK, I'm a bit concerned about the amount of characters (assuming they're all main chars) and whether they can be fleshed out enough over 12 episodes.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 7, 2011)

I think Korra looks beautiful and I'm straight xD

I like strong females, they offer more to the story and development than weak, shy girls, not that I have a problem with those characters (don't kill me). I think making a strong female role is a great idea and I'm very happy they don't think women cannot be so. 

I'm a bit confused. Why the heck did they pick J.K for Tenzin? How old is Tenzin? What the heck? I won't be able to take him seriously, I know it... >.<



Ben Grimm said:


> Bullshit, Avatar is a hindi word. Rama was the avatar of Shiva on the mortal realm.
> 
> Cameron can't own it.
> 
> Is Cameron retarded?



Apparently, he feels as if he owns whatever he wants because of Titanic...someone should kill him


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 7, 2011)

Shade said:


> As for TLOK, I'm a bit concerned about the amount of characters (assuming they're all main chars) and whether they can be fleshed out enough over 12 episodes.



Well lets hope the limited eps will reduce the amount of filler and annoying eps.

If theyre all as tight as the later half of season 2 it should be awesome.


----------



## ElementX (Mar 7, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Bullshit, Avatar is a hindi word. Rama was the avatar of Shiva on the mortal realm.
> 
> Cameron can't own it.
> 
> *Is Cameron retarded*?



Yes. 

But he's also rich. Very rich.

And a douche.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 7, 2011)

Cameron....


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Castiel (Mar 8, 2011)

David Faustino as *MAKO*

god I miss that guy


----------



## Taleran (Mar 8, 2011)

> Nickelodeon had picked up “Korra” for 12 episodes but recently decided to order 14 more shows.
> We have a lot of ideas for the ‘Avatar’ universe and who knows? We could be tapping into them for years to come,” Konietzko says.


----------



## Glued (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't like this, 14 more episodes just added on.

I hope they don't overextend it like Ben 10 or X-men TAS (Season 4 turned into the Wolverine show) or Gargoyles or Dragonball.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 8, 2011)

Uhhh that is probably why it was delayed into next year.


----------



## Nayrael (Mar 8, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:
			
		

> That certainly is fascinating news, but I hope that the producers of this series do not attempt to drag out the franchise too much in an attempt to make more money from it. This franchise certainly is an excellent one, but even it may become boring or worn out. However, I shall definitely maintain an open mind on this subject and wait until the new series actually begins before I make any judgments about it.



At least they are not making a copy-paste of the prequel like most other people do when they make a sequel or spin-off to a franchise so it might feel more fresh then it would otherwise.
Of course, I do hope it is not too different as well.


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 8, 2011)

JK Simmons thats sweet.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 8, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Well lets hope the limited eps will reduce the amount of filler and annoying eps.



Well it's been bumped up to 26 episodes apparently so we'll see how that affects a show that was originally intended to be fairly short.


Annoying eps? Really?


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 8, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What is wrong with what I posted? I am allowed to have my own opinion, am I not?



Sure you can, just like I can. And I find that to be an element I would never want to see in Avatar.

I'm actually quite happy to hear this. Avatar was one of the best cartoons to come along in a long time, so I have fait that they can continue to make episodes with good quality, and I doubt it will drag on past its time.


Darth Nihilus said:


>



Glad to entertain you DH. 

I'm just that good.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 8, 2011)

Superstarseven said:


> Well it's been bumped up to 26 episodes apparently so we'll see how that affects a show that was originally intended to be fairly short.
> 
> 
> Annoying eps? Really?



Yeah, or more unsatisfying/incorrectly positioned eps which killed the flow of the show...hence: annoying.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 8, 2011)

ElementX said:


> Yes.
> 
> But he's also rich. Very rich.
> 
> And a douche.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 8, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> I don't like this, 14 more episodes just added on.
> 
> I hope they don't overextend it like Ben 10 or X-men TAS (Season 4 turned into the Wolverine show) or Gargoyles or Dragonball.



It'll be cool the added episodes means they can flesh things out. Spend more time building characters, explaining back ground and what not.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 8, 2011)

14 more episodes is fine with me, as long as its done correctly. xD



Ben Grimm said:


> (Season 4 turned into the Wolverine show) or Gargoyles or *Dragonball*.



I am madly in love with Dragonball...what was wrong with it?


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 8, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> I am madly in love with Dragonball...what was wrong with it?



Nothing _wrong_ with it per se, it's just that there was a noticable drop in it after the fight with Frieza, especially when Buu was brought around.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 8, 2011)

I found two sites saying the show would be out late 2011...they might be behind in information, but thought I should share.

The site is pretty new, but the owner of the site has some pretty good connections. xD

Source: Lytherus



Narcissus said:


> Nothing _wrong_ with it per se, it's just that there was a noticable drop in it after the fight with Frieza, especially when Buu was brought around.



Oh I understand now, that's Dragon Ball Z. I was worried something was wrong with _Dragonball_


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 8, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Yeah, or more unsatisfying/incorrectly positioned eps which killed the flow of the show...hence: annoying.



Which never happened. Ok, thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2011)

Korra looks like a descendant of Katara.  Has that been confirmed?


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 8, 2011)

Korra looks like many Water Tribe females that we've seen so far.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 8, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Korra looks like a descendant of Katara.  Has that been confirmed?



Nopes, Korra isn't related to Katara. All Water-Tribe girls pretty much look the same...


----------



## Judecious (Mar 8, 2011)

I am not sure about this shows

also pictures?


----------



## The Potential (Mar 8, 2011)

14 more episodes, I can dig it.

It's a shame I can't rep you Judecious. Your set screams awesome.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 8, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Nopes, Korra isn't related to Katara. All Water-Tribe girls pretty much look the same...



I still am hoping that Korra will be a descendant of Sokk and Suki, just as Zuko and Azula were descendants of Roku.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 9, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I still am hoping that Korra will be a descendant of Sokk and Suki, just as Zuko and Azula were descendants of Roku.



I wouldn't really mind if that ended up being so, but I have a feeling it won't be. 

It would be nice to have her separate from the Gang because that way could grow as her _own character_ and not that of a member of Gang.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 9, 2011)

Superstarseven said:


> Which never happened. Ok, thanks for clarifying.



Do you have a problem?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 9, 2011)

I like muscle girls who can kick my ass  I'm hoping this is as great as the original


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 9, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Do you have a problem?



With unfounded statements? Oh hell yeah.
Really though we could go back and forth and that would get us nowhere and I'd really rather talk about the new show.

Peace.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 9, 2011)

Superstarseven said:


> With unfounded statements? Oh hell yeah.
> Really though we could go back and forth and that would get us nowhere and I'd really rather talk about the new show.
> 
> Peace.



Well an opinion is an opinion, and I dont like people calling me out so thats why I called you out...but if you want to drop it now...

Fine by me.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 9, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> I wouldn't really mind if that ended up being so, but I have a feeling it won't be.
> 
> It would be nice to have her separate from the Gang because that way could grow as her _own character_ and not that of a member of Gang.



But all of the original heroes are dead by the time that Korra begins her journey, so I do not see how she could be considered to be one of them merely by biological relationship.


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 9, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Nopes, Korra isn't related to Katara. *All Water-Tribe girls pretty much look the same... :*p


----------



## Burke (Mar 9, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Yeah, or more unsatisfying/incorrectly positioned eps which killed the flow of the show...hence: annoying.



I honestly cant think of a one


Not really. At the least its stereotypical.

Making a generalization of a group is stereotyping.
Racism deals with a hatred for that group.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 9, 2011)

N??ps said:


> I honestly cant think of a one



Nightmares and Daydreams


----------



## Taleran (Mar 9, 2011)

You mean the one where Momo is a samurai and Appa talks. Yeah that episode was awesome and was for a purposed as well.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 9, 2011)

Taleran said:


> You mean the one where Momo is a samurai and Appa talks. Yeah that episode was awesome and was for a purposed as well.



Yeah. That one.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 9, 2011)

I only meant it as in their hair color and eye color repeats itself a lot in that Water-tribe


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 9, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Such a comment is not a racist remark, Terra; I believe that SuperrAizen was overreacting, which some people may do on such subjects as this.
> 
> I myself was hoping that Korra would have some form of distinctive appearance, such as white hair (similar to what Yue had), but I have no complaint about her appearance as it is, currently.
> 
> I wonder what sort of antagonists the "anti-benders" will be; "well-intentioned extremists" or *true villains*? Either option could be very awesome, or very mediocre, depending upon how it is executed.



Hopefully they stay true to the original calibre and largely stray from such cartoonish villainy.  Static forces of evil don't really translate well to a compelling story, unless it's a faceless entity more than a single individual.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 9, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Hopefully they stay true to the original calibre and largely stray from such cartoonish villainy.  Static forces of evil don't really translate well to a compelling story, unless it's a faceless entity more than a single individual.



Could you please give a more detailed explanation of that post?

And when I said "true villains," I meant people who know that they are evil, identify themselves as such, and even enjoy being evil, as opposed to people who believe that they are just and righteous even as they commit horrible acts against other people.


----------



## Shade (Mar 9, 2011)

^ ...that would be cartoonish villainy. Can you name anyone off the bat whom history has classified as 'evil' that would also consider themselves and their actions to be evil? The greatest villains that have existed felt themselves just and their actions moral, which is what made them real threats. Villains, or 'true villians' as you classified them, who would identify themselves and their actions as evil are much more unrealistic and would more generally be found in juvenile fiction. And Avatar is far beyond being on the same calibre as other TV shows with kids' being the target audience.


----------



## Wan (Mar 9, 2011)

So first I walk into this thread and see a picture of Korra.  I'm like :33

Then I find out that Cameron's name stealing is affecting Legend of Korra as well, leaving Korra to be associated with that Shyamalawful movie, AND it's been delayed about six months.

Now I'm like


----------



## The Potential (Mar 9, 2011)

Shade said:


> ^ ...that would be cartoonish villainy. Can you name anyone off the bat whom history has classified as 'evil' that would also consider themselves and their actions to be evil? The greatest villains that have existed felt themselves just and their actions moral, which is what made them real threats. Villains, or 'true villians' as you classified them, who would identify themselves and their actions as evil are much more unrealistic and would more generally be found in juvenile fiction. And Avatar is far beyond being on the same calibre as other TV shows with kids' being the target audience.



You pose a good point here.. I never thought about it that way..


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 9, 2011)

Shade said:


> ^ ...that would be cartoonish villainy. Can you name anyone off the bat whom history has classified as 'evil' that would also consider themselves and their actions to be evil? The greatest villains that have existed felt themselves just and their actions moral, which is what made them real threats. Villains, or 'true villians' as you classified them, who would identify themselves and their actions as evil are much more unrealistic and would more generally be found in juvenile fiction. And Avatar is far beyond being on the same calibre as other TV shows with kids' being the target audience.



That's crap too. A villain that is evil and relishes in it is not "cartoonish villainy", the only cartoonish villainy is Dick Dastardly or Team Rocket type of villain. Not all good villains are one way the other, it all depends on how the writer handles them. 

Take many of the antagonists in Naruto for example. Those like Pain fall under your provided description of what a good villain is yet are considered total crap, and then you have those like Freeza in the east and The Joker in the west that would be what you consider cartoonish villainy, yet they became popular figures of villainy.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 10, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> That's crap too. A villain that is evil and relishes in it is not "cartoonish villainy", the only cartoonish villainy is Dick Dastardly or Team Rocket type of villain. Not all good villains are one way the other, it all depends on how the writer handles them.
> 
> Take many of the antagonists in Naruto for example. Those like Pain fall under your provided description of what a good villain is yet are considered total crap, and then you have those like Freeza in the east and The Joker in the west that would be what you consider cartoonish villainy, yet they became popular figures of villainy.



I agree with this. A villain isn't so much defined as good or bad because of their motives, but rather how well they are written. The Joker and Frieza enjoy the suffering they cause. Then you have villains like Azula and Light/Kira from Death Note who didn't consider their actions as evil and were well written too. Going with the Naruto example, most people considered Orochimaru, an twisted sadist, to be the most interesting villain of the series while considering Pain to be rubbish.

So I'll be happy with the new Avatar villains so long as the writing is good, which I think it will be.


----------



## Glued (Mar 10, 2011)

For villains, I'm hoping for a steam punk mechanoid.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 10, 2011)

Have to agree with Seto and Narcissus.
Considering yourself evil and loving being evil doesn't make your character bad and/or childish. Only bad writing does that. A well written villain can really just go "Fuck this I will kill everyone, because I can!" and as long as they are well written can be interesting or at least not childish. Like Johann from Monster who although doesn't call himself evil knows that he is doing bad things for no other reason than that's what he wants.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes, I also agree that the effectiveness of a villain, as with any character in a fictional story, depends upon how well they are written by the author, and that only villains such as Snidely Whiplash, Dick Dastardly, or Musashi and Kojiro (Jessie and James) of Team Rocket in _Pokemon_ are "cartoonish" villains.

For example, Emperor Palpatine in _Star Wars_ clearly knows that he is evil and enjoys causing torment to the various other characters of the franchise, yet most viewers (including myself) consider him to be a remarkably effective and archetypal villain.

In contrast to Emperor Palpatine is Claude Frollo from Disney's _The Hunchback of Notre Dame_ (please note that this portrayal of him is very different from his portrayal in the original novel); he fully believes himself to be a righteous person who is superior to and more virtuous than nearly everyone else, yet he also commits heinous acts, most notably ruthlessly persecuting gypsies, believing them to be vulgar, hedonistic, and sinful. Even in comparison to most other villain from Disney's animated movies, he was especially evil and cruel.

Therefore, I am wondering what mentality the anti-benders in _The Legend of Korra_ shall have. From what little information that has been revealed about them thus far, it seems to me that they shall be "well-intentioned extremists," people who believe that they are advancing a noble and just cause, but are using very extreme and violent methods to do so. I find this to be similar to the anti-mutant sentiment in the _X-Men_ universe; i.e., a form of "fantastic discrimination." I hope that by the end of the series, the anti-benders learn that not all benders are evil or destructive and therefore portray a message for the audience that discrimination is wrong and that all people should learn to accept the differences in beliefs and abilities that other people have.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

Fffffffff! Forgot this was in production to be made. And they extended the number of episodes as well? BRING IT ON. No doubt it will get high praise when the series is released, therefore more seasons will be added.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 10, 2011)

this hole idea is just a distaster.why the article of this new avatar is called THE LAST AIRBENDER? that Korra is ain`t the airbender,she`s waterbender. And also all the crew sucks. i hate this new avatar. i miss all the old characters,korra just sucks and most of people want old`s avatar new series… because old avatar`s ending was so confused,you can`t now what happend after that and this hole thing sucks. also the Film of avatar was aint good, alot of episodes were missed. WE ALL WANT OLD AVATAR BACK! NOT THE NEW ONE! but nobody will see my post ;(


----------



## Nayrael (Mar 10, 2011)

Superstarseven said:
			
		

> *WE ALL* WANT OLD AVATAR BACK! NOT THE NEW ONE!



We all? Nope, not all bro. 
Last Airbender ended without leaving any space for a direct continuation. Using Aang and his gang again would require a ridiculous plot development which would most definitely ruin both the new and the old series (as it directly destroys the meaning of TLA's ending). 
I for one am glad the authors have both imagination to create something new... and enough sense to know that when a story is finished, it is finished.


----------



## Bender (Mar 10, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> For villains, I'm hoping for a steam punk mechanoid.



Aye, I agree

That would be kick-ass.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 10, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Such a comment is not a racist remark, Terra; I believe that SuperrAizen was overreacting, which some people may do on such subjects as this.
> 
> I myself was hoping that Korra would have some form of distinctive appearance, such as white hair (similar to what Yue had), but I have no complaint about her appearance as it is, currently.
> 
> I wonder what sort of antagonists the "anti-benders" will be; "well-intentioned extremists" or true villains? Either option could be very awesome, or very mediocre, depending upon how it is executed.


I'm sure he wasn't being serious, just wanted to post a funny picture. But if he had been serious, I hope I cleared up my post for everyone 

Hmm....maybe the villains will be a mixture of all benders? That would be different, unless they want to make the villains Firebenders again...


----------



## The Potential (Mar 10, 2011)

I predict this as the villain for Korra..

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 10, 2011)

I hope there is a hierachy of capable Villains this time.

Zhao, Azula and Ozai were worthy threats along with TyLee and Mai, but with Zhaos death and Tylee/Mai imprisonment it was like only a crazy Azula and Ozai against everyone else. 

They need more named villainy generals/captains that can take on the members of the gaaang/ (main cast) in 1vs1.  Doesnt matter if you have an army of fodder...just like in Ba Sing Se against the White Lotus they were cleaned up like trash..


----------



## Glued (Mar 10, 2011)

Zhao lost all respect when he got punked by Zuko in an Agni Kai.

The only real threat in the Avatarverse to our heroes was Combustion Man. That guy pwned the Gaang hard.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh how they cleaned them up so good.


----------



## hehey (Mar 24, 2011)

Combustion Man was the bomb, too bad he didnt last long.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 25, 2011)

I have asked this question before, but if Bumi lived for one hundred years after Aang froze himself in ice, and Kyoshi lived for nearly two hundred years, how is it that all the main characters from the first series, who were all very young, are not alive seventy-five years later? Did they all die from disease or combat, or were Bumi and Kyoshi exceptional cases?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 25, 2011)

I wonder if they had a death similar to the people the people in Flame of Recca where they participate in a war without using their abilities. 

If they are all dead I will find it surprising.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 25, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Zhao lost all respect when he got punked by Zuko in an Agni Kai.



Well, they did explain pretty well why Zhao lost, but the guy did get punked a lot though. In particular I always liked when Aang outsmarted him and made him burn down his own ships. And Azula actually killed Aang. 


DemonDragonJ said:


> I have asked this question before, but if Bumi lived for one hundred years after Aang froze himself in ice, and Kyoshi lived for nearly two hundred years, how is it that all the main characters from the first series, who were all very young, are not alive seventy-five years later? Did they all die from disease or combat, or were Bumi and Kyoshi exceptional cases?



Uh, no one could possibly know the answer to how they died except for the creators. The only one I've heard anything about was Aang burning off a lot of his lifespan by being in the Avatar State while trapped in that ice burg for 100 years.


----------



## hehey (Mar 25, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have asked this question before, but if Bumi lived for one hundred years after Aang froze himself in ice, and Kyoshi lived for nearly two hundred years, how is it that all the main characters from the first series, who were all very young, are not alive seventy-five years later? Did they all die from disease or combat, or were Bumi and Kyoshi exceptional cases?


Bumi was an exceptional case.

Kyoshi lived so long cause shes an Avatar. The reason Aang isnt alive 70 years later is because he used up alot of his life force surviving being frozen for 100 years.


----------



## Akimichi Juro (Mar 25, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> I hope there is a hierachy of capable Villains this time.
> 
> Zhao, Azula and Ozai were worthy threats along with TyLee and Mai, but with Zhaos death and Tylee/Mai imprisonment it was like only a crazy Azula and Ozai against everyone else.
> 
> They need more named villainy generals/captains that can take on the members of the gaaang/ (main cast) in 1vs1.  Doesnt matter if you have an army of fodder...just like in Ba Sing Se against the White Lotus they were cleaned up like trash..


 I have to agree with you.  There were a lot of things I disliked about Avatar, but the villains and action scenes would definitely be near the top of the list.  We never really got any good, true 1v1 fights.  It seemed they were always small skirmishes where they launch a few attacks then one side runs away or it's some random grunt soldiers being knocked aside with one or two attacks.  Granted, you don't really see that kind of 1v1 brutal kick ass action outside of anime, but still.  Just about any other action show of the time had much better fights (like Justice League Unlimited)

The villains themselves had two problems: one is that there were so few.  Really, all you had was Zhao for the first season.  Zuko wasn't really a villain so much as the guy everyone knew would turn good, so maybe kind of like a rival or something, but even if we include him that's two.  Then Azula in the second season, but Zhao was written out so again, we just had two (not counting Villain of the Day episodes) It becomes even more problematic when all of them use fire so it gets kind of boring because 1. you know they can't actually hurt anyone due to censorship, and 2 it robs them alll of their own unique fighting style.  I guess you had Mai and Ty Lee, but really they didn't do anything and get written off the show before the end as well.  I found the finale seriously disappointing when it boiled down to Aang VS Ozai  and Zuko VS Azula while... everyone else just goes fight nameless grunt soldiers.  They should have had a lot more named villains; someone for Sokka, Toph, Iroh, and various other characters to fight while the final battle took place.  As it stood, they used those characters to go burn some tapestries in a city in a pointless battle.  In your typical shounen anime, the big bad tends to have an army of named villains for the side characters to fight, like Arlong's pirate crew in One Piece or the Sound Four in Naruto, for example.  I think they dropped the ball dropping Combustion Man, since they could have used him in the finale as someone to fight.

Two is they were just boring in general.  Ozai sat on his throne for the whole show and did nothing and had no personality; so I honestly couldn't care if he was defeated or not since I wasn't emotionally invested in him as a villain.  Azula was kind fo annoying with her spoiled and entitled attitude despite always getting her ass kicked when she showed up aside from the one time she won out of plot convienence (and her sudden breakdown was really forced) and Zhao was, I dunno, kind of generic I guess.  At least he got some results and did stuff unlike Ozai.

Even though I didn't care for the original much, I'll definitely check out the new show to see if it's good/better.  I hope Korra learns from the mistakes of the first show and introduces a lot more villains and a more interesting story.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 25, 2011)

You certainly cared enough to watch three seasons.
You're not going to catch me analyzing and writing about...Martin Mystery.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 25, 2011)

> Two is they were just boring in general. Ozai sat on his throne for the whole show and did nothing and had no personality; so I honestly couldn't care if he was defeated or not since I wasn't emotionally invested in him as a villain. Azula was kind fo annoying with her spoiled and entitled attitude despite always getting her ass kicked when she showed up aside from the one time she won out of plot convienence (and her sudden breakdown was really forced) and Zhao was, I dunno, kind of generic I guess. At least he got some results and did stuff unlike Ozai.



Yes Ozai sat on his throne for most of the series but that does not mean he had no personality. Through melting a third of Zuko's face we knew that he was sadistic and had ridiculous expectations for his children, banishing his child and brandishing him as a failure. 

You can argue that he has a problem with the concept of inheritance as his jealousy for Iroh seemed to transfer to Zuko in the form of hatred. We know that he is power hungry as he wasted no time in trying to steal his brother's birth right after his son died in war, it also showed that he is an opportunist. We know that he has a coward as he was prepared to murder his own son rather than stand up to his father, though with this you can argue that it another sign of him not caring as he wasn't Zuko's life didn't convince him to allow his father's assination, it was the promise of being Fire Lord that tipped things in his favour. 

Then you have his plans for burning the entire earth Kingdom to the ground, smiling whilst he was trying to burn Aang to death and telling him that his people were weak and didn't deserve to exist in his world. Showcasing his callous nature and view that power rules all. 

Azula being spoilt with a sense of entitlement is due to her upbringing, she only started to taste defeat when she left the palace. Even then it is incorrect to say that she got her ass kicked on every turn, she injured Iroh, conquered Ba Sing Se, infiltrated and took control of the Dai Li, defeated and captured the Kyoshi warriors. 

Her mental break down didn't come out of no where, to her power and control were the foundation of her life so when Mai and Tai betrayed her and Zuko became a rival her world began to crumble.

Your problem is you want the series to be like a generic anime, a lot of flash fights and going with quantity over quality with regards to the villains.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 25, 2011)

Being in Shonen Jump isn't exactly a good thing; making Avatar a prime example of Shonen Jump series would take away what made it a good show, not make it better.


----------



## Wan (Mar 25, 2011)

Akimichi Juro said:


> I have to agree with you.  There were a lot of things I disliked about Avatar, but the villains and action scenes would definitely be near the top of the list.  We never really got any good, true 1v1 fights.  It seemed they were always small skirmishes where they launch a few attacks then one side runs away or it's some random grunt soldiers being knocked aside with one or two attacks.  Granted, you don't really see that kind of 1v1 brutal kick ass action outside of anime, but still.  Just about any other action show of the time had much better fights (like Justice League Unlimited)



More 1v1 fights would have been great, true.  I especially dislike the fact that Toph never got a 1v1 fight of her own after her introduction.



> The villains themselves had two problems: one is that there were so few.  Really, all you had was Zhao for the first season.  Zuko wasn't really a villain so much as the guy everyone knew would turn good, so maybe kind of like a rival or something, but even if we include him that's two.  Then Azula in the second season, but Zhao was written out so again, we just had two (not counting Villain of the Day episodes) It becomes even more problematic when all of them use fire so it gets kind of boring because 1. you know they can't actually hurt anyone due to censorship, and 2 it robs them alll of their own unique fighting style.  I guess you had Mai and Ty Lee, but really they didn't do anything and get written off the show before the end as well.  I found the finale seriously disappointing when it boiled down to Aang VS Ozai  and Zuko VS Azula while... everyone else just goes fight nameless grunt soldiers.  They should have had a lot more named villains; someone for Sokka, Toph, Iroh, and various other characters to fight while the final battle took place.  As it stood, they used those characters to go burn some tapestries in a city in a pointless battle.  In your typical shounen anime, the big bad tends to have an army of named villains for the side characters to fight, like Arlong's pirate crew in One Piece or the Sound Four in Naruto, for example.  I think they dropped the ball dropping Combustion Man, since they could have used him in the finale as someone to fight.



While some villains may have been mishandled (especially Combustion Man), I don't think a lack of villains was a problem.  Avatar was not a 200+ episode manga adaptation,  where the mangaka just kept going with new villains until the setting ran out of steam.  Nor was it a light on continuity, "villain of the week" show.  It was a tight, 61-episode show with a heavy reliance on continuity.  What you see as a scarcity of villains provided for greater development of those villains (except Combustion Man...).

But then there's a lot of things you mention that are just plain wrong.  Azula and Ozai were not the only antagonists, even not counting the "villain of the day" characters.  There were the multi-episode characters Xin Fu and Master Yu.  There was Long Feng.  I'm not necessarily saying they are quality villains, but they are there.  Zhao only being in season 1 does not exclude him from being counted as a villain- it's 1/3 of the whole show!  In the same vein, Zuko eventually becoming a protagonist does not make his character in the first season any less of a villain then.  Mai and Ty Lee were in the show as antagonists almost as long as Azula, so there's no reason to discount them.

Your implication that Avatar should have been more like a "typical shounen anime" is juvenile and short-sighted.  The typical shounen anime is a collection of cliched characters and meandering plots.  The difference between Avatar and the typical shounen anime can be summed up as this: in shounen, the characters and plot exist simply to give a reason for the fights to occur.  In Avatar -- and any story of worth, from The Lord of the Rings to Hamlet to Inception -- the fighting exists to add to the plot and help develop the characters.  In the former, each character needs a foil to fight, because that's all they really exist for.  In the latter, the characters do _not_ each need a foil, because they exist for more than fighting.


> Two is they were just boring in general.  Ozai sat on his throne for the whole show and did nothing and had no personality; so I honestly couldn't care if he was defeated or not since I wasn't emotionally invested in him as a villain.  Azula was kind fo annoying with her spoiled and entitled attitude despite always getting her ass kicked when she showed up aside from the one time she won out of plot convienence (and her sudden breakdown was really forced) and Zhao was, I dunno, kind of generic I guess.  At least he got some results and did stuff unlike Ozai.



Wow...when was the last time you actually watched the show?

Ozai burned his son's face and banished him for what he perceived as an act of disrespect.  He had his father assassinated, let his wife take the consequences of that, and cheated his brother (a very beloved character, who was at the moment grieving the loss of his son) out of the throne.   At the end he was going to burn an entire continent, killing millions of people. How is that devoid of personality? If his heinous actions and plans weren't enough for you to want him to be defeated, what would be?

As for Azula, her being annoying is a matter of opinion -- though I strongly disagree.  But I wonder where you get this notion that she always got "her ass kicked".  Let's look at her fights.

Zuko vs Azula in "The Avatar State" -- Azula won, essentially.  It was only Iroh's interference catching her off guard that allowed them to escape.
Aang vs Azula in "Return to Omashu" -- Azula fought Aang pretty evenly, until Bumi helped Aang escape. 
Aang vs Zuko vs Azula in "The Chase" -- Azula knocked out Zuko and had Aang on the ropes until Iroh and Aang's friends showed up.  Only then, cornered by all _six_ of them, did she withdraw, but not without severely wounding Iroh first.  Let's not forget that she and her friends had Aang & co. on the run for most of the episode.
Azula & co. vs Suki & the Kyoshi Warriors in "Appa's Lost Days":  Straight victory for Azula.
In "The Guru/Crossroads of Destiny", she quickly captured Zuko, Katara, and Sokka & Toph with help.  She also defeated Long Feng without she or her minions raising a finger.
Aang & Katara vs Zuko & Azula in "The Crossroads of Destiny" -- Zuko & Azula straight won, not to mention she _killed Aang in the Avatar State._
Azula & 2 Dai Li vs Aang, Sokka, & Toph in "The Day of Black Sun":  Azula manages to evade her enemies for a while even without her bending powers.
Azula & Ty Lee vs Zuko, Sokka, & Toph in "The Boiling Rock" -- fought evenly, with Azula taking on both Zuko and Sokka, until they had to withdraw for reasons outside the fight.
Azula vs Zuko in "The Southern Raiders" -- fought evenly.
Azula vs Zuko and later Katara in "Sozin's Comet" -- Azula lost, but this was due to her losing her sanity.  Also, it's the very ending of the show, she's supposed to lose.

A good amount of victories, and more draws than defeats.  Notice that many of her victories were won not by strength, but by manipulation and outmaneuvering her enemy.  Only the fool thinks brute force is the only way to win a conflict.  But on the subject of brute force, Azula consistently demonstrated abilities beyond what the protagonists were capable of, such as lightning and jet propulsion.


----------



## hehey (Mar 25, 2011)

What i hated most about the old show was the avatar state, that was the cheapest thing ive ever seen a good guy use in a cartoon like this, and it comepletly ruined the final battle for me. Like, the fire lord was suppose to be so uber cause of the meteor but no as soon as Aang went avatar state he EASILY defeated the big bad, taht wasnt much of a fight at all, it was a massacre. 

I hope we dont see alot of taht in this new series.


----------



## Wan (Mar 25, 2011)

To Ozai's credit, he lasted a LOT longer than anyone else ever had against the Avatar State.  I believe the previous record was five seconds?

Ultimately, though, it was NOT the Avatar State that resolved the conflict of the finale: whether or not Aang would kill Fire Lord Ozai.  That is a whole other ball of rubber bands, but at least it is not related to the Avatar State.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 25, 2011)

Akimichi Juro said:


> I have to agree with you.  There were a lot of things I disliked about Avatar, but the villains and action scenes would definitely be near the top of the list.  We never really got any good, true 1v1 fights.  It seemed they were always small skirmishes where they launch a few attacks then one side runs away or it's some random grunt soldiers being knocked aside with one or two attacks.



Oh please, the action in Avatar was excellent. The creators managed to take an overused power in fiction (the 4 elements) and use them in some interesting way.


> Granted, you don't really see that kind of 1v1 brutal kick ass action outside of anime,






> The villains themselves had two problems: one is that there were so few.



That isn't a problem. I would rather have a few well developed characters than a bunch of crappy ones. Avatar had good villains.


> Zuko wasn't really a villain so much as the guy everyone knew would turn good



Zuko started out as a villain, and even if everyone knew he would become good, he was still a threat. He was seriously trying to catch Aang and put the Gaang through a lot, like helping Azula (which allowed he to kill Aang). Then he sent Combustion Man to kill them...


> It becomes even more problematic when all of them use fire so it gets kind of boring because 1. you know they can't actually hurt anyone due to censorship, and 2 it robs them alll of their own unique fighting style.



Which was why they had "villains of the week" and came up with unique styles of firebending to keep it interesting.


> I found the finale seriously disappointing when it boiled down to Aang VS Ozai  and Zuko VS Azula while... everyone else just goes fight nameless grunt soldiers.  They should have had a lot more named villains; someone for Sokka, Toph, Iroh, and various other characters to fight while the final battle took place.



And who would've stopped the army from burning everything down? Or freed Ba Sing Se? The way the did things made sense.


> In your typical shounen anime, the big bad tends to have an army of named villains for the side characters to fight, like Arlong's pirate crew in One Piece or the Sound Four in Naruto, for example.  I think they dropped the ball dropping Combustion Man, since they could have used him in the finale as someone to fight.



lol Naruto. A lot of Naruto, which follows the formula you describe, is rubbish. Avatar is much better than your generic anime. Everyone else already dealt with your nonsense about Azula and Ozai as villains, so I won't bother with that.


> Even though I didn't care for the original much, I'll definitely check out the new show to see if it's good/better.  I hope Korra learns from the mistakes of the first show and introduces a lot more villains and a more interesting story.



Yeah, the show didn't have an interesting story when it was such a huge success and highly praised. 


hehey said:


> What i hated most about the old show was the avatar state, that was the cheapest thing ive ever seen a good guy use in a cartoon like this, and it comepletly ruined the final battle for me. Like, the fire lord was suppose to be so uber cause of the meteor but no as soon as Aang went avatar state he EASILY defeated the big bad, taht wasnt much of a fight at all, it was a massacre.
> 
> I hope we dont see alot of taht in this new series.



It makes sense that Ozai didn't stand a chance against the Avatar State because it give Aang access to all the knowledge and power of every past Avatar. My complaint was more towards the Energybending, which I found to be a bit of a copout.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 25, 2011)

Akimichi Juro said:


> I have to agree with you.  There were a lot of things I disliked about Avatar, but the villains and action scenes would definitely be near the top of the list.  *We never really got any good, true 1v1 fights.  It seemed they were always small skirmishes where they launch a few attacks then one side runs away or it's some random grunt soldiers being knocked aside with one or two attacks. * Granted, you don't really see that kind of 1v1 brutal kick ass action outside of anime, but still.  Just about any other action show of the time had much better fights (like Justice League Unlimited)



I don't know what show you were watching, but it wasn't Avatar: The Last Airbender. 

I was watching Avatar: The Last Airbender where the action was great and the animation nearly perfect.



> Even though I didn't care for the original much, I'll definitely check out the new show to see if it's good/better. I hope Korra learns from the *mistakes of the first show* and introduces a lot more villains and a more *interesting story.*


What mistakes did AtlA make, exactly? And what?! The story was amazing! 

Honestly...have you ever even seen the show? Judging by your post, you saw an episode and labeled it as bad. :/


----------



## Glued (Mar 25, 2011)

> That isn't a problem. I would rather have a few well developed characters than a bunch of crappy ones. Avatar had good villains.



Jet, conveniently dies off screen. No sympathy.
Azula, conveniently goes insane. Can somehow convince a secret organization to betray their leader with sheer charisma. Umm...yeah right.
Ozai, underwhelming
Zhao, no respect
Combustion Man, very little info.

Now lets compare these villains to those of Gargoyles.

MacBeth, Shakespearean character turned into cartoon character. Well developed tragic story. Well developed revenge story. Is able to pity and understand.
Demona, explainable reason for wanting the whole of humanity dead. Blames her own faults on humanity because she was responsible for the Gargoyle extinction.
Thailog, a perfect anti Goliath in every way and form. Also had an Oedipus complex creating a mate using both Eliza Mazda and Demona's DNA. Was able to fool Demona, MacBeth, Xanatos and Sevarious.
Xanatos, a classic Machiavellan villain with a tendency to drop into the cliche simply for his own amusement. Considering an emotion such as love to be a weakness. Fooled Elisa's brother into becoming his own soldier and turning him against Goliath.
The Archmage - Saved his past self while at the same time manipulating both MacBeth and Demona's destinies.


----------



## hehey (Mar 25, 2011)

^^Come on man, not a lot of cartoons can match up to Gargoyles, thats right up there with Batman TAS.





Narcissus said:


> It makes sense that Ozai didn't stand a chance against the Avatar State because it give Aang access to all the knowledge and power of every past Avatar. My complaint was more towards the Energybending, which I found to be a bit of a copout.


The Avatar sate is broken plain and simple... its like summoning Exotia in yugioh, you automatically win as soon as you play the card (literally, even in the real trading card game irl it says on the card that if you summon it you automatically win the match).

Personally, abilities like that make for horrible one on one fights, unless a villain has it (then your like "holy shit, how are the good guys going to get passed that?).


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 25, 2011)

hehey said:


> The Avatar sate is broken plain and simple... its like summoning Exotia in yugioh, you automatically win as soon as you play the card.


Unless you get shot in the back with lightning.


----------



## Glued (Mar 25, 2011)

Can someone explain to me why the Dai Li betrayed their leader for Azula. Why would a fanatical organization based on protecting their own cultural heritage from all outside interlopers would suddenly start working for an 18-year-old girl from an enemy nation. Exactly what was Azula offering them that they didn't already have?


----------



## hehey (Mar 25, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> Unless you get shot in the back with lightning.


I wish the Fire Lord had done that, would've been much more interesting than watching Aang easily kick his ass like a chump... seriously that was the worst final battle.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 25, 2011)

hehey said:


> The Avatar sate is broken plain and simple... its like summoning Exotia in yugioh, you automatically win as soon as you play the card


I wouldn't say that...I'm sure the Avatar State can be beaten, just depends on who does it and what they do.

Azula seems pretty capable of it


----------



## Glued (Mar 25, 2011)

Well Aang is basically the Superman of the Series, I have no problem with him being real strong.

Ozai, for someone that Sokka called the baddest man on the planet, he really wasn't that bad.

Now if Sokka had called Combustion Man the baddest man on the planet, I would agree.


----------



## hehey (Mar 25, 2011)

Aang is not like Superman, even in the DC universe you have villains like Darkseid or Doomsday that can take him out in one on one combat (hell he and Doomsday killed each other).

Avatar State on the other hand? its like turning into god for a few minutes.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Can someone explain to me why the Dai Li betrayed their leader for Azula. Why would a fanatical organization based on protecting their own cultural heritage from all outside interlopers would suddenly start working for an *14*-year-old girl from an enemy nation. Exactly what was Azula offering them that they didn't already have?



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Wan (Mar 26, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Can someone explain to me why the Dai Li betrayed their leader for Azula. Why would a fanatical organization based on protecting their own cultural heritage from all outside interlopers would suddenly start working for an 18-year-old girl from an enemy nation. Exactly what was Azula offering them that they didn't already have?



"Protecting Ba Sing Se's cultural heritage" was what the Dai Li were founded upon, but at the point of the series it meant nothing to them was just their bullcrap excuse for what they did.  After hundreds of years in power, they were addicted to it and didn't want to fall from power.  With Aang and the now fully aware Earth King calling the shots, the role of the Dai Li would likely have been drastically reduced, if they weren't disbanded entirely.  Long Feng failed to stop the Avatar from causing this.  Azula succeeded.  The Dai Li saw the strongest leader, and went with her.



Ben Grimm said:


> Ozai, for someone that Sokka called the baddest man on the planet, he really wasn't that bad.



Burning down a forest, flying with foot rockets, and pwning Aang even though he had learned all four elements isn't that bad?


----------



## Jena (Mar 26, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Ozai, for someone that Sokka called the baddest man on the planet, he really wasn't that bad.



He was the head honcho. He kept all the nations oppressed and approved people being shipped off to prisons/killed, among other things (invading cities, etc.). I'd say that qualifies as "bad".


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 26, 2011)

I'll one up that and say he's downright Evil.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Covered for extreme length_ 



On the subject of villains, would anyone here like to have Tim Curry performing the voice of a villain? He has performed numerous other villainous voice roles (too many for me to list here), so I definitely believe that he would be perfectly suited for playing a character in this series.

Ben Grimm, first, Azula is actually only fourteen or fifteen years old during the course of the series, and while it may not seem realistic that a person so young may be so competent at manipulating people, that is a trait that the creators of the series gave her to show how skilled she is and how great a threat she represented to the heroes of the series. In other words, she was ratehr similar to David Xanatos of _Gargoyles_ fame (although she certainly was not as skillful a manipulator as he was, in my mind).

Second, I agree with Mordin Solus that the reason that the _Dai Li_ sided with Azula was because they had become fond of their power, wished to retain it, and saw that Azula would help them in that goal.

Third, while I do prefer _Gargoyles_ and its characters (most notably its villains) over _Avatar: the Last Airbender_ and its characters, I believe that the character of _Avatar_ are very well-developed (with notable exceptions, such as Combustion Man) and interesting to observe.

Aang struggled with the death of his culture, the responsibility of being the avatar, and attempting to balance those with his desire to live a normal and fun life.

Sokka was the eldest male in his village after those who were older than him departed for the war. He had to deal with the responsibility of leading his people and later serving as a mediator between his traveling companions. He felt inferior because of his lack of bending ability but compensated for that with his great intellect and ability to form plans, although that itself put great pressure upon him to devise new plans whenever the situation became difficult.

Katara lost her mother at a young age, and then her father departed for the war several years later. Although she was younger than Sokka, she often assumed a maternal role for him, placing a greater burden upon herself. She was usually the most mature and responsible member of the main heroes, so she was often frustrated by her companions' carefree personalities. As the only bender in the Southern Water Tribe, she desired to improve her ability but had no proper instructor to teach her, and she needed to keep her existence and powers a secret from the Fire Nation.

Toph was the daughter of a wealthy noble family, so she was expected to adhere to strict rules of proper etiquette and decorum, and because of her blindness, she was kept in her house constantly a treated as being weak and vulnerable. Thus, she was hindered from properly expressing herself and sought to fight as a means for doing so. She had no true friends at the beginning of the series, so her gaining friends was a major aspect of her character development.

Zuko was shunned by his father, who considered him to be weak and unworthy, and thus he (Zuko) sought to impress his father in any way that he could. He felt inferior to his sister, who, despite being younger than him, was a more skilled firebender and thus favored by their father. His only solace was from his mother and uncle, but his uncle was away fighting in the war, and his mother mysteriously vanished one day. After pursuing the Avatar, a quest that he believed would help him to gain his father's approval, he eventually decided that he would befriend the Avatar and help him (the Avatar) defeat his father, who he finally disowned late in the series.

Azula was the favored child of the Fire Lord, but there did not appear to be any love between them. Azula's lack of parental love caused her to use psychological manipulation as a means of bonding with other people and feeling secure; she enjoyed having power over other people. When her two closest companions, and likely the only people for whom she actually cared, betrayed her, it was a great shock to her, for she had presumed that they always would be loyal to her. Then, when her father expressed displeasure at her performance and accomplishments, she began to believe that she could not trust any person who was supposedly loyal to her, which led to her ultimate loss of composure and sanity. The exact role of her relationship with her mother, or lack thereof, in her personality and breakdown is debatable, but it still reveals that she has depth and development as a character.

Ty Lee was the youngest of seven children who were all identical in appearance (septuplets, I shall presume), and thus she felt a lack of individual identity and ran away from her home to join the circus, where she would have her own distinct personality and identity.

Mai's life did not seem to be difficult, but her father was an important political official, so she needed to demonstrate proper behavior at all times and thus could not properly express herself. Being friends with Zuko, Azula, and Ty Lee helped her to become better at expressing her feelings and not feeling restricted by rules and traditions.

That is nearly every major character in the series, so I shall stop now to prevent this post from becoming any greater in duration, and conclude by saying that I am hoping that the characters in _The Legend of Korra_ are just as well-developed as were the character in the first series.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 26, 2011)

Also, about _shonen_ manga series: they are not as bad as some of the users here say that they are. If anyone here has actually read any _shonen_ series, they would know that some of them are actually very well-written. Three particular examples are _Death Note, Rurouni Kenshin,_ and _One Piece._

_One Piece_ does contain many archetypal _shonen_ attributes, but the author writes his story and develops his characters so well (in my mind) that the story is still very exciting and emotionally-moving.

_Rurouni Kenshin_ is more realistic than most other _shonen_ series, with no supernatural elements, which helps to make the fights much more brutal and intense, plus it has many awesome characters (again, in my mind).

_Death Note_ abandons nearly every famous _shonen_ archetype and instead has a tone of ambiguous morality and advances its plot through character development and clever plans than through normal fighting.

Of course, I do agree that _Avatar: the Last Airbender_ is not the same as a _shonen_ manga or anime series, but it does have some similarities (again, in my mind), and being a _shonen_ manga or anime series does not mean that a series is poorly-written or not worth following.


----------



## Glued (Mar 26, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> *Spoiler*: _Covered for extreme length_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



David Xanatos told Elisa's brother the secret of the Gargoyles to gain his trust. He had said brother turned into a monster and then pretended that he was trying to turn him back into a human. He has Sevarious pretend that he was killed by Goliath, making Eliza's brother even more enraged at Goliath. He broke the Pack out of prison and left Fox to make to the judge believe she had reformed due to the fact she chose not escape, thus creating leniency for her. Xanatos wasn't even the best manipulator of the show, he was second next to Thailog.

[Youtube]wsWDNQRHoaY[/Youtube]

Avatar had well developed characters, not many of them were villains. Mai and Tai Lee we're one of the least deepest of them all due to how they had blurt out their life stories for the sake of forced sympathy.

You talk of depth, but you didn't speak of the deepest character of the series. Uncle Iroh.
[YOUTUBE]NFASos1G-5U[/YOUTUBE]





> Burning down a forest, flying with foot rockets, and pwning Aang even though he had learned all four elements isn't that bad?



Aang could have ended Ozai without Avatar state or energybending, had he simply pointed the lightning bolt back at Ozai. Aang wasn't even trying to kill Ozai.

Baddest Man on the Planet?

Zuko tried to fire punch Combustion Man and what did he do, he pushed him aside with his free hand. Zuko tries to kick him, he bounces off of Combustion Man's body. Katara tries to cut him to pieces, he blocks that shit with his metal arm and legs. That was the baddest man on the planet.


----------



## Ninamori Espeon (Mar 26, 2011)

Hopefully they tell us what happened to Zuko's Mom.


----------



## DracoStorm (Mar 26, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Even then it is incorrect to say that she got her ass kicked on every turn, she injured Iroh, conquered Ba Sing Se, infiltrated and took control of the Dai Li, defeated and captured the Kyoshi warriors.



To be fair, her conquering Ba Sing Sei was such a laughable contrived plot device.  She pretty much says "Hey, Dai Li, join me" and they say "Duh.... Okay!"  The whole finale was awful, from that to Toph suddenly making up Metalbending to escape the ONE TIME she actually is in danger of having some kind of weakness of being trapped in a metal box.  

Also the Kyoshi Warriors are horrible.  Zuko and his grunt soldiers were beating them back in season 1.  Defeating them is easy considering they're basically mooks.

I also agree her breakdown was so forced and contrived for plot reasons.  Maybe if they spread it out over the second and third seasons, but it pretty much happens right away in an episode.  I guess they needed a plot device to have everyone in the castle gone for when Zuko and Katara showed up.  She was such a poorly handled character.  The villains were probably the worst thing about the show with how generic/poorly handled they were.  Ozai was a MacGuffin, for all intents and purposes.



> Your problem is you want the series to be like a generic anime, a lot of flash fights and going with quantity over quality with regards to the villains.


 Avatar was extremely generic.  Anything you can name in it you can find better in 'generic shounen anime' people in this topic seem to love to bash (which is funny, since this is a Naruto board for one, and Avatar was more or less a poor man's shounen)  We must have been watching different shows because every-time something happened I tended to say "That's kinda like what happened in Fullmetal Alchemist/Naruto/Dragonball/Cowboy Bebop/etc... only nowhere near as good"

For example, people praise Zuko, but let's face it, he's Vegeta Jr.  Vegeta developed and changed far more than Zuko could ever hope to


----------



## Talon. (Mar 26, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Avatar had well developed characters, not many of them were villains. Mai and Tai Lee we're one of the least deepest of them all due to how they had blurt out their life stories for the sake of forced sympathy.
> 
> You talk of depth, but you didn't speak of the deepest character of the series. Uncle Iroh.
> [YOUTUBE]NFASos1G-5U[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Uncle Iroh was possibly the best developed character in the series (besides zuko)

Aang definitely couldve killed the shit outta Ozai with one goddamn hand. 

But Combustion Man? (i prefer the name sparky sparky boom man ) Id hardly call him the baddest friend in the show. Id say that goes to Sozin. have you seen what he did to Roku?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=or8KhPgWMQ4[/YOUTUBE]

yeah, its just a fan MV, but it shows how easily Sozin became the biggest asshole in the Fire Nation.


----------



## Glued (Mar 26, 2011)

Does Sozin have a metal arm and leg and did he pwn the shit out of the Avatar


----------



## Jena (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't think that the Firelord's formidability came from (or was intended to come from) his actual fighting ability (although he was skilled). His formidability came from the fact that he was the leader of essentially an evil dictatorship.

You could compare him to Big Brother in 1984. Big Brother never _actually_ does anything, he never confronts the main characters directly, and he never directly kills anyone (as far as we can see); he serves as the figurehead under which all the unethical operations exist.


----------



## Wan (Mar 26, 2011)

DracoStorm said:


> To be fair, her conquering Ba Sing Sei was such a laughable contrived plot device.  She pretty much says "Hey, Dai Li, join me" and they say "Duh.... Okay!"  The whole finale was awful, from that to Toph suddenly making up Metalbending to escape the ONE TIME she actually is in danger of having some kind of weakness of being trapped in a metal box.



Did you not read what I posted a few posts above?  Also, Toph's metalbending played directly into what Guru Pathik was teaching Aang.  It was a nifty way to show Pathik's philosophy in action, so I think it was a well-done scene.



> I also agree her breakdown was so forced and contrived for plot reasons.  Maybe if they spread it out over the second and third seasons, but it pretty much happens right away in an episode.  I guess they needed a plot device to have everyone in the castle gone for when Zuko and Katara showed up.  She was such a poorly handled character.  The villains were probably the worst thing about the show with how generic/poorly handled they were.  Ozai was a MacGuffin, for all intents and purposes.



If Azula's breakdown was spread out over the show, it would have lessened the impact of the actual breakdown.  During the whole show Azula's character was confident and manipulative.  To have that all suddenly taken away from her had more dramatic effect than it slowly being taken from her.  It was not _entirely_ confined to the finale, anyways.  She was given a reason for her breakdown in "The Boiling Rock" and had hints of changed behavior in "The Southern Raiders".  There was even a hint of her mommy issues way back in "The Beach".



> Avatar was extremely generic.  Anything you can name in it you can find better in 'generic shounen anime' people in this topic seem to love to bash (which is funny, since this is a Naruto board for one, and Avatar was more or less a poor man's shounen)  We must have been watching different shows because every-time something happened I tended to say "That's kinda like what happened in Fullmetal Alchemist/Naruto/Dragonball/Cowboy Bebop/etc... only nowhere near as good"



First of all, FMA and Cowboy Bebop are _not_ "generic shounen anime".  One thing I can point out Avatar having that most all shounen lack is the tightness of the story.  The co-creators went in to the show with the plan that it would only last 3 seasons, and had specific ideas for what would happen right from the start.  This resulted in the show ending just as strong as it began, without descending into mediocrity before the producers decided to pull the plug.  Shounen often fall victim to this, as the creators just want to keep milking it until fans lose interest.

If I asked you what the plot was of Naruto, or Bleach, or One Piece, what could you say?  They are a bunch of plots mixed together, some better than others, some horrible.  Avatar has a single defineable, overarching plot.  That's more than most shounen can say.



> For example, people praise Zuko, but let's face it, he's Vegeta Jr.  Vegeta developed and changed far more than Zuko could ever hope to



Are you...holding up Dragonball as an example of a good character development?  Does Vegeta have anywhere near the same amount of background as Zuko does?  Vegeta's turnaround only happens out of necessity, not out of changed character.  Zuko changes only when his beliefs on what is right have changed.



Ben Grimm said:


> Aang could have ended Ozai without Avatar state or energybending, had he simply pointed the lightning bolt back at Ozai. Aang wasn't even trying to kill Ozai.



Aang was still trying to defeat Ozai the same way he tried to defeat anyone else in the show. (including Combustion Man)  And he failed.  The very fact that Ozai could use lightning was impressive, not to mention the exent and speed to which he could spam it.  The only thing that saved Aang from that was a technique that he had only just learned.



> Baddest Man on the Planet?
> 
> Zuko tried to fire punch Combustion Man and what did he do, he pushed him aside with his free hand. Zuko tries to kick him, he bounces off of Combustion Man's body. Katara tries to cut him to pieces, he blocks that shit with his metal arm and legs. That was the baddest man on the planet.



And yet Combustion Man was defeated by a pebble hitting his eye and later by _Sokka's boomerang_ hitting his eye.


----------



## DracoStorm (Mar 26, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> Did you not read what I posted a few posts above?  Also, Toph's metalbending played directly into what Guru Pathik was teaching Aang.  It was a nifty way to show Pathik's philosophy in action, so I think it was a well-done scene.



Yet Pathik never once talked to Toph to tell her about it.  It's still a huge buttpull.  Now, if Toph actually learned about it from him, then went off to train and research it and perfected it during the fight, then sure.  They could have easily found some hint to it in the spirit library they visited and gave it to Toph.  It was pretty much like Spiritbending in the finale, plot convenience at it's finest.



> If Azula's breakdown was spread out over the show, it would have lessened the impact of the actual breakdown.



I'd take meaningful character development over shock surprises myself.  You cna have Aang turn evil in the finale and enslave the world after defeating Ozai and it'd have a huge impact, but it'd be totally out of nowhere.



> First of all, FMA and Cowboy Bebop are _not_ "generic shounen anime".  One thing I can point out Avatar having that most all shounen lack is the tightness of the story.  The co-creators went in to the show with the plan that it would only last 3 seasons, and had specific ideas for what would happen right from the start.  This resulted in the show ending just as strong as it began, without descending into mediocrity before the producers decided to pull the plug.  Shounen often fall victim to this, as the creators just want to keep milking it until fans lose interest.



I suppose we're ignoring all the Avatar milking like, well, this sequel show and the comic books coming out.  Apparently the story isn't as 'over' as people like to think.  The fact they had 3 seasons planned out and still dropped the ball and left a lot of stuff unresolved is even worse in my eyes.  The third season had way too much filler and low quality episodes I'd say it easily started to 'descend into mediocrity' before the end.

And length has no baring on whether something is good or not.  A lot of American show plots just span one episode, but I wouldn't say those are better than anime plots that span a whole arc/series just because they're shorter.  Is Da Boom Crew better than Avatar because it only needed 13 episodes to tell it's story?

And FMA is shounen, by the way.  



> If I asked you what the plot was of Naruto, or Bleach, or One Piece, what could you say?  They are a bunch of plots mixed together, some better than others, some horrible.  Avatar has a single defineable, overarching plot.  That's more than most shounen can say.



I don't watch Bleach, so who knows.  One Piece's is finding One Piece (and some stuff about the World Government later, but it's always about One Piece), Naruto's is also stopping the Akatsuki members (Oro, then Pain, now Madara).  Avatar's would be stopping the Fire Lord.  No real difference 



> Are you...holding up Dragonball as an example of a good character development?  Does Vegeta have anywhere near the same amount of background as Zuko does?  Vegeta's turnaround only happens out of necessity, not out of changed character.  Zuko changes only when his beliefs on what is right have changed.


  Zuko basically got banished from his home by his dad and wants Aang to restore his honor, Vegeta got his home blew up by Freiza and forced to work for him and is waiting for his chance to reclaim the honor of his people and finds it when he hears of the Dragonballs.  I was getting at how Vegeta actually did start off as a ruthless murderer, who if you told me he'd turn good and actually sacrifice himself for people he loved, I'd say you're full of crap.  He slowly changes over the series (like on Namek, then the Androids, then finally in Buu saga when he selflessly sacrifices himself )  With Zuko, he was always good and always gave off that 'good guy working for the bad guy' aura, same with Iroh.  Him joining wasn't really a surprise development, it was predictable, like he was wearing a 'I will turn good' sign.

Maybe I'm taking the show too seriously, though, especially if 'he has a metal arm he's the best villain ever' is what people are actually using as a basis


----------



## Glued (Mar 26, 2011)

DracoStorm said:


> Maybe I'm taking the show too seriously, though, especially if 'he has a metal arm he's the best villain ever' is what people are actually using as a basis



Ooh cheap shot? I just like him for what he is and appreciate the design, no different from the Kraken in Pirates of the Caribbean.  A nice little monster that causes destruction and appreciate it for what it is.

Being Badass =/= Having depth. But you can still appreciate things such as giant monsters, and cool looking storm troopers.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 26, 2011)

I think you just may be whining too much.
Then again the best shows do stir debate.


----------



## Wan (Mar 26, 2011)

DracoStorm said:


> Yet Pathik never once talked to Toph to tell her about it.  It's still a huge buttpull.  Now, if Toph actually learned about it from him, then went off to train and research it and perfected it during the fight, then sure.  They could have easily found some hint to it in the spirit library they visited and gave it to Toph.  It was pretty much like Spiritbending in the finale, plot convenience at it's finest.



The shounen cliche "Go train, get better, beat enemy" is not the way every ability has to appear.  Part of the point of the scene was that it was entirely Toph's invention.  Having derived it from some other source would have lessened that aspect of her character development.  And metalbending was not used to resolved the conflict in the finale at the end -- which in itself would have been a cliche, training or no -- so it's not all that big a deal.



> I'd take meaningful character development over shock surprises myself.  You cna have Aang turn evil in the finale and enslave the world after defeating Ozai and it'd have a huge impact, but it'd be totally out of nowhere.



I like it when both are rolled together, as in Azula's case.



> I suppose we're ignoring all the Avatar milking like, well, this sequel show and the comic books coming out.  Apparently the story isn't as 'over' as people like to think.  The fact they had 3 seasons planned out and still dropped the ball and left a lot of stuff unresolved is even worse in my eyes.



The story is over.  Korra is a whole other story, with all new characters and an all new plot.  Not at all comparable to a mangaka wrapping up one story arc and having to make up a new one.  Ultimately Aang's story and Korra's story will be evaluated separately, and the quality of one will have nothing to do with the other.  A shounen anime is evaluated based on all its arcs.



> And length has no baring on whether something is good or not.  A lot of American show plots just span one episode, but I wouldn't say those are better than anime plots that span a whole arc/series just because they're shorter.  Is Da Boom Crew better than Avatar because it only needed 13 episodes to tell it's story?



Length was not my point, the planned story was.



> And FMA is shounen, by the way.



Nowhere near generic, though.



> I don't watch Bleach, so who knows.  One Piece's is finding One Piece (and some stuff about the World Government later, but it's always about One Piece), Naruto's is also stopping the Akatsuki members (Oro, then Pain, now Madara).  Avatar's would be stopping the Fire Lord.  No real difference.



Really?  So what did dealing with Axe Hand Morgan have to do with the One Piece?  Captain Kuro?  How was the Zabuza arc related to Akatsuki?  The Chunin Exams?



> Zuko basically got banished from his home by his dad and wants Aang to restore his honor, Vegeta got his home blew up by Freiza and forced to work for him and is waiting for his chance to reclaim the honor of his people and finds it when he hears of the Dragonballs.  I was getting at how Vegeta actually did start off as a ruthless murderer, who if you told me he'd turn good and actually sacrifice himself for people he loved, I'd say you're full of crap.  He slowly changes over the series (like on Namek, then the Androids, then finally in Buu saga when he selflessly sacrifices himself )  With Zuko, he was always good and always gave off that 'good guy working for the bad guy' aura, same with Iroh.  Him joining wasn't really a surprise development, it was predictable, like he was wearing a 'I will turn good' sign.



So...Zuko's turnaround was hinted at throughout the show, while Vegeta's wasn't?  Isn't that the reason you were criticizing Azula?

Zuko had clear reasons for his villainy at the start.  He also had clear reasons to turn around.  Can the same be said for Vegeta?  Once Frieza was dead, why didn't he just fly off and seek his fortunes elsewhere than Earth?


----------



## DracoStorm (Mar 26, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> The shounen cliche "Go train, get better, beat enemy" is not the way every ability has to appear.  Part of the point of the scene was that it was entirely Toph's invention.  Having derived it from some other source would have lessened that aspect of her character development.  And metalbending was not used to resolved the conflict in the finale at the end -- which in itself would have been a cliche, training or no -- so it's not all that big a deal.


 What do you mean it didn't resolve the conflict? She was trapped in a metal box and had no way out and was being moved back home.  If she didn't invent it, she'd be back at home.



> The story is over.  Korra is a whole other story, with all new characters and an all new plot.  Not at all comparable to a mangaka wrapping up one story arc and having to make up a new one.  Ultimately Aang's story and Korra's story will be evaluated separately, and the quality of one will have nothing to do with the other.  A shounen anime is evaluated based on all its arcs



Korra takes place in the same continuity, years later, and they already confirm old characters will be returning.  The whole premise of the anti-bender stuff stems from Aang's journey and the Fire Nation almost taking control of the world through Firebending.   It's the same world and continuity.  If you want to get technical, the main character is the Avatar, whether it's Aang or Korra.  It's not like Death Note and Bakuman where it's two separate series (though those being in the same world would be pretty funny ).  They could have made an entirely new show unrelated to Avatar, but they didn't, for obvious reasons.  

Also, they announced they're going to do a comic series of "Book 4" that has Aang going on more adventures after the final episode aired.  So there's a direct continuation even if you don't want to count Korra.  Book 4 is being made, so the story's still not done in their eyes... we'll have two series ongoing at once.



> Length was not my point, the planned story was.



While I don't doubt they had the idea of 'Aang defeats the Fire Lord' planned out, it's kind of impossible to plan everything from day one.  They did change a lot of things as the show went on (like Toph was originally a guy, but changed to a girl late in the show; you can see Toph's original design in the intro narration as the shadowed Earthbender).  They also had to cut a lot of stuff out of the finale as it like Zuko's mom.



> Really?  So what did dealing with Axe Hand Morgan have to do with the One Piece?  Captain Kuro?  How was the Zabuza arc related to Akatsuki?  The Chunin Exams?


 Well Morgan and Kuro were involved in getting Zoro and Usopp to join Luffy's crew, and the Chuunin Exams was all about Oro scouting for Sasuke and his invasion of the Leaf by allying with the Sand.  Zabuza was pretty much an introduction to the main characters also set some things up for the Seven Swordsmen later on. I see what you're getting at, but you could apply that about the filler in Avatar as well.  Heck, the creator even admit it in the filler episode before the finale where they poke fun at all the stuff they messed up in the show.



> So...Zuko's turnaround was hinted at throughout the show, while Vegeta's wasn't?  Isn't that the reason you were criticizing Azula?


 No, I mean Vegeta went through a bigger and meaningful change.  Vegeta's was hinted at plenty. 



> Can the same be said for Vegeta?  Once Frieza was dead, why didn't he just fly off and seek his fortunes elsewhere than Earth?


 Well, IIRC, he didn't stay on Earth long and went to find Goku since Goku didn't come back after Namek; and also trained to become a Super Saiyan.  This was also after he did break down and admit he became the ruthless fighter he was because Freiza forced him to and he never had the chance at being anything else.  Freiza's defeat was when he had the chance to start living the way he wanted; and he stayed around since he had no where else to go, and wanted a rivalry/rematch with Goku, and because he fell in love with Bulma and had a son.



			
				Ben Grimm said:
			
		

> Ooh cheap shot?


 Nah, just hard to tell who's being serious and who isn't sometimes.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 26, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Jet, conveniently dies off screen. No sympathy.



His off-screen death didn't really take away from his character. And he wasn't around that long to receive a great deal of depth, but it was good enough for his time on the show.


> Azula, conveniently goes insane.



It wasn't "convenient." She went insane because she lived in a fantasy world where she would get everything she ever wanted, and everything would always go her way. When she was betrayed, she became paranoid, and when she was defeated, her fantasy world completely collasped, completing her insanity.


> Can somehow convince a secret organization to betray their leader with sheer charisma. Umm...yeah right.



Others dealt with that well enough already.


> Ozai, underwhelming



He may not win any villain of the century award, be he wasn't underwhelming.


> Zhao, no respect



The reasons for which were explained in the show itself...


> Combustion Man, very little info.



Not meant to be developed, though I agree they could have used him better.

Avatar wasn't a perfect show by any means, but it did a great job with what it had despite the flaws.


hehey said:


> The Avatar sate is broken plain and simple... its like summoning Exotia in yugioh, you automatically win as soon as you play the card (literally, even in the real trading card game irl it says on the card that if you summon it you automatically win the match).
> 
> Personally, abilities like that make for horrible one on one fights, unless a villain has it (then your like "holy shit, how are the good guys going to get passed that?).



Yeah, I know what Exodia is. 

As for the Avatar State, it didn't ruin the last battle for me because there was already a good amount of tension from the fight before Aang became fully realized. I felt they could've used another method of having him reactivate the AS other than being poked in the back with a rock, but the AS itself I was alright with.


DemonDragonJ said:


> Also, about _shonen_ manga series: they are not as bad as some of the users here say that they are. If anyone here has actually read any _shonen_ series, they would know that some of them are actually very well-written. Three particular examples are _Death Note, Rurouni Kenshin,_ and _One Piece._



You have a really poor habit of stating the obvious. 

Obviously not every shonen is bad. You named titles that are considered  well above average though, while there a plethora of titles that are generic or just complete crap.

But to answer your other question, Tim Curry is always good.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 27, 2011)

oh no......I am prepared to watch it but I am also prepared to cover my eyes if it is terrible


----------



## Wan (Mar 27, 2011)

DracoStorm said:


> What do you mean it didn't resolve the conflict? She was trapped in a metal box and had no way out and was being moved back home.  If she didn't invent it, she'd be back at home.



I mean it did not resolve the conflict of the episode (Azula taking over Ba Sing Se).  It just resolved the plotline of her being kidnapped.



> Korra takes place in the same continuity, years later, and they already confirm old characters will be returning.  The whole premise of the anti-bender stuff stems from Aang's journey and the Fire Nation almost taking control of the world through Firebending.   It's the same world and continuity.  If you want to get technical, the main character is the Avatar, whether it's Aang or Korra.  It's not like Death Note and Bakuman where it's two separate series (though those being in the same world would be pretty funny ).  They could have made an entirely new show unrelated to Avatar, but they didn't, for obvious reasons.



Old characters?  Word from those involved in the show is that most are dead by the time of Korra.  We really don't know the source of the anti-bender revolt, so you can't make any claims regarding that.  Aang and Korra are of the same "spirit", but that does not make them the same character as pertains to a work of fiction any more than Aang is the same character as Kyoshi.  They are in the same world and continuity, but that does not connect them any more than, say, Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic is connected to the original trilogy. 



> Also, they announced they're going to do a comic series of "Book 4" that has Aang going on more adventures after the final episode aired.  So there's a direct continuation even if you don't want to count Korra.  Book 4 is being made, so the story's still not done in their eyes... we'll have two series ongoing at once.



I know of these comics (it's being released as a single volume, not several issues, IIRC).  But I don't recall it being called "Book 4".  Source?



> While I don't doubt they had the idea of 'Aang defeats the Fire Lord' planned out, it's kind of impossible to plan everything from day one.  They did change a lot of things as the show went on (like Toph was originally a guy, but changed to a girl late in the show; you can see Toph's original design in the intro narration as the shadowed Earthbender).  They also had to cut a lot of stuff out of the finale as it like Zuko's mom.



While some things were changed, the point is they were still planned to exist from the start.  Azula was planned.  Toph was planned (though her gender changed).  Zuko's turnaround was planned.  The final confrontation with Ozai was planned.  All these things appear either in the middle of the show or the even at the end.  Most shounen don't have any planning past the first arc or two.

Also, didn't we already have this discussion?  Zuko's mother is the _only_ thing known to have been cut from the finale.  In fact, they added a whole other episode to the finale so they could fit everything they wanted into it.



> Well Morgan and Kuro were involved in getting Zoro and Usopp to join Luffy's crew, and the Chuunin Exams was all about Oro scouting for Sasuke and his invasion of the Leaf by allying with the Sand.  Zabuza was pretty much an introduction to the main characters also set some things up for the Seven Swordsmen later on. I see what you're getting at, but you could apply that about the filler in Avatar as well.  Heck, the creator even admit it in the filler episode before the finale where they poke fun at all the stuff they messed up in the show.



Character introductions do not push the plot forward, unless the plot is specifically about gathering allies for a final task, like in Mass Effect 2.  I will admit that after the first couple arcs we know that Luffy and co. must sail the Grand Line to find the One Piece.  However, just what this entails is entirely unknown, other than it will be really hard.  This is conveniently nebulous enough to allow the writer to make up opponents, locations, and other things arc after arc.

The whole deal with Orochimaru and Sasuke had literally nothing to do with defeating Akatsuki.  We don't even know they exist until after the Chunin Exams.  At the end of Part 1 the main characters aren't even resolved to take down Akatsuki directly.

The very premiere in Avatar established the main plot.  The world had fallen to pieces, and it was Aang's duty to save it from the Fire Nation.  In order to do this, he needed to learn all four elements.  The first villain Aang faced, Zuko, had a direct relation (literally) to Aang's opposition in this quest.  Most episodes contained elements that either pushed the main plot forward or were related to the main plot, if ever so slightly.



> No, I mean Vegeta went through a bigger and meaningful change.  Vegeta's was hinted at plenty.
> 
> Well, IIRC, he didn't stay on Earth long and went to find Goku since Goku didn't come back after Namek; and also trained to become a Super Saiyan.  This was also after he did break down and admit he became the ruthless fighter he was because Freiza forced him to and he never had the chance at being anything else.  Freiza's defeat was when he had the chance to start living the way he wanted; and he stayed around since he had no where else to go, and wanted a rivalry/rematch with Goku, and because he fell in love with Bulma and had a son.



Ok, I'll stop trying to attack Vegeta's character, since I have not seen all of DBZ and thus cannot account for every event.  Instead, I will just defend Zuko's character.

At the start of the series, Zuko wanted was his father's love and respect, and also thought his people were the good guys in the fight.  Season 1 served to establish Zuko's character, not to change it.  Zuko was aggressive and impetuous, but he was also very honorable and cared for his allies(sparing Zhao in "The Southern Air Temple", rescuing his uncle instead of pursuing the Avatar in "The Spirit World", risking his life to save a crewman in "The Storm", and the very reason he was exiled -- speaking in defense of a whole division of recruits who were going to be sacrificed as a distraction).  His colossal determination is also established, most notably when he inflitrates the Northern Water Tribe by swimming through ice cold water.

Season 2 reinforced all these character traits, but also chipped away at his black and white perception of his nation versus the rest of the world.  He saw the tragic effects the war was having on the Earth Kingdom.  He seemed to realize that what the Avatar was doing could be the right thing.  But through this all, he never forgot who he was, just as his mother told him before she left.  As the prince of the Fire Nation, still wanted his honor and his father's respect back, not yet realizing that his own father was evil.  Thus, he continued to fight Aang even at the finale -- which was _not_ predictable, as any fan at the time could have told you.

The events of season 3 showed that internally, Zuko knew what he did was wrong.  But the nail in the coffin came with the war meeting where his father decided to burn down the Earth Kingdom.  It all clicked into place then.  He finally realized his father was evil, and that he was forgetting his true honorable self by trying to please him.  However, in finding peace with this, he loses the rage that powered his bending.  He then learned from the Sun Warriors that fire is a source of beauty and life, not just destruction.  When he faces Azula in the finale, he oddly has intentions that are both opposite of and identical to his original intentions.  He wants his throne, but he wants it so that he can end the war and bring peace, rather than continue the war until the Earth Kingdom is defeated.

So there.  Very different reasons to be evil and then turn good than Vegeta.  No rivalry with Aang, no love for one of the protagonists (thankfully).


----------



## JellyButter (Mar 27, 2011)

Im ready to watch this. But i have a big feeling that its not going to be as good. If it is...well.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 27, 2011)

so whatever happened to the previous thread?


----------



## DracoStorm (Mar 28, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> Old characters?  Word from those involved in the show is that most are dead by the time of Korra.  We really don't know the source of the anti-bender revolt, so you can't make any claims regarding that.  Aang and Korra are of the same "spirit", but that does not make them the same character as pertains to a work of fiction any more than Aang is the same character as Kyoshi.  They are in the same world and continuity, but that does not connect them any more than, say, Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic is connected to the original trilogy.


 I guess we'll wait to see just how connected they are.  I only recall them saying Aang is dead (since they need a new Avatar to focus on) and some previous VAs did sign on and said we'll get cameos (Zuko's VA at the very least, I remember) I'd still like to think the point still stands; same world, same continuity, same follow up to the story we just saw.  If they made an entirely new franchise, then it'd be a more valid claim that they weren't milking it out, but I guess we can pick this debate up in a year. 



> I know of these comics (it's being released as a single volume, not several issues, IIRC).  But I don't recall it being called "Book 4".  Source?



It's not called 'Book 4' by name, but it's what Book 4 would have been; the next season.



_"They will also release NEW original "Avatar: The Last Airbender" stories as digest-style graphic novels. In these books, the story will continue where it left off at the series finale. We will get a chance to explore the Avatar universe and its many characters, as well as discover how a world so devastated by 100 years of tyranny and oppression begins to heal itself. 

"We are excited to work closely with them once again to bring the further adventures of Avatar Aang and his friends to the comic world." -- Michael Dante DiMartino"_

I actually felt they should have covered the post-Ozai rebuilding in the show and showcase it, and the way the show ended so suddenly felt kinda lame.  Still, I guess the creators feel the story's not done yet either and are going back to it.  Seems they have no problem breaking their 'planned conclusion' people like to say the show had.  Or maybe people will say they had this planned all along. 



> Also, didn't we already have this discussion?  Zuko's mother is the _only_ thing known to have been cut from the finale.  In fact, they added a whole other episode to the finale so they could fit everything they wanted into it.



 If they were honestly happy with how it ended then I have to say it's kinda lame.  If everything was 'planned out' as they say they still left a lot stuff unresolved.  Like Toph, who got no real focus in the third season outside her own filler episode.  The thing with her parents and home is still unresolved (and was never even touched upon or developed after he debut episode, to be technical) Along with plenty of other stuff.  Maybe they'll touch on that in the comic or something, but relying on that feels cheap.  Anyway, my point was just because the show was 'planned out' doesn't make the execution good, or automatically better than a show that's still going on (if you ignore Korra and the comics, I mean)



> So there.  Very different reasons to be evil and then turn good than Vegeta.  No rivalry with Aang, no love for one of the protagonists (thankfully).


 This all operates on the fact Zuko wasn't really evil to begin with though.  Like you said, he was always the good guy with honor on the wrong team.  The way you wrote it makes it sound like the bulk of the development stems from him realizing how other people around him are wrong, rather than he himself changing as a person.  He was confused, to be sure, but his general personality never really changed, just his priorities, I suppose.

I only used Vegeta as an obvious parallel to Dragonball, since there's a scene in Avatar where Zuko is yelling up at a lightning storm in confusion and anger that's very similar to a scene in Dragonball Z with Vegeta doing the same thing.  Probably a homage or something, since the show is full of those towards anime.


----------



## Wan (Mar 28, 2011)

DracoStorm said:


> It's not called 'Book 4' by name, but it's what Book 4 would have been; the next season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...it's not the next season.  It's a graphic novel series.  Different things.  Just because plenty of video games have side story comic books does not mean each comic book series would have been a whole game itself.



> I actually felt they should have covered the post-Ozai rebuilding in the show and showcase it, and the way the show ended so suddenly felt kinda lame.  Still, I guess the creators feel the story's not done yet either and are going back to it.  Seems they have no problem breaking their 'planned conclusion' people like to say the show had.  Or maybe people will say they had this planned all along.



This is what's called an "expanded universe".  Star Wars does it, and many video games do it.  It's different than a manga, where each arc is just a straight continuation of what little semblance there is of an overall plot.



> If they were honestly happy with how it ended then I have to say it's kinda lame.  If everything was 'planned out' as they say they still left a lot stuff unresolved.  Like Toph, who got no real focus in the third season outside her own filler episode.  The thing with her parents and home is still unresolved (and was never even touched upon or developed after he debut episode, to be technical) Along with plenty of other stuff.  Maybe they'll touch on that in the comic or something, but relying on that feels cheap.  Anyway, my point was just because the show was 'planned out' doesn't make the execution good, or automatically better than a show that's still going on (if you ignore Korra and the comics, I mean)



Well we'll just have to agree to disagree on the what the planning out did to the quality.  But my original point with this is that the planning out makes it different than the vast majority of shounen.



> This all operates on the fact Zuko wasn't really evil to begin with though.  Like you said, he was always the good guy with honor on the wrong team.  The way you wrote it makes it sound like the bulk of the development stems from him realizing how other people around him are wrong, rather than he himself changing as a person.  He was confused, to be sure, but his general personality never really changed, just his priorities, I suppose.



Zuko was an antagonist to begin with, and had reasons to be an antagonist.  That is not the same thing as being evil.  His development did consist of realizing that his reasons are wrong, and then changing his behavior accordingly.  Personality is not the only aspect of character development.  Changes to a character's intentions, perceptions, and methods -- all of which happened to Zuko -- qualify as character development.  But his personality did change also.  He became less angry and more level-headed.



> I only used Vegeta as an obvious parallel to Dragonball, since there's a scene in Avatar where Zuko is yelling up at a lightning storm in confusion and anger that's very similar to a scene in Dragonball Z with Vegeta doing the same thing.  Probably a homage or something, since the show is full of those towards anime.



And were Vegeta's reasons for yelling the same as Zuko's?


----------



## Akimichi Juro (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow, lot's of posts coming back after the weekend. Um, I think most of the stuff's being debated already but some thing's I wanted to clarify.



Narcissus said:


> Oh please, the action in Avatar was excellent. The creators managed to take an overused power in fiction (the 4 elements) and use them in some interesting way.


 I didn't see anything previous shows like Xiaolin Showdown or W.I.T.C.H. already didn't do with the four elements.  I'd even argue some of the stuff they did was more creative.

 Nice counter point.   Point still stands. Looking at that Sozen/Roku fight, it was kinda funny. Roku's the most powerful being in the world, and he just pins Sozen's cloak to the wall and leaves him flailing and hanging. All of Avatar's fights were like that due to censorship and stuff. Mai pinning people's clothes to trees, Sokka getting a sword and never using it. Aang and Katara knocking people back with harmless air and water. So yeah, I stand by the statement. You'd never see something like Sasuke VS Raikage/Danzo, or Luffy VS Arlong in this show.



> Which was why they had "villains of the week" and came up with unique styles of firebending to keep it interesting.


 What unique styles? They had fire and more fire.  I guess Combustion Man made things explode, but they never explained his powers.  Zuko shot fire, Ozai shot fire, Azula shot fire (and some lightning), Iroh shot fire, the grunt soldiers shot fire, that's about it.



> And who would've stopped the army from burning everything down? Or freed Ba Sing Se? The way the did things made sense.


 Why would Ba Sing Sei need to be freed? If Aang failed against Ozai, it'd be retaken; better to send all those troops to fight Ozai.  Then the new Fire Lord can pull the troops from the city as a sign that the war's over; which is much more diplomatically advisable.  Ba Sing Sei was just a plot device to get all these supposed powerful benders out of the way.  Iroh's statement always makes me laugh though; how he wont fight Ozai because it will be seen as a brother stealing the throne.. then tells Zuko to go do the exact same thing to Azula.  For building up those White Lotus guys it was such a disappointment.

That's a big gripe I had with the show; it never felt like a war.  Ignoring the censorship of pretty much no one dying (on-screen), they gloss over the political and social aspects of it.  The closest we ever got was Ozai in a room planning to destroy the Earth Kingdom and some faceless guys agreeing.  One thing I like about Naruto is they do cover the political aspects of things.  Neji's father's death, relations with the Cloud, the other nations and the Kage Summit, Danzo and Root, the nations that some of the Akatsuki are from being held accountable for their actions, it felt the world was more fleshed out and alive because you can see how politics muck things up and affect things.  Would have loved to see at least some between Earth and Water countries arguing about uniting to stop the Fire Nation or something.



> Yeah, the show didn't have an interesting story when it was such a huge success and highly praised.


 Using the "popular = good" argument is a weak argument, especially when bashing shounen shows which are far more popular than Avatar, thus making them superior in your own words.  And you're overestimating how successful Avatar was.  It got decent ratings at best (an average episode of Penguins of Madagascar get double what Avatar got at it's peak) and the international appeal isn't that big (the show bombed in Japan and other Asian countries, for example).  I'd say the failed live-action movie is more known/popular than the show.  The fact they're calling this new one The Last Airbender: The Legend of Korra kind of shows this, as more people know it from the movie than the previous cartoon (especially overseas where Hollywood LA movies do better than our cartoons do)


----------



## Nayrael (Mar 28, 2011)

Akimichi Juro said:
			
		

> Using the "popular = good" argument is a weak argument, especially when bashing shounen shows which are far more popular than Avatar, thus making them superior in your own words.



The Anime is more popular then Cartoons so they can't be compared this way.


			
				Akimichi Juro said:
			
		

> (an average episode of Penguins of Madagascar get double what Avatar got at it's peak)



You see, the kids Anime also beat Naruto, Bleach and One Piece in TW ratings as well.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 28, 2011)

I believe that the best manner in which to resolve to this debate is to acknowledge that _Avatar: the Last Airbender_ and _shonen_ manga and anime series do indeed have some similarities to each but also have their differences, and that each of them has their own individual strengths and weaknesses. One similarity that exists is that _Avatar,_ like many _shonen_ series, has a young male protagonist who is extraordinarily powerful, is fond of having fun, must face seemingly impossible odds to accomplish some great goal, and travels the world, encountering many people and seeing many sights in his journey. It also has a similar target demographic (10 to 11 years of age, while _shonen_ series may be aimed at males from ages 10 to 18). One key difference is the duration of the series: _Avatar_ is far shorter than many _shonen_ series _(Dragon Ball, Naruto, Bleach,_ and _One Piece_ are prime examples), so therefore, it needed to introduce and resolve its plots in a much more consistent manner than do the _shonen_ series. There was less opportunity for side-plots and focus on characters other than the main characters, but that also ensured that the storyline of the series remained focused on the central plot and had fewer filler episodes, which often are unpopular with viewers.

However, I am not saying that the traits that distinguish _Avatar_ or _shonen_ series are either good or bad on their own, or that between _Avatar_ and _shonen_ series, one is superior to the other. Each has its own strengths and weaknesses and thus should be evaluated by its own merits and not in comparison to another series.

To change the subject, does anyone here imagine that Aang and Katara will have any children other than Tenzin, or will he be their only child?


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 28, 2011)

Akimichi Juro said:


> I didn't see anything previous shows like Xiaolin Showdown or W.I.T.C.H. already didn't do with the four elements.  I'd even argue some of the stuff they did was more creative.



Never got into W.I.T.C.H. but Avatar was a much better show than Xiaolin Showdown. And it was creative for it use of mixing it with martial are. And Combustion Man.


> Nice counter point.   Point still stands. Looking at that Sozen/Roku fight, it was kinda funny. Roku's the most powerful being in the world, and he just pins Sozen's cloak to the wall and leaves him flailing and hanging. All of Avatar's fights were like that due to censorship and stuff. Mai pinning people's clothes to trees, Sokka getting a sword and never using it. Aang and Katara knocking people back with harmless air and water. So yeah, I stand by the statement. You'd never see something like Sasuke VS Raikage/Danzo, or Luffy VS Arlong in this show.



I laughed at your comment because you were asserting that more on-screen violence = better. Which is rubbish reasoning. You example with Naruto is perfect. It has more violence, yet it ranges from mediocre to outright awful. The action in Avatar was more tha good enough, along with having other well done elements that made it a good show.


> What unique styles? They had fire and more fire.  I guess Combustion Man made things explode, but they never explained his powers.  Zuko shot fire, Ozai shot fire, Azula shot fire (and some lightning), Iroh shot fire, the grunt soldiers shot fire, that's about it.



Combustion Man mainly, along with Azula's use of fire jets. Along with other unique styles of bending like bloodbending.


> Why would Ba Sing Sei need to be freed? If Aang failed against Ozai, it'd be retaken; better to send all those troops to fight Ozai.  Then the new Fire Lord can pull the troops from the city as a sign that the war's over; which is much more diplomatically advisable.  Ba Sing Sei was just a plot device to get all these supposed powerful benders out of the way.  Iroh's statement always makes me laugh though; how he wont fight Ozai because it will be seen as a brother stealing the throne.. then tells Zuko to go do the exact same thing to Azula.  For building up those White Lotus guys it was such a disappointment.



If Aang failed, defeating the troops at Ba Sing Se would've weakend Ozai's army. Going by your logic, Bumi wasted his time liberating Omashu. And all of them going to fight Ozai ignored Aang's destiny. And Iroh felt he had a debt to repay to Ba Sing Se anyway. Not to mention that Azula needed to be defeated by someone. Your personal disappointment is irrelevant.


> That's a big gripe I had with the show; it never felt like a war.  Ignoring the censorship of pretty much no one dying (on-screen), they gloss over the political and social aspects of it.  The closest we ever got was Ozai in a room planning to destroy the Earth Kingdom and some faceless guys agreeing.  One thing I like about Naruto is they do cover the political aspects of things.  Neji's father's death, relations with the Cloud, the other nations and the Kage Summit, Danzo and Root, the nations that some of the Akatsuki are from being held accountable for their actions, it felt the world was more fleshed out and alive because you can see how politics muck things up and affect things.  Would have loved to see at least some between Earth and Water countries arguing about uniting to stop the Fire Nation or something.



Avatar is aimed at a younger audience, so it is understandable why they show only had three on-screen deaths and why the political aspects of the war were not show in depth. That still didn't take away from the show the way you are asserting. And as I've stated before, Naruto has so many weaknesses in it that the decency pf part 1 is pretty much destroyed.


> Using the "popular = good" argument is a weak argument, especially when bashing shounen shows which are far more popular than Avatar, thus making them superior in your own words.  And you're overestimating how successful Avatar was.  It got decent ratings at best (an average episode of Penguins of Madagascar get double what Avatar got at it's peak) and the international appeal isn't that big (the show bombed in Japan and other Asian countries, for example).  I'd say the failed live-action movie is more known/popular than the show.  The fact they're calling this new one The Last Airbender: The Legend of Korra kind of shows this, as more people know it from the movie than the previous cartoon (especially overseas where Hollywood LA movies do better than our cartoons do)



I didn't say "popular=good." I said it was popular because it was good, and it had the critical acclaim as well. Not bothering with the movie drivel.

Anyway, Korra does have some mistakes to learn from when it comes to its predecessor, but they certainly aren't the ones you're claiming.


----------



## Wan (Mar 28, 2011)

Narcissus already defended his points pretty well, but since you ignored my response to you Akimichi, I'll pitch in.



Akimichi Juro said:


> I didn't see anything previous shows like Xiaolin Showdown or W.I.T.C.H. already didn't do with the four elements.  I'd even argue some of the stuff they did was more creative.



Like what?  I haven't watched W.I.T.C.H, but I'm pretty sure they did not use martial arts for their elemental magic.  Xiaolin Showdown kind of did, but not nearly the way Avatar did.  In Xiaolin Showdown elemental magic usually boiled down to using some kind of magical artifact, or saying some magic words.  

Avatar's elemental magic was a direct extension of the martial art techniques.  Not only that, but each bending art was based on a real-world martial art as taught by the show's martial arts consultant Sifu Kisu.  They would hold sessions where Kisu and his student, the show's co-creator Bryan Konietzko, would enact the movements and record them.  The animators would then base their drawings on the movements in the videos.  On another level, the elements were used to address philosophical issues.  Most notably, this philosophical discussion focused on the nature of fire, but was still touched upon with the other elements.  That goes far deeper than anything in Xiaolin Showdown with regards to elements.



> What unique styles? They had fire and more fire.  I guess Combustion Man made things explode, but they never explained his powers.  Zuko shot fire, Ozai shot fire, Azula shot fire (and some lightning), Iroh shot fire, the grunt soldiers shot fire, that's about it.



Thanks for listing a few already.  But there was still variation in villains, and not just with the Fire Nation.  The Yuu Yan archers captured Aang just with their skill with bows.  Jet wielded dual swords.  Hu used waterbending to control vines and make a "monster" suit.  Hama used waterbending to control people like puppets.  Wan Shi Tong was a giant owl.  The Dai Li had their unique rock glove techniques. Need I go on?



> Why would Ba Sing Sei need to be freed? If Aang failed against Ozai, it'd be retaken; better to send all those troops to fight Ozai.  Then the new Fire Lord can pull the troops from the city as a sign that the war's over; which is much more diplomatically advisable.  Ba Sing Sei was just a plot device to get all these supposed powerful benders out of the way.  Iroh's statement always makes me laugh though; how he wont fight Ozai because it will be seen as a brother stealing the throne.. then tells Zuko to go do the exact same thing to Azula.  For building up those White Lotus guys it was such a disappointment.



Wow.  Ba Sing Se's use, even without Ozai defeated, should be glaringly clear.  This is a city that had never been taken.  It survived a hundred years of war.  It held off a siege for almost two years.  If Ozai was not defeated, but Ba Sing Se was recaptured, the Earth Kingdom has just regained a major stronghold.  Along with the now-free Omashu, the Earth Kingdom has a fighting chance again.  But if Ozai was not defeated and Ba Sing Se was not recaptured, then the Earth Kingdom would really be screwed.  It's not smart to put all eggs in one basket, _especially_ when Aang was nowhere to be found.

Speaking of which, there's Azula.  If Ozai was defeated, Azula would have just assumed the throne and continued the war.  But she was different than Ozai in that she did not yet have the throne.  Zuko had just as much claim to it as her.  There's also the fact, had Zuko not joined the Avatar, the throne would have been his eventually anyways.  This, plus the Avatar's backing, made Zuko's claim to the throne legitimate.



> That's a big gripe I had with the show; it never felt like a war.  Ignoring the censorship of pretty much no one dying (on-screen), they gloss over the political and social aspects of it.  The closest we ever got was Ozai in a room planning to destroy the Earth Kingdom and some faceless guys agreeing.  One thing I like about Naruto is they do cover the political aspects of things.  Neji's father's death, relations with the Cloud, the other nations and the Kage Summit, Danzo and Root, the nations that some of the Akatsuki are from being held accountable for their actions, it felt the world was more fleshed out and alive because you can see how politics muck things up and affect things.  Would have loved to see at least some between Earth and Water countries arguing about uniting to stop the Fire Nation or something.



So...the Dai Li weren't political?  Or the sexism of the Northern Water Tribe?  Or the intrigues of the Fire Nation royal family?  And sure, the social aspects of the war were never addressed...except in, well, just about every other episode.  The Winter Solstice, Northern Air Temple, The Avatar State, Cave of Two Lovers, Zuko Alone, City of Walls and Secrets, etc., etc...



DemonDragonJ said:


> I believe that the best manner in which to resolve to this debate is to acknowledge that _Avatar: the Last Airbender_ and _shonen_ manga and anime series do indeed have some similarities to each but also have their differences, and that each of them has their own individual strengths and weaknesses. One similarity that exists is that _Avatar,_ like many _shonen_ series, has a young male protagonist who is extraordinarily powerful, is fond of having fun, must face seemingly impossible odds to accomplish some great goal, and travels the world, encountering many people and seeing many sights in his journey. It also has a similar target demographic (10 to 11 years)



You just described Star Wars.


----------



## Glued (Mar 28, 2011)

I just found the perfect theme song for combustion man

[YOUTUBE]jhY90Qu9OiI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 28, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> You just described Star Wars.



Not only _Star Wars,_ but also _The Lord of the Rings, The Chronicles of Narnia,_ and many other stories far older than them. Many of the archetypes and motifs seen in modern stories (including _Avatar: the Last Airbender)_ are centuries old and an integral aspect of human history and storytelling. However, that does not mean that the modern stories are low-quality storytelling or not worth following; I was an adult when I watched _A:tLA_ for the first time, and had seen many television series and read many books by that poijnt in my life, so much of the story and the themes contained therein were not new to me, but I still enjoyed it immensely, because the characters and their world seemed to be fairly realistic and inspired me to feel an emotional connection to some of them (most notably Zuko). The same is true with many other series that I have followed, so I definitely believe that if a person is considering following a new fictional series that they have not followed before, they should follow it for a brief duration before making any judgements about the quality of its writing or execution, which I what I do whenever I follow a new series.


----------



## Wan (Mar 28, 2011)

You missed my point.  When the story elements you listed are so general as to be in many forms of fiction -- movies, novels,  Greek epic poems -- trying to directly connect Avatar to shounen anime is pointless.  Might as well connect One Piece to _The Odyssey._

The characteristic that Avatar shares with anime exclusively is art style.  That's about it.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 28, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> To change the subject, does anyone here imagine that Aang and Katara will have any children other than Tenzin, or will he be their only child?


Hmm...

I don't think they will have one because it hasn't been stated yet, but I am hoping that they did or at least, Tenzin had a kid or two.


----------



## DracoStorm (Mar 29, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> ...it's not the next season.  It's a graphic novel series.  Different things.  Just because plenty of video games have side story comic books does not mean each comic book series would have been a whole game itself.


 It's a direct follow up to the show and continues the story right where it left of.  This isn't like some crappy one issue tie in/adaption that comes with some video game you buy.  It's like the Gargoyles comic.  The show got canceled so they have to continue it in comic form if they want to continue on.  Only in this case, Avatar had a choice.  It's like superhero comics, got to read all this stuff if you actually want the full story.



> This is what's called an "expanded universe".  Star Wars does it, and many video games do it.  It's different than a manga, where each arc is just a straight continuation of what little semblance there is of an overall plot.


 I don't think it's the same in that regard.  This is a direct continuation with the same characters.  The Star Wars EU is pretty much fanfiction since George Lucas, the creator, dismisses all of it and says it's not canon. This is done by the original creators who are continuing on, where as that EU stuff is just published fan-fiction.



> And were Vegeta's reasons for yelling the same as Zuko's?


  Haven't seen it in years, but from what I remember it's Vegeta pissed off how he's had a hard life and always been stepped on, and he's trying to train to become Super Saiyan but keeps failing, and wondering why everyone around him is surpassing him and stuff and what his role in the world is.


----------



## ElementX (Mar 29, 2011)

YingYang Twins 

I completely forgot about that song, it's ridiculous how many curses are bleeped out in that clean version.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 29, 2011)

I hope this show has a better series finale than the original.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 29, 2011)

If so it'll be the best series finale in the history of television.


----------



## Akimichi Juro (Mar 29, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> I laughed at your comment because you were asserting that more on-screen violence = better. Which is rubbish reasoning. You example with Naruto is perfect. It has more violence, yet it ranges from mediocre to outright awful. The action in Avatar was more tha good enough, along with having other well done elements that made it a good show.


 As a general rule I do tend to laugh at action shows that aren't even allowed to punch or hit people.  Like it or not, censorship does hold these fights back.  It's not unreasonable at all to actually expect peple to get hurt in show that primarily focuses on war.  It's not just about violence and blood, but also choreography and execution.  It's kind of dull seeing Zuko and Azula shoot fire at each other but nothing really happening or anyone getting hit; when the villain can't really use their powers, that's generally not a good sign for a show.  Imagine if Black Lagoon couldn't have people shooting guns, or One Piece couldn't have people punch or stab each other. Besides, it's not always about violence, but strategy and execution.  Look at any fight Shikamaru is in (Temari, for example, no one really got hit in that fight, it was all about calculating and mind games and the fun was seeing how he would try to nab Temari with his shadow.  Avatar never used strategy that indepth aside from maybe the occasional seeing some barrel of water nearby and knocking it over to trip the opponent)  Anytime he fought I found more entertaining than any fight in Avatar, even if his fights aren't that action packed as, say, Rock Lee's.



> Combustion Man mainly, along with Azula's use of fire jets. Along with other unique styles of bending like bloodbending.


 Bloodbending was like one episode, and then she used it for a scene in a later one.  It was never really used effectively or in a legitimate fight, sadly.  Fire jets and explosions aren't really all that creative; it's just shooting fire downward to be blasted up.  Hard to judge CM since they never explain his powers or anything.  Does he need that metal eye to do it? Who knows.



> If Aang failed, defeating the troops at Ba Sing Se would've weakend Ozai's army. Going by your logic, Bumi wasted his time liberating Omashu. And all of them going to fight Ozai ignored Aang's destiny. And Iroh felt he had a debt to repay to Ba Sing Se anyway. Not to mention that Azula needed to be defeated by someone. Your personal disappointment is irrelevant.


 Apparently Aang is the only one who can defeat Ozai, like you said it's his destiny, so if he lost what would taking back Ba Sing Se accomplish? Ozai would just come and take it back or just destroy it if he felt the need arise.  The only thing that stopped them from taking it before were the balls, and with those gone (and access to blimps now) it'd be an easy task.



> Avatar is aimed at a younger audience, so it is understandable why they show only had three on-screen deaths and why the political aspects of the war were not show in depth. That still didn't take away from the show the way you are asserting. And as I've stated before, Naruto has so many weaknesses in it that the decency pf part 1 is pretty much destroyed.


 I judge all shows equally, especially shows that make an effort to ape the anime aesthetic.  I will judge it like I would any other anime if that's what the creator's were going for.  Like I said, Justice League managed to go a bit more into Government and whatnot, so I doubt they were banned from doing that.  I know American animation can do better.



Mordin Solus said:


> Like what?


 I only watched the initial run, but I recall them doing some pretty creative things with them.  Fire, for example, was used more than just shooting flames or explosions.  A few times they used it to extinguish all the oxygen in the vicinity around someone in order to knock someone out for a few minutes.  Also to bend the heat away from someone in order to freeze them and torture them.  Water also was used similar to bloodbending, only more often than the one/two episodes Katara used it.  They controlled the water in people's bodies, and even had a scene where Irma (the girl who used water) sucked all the water out of a guy's body and left him a shirvelled husk.   They also did a few combination attacks which I found cool.  Wind and Water worked together to quickfreeze the water by shooting it at a high velocity to freeze things like a storm.  Sadly, it was also plagued with censorship like Avatar was.  Maybe more, since they were all girls; and showing girls get hurt in American animation is very taboo.



> Avatar's elemental magic was a direct extension of the martial art techniques. Not only that, but each bending art was based on a real-world martial art as taught by the show's martial arts consultant Sifu Kisu. They would hold sessions where Kisu and his student, the show's co-creator Bryan Konietzko, would enact the movements and record them. The animators would then base their drawings on the movements in the videos. On another level, the elements were used to address philosophical issues. Most notably, this philosophical discussion focused on the nature of fire, but was still touched upon with the other elements. That goes far deeper than anything in Xiaolin Showdown with regards to elements.


 I know they were based on styles, but that doesn't make it good.  The end result is a bunch of characters standing to the sides doing martial arts poses for a bit, and then shooting out some fire or rock or air from their fist.  It played out more like dancing or watching someone do yoga than an actual fight scene.   I suppose it's impressive they got the stances and styles right, but those migth actually hurt the scenes since they're so focused on showing those off rather than the actual, well, action.

From what I recall, XS did similar.  Maybe not to the level of detail as Avatar, but similar concepts of material arts and elements were done.  They also incorporated it into those items they had as well, like that belt that extended into a third arm, mixed with earth, turned it into a stone hand to fight with, but I only saw like one season of that show.



> Thanks for listing a few already. But there was still variation in villains, and not just with the Fire Nation. The Yuu Yan archers captured Aang just with their skill with bows. Jet wielded dual swords. Hu used waterbending to control vines and make a "monster" suit. Hama used waterbending to control people like puppets. Wan Shi Tong was a giant owl. The Dai Li had their unique rock glove techniques. Need I go on?


 And like it was said, those were one shots, (aside from Jet, but it's not like he did anything with his swords or fought anyone outside grunts) and shooting rock gloves out isn't any more creative than shooting a normal rock at someone.  The archers unable to actually shoot anyone with their bows seems kind of detrimental. I personally would have loved to see a section of Waterbenders and Earthbenders side with the villains (again politics and junk) and maybe have some named characters act as primary villains and elite soldiers to Ozai, but the closest we got were the Dai Li, who got banished by Azula in the finale for plot convenience.  It would definately have added a bit of variety.



> So...the Dai Li weren't political? Or the sexism of the Northern Water Tribe? Or the intrigues of the Fire Nation royal family? And sure, the social aspects of the war were never addressed...except in, well, just about every other episode. The Winter Solstice, Northern Air Temple, The Avatar State, Cave of Two Lovers, Zuko Alone, City of Walls and Secrets, etc., etc...


  None of those examples really fit.  No, the Dai Li weren't political, they were henchmen who worked for Long Feng and then Azula because the plot willed them to join her.  Sexism in the NWT? How is that political? It played out just like your standard 'girl power' episode of American cartoons.  Some guy thinks women are bad, girl shows him otherwise, guy agrees to whatever girl says (training her, in this case).  It's never addressed again after that episode.  The first season had a lot of those moments (Sokka and the Kyoshi Warriors) and thankfully they dropped that cliche after the first season.  The Royal Family was kind of.. ambiguous.  I actually thought Ursa was sacrificed or something (and kept it ambiguous) until they started talking about how she was alive and stuff.  I suppose that was the closest the show got.


----------



## Glued (Mar 29, 2011)

Superstarseven said:


> If so it'll be the best series finale in the history of television.



[YOUTUBE]5BaOvM9jXKg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 29, 2011)

Hardcore fans know how Combustion Man's powers work because the backstory was available on Nick.com back in 2007. In fact there was a lot of backstory for many characters. He's able to focus all his chi from his tattooed (not metal) eye resulting in narrow beams of superheated air that cause explosions. He was able to do this as a child and accidentally blew off his arm and leg which explains the prosthesis.

Also, derisive laugh back at ya Ben.
list your top 4, buddy.


----------



## Glued (Mar 29, 2011)

Superstarseven said:


> Hardcore fans know how Combustion Man's powers work because the backstory was available on Nick.com back in 2007. In fact there was a lot of backstory for many characters. He's able to focus all his chi from his tattooed (not metal) eye resulting in narrow beams of superheated air that cause explosions. He was able to do this as a child and accidentally blew off his arm and leg which explains the prosthesis.
> 
> Also, derisive laugh back at ya Ben.
> list your top 4, buddy.


These are my cartoon faves not including live action nor anime.
[YOUTUBE]FjAzsroOkWA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]uAYJVFABMZE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]vMqjzvvhZoo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]aHFiAR4fZvo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 29, 2011)

Invasion America was an interesting experiment. I can't believe I actually remember an interview with either one of the creators or producers saying that the last episode could work either as a series finale or a lead-in to a possible second season.
I believe I watched the first episode so I cannot comment any further on it.


----------



## Glued (Mar 29, 2011)

That is the sad thing about western cartoons, great stuff such as Gargoyles, Invasion America, calamity Jane and Exosquad end before their time. While on the other hand great stuff such as Beast Wars and Ben 10 get ruined in the sequals.

Beast Machines tarnished the legacy of Beast Wars.

Lets hope Korra does not do that Avatar.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 29, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> That is the sad thing about western cartoons, great stuff such as Gargoyles, Invasion America, calamity Jane and Exosquad end before their time. While on the other hand great stuff such as Beast Wars and Ben 10 get ruined in the sequals.
> 
> Beast Machines tarnished the legacy of Beast Wars.
> 
> Lets hope Korra does not do that Avatar.



Yes, I agree with you completely, Ben Grimm; many excellent western animated series did have unfortunate endings. Two very notable examples of this phenomenon are _Gargoyles_ and _Reboot,_ which to this day remain my two favorite western animated series. _Gargoyles_ had a third season that featured an entirely different writing staff and ended after only thirteen episodes. _Reboot_ had an extremely satisfying and dramatic third season, but then had a fourth season three years after the third season, which was not as well-written and ended with a cliffhanger.

Even newer series have suffered from this tragic fate, as well. _Teen Titans_ had five seasons, and the first four ended with satisfying (to me) finales, and its fifth season's second-to-final episode would have been the perfect ending for the entire season, but then it had one more episode, that introduced a new plot that had little explanation and a very unsatisfying (again, to me) ending. _X-Men: Evolution_ resolved nearly all of its plot lines, but still left some unresolved and even hinted at future events, suggesting that the series was ended prematurely.

Therefore, _Avatar: the Last Airbender_ was working against the odds when it was created, although one noteworthy example of an older western animated series that had a proper conclusion was _Captain Simian and the Space Monkeys,_ which unfortunately seems to be very obscure today. I was very pleased to see that it actually had a proper and very satisfying conclusion to its storyline, which numerous other western animated series have lacked. Therefore, I also am hoping that _Avatar: the Legend of Korra_ will have a proper conclusion to its story as well, which may not be easy in a series that will have only twelve to twenty-six episodes, although I shall remain hopeful and watch the series regardless of that.


----------



## Glued (Mar 29, 2011)

The Third Season of Gargoyles, I refuse to acknowledge the existence of that...abomination. Though there was one good episode where Hudson was diagnosed with Glaucoma.

I miss Captain Simian and the Space Monkey's genuinely good science fiction and it paid homages to star trek and aliens. Very witty and well written humor.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh my god.

Are still suck on juvenile violence somehow making things more mature?  Goddamn.  No; the show was, and still is, aimed at a younger audience. This does not, however, ensure that no one above a certain age will enjoy it (clearly), nor does it detract from the fact that almost all the aspects of the show were handled quite well, especially some of the effects of War.  Handling a concept such as a war that featured fucking genocide as well as imperialism, racism (bender-ism? lolol) and jingoism in a children's show, both well _and_ tastefully is a pretty impressive feat, and I certainly don't feel that the show mishandled any aspect of it, nor that it was really glossing over any aspects of the war within reason.  Sorry if your mature mind scoffs at any war-related stories not littered with corpses, profanity and gore--it's not hard to throw a bunch of vapid violence and brutality, slap a "mature audiences" tag somewhere and watch as people concerned with "maturity" eat it up.

Avatar was a children's show.  It just happened to be a very well made one.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 29, 2011)

Too many asians, not enough ambigously looking white people.


----------



## DracoStorm (Mar 29, 2011)

Akimichi Juro said:


> Sexism in the NWT? How is that political? It played out just like your standard 'girl power' episode of American cartoons.  Some guy thinks women are bad, girl shows him otherwise, guy agrees to whatever girl says (training her, in this case).  It's never addressed again after that episode.  The first season had a lot of those moments (Sokka and the Kyoshi Warriors) and thankfully they dropped that cliche after the first season.


 x_x I HATE episodes that do that.  They always seem so patronizing, and come off like a backhanded compliment.  Like the only way we can ever beat a guy is if he's either a bumbling idiot (Sokkaa) or if he's such an unlikable jerk everyone wants him to lose anyway (Pakku).  One reason I hated Kim Possible so much (besides, if the girl is that kick ass and awesome.. why settle for a dweeb like Ron/Sokka? We deserve someone equally as hot and awesome as us I say.  Equality!  )

That's one thing that worries me about Korra, the press release had a similar 'she may be a girl, but she's kick butt!' I just hope the show isn't full of that kinda crap.  And God I hope the guy she gets with isn't some loser normal guy either.. why not have two awesome kick butt people hook up for a change?


----------



## hehey (Mar 29, 2011)

DracoStorm said:


> We deserve someone equally as hot and awesome as us I say.  Equality!  )
> 
> That's one thing that worries me about Korra, the press release had a similar 'she may be a girl, but she's kick butt!' I just hope the show isn't full of that kinda crap.  And God I hope the guy she gets with isn't some loser normal guy either.. why not have two awesome kick butt people hook up for a change?


Korra is the avatar, shes never going to get with anyone thats her equal in the ass kicking department or as awesome as she is... because shes the Avatar, and unike Aang she is not a noob.

The only reason Aang had trouble with regular single element benders and even some sword guys was cause he had only been training in the other elements for a few months. But Korra is not like that, she has allegedly _mastered_ 3 elements already and has much more exp.


----------



## Glued (Mar 29, 2011)

Man of Steel, Woman of Kleenex.

If reversed becomes.

Woman of Steel, Man of Kleenex.


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow a new series. I hope its better than the films.


----------



## Glued (Mar 29, 2011)

I haven't seen the Avatar Movie, was it that bad?


----------



## Wan (Mar 29, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> I haven't seen the Avatar Movie, was it that bad?



I'm not going to respond to the wall of text posts yet, but I will just say:

YES.  Every part of the movie was poorly made.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 29, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> I haven't seen the Avatar Movie, was it that bad?



I don't think anyone can answer this for you.  What's bad to one person, is good to another. What's good to one person is bad to another.

I think you should give it a shot.


----------



## Wan (Mar 29, 2011)

No.  How good some movie elements (no pun intended) are is a matter of opinion.  Some aren't.  The Last Airbender was not just a subjectively bad movie, but an objectively bad movie.

I know you like strong female characters, Terra.  So tell me -- did you enjoy Katara's personality change?  How she was swatted aside by Zuko?  Did you like the fact that the Kyoshi Warriors were removed from the movie entirely?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm sorry; I've not met a single person, familiar with Avatar or not, who thought the Avatar movie was even enjoyable.  Not a single, solitary one.  I think it's about as close to objectively bad as you can be with a GDP of a small country, an army of editors, writers, choreographers and CGI artists.


----------



## Jena (Mar 29, 2011)

And that's why I didn't see it and never will.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 29, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> No.  How good some movie elements (no pun intended) are is a matter of opinion.  Some aren't.  The Last Airbender was not just a subjectively bad movie, but an objectively bad movie.
> 
> I know you like strong female characters, Terra.  So tell me -- did you enjoy Katara's personality change?  How she was swatted aside by Zuko?  Did you like the fact that the Kyoshi Warriors were removed from the movie entirely?



Bad to you, good to others.

I never liked Katara's personality and I didn't pay much attention to her character, so I cannot pass judgment on that. :/



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'm sorry; I've not met a single person, familiar with Avatar or not, who thought the Avatar movie was even enjoyable.  Not a single, solitary one.  I think it's about as close to objectively bad as you can be with a GDP of a small country, an army of editors, writers, choreographers and CGI artists.


I like it (my family liked it), there are some people here, some people on DeviantArt, people on the LastAirbender forums, people on fanfiction.net, a lot of Japanese people like it, users of Pixar like it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe you haven't met people who liked the movie because they didn't want to say anything because people would bash them for it. 

Now I am *not* saying its awesome or that you can compare it to the series, just that there are some people who like it. Big deal! >.<

I liked it, others liked it. Why does it bother you guys so much that another person likes what you hate? How can that be so upsetting?


----------



## hehey (Mar 29, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> I never liked Katara's personality and I didn't pay much attention to her character, so I cannot pass judgment on that. :/


Why not?, sure, Toph was a bazillion times cooler than her but i thought Katara was cool.


----------



## DracoStorm (Mar 29, 2011)

hehey said:


> Korra is the avatar, shes never going to get with anyone thats her equal in the ass kicking department or as awesome as she is... because shes the Avatar, and unike Aang she is not a noob.


 Well, relatively speaking I mean.  No more Sokkas/Ron Stoppables is all I ask.  It seems the 'awesome kick ass' girls always settle for the 'dweeby and loser' guys because she find's the 'good inside him, it's what's inside that counts'.

Of course, you rarely, if ever at all, see the opposite with the awesome guy settling for the ugly, nerdy girl  Seems to be a bit of 'All Writers Are Male' syndrome with that kind of wish fulfillment self-insertion thing.


----------



## hehey (Mar 29, 2011)

DracoStorm said:


> Well, relatively speaking I mean.  No more Sokkas/Ron Stoppables is all I ask.  It seems the 'awesome kick ass' girls always settle for the 'dweeby and loser' guys because she find's the 'good inside him, it's what's inside that counts'.
> 
> Of course, you rarely, if ever at all, see the opposite with the awesome guy settling for the ugly, nerdy girl  Seems to be a bit of 'All Writers Are Male' syndrome with that kind of wish fulfillment self-insertion thing.



To be fair, Ron Stoppable was not ugly, even within the standards of his own show, he was just average looking, and he wasn't nerdy, he was more of an "into literally everything guy", he was even a football jock (the star of the team) for most of the last season of the show, and was the prom king or homecoming king or whatever (at the end of the show Ron was actually a popular person).

And im a 100% sure that Sokka was supposed to be handsome, even in his own universe.

Basically, i don't see how Kim Possible or Avatar fit into your generalization at all. Chicks dig Sokka for completely superficial reasons and Kim Possibly didn't start liking Ron like that until he became cool (arguably cooler than her in the eyes of their peers at school).


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 29, 2011)

hehey said:


> Why not?, sure, Toph was a bazillion times cooler than her but i thought Katara was cool.



I dunno. Something she did made me not like her much. I don't hate her or anything, but I don't really pay attention to her character much xD


----------



## Glued (Mar 29, 2011)

DracoStorm said:


> Well, relatively speaking I mean.  No more Sokkas/Ron Stoppables is all I ask.  It seems the 'awesome kick ass' girls always settle for the 'dweeby and loser' guys because she find's the 'good inside him, it's what's inside that counts'.
> 
> Of course, you rarely, if ever at all, see the opposite with the awesome guy settling for the ugly, nerdy girl  Seems to be a bit of 'All Writers Are Male' syndrome with that kind of wish fulfillment self-insertion thing.



Etta Candy and Steve Trevor. The Head of the US airforce, former ace fighter pilot and Wonder Woman's fat secretary.

Medusa from Hercules animated series, she went on a date with Hercules. One date.

Shallow Hal.

Mysterio and Miranda. Miranda's face was burned up bad. From the 90s Spider-man

Ben Grimm and Sharon Ventura. Ben was turned into a normal human being and Sharon got turned into the hideous Thing.

Eek the Cat and Annabelle. Granted Eek isn't exactly a loser, but damn is annabelle huge.

Planet of the Apes remake, I believe the hero kissed a humanoid chimp, can't remember

damn, that's all I can think of.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 30, 2011)

On the subject of female characters in such shows as this being tough and strong in either body or personality, I believe that it is good that women are now being portrayed as equals, or nearly equals, to men, as opposed to decades ago, when it was necessary for the male characters to rescue the females, for I like women who can fight. However, I believe that it is not necessary for the women to need to prove their worth to the male characters, as if the male characters doubted their skill. In my view, form the very beginning, men and women should automatically be regarded as equals by both the characters of the series (in-universe) and the series itself (out-of-universe), as was done in _Gargoyles_ (which predates _A:tLA),_ or _Teen Titans_ (which was a contemporary of _Avatar)._ In both of those series, the female characters were treated as equals by the male characters and the fact that they were female was rarely ever mentioned or important to the plot.

Therefore, I disliked the sexism that was displayed in the first season of _Avatar_ and was consequently very pleased when such issues were no longer mentioned in the next two seasons. Hopefully, there will be no issues of sexism in _The Legend of Korra_ and any female characters in that series will automatically be regarded as equals to the male characters without needing to prove their worth because of their gender.


----------



## DracoStorm (Mar 30, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> On the subject of female characters in such shows as this being tough and strong in either body or personality, I believe that it is good that women are now being portrayed as equals, or nearly equals, to men, as opposed to decades ago, when it was necessary for the male characters to rescue the females, for I like women who can fight. However, I believe that it is not necessary for the women to need to prove their worth to the male characters, as if the male characters doubted their skill. In my view, form the very beginning, men and women should automatically be regarded as equals by both the characters of the series (in-universe) and the series itself (out-of-universe), as was done in _Gargoyles_ (which predates _A:tLA),_ or _Teen Titans_ (which was a contemporary of _Avatar)._ In both of those series, the female characters were treated as equals by the male characters and the fact that they were female was rarely ever mentioned or important to the plot.


 I agree for the most part.  I think people put a bit too much emphasis on physical strength (usually men from what I've seen, to be honest) where if a woman can't kick butt and take names she's useless and a terrible character.  They tend to forget about the personality and other things.

I didn't really care for those shows, but from what I remember, yeah, they seemed more normal and didn't shove that "I'm a girl, hear me roar' stuff in it.  



> Therefore, I disliked the sexism that was displayed in the first season of _Avatar_ and was consequently very pleased when such issues were no longer mentioned in the next two seasons. Hopefully, there will be no issues of sexism in _The Legend of Korra_ and any female characters in that series will automatically be regarded as equals to the male characters without needing to prove their worth because of their gender.


   I didn't like the way  Avatar handled the girls, to be honest.  I mean, look at Aang and Zuko, they go through a lot of anguish and training to get where they are by the end of the series.  Even Sokka had that filler sword training episode.  Meanwhile, Toph and Azula are just introduced as 'uber awesome masters' by default, no effort or work required on their part.  Katara was the only one who kinda trained, but the way they handled it was one episode she sucked, the next she was a master (between seasons), where Aang and Zuko had to develop over the whole show, more or less.  Suki pretty much did the same thing, she sucked until like the last few episodes where suddenly she could beat everyone for some reason despite always losing in the first and second season after being in prison for like half the series.

Maybe they got complaints on being sexist.  Azula and Toph were originally guys, so maybe they changed them to girls at the last minute and didn't have time to rewrite them, and made Katara a master waterbending in the second season for that reason.  I like seeing characters grow and change over a show, but you rarely see that in girls in Western animation, they tend to start out that way.  Personality wise, I found the girls in Avatar kinda boring and bland.  Then again, they'd probably be called sexist for making girls have to do 'hard work' to get that thing since femnists are crazy.


----------



## Wan (Mar 30, 2011)

Azula was not originally a guy.   And you aren't remembering Katara's growth properly.  It did not happen between seasons.  She was continually improving as a waterbender in season 1, one step of which was finding a waterbending scroll.  By the time they reached the Northern Water Tribe, she was a competent waterbender, pulling some impressive moves against Pakku.  After training with Pakku, she was skilled enough to take on Zuko.  She continually got better from then on.

Hate on Toph all you want, but Azula's "perfection" actually tied in with Zuko's character.  He says to an unconscious Aang in The Siege of the North: "You're like my sister.  Everything always came easy to her.  My father says she was born lucky; he says I was lucky to be born.  I don't need luck though,  I don't want it.  I've always had to struggle and fight and that's made me strong.  It's made me who I am."

(^^^1000x better writing than the live-action movie.  Also the reason Zuko says this makes more sense in context than typical anime -- he's talking to Aang, who is passed out, while stuck in a cave.  In anime the character would just be monologuing as he faces off with someone, while the other person just stands there dumb as a brick when he should be ATTACKING)


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 30, 2011)

Only Toph was originally Male, I believe.

And, Azula has the most well handled and interesting characterization in the entire show, in my opinion.  Just because she wasn't one of the 'good guys' or because she went backwards in terms of growth doesn't mean she wasn't an incredibly interesting character because of her writing.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 30, 2011)

Yup, Toph was the only one to be originally male. Thank goodness they decided to change her to a 10-12 year old little blind girl pek


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 30, 2011)

_Sokka's Master_ is not a gotdang filler episode and Avatar is usually highly praised for how they handled female characters in the show.


----------



## Jena (Mar 30, 2011)

I thought that Avatar did an excellent job with the females, actually.
To me, they were characters first and girls second. If you look at a lot of kids shows (or adult shows, for that matter) the girls' main characteristic is _that_ they're girls. The girls in Avatar were developed and believable, IMO.


----------



## DracoStorm (Mar 30, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:
			
		

> Azula was not originally a guy.


  I can't remember exactly where I read it (art book maybe or the Nick Extras or at a con) but it said she was originally Zuko's older brother named Azul.  Maybe google will help.



> And you aren't remembering Katara's growth properly. It did not happen between seasons. She was continually improving as a waterbender in season 1, one step of which was finding a waterbending scroll. By the time they reached the Northern Water Tribe, she was a competent waterbender, pulling some impressive moves against Pakku. After training with Pakku, she was skilled enough to take on Zuko. She continually got better from then on.


 She got her ass kicked by Zuko and Pakku.  However, after that, she was able to beat Azula pretty easy, and could probably beat Aang given how rediculously overpowered they made her.  She went from a wimpy water whip to, well, master.



> (^^^1000x better writing than the live-action movie. Also the reason Zuko says this makes more sense in context than typical anime -- he's talking to Aang, who is passed out, while stuck in a cave. In anime the character would just be monologuing as he faces off with someone, while the other person just stands there dumb as a brick when he should be ATTACKING)


 So randomly expositioning to no one makes more sense than conversing with another individual? I dunno, Naruto saying that to Gaara seemed to make far more sense to me.  Of course, stuff like that is probably bit too deep for western cartoons.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> And, Azula has the most well handled and interesting characterization in the entire show, in my opinion.  Just because she wasn't one of the 'good guys' or because she went backwards in terms of growth doesn't mean she wasn't an incredibly interesting character because of her writing.


 I never liked her, her writing always seemed so force and sloppy.  She's the textbook example of 'super evil villain'.. her opening scene is her threatening to throw some dude of a ship because her wind powered ship won't go fast enough and she doesn't care and gloats how evil she is.  Plus she has so much plot armor it's silly (like the season 2 finale), and her sudden breakdown was ill handled to me and seemed forced.



Superstarseven said:


> _Sokka's Master_Avatar is usually highly praised for how they handled female characters in the show.


 And Twilight is usually highly praised for it's excellent writing and developed characters.


----------



## hehey (Mar 30, 2011)

DracoStorm said:


> She got her ass kicked by Zuko and Pakku. * However, after that, she was able to beat Azula pretty easy*, and could probably beat Aang given how rediculously overpowered they made her.  She went from a wimpy water whip to, well, master.


You and me must have been be watching a different show cause as i recall it Azula was able to take the entire GAang + Zuko sometimes by herself for pretty much all of season 2.

Katara easily beating Azula is bad fan fiction at best.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 31, 2011)

DracoStorm said:


> She got her ass kicked by Zuko and Pakku.  However, after that, she was able to beat Azula pretty easy, and could probably beat Aang given how rediculously overpowered they made her.  She went from a wimpy water whip to, well, master.



She fought pretty evenly with Zuko, and had the advantage of having the moon up before the sun rose. Furthermore, water and earthbenders' power will vary depending on their supply. Remember how easily Katara beat Zuko when they were surrounded by snow. But I don't see Katara beating Aang at all.


> and her sudden breakdown was ill handled to me and seemed forced.



No it wasn't. Her breakdown made complete sense. She lived in a fantasy world where everything would always go her way. After she was betrayed, her fantasy world started to crumble, and when she was defeated, it collasped, along with her sanity.


> And Twilight is usually highly praised for it's excellent writing and developed characters.



Yeah, and it is also heavily criticised, much of which actually points out the only reason it gets any praise is due to it's appeal to little girls. Stephen King said it best.

"The real difference [between J. K. Rowling and Meyer] is that Jo Rowling is a terrific writer, and Stephenie Meyer can't write worth a darn. She's not very good. People are attracted by the stories, by the pace and in the case of Stephenie Meyer, it's very clear that she's writing to a whole generation of girls and opening up kind of a safe joining of love and sex in those books. It's exciting and it's thrilling and it's not particularly threatening because it's not overtly sexual."​


hehey said:


> You and me must have been be watching a different show cause as i recall it Azula was able to take the entire GAang + Zuko sometimes by herself for pretty much all of season 2.
> 
> Katara easily beating Azula is bad fan fiction at best.



Azula never actually matched the entire Gaang. In "The Chase" she managed to hold them off, but all of them were deprived of sleep and she was forced to retreat (though it was extremely impressive that she could creat a flame shield that blocked 5 attacks at the same time, 4 of them being from master-level benders,  when only Jeong-Jeong had accomplished this before).

But Katara was winning against Azula in Ba Sing Se. However, it was night time (power-up for wterbender, power-down for firebenders) and she had a huge supply of water.


----------



## Bender (Mar 31, 2011)

It sucks that Zuko only managed to hold his own against Azula because she was losing her flipping mind and etc. Also it was a pretty cheap as shit of her to target Katara during their Agni Kai.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 31, 2011)

^ This is true.

Id rather have had Katarra fighting off some Dai Lee, and then come in and tag-team a sane, cunning Azula.

In the end it should have been Zuko to drop Azula.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 31, 2011)

Bender said:


> It sucks that Zuko only managed to hold his own against Azula because she was losing her flipping mind and etc. Also it was a pretty cheap as shit of her to target Katara during their Agni Kai.



Actually he was doing pretty well against her as the gondola was moving away from the prison. She definitely seemed surprised.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 31, 2011)

Superstarseven said:


> Actually he was doing pretty well against her as the gondola was moving away from the prison. She definitely seemed surprised.



He had help from Sokka, and it was still pretty much a stalemate...


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 31, 2011)

Her breakdown was forced at all--it was one of the best examples on the show.

lol wtf


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 31, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> He had help from Sokka, and it was still pretty much a stalemate...



I'm not saying he would have won but he did much better than any other previous confrontation with her.


----------



## Wan (Mar 31, 2011)

DracoStorm said:


> I can't remember exactly where I read it (art book maybe or the Nick Extras or at a con) but it said she was originally Zuko's older brother named Azul.  Maybe google will help.



Nope. Nope nope nope.  Her original name was something like Zula, but her gender never changed.  At least, it was decided upon at a very early stage, not like Toph who was changed in making the second season.  She's the female firebender from the intro, and appeared in the audience of Zuko's Agni Kai with his father in "The Storm".



> She got her ass kicked by Zuko and Pakku.  However, after that, she was able to beat Azula pretty easy, and could probably beat Aang given how rediculously overpowered they made her.  She went from a wimpy water whip to, well, master.



Pakku beat her, but she actually KO'd Zuko first before Zuko came to and beat her with a shot from behind.  It's also worth noting that she was turning over tanks in "The Northern Air Temple", before her training with Pakku.  Hardly wimpy.



> So randomly expositioning to no one makes more sense than conversing with another individual? I dunno, Naruto saying that to Gaara seemed to make far more sense to me.  Of course, stuff like that is probably bit too deep for western cartoons.



He was talking to Aang, in the absence of anything else to do.  And did you just take a shot at all western animation rather than just Avatar?  If so, you are starting to prove your idiocy.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 31, 2011)

Well the Japanese just simply know how to do an Animated series the right way.
What the hell do Americans know about making cartoons?


----------



## Glued (Mar 31, 2011)

Gargoyles
Captain Simian and the Space Monkeys
Roughnecks
The Magician
Beast Wars
Wing Commander Academy
Exosquad
Savage Dragon
Conan the Adventurer
Batman the Animated Series
Zeta Project
Invasion America
Mighty Max
The Legend of Calamity Jane
Static Shock
Silver Surfer
X-men The Animated Series
Men in Black the animated series
Extreme Ghost Busters
Robocop Alpha Commando
Sherlock Holmes in the 22nd Century
Transformers Animated
Bravestarr 

were all pretty good series.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 31, 2011)

DS said:
			
		

> To be fair, her conquering Ba Sing Sei was such a laughable contrived plot device. She pretty much says "Hey, Dai Li, join me" and they say "Duh.... Okay!" The whole finale was awful, from that to Toph suddenly making up Metalbending to escape the ONE TIME she actually is in danger of having some kind of weakness of being trapped in a metal box.


That is not being fair as her conquering Ba Sing Sei was not contrived. The Dai Li was in a position of trust and power which allowed her to pull off a successful coup. 

The Dai Li joining her was not as simple as her saying ‘hey join me’, her charisma drew them to her, using their own words she was ‘terrifying and inspirational at the same time’.  Long Fei’s ability to lead was already questionable as the organisation had lost the supremacy it had for generations under his rule so, they would have been looking for someone who could solve their problems which Azula took advantage of. It is also worth noting that she highlighted the danger the Dai Li were in and defeated Long Fei in confrontation when he backed down. 



> Also the Kyoshi Warriors are horrible. Zuko and his grunt soldiers were beating them back in season 1. Defeating them is easy considering they're basically mooks.


You are severely downplaying the Kyoshi warriors, one of the members played a crucial role in breaking out of boiling rock and destroying a fleet of ships. 

You are severely downplaying Zuko, at that point in time he was skilful enough to beat a general in direct combat. Zhao was able to destroy a series of ships with moderate ease ( Though it was to his disadvantage). 

You are giving an inaccurate account on what actually happened. In direct combat Zuko and his squad did not beat them. They outnumbered which allowed them to spread out and damage the village rather than attack the warriors directly. 



> I also agree her breakdown was so forced and contrived for plot reasons.  Maybe if they spread it out over the second and third seasons, but it pretty much happens right away in an episode. I guess they needed a plot device to have everyone in the castle gone for when Zuko and Katara showed up. She was such a poorly handled character. The villains were probably the worst thing about the show with how generic/poorly handled they were. Ozai was a MacGuffin, for all intents and purposes.


Your  expression gives the impression that you believe your opinion on her breakdown being ‘forced and contrived’ holds some higher authority.  Showing her sanity diminish from season 2 would make no sense what so ever, her insanity was a result of her perfect world crumbling, as things went her way in season 2 and the beginning of season 3 a breakdown of that nature would be completely illogical. They would have to alter the reason behind it completely which would be unnecessary and detract from the character they wanted to portray. 

Another way of responding to your claim about it being forced and contrived is to point out that the creators did enough to highlight how mentally fragile she was. When we are first introduced to the character we see her express frustration over the accuracy of her lightning being off scale showcasing her disturbing expectation for perfection. Her break down did not occur in one episode, we saw her loss of composure after being betrayed by her friends, later we see her erratic behaviour when attacking the air temple. 

The villains in the show were realistic I would not call them generic. They were essentially a product of their environment, highlighting how arrogance and power can corrupt.  I especially liked Roku/Sozin’s back story, the man was willing to risk his life to save his best friend yet when he saw the opportunity to seize everything he desired those feelings were cast to the side in an instant. 



> Avatar was extremely generic. Anything you can name in it you can find better in 'generic shounen anime' people in this topic seem to love to bash (which is funny, since this is a Naruto board for one, and Avatar was more or less a poor man's shounen)  We must have been watching different shows because every-time something happened I tended to say "That's kinda like what happened in Fullmetal Alchemist/Naruto/Dragonball/Cowboy Bebop/etc... only nowhere near as good"
> 
> For example, people praise Zuko, but let's face it, he's Vegeta Jr. Vegeta developed and changed far more than Zuko could ever hope to


How was the series extremely generic? Pacing? Fight scenes? Characters? Plot? Setting? 

Also Zuko and Vegeta are not alike. The fact that you are measuring quality on the level of change as opposed to how it was handled coupled with you calling him Vegeta Jr signifies how narrow minded you are. 

Vegeta was a heartless monster when we were introduced to his character, Zuko has always had a big heart (which was the cause of his banishment). 

That Vegeta changed more than Zuko is down to them being different character as I said before Zuko has always had a big heart; his development was not about him changing his nature it was about him accepting who he really was and following his path. 

If you want to measure the quality of a characters change the correct way of doing it is looking at its execution. Otherwise you could very well claim Dabura’s change from a demonic villain to campy assistant is a complete master piece.


----------



## DracoStorm (Mar 31, 2011)

hehey said:


> Katara easily beating Azula is bad fan fiction at best.


 Season 2 and 3 finale.



Mordin Solus said:


> Pakku beat her, but she actually KO'd Zuko first before Zuko came to and beat her with a shot from behind.  It's also worth noting that she was turning over tanks in "The Northern Air Temple", before her training with Pakku.  Hardly wimpy.


 But they're grunt soldier tanks, they only take one hit to topple over .  The fact kids beat years-of-experience adult firesoldiers all the time is one thing I didn't care for.  The powers fluctuated too much.  



> He was talking to Aang, in the absence of anything else to do.  And did you just take a shot at all western animation rather than just Avatar?  If so, you are starting to prove your idiocy.


 That's still exposition.  And if you want to bring it up, sure.  Japanese animation is prepared to animate far more complex stories than we are, which means that they do action/adventure/drama/romance/etc better (heck, I can't even remember the last western cartoon that could be classed as primarily a romantic story) I'd say that's why television anime is far more widespread throughout the world than American television animation (Avatar included), or why you can actually consider anime a 'hobby' as opposed to American cartoons which aren't really treated as such and viewed more as '30 minute tool to get your kids to shut up and babysit them'.  And like DDJ and other said, it tends to get canceled before the end/milked out via sequel series a lot.



Gunners said:


> The Dai Li joining her was not as simple as her saying ?hey join me?, her charisma drew them to her, using their own words she was ?terrifying and inspirational at the same time?.  Long Fei?s ability to lead was already questionable as the organisation had lost the supremacy it had for generations under his rule so, they would have been looking for someone who could solve their problems which Azula took advantage of. It is also worth noting that she highlighted the danger the Dai Li were in and defeated Long Fei in confrontation when he backed down.


 The whole point of the Dai  Li were to keep peace in the city and have it remain stable by stopping people from talking about the war.  So obviously the best way to do that is to open the gates and let soldiers storm the city and side with the Fire Nation.  Especially when not one episode before Long Feng was stripped of his power and imprisoned, yet the Dai Li still swore loyalty to him.  Just saying 'I have a right to rule, not you' suddenly makes them go to her for some reason  



> You are severely downplaying the Kyoshi warriors, one of the members played a crucial role in breaking out of boiling rock and destroying a fleet of ships.


 In the last few episodes, which is like I said, she got some random power up off screen which made no real sense given how she was losing all the time before in the first two seasons.  Maybe if they showed up more than once a season and showcased/developed them more it would have worked better. 



> Showing her sanity diminish from season 2 would make no sense what so ever, her insanity was a result of her perfect world crumbling, as things went her way in season 2 and the beginning of season 3 a breakdown of that nature would be completely illogical.


 But she was constantly being shown up in season 2.  She never really had it 'her way' all the time.  Look at The Drill, she gets made a fool of and thrown into that mud in the end and Ty Lee makes a stupid joke and Azula groans comedically, no hint of her being upset at losing or things not going her way.  Just throw in some dialog or a few scenes of her showing some signs of a breakdown every time that happens would be enough to make it seem more natural.   Even Sasuke broke some guy's arms and did similar 'evil things' long before he became an evil douche with Oro.



> How was the series extremely generic? Pacing? Fight scenes? Characters? Plot? Setting?



To me, it just seemed really basic compared to other stuff out there, and it's premise wasn't anything super new either (Xiaolin Showdown did the whole 'martial arts mixed with the four elements' earlier, even if you want to say it wasn't as good), and they didn't really go in depth with many things (politics as mentioned, is a good one) It had the same problems a lot of 'anime influenced' shows have, they rely on referencing and homage anime so much they lack their own identity.  In this case, Miyazaki and popular shounen anime.  Appa is obviously a Catbus rip off, so you can't really call that original or give the show credit for him, for example.  Stuff like that.  Granted, Avatar did it far less than some others I can name, and it's probably one of the only anime influenced shows that actually realized people loved anime for the 'continuing storyline' aspect and not the 'detailed art' aspect like others (Teen Titans and Totally Spies)   It's definitely one of the better American shows out there (probably the best one, since Beast Wars is Canadian) but I judge all animation together, Japan and American, and in that regard, I find more enjoyment in the anime that influenced it.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 31, 2011)

> Season 2 and 3 finale.


Katara was surviving Azula, and season 3 she tricked her, for she was getting her ass whooped.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 31, 2011)

You seem to be under the impression that Azula was going to snap the first setback Draco...which is really not the case. Let's take a look at Season three. 

1. We get Zuko blatantly throwing her gift of his honor back in her face and siding with the Avatar.
2. We have Mai's betrayal
3. Adding in Ty Lee's betrayal, that right there is the two people Azula trusted most in the world betraying her.
4.Ozai throwing her away like a toy, once he become Phoenix King. As said in the Beach, Azula is always trying to prove herself so as to not dissapoint her father. 
5. Let's also not forget that Ursa didn't quite care for Azula as much as she did Zuko.

These right here are enough ground for the mental breakdown that happened in the finale. She went crazy because everybody she has ever known as either Abandoned her or betrayed her. In essence as others have said her perfect fantasy world crumpled and she couldn't deal with the strain of it's absence.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 31, 2011)

> The whole point of the Dai Li were to keep peace in the city and have it remain stable by stopping people from talking about the war. So obviously the best way to do that is to open the gates and let soldiers storm the city and side with the Fire Nation. Especially when not one episode before Long Feng was stripped of his power and imprisoned, yet the Dai Li still swore loyalty to him. Just saying 'I have a right to rule, not you' suddenly makes them go to her for some reason


Try and understand this comprehend this simple fact, the orginisation became corrupt. Their original purpose was to keep peace in the city, over time they became more concerned with control and power.  

I do not understand why you are persistantly sticking to the opinion that they joined her simply because she asked. I did a good job of explaining why it was more than that in my previous post, I’m not going to repeat myself. 



> In the last few episodes, which is like I said, she got some random power up off screen which made no real sense given how she was losing all the time before in the first two seasons. Maybe if they showed up more than once a season and showcased/developed them more it would have worked better.


Your two complaints are incompatible with one another. You claim that she got a random power up, and then you go on to say we never saw her abilities or development. If you never saw what she had to offer how can you claim that she had a random power up when it can be strength she had from day one. 



> But she was constantly being shown up in season 2. She never really had it 'her way' all the time. Look at The Drill, she gets made a fool of and thrown into that mud in the end and Ty Lee makes a stupid joke and Azula groans comedically, no hint of her being upset at losing or things not going her way. Just throw in some dialog or a few scenes of her showing some signs of a breakdown every time that happens would be enough to make it seem more natural. Even Sasuke broke some guy's arms and did similar 'evil things' long before he became an evil douche with Oro.


 Are you unable to distinguish between Mei and Ty Lee betrayals and the minor setbacks she suffered in season 2?

In season 2 her power and ability to manipulate and instil fear in people allowed her to conquer Ba Sing Se, capture her Uncle Iroh and strike down the Avatar. It is extremely unlikely that she felt out of control from the minor setbacks. 

In season 3 when Mei and Ty Lee betrayed her it represented something her power and fear could not get her control over others. This would cause her to doubt those around her as up until the possibility of her inferiors stabbing her in the back would not cross her mind. 

Her belief in power being challenged would cause her to reflect and accept certain things in her life. Things like Zuko receiving more affection from their mother despite her being more talented would float across her mind along with her father abandoning her to burn down the world.  





> To me, it just seemed really basic compared to other stuff out there, and it's premise wasn't anything super new either (Xiaolin Showdown did the whole 'martial arts mixed with the four elements' earlier, even if you want to say it wasn't as good), and they didn't really go in depth with many things (politics as mentioned, is a good one) It had the same problems a lot of 'anime influenced' shows have, they rely on referencing and homage anime so much they lack their own identity. In this case, Miyazaki and popular shounen anime. Appa is obviously a Catbus rip off, so you can't really call that original or give the show credit for him, for example. Stuff like that. Granted, Avatar did it far less than some others I can name, and it's probably one of the only anime influenced shows that actually realized people loved anime for the 'continuing storyline' aspect and not the 'detailed art' aspect like others (Teen Titans and Totally Spies) It's definitely one of the better American shows out there (probably the best one, since Beast Wars is Canadian) but I judge all animation together, Japan and American, and in that regard, I find more enjoyment in the anime that influenced it.


I have not seen Xiaolin Showdown so I cannot comment on that. 

With regards to them not going into depth into the political aspect of the series that is a lie, they went into sufficient amount of detail. Corruption, assassination, control over the military, arranged marriages, the influence certain figures have over society.  

I cannot respect what you are saying because you are displaying a blatant bias in picking insignificant parts of the series like Aang’s mode of transport whilst ignoring key concepts in the show, for example the cultural aspect. To use something so trivial to argue the show relies on paying homage to other anime and lacks an identity of it is own is horse shit and a downright lie.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 31, 2011)

Katara bested Azula in season 2.

Why can't people except that??


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2011)

What episode was that?

I don't recall.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 31, 2011)

The Crossroads of Destiny. Part 2


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 31, 2011)

Stunna said:


> What episode was that?
> 
> I don't recall.



The Season 2 Finale.

She had her arm and leg trapped in Katara's water whips...


----------



## Bender (Mar 31, 2011)

The Potential said:


> Katara bested *Azula* in season 2.
> 
> Why can't people except that??



Because this is the same chick that pounced on the Gaang in "The Chase" and we're to be lead to believe that Katara whupped her? IMO, it was all a ruse to help make Zuko further make up his mind and step in to lend her a hand in her fight against Aang and Katara.

EDIT:

Ehh, I'm mixed about the season 2 finale scuffle.

I'm more pissed that it was Katara that was behind her eventual defeat rather then Zuko at the end of season 3.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh yeah, I remember that now.

That's one issue I had with Avatar.

It was too short (63 episodes?) for realistic skill development in characters.

It makes no sense how Katara, someone who has only been trained by a professional for a couple of days, and has been self-trained for a few months is able to combat someone like Azula, a renowned prodigy in Firebending, who has been doing it at an exceptional level for years.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 31, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Oh yeah, I remember that now.
> 
> That's one issue I had with Avatar.
> 
> ...



To short, it had three seasons, that's hardly short. Three seasons is more than enough for the proper amount of character development.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 31, 2011)

Guess Katara was a better prodigy then Azula...

Whats the time span of a single season anyway??


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 31, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Oh yeah, I remember that now.
> 
> That's one issue I had with Avatar.
> 
> ...


 
Well thats how it was with the Gaang. Every member was literally broken compared to the warriors and benders they had to face.

Katara I think had a few weeks of training with Pakku between Season1 and Season2. But at the beginning of S2 he considered her master level already. 

I remember the first fight she had with Pakku,_ I was like - WTF!? Where did those skills come from..!?_


----------



## Bender (Mar 31, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> To short, it had three seasons, that's hardly short. Three seasons is more than enough for the proper amount of character development.



True, but it's kinda wack cuz it felt like Azula had to be nerfed (what with the mental breakdown) to give the Gaang a chance. Fucks sake, Azula barely knew what was going on and Katara ups and whups her. Even though Zuko became the firelord it stills feels like he was butt monkeyed since Azula took a shot at Katara knowing Zuko would defend her. From clashing with her in a cool fashion in "The Southern Raiders" to watching Katara struggle to elude her.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 31, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> ^ Well thats how it was with the Gaang. Every member was literally broken compared to the warriors and benders they had to face.
> 
> Katara I think had a few weeks of training with Pakku between Season1 and Season2. But at the beginning of S2 he considered her master level already.
> 
> I remember the forst fight she had with Pakku, I was like - WTF!? Where did those skills come from..!?



She'd been training all the way up to the northern Water tribe from what I recall...though her progress from novice to master, was amazingly fast.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 31, 2011)

Katara would not have beat Azula in a fair fight at the end of season 3, ie, Sozin's Comet empowerment.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 31, 2011)

Bender said:


> True, but it's kinda wack cuz it felt like Azula had to be nerfed (what with the mental breakdown) to give the Gaang a chance. Fucks sake, Azula barely knew what was going on and Katara ups and whups her. Even though Zuko became the firelord it stills feels like he was butt monkeyed since Azula took a shot at Katara knowing Zuko would defend her. From clashing with her in a cool fashion in "The Southern Raiders" to watching Katara struggle to elude her.



To be fair she was barely holding off the entire Gaang during The Chase. and the only reason why she was able to last so long was because she was using hit and run tactics. if she'd stood her ground during that sequence she would have lost.

Azula despite being a prodigy was never portrayed as being invincible.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 31, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> She'd been training all the way up to the northern Water tribe from what I recall...though her progress from novie to master, was amazingly fast.



I know, but before Pakku she was doing it on her own with trial and error and 1 scroll.

She struggled against Jet in ep 10 with water whips and some freezing....but against Pakku she was a BEAST...





Emperor Joker said:


> Azula despite being a prodigy was *never portrayed *as being *invincible*.



I did get a bit of that feeling... 

Even a free fall to death with no friends to pick her up, she still managed on her own...leaving a little smirk.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't feel like it was a gimp the way Azula was beat in the finale. It made perfect sense to me.

I'm sure if she was sane against Zuko in their final battle, it would have been like a hair pin win on both ends.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2011)

I still think that Katara's progression was unbelievably fast, but whatever.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 31, 2011)

I didn't have a problem with Katara beating Azula in the final, it's not like she beat her in skill. She outsmarted her with careful positioning.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 31, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I still think that Katara's progression was unbelievably fast, but whatever.



By all means her progress was extremely fast.

But that had nothing to do with how Azula got beat in the final. It was Katara's wit that beat Azula, not her strength.

Oh wait, you didn't ask me anything about that... my bad..


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 31, 2011)

Not really sure how to react to this.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 31, 2011)

The Potential said:


> By all means her progress was extremely fast.
> 
> But that had nothing to do with how Azula got beat in the final. It was Katara's wit that beat Azula, not her strength.



I think thats what irks a lot of people about the victory. Even against the whole Gaang and Iroh, when she was outpowered it was Azula's wit that made her come out on top.

They took that away from her so that Katara never had to face it.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 31, 2011)

Well they could have just let Zuko beat her fair and square but...... i don't know really..


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2011)

That would've been cooler.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 31, 2011)

The Potential said:


> Well they could have just let Zuko beat her fair and square but...... i don't know really..



Well like you said a sane Azula would have pushed the even improved Zuko to the limits. Katara comes in to help tip the balance (with Zuko dealing the final blow).

*Moral of story: *Teamwork/Friendship/Trust > Power/Cunning/Talent and all that jazz...


----------



## Gunners (Mar 31, 2011)

Him putting his life on the line for Katara was a powerful moment which would have been missed if he beat Azula.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 31, 2011)

Would have been way cooler considering their relationship thru out the series.

I felt pretty cheated because that was the battle Zuko, *Zuko*, was suppose to win...


----------



## Gunners (Mar 31, 2011)

I didn't feel cheated as it showed him depending on his friends. I don't think the author were concerned with Zuko finishing his rivalry with Azula as by that time he was above such pettiness, he only fought her as he saw it as the option where no one else would get hurt.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah I know Zuko was far above that but I just wanted to see him win.. The battle was still awesome though, beginning to end.

No I didn't get to see my favorite character defeat his rival but, the end result was executed well.


----------



## Bender (Mar 31, 2011)

The final showdown would've been better had Azula been sane and Zuko is shown about to get his ass kicked until he realizes that he shouldn't just rely on himself and his teammates. Cue, Katara stepping in using her badass waterbending and staving off a blow. Zuko steps in and knocks her to the ground. 

At the end of the battle Zuko walks up towards her and says something like "You are stronger than me Azula but so long as  have my friends I'll never lose."


----------



## The Potential (Mar 31, 2011)

That line could work for Zuko.


----------



## Wan (Mar 31, 2011)

DracoStorm said:


> But they're grunt soldier tanks, they only take one hit to topple over .  The fact kids beat years-of-experience adult firesoldiers all the time is one thing I didn't care for.  The powers fluctuated too much.



The Fire Nation soldiers at best have some basic military training.  Just a few weeks of intense training with a real master is better than that.



> That's still exposition.  And if you want to bring it up, sure.  Japanese animation is prepared to animate far more complex stories than we are, which means that they do action/adventure/drama/romance/etc better (heck, I can't even remember the last western cartoon that could be classed as primarily a romantic story) I'd say that's why television anime is far more widespread throughout the world than American television animation (Avatar included), or why you can actually consider anime a 'hobby' as opposed to American cartoons which aren't really treated as such and viewed more as '30 minute tool to get your kids to shut up and babysit them'.  And like DDJ and other said, it tends to get canceled before the end/milked out via sequel series a lot.



Exposition itself is not bad, but it can be placed badly.  Zuko had nothing else to do than monologue to an unconscious Aang, so it was fine.  Monologuing when you should be fighting your enemy is rather dim-witted, and just standing there while your enemy monologues is worse.

Western animation usually is not as serious or well-written as anime, true.  But that does not mean it _cannot_ be, nor does it mean that no such western animated series exist.  It's not like western writers themselves are worse; good western writers just gravitate more towards live action productions, self-perpetuating the misconception that cartoons are immature and just for kids.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 31, 2011)

> Exposition itself is not bad, but it can be placed badly. Zuko had nothing else to do than monologue to an unconscious Aang, so it was fine. Monologuing when you should be fighting your enemy is rather dim-witted, and just standing there while your enemy monologues is worse.


Link removed


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 31, 2011)

I felt like Azula could have either won the match or have done better, if she was sane. Her insanity seriously impaired her during her fight with Zuko and Katara 

Poor Azula T.T


----------



## Wan (Mar 31, 2011)

Haha, I love the Incredibles.


----------



## DracoStorm (Apr 1, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Try and understand this comprehend this simple fact, the orginisation became corrupt. Their original purpose was to keep peace in the city, over time they became more concerned with control and power.


 And what control did they gain by siding with Azula? They were kind of banished in the end and the Fire Nation took over.  They had everything they wanted under Long Feng, and the only reason he lost was because the Avatar himself came there and stopped him.  Azula was losing to a little girl from a backwater Water Tribe village and only after the Dai Li showed up to help did she actually have a fighting chance against Katara.  



> Your two complaints are incompatible with one another. You claim that she got a random power up, and then you go on to say we never saw her abilities or development. If you never saw what she had to offer how can you claim that she had a random power up when it can be strength she had from day one.


 I said they showed up once per season (Kyoshi Warriors and outside Ba Sing Sei with Azula. Well, I guess she was in Serpent's Pass as well, but she didn't really do anything)  Both times they lost.  Even the 'Zuko outnumbered them' kind of falls flat with the stuff Suki was pulling off in the Boiling Rock.




> Her belief in power being challenged would cause her to reflect and accept certain things in her life. Things like Zuko receiving more affection from their mother despite her being more talented would float across her mind along with her father abandoning her to burn down the world.


  Yet in the Beach she had no problem with that, and joked about how her mother thought she was a monster and Azula laughed and said she was right.  You can't have villains do cliche things like admit they're evil that then suddenly try to give them some last minute 'depth'.  Let me ask you, before Mai and Ty Lee betrayed her, did you have any idea at all she would actually break down like that? I personally would have liked a scene where she visits them in prison and has them address it (similar to Zuko talking to Iroh earlier about siding with Azula) and Azula maybe throwing a fit after they refuse to talk to her or depending on what they say to her, but the way they're written out of the show so fast seemed sloppy and like an afterthought.  My point is it could have been handled a lot better.  Like I said about something else, that might have been a bit heavy for a Nick show to actually go in-depth to Azula's little psychological problems by expanding on them more.  Having her try to talk to them and breakdown outside their prison might have been too much for Nick censors.



Waking Dreamer said:


> *Moral of story: *Teamwork/Friendship/Trust > Power/Cunning/Talent and all that jazz...


 The funny thing is friendship is what got Zuko beat in the first place.  Katara randomly being there proves friends are a liability and a weakness, and Azula was right.  If she wasn't there, Azula wouldn't have had a trump card and probably would have gotten beat.  She only got the upper hand after Katara came in the middle of the fight like an idiot and forced Zuko to take a hit for her.  Friends are overrated 



Mordin Solus said:


> The Fire Nation soldiers at best have some basic military training.  Just a few weeks of intense training with a real master is better than that.


 Er, on what ground do we have this knowledge?  If they've been in the military for years, then they should at least be quite formidable.  My brother was in the military for only a year and he's ripped and quite strong.  I recall soldiers still getting slapped with a water whip once or twice before Katara's training.  If you can't even hit a wimpy kid then you're a pretty awful soldier.  I just personally dislike the 'useless soldier' mentality in shows, especially if they lose to kids.



> Exposition itself is not bad, but it can be placed badly.  Zuko had nothing else to do than monologue to an unconscious Aang, so it was fine.  Monologuing when you should be fighting your enemy is rather dim-witted, and just standing there while your enemy monologues is worse.


  It's dramatic tension, though, especially in series where monologue and 'talking it out' can actually get through to certain people.  Most epics fights have it in some form or another, like goading and last minute/farewell speechs.  Usually it's kinda boring when it's just random people grunting and punching each other, like real life fights.


----------



## Wan (Apr 1, 2011)

DracoStorm said:


> Er, on what ground do we have this knowledge?  If they've been in the military for years, then they should at least be quite formidable.  My brother was in the military for only a year and he's ripped and quite strong.  I recall soldiers still getting slapped with a water whip once or twice before Katara's training.  If you can't even hit a wimpy kid then you're a pretty awful soldier.  I just personally dislike the 'useless soldier' mentality in shows, especially if they lose to kids.



You are assuming that the Fire Nation has the same level of military training as modern armies.  Ancient militaries, barring ultra-professional ones like the Roman Empire or Sparta, literally just recruited you off the street and told you to fight.



> It's dramatic tension, though, especially in series where monologue and 'talking it out' can actually get through to certain people.  Most epics fights have it in some form or another, like goading and last minute/farewell speechs.  Usually it's kinda boring when it's just random people grunting and punching each other, like real life fights.



The only dramatic tension in a monologue that lasts a whole episode or more, as many anime do, is entirely artificial and unbelievable.  A few sentences can build tension, but the typical shounen anime does not stop at that point.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 1, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> You are assuming that the Fire Nation has the same level of military training as modern armies.  Ancient militaries, barring ultra-professional ones like the Roman Empire or Sparta, literally just recruited you off the street and told you to fight.



It depends, hasnt the war been going on for 100 years?

Not to mention FN is the most industrial nation of all. Theyre all about standardised mass production. I dont see FN soliders as farmers given some armour to be little more than militia level. I mean they shouldnt be. Its at least 3 generations who have been born, lived and died with FN at war. 

Not to mention its FN who is the agressor and intentionally invading foreign soil to conquer it. In those hundered years I dont see any reason why they havent refined and standardised a level of fitness and skill for all their soldiers. Especially ones storming fortified enemy positions.

By the season 3 finale the named good guys were completely broken compared to the armies of nameless soldiers.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 1, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> *Moral of story: *Teamwork/Friendship/Trust > Power/Cunning/Talent and all that jazz...



technically katara only did beat Azula once she was mentally off with a cunning little trick.
And Sokka came up with some smart plans that got foiled. A lot.
And Aang over powered the Firelord.
Teamwork friendship and trust were simply the paths of how they got there.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 1, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> technically katara only did beat Azula once she was mentally off with a cunning little trick.
> And Sokka came up with some smart plans that got foiled. A lot.
> And Aang over powered the Firelord.
> Teamwork friendship and trust were simply the paths of how they got there.



Thats why the suggested way of Azule being defeated would have flowed more with their journey.


----------



## ElementX (Apr 1, 2011)

DracoStorm said:


> Yet in the Beach she had no problem with that, and joked about how her mother thought she was a monster and Azula laughed and said she was right.  You can't have villains do cliche things like admit they're evil that then suddenly try to give them some last minute 'depth'.  Let me ask you, before Mai and Ty Lee betrayed her, did you have any idea at all she would actually break down like that? I personally would have liked a scene where she visits them in prison and has them address it (similar to Zuko talking to Iroh earlier about siding with Azula) and Azula maybe throwing a fit after they refuse to talk to her or depending on what they say to her, but the way they're written out of the show so fast seemed sloppy and like an afterthought.  My point is it could have been handled a lot better.  Like I said about something else, that might have been a bit heavy for a Nick show to actually go in-depth to Azula's little psychological problems by expanding on them more.  Having her try to talk to them and breakdown outside their prison might have been too much for Nick censors.



I think it was clear in The Beach that Azula actually did care... it was one of the only times before her breakdown that we got a tiny glimpse of the pain within. But of course Azula wouldn't let anyone see that. I also think it would have been out of character for her to actually visit Mai and Ty Lee in prison. Azula is not the type to visit traitors and doing so would have confirmed the fact that she actually still cared about them. She handled her problems the best way she knew how: by trying to kill Zuko. 

The only place where censorship might have been involved is in the punishment she gave her friends. I mean she could have had them executed.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 3, 2011)

Just to clear this up, in the season 2 finale, Katara was beating Azula because it was night time (power up for Katara, power down for azula) and because Azula didn't have much experience fighting waterbenders. Notice how Zuko, a weaker firebender, countered Katara perfectly.

There is also the fact that earth and waterbenders power varies depending on their supply. Katara had a huge supply of water.

As for "The Beach," the one good thing that episode did was show another side of Azula especially, her apologizing to Ty Lee, because it showed just how deeply she was affected by the betrayal.


----------



## Glued (Apr 3, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> You are assuming that the Fire Nation has the same level of military training as modern armies.  Ancient militaries, barring ultra-professional ones like the Roman Empire or Sparta, literally just recruited you off the street and told you to fight.



There have always been professional soldiers since the days of the Persian Immortals. The Hindus had the Kshatriya caste. The Turks had the Jannisaries. The Egyptian sultanate had the mamelukes. The europeans had the knights. 

The Fire Nation has already developed an empire and even has colonies in other places. 

They even have overly decorative uniforms, not something you find with people off the street.

In fact the Fire Nation is very strict, it is a culture that outlaws dance and uses imperial music. Even children are told to march at a young age. .


----------



## Ito (Apr 3, 2011)

When the fuck is this show coming out?


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 3, 2011)

Ito said:


> When the fuck is this show coming out?



When the Avatar returns to the real world.


----------



## Fenix (Jun 18, 2011)

Ito said:


> When the fuck is this show coming out?



Fall 2012

Or so it seems


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Jun 19, 2011)

I cannot wait too long for my favorite show before I started seeing naruto


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 19, 2011)

Fenix said:


> Fall 2012
> 
> Or so it seems


Mutha effa.

This better be good.


----------



## Jena (Jun 20, 2011)

Ito said:


> When the fuck is this show coming out?



NEVER

The truth is that Mike and Bryan are out of ideas. They can't keep another series afloat.

However, they know that the rabid fans will devour them if they don't keep up appearances. So occasionally they mention something vaguely Korra-related and every year they release one new image. This is all a clever troll, I'm afraid.

But they're not counting on our strength. If we band together and gather enough stones to throw at them, we _just might_ be able to propel them into action.


----------



## Wan (Jun 20, 2011)

Jena said:


> NEVER
> 
> The truth is that Mike and Bryan are out of ideas. They can't keep another series afloat.
> 
> ...


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 23, 2011)

I almost forgot we had a separate thread for this.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 23, 2011)

I want to see Zuko's son. I thought he was mentioned as a character?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2011)

Let this thread die. I don't want to have to juggle between two threads to talk about the same thing.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 23, 2011)

Fenix said:


> Fall 2012
> 
> Or so it seems



Really? I thought it was for fall of this year, or spring of next at the latest. 
Damn.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 23, 2011)

Fall of 2012...such a long, long, long, long, long wait. 

I wish it would just air at the end of this year instead of making us wait. We've been good dangit, spoil us.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2011)

The show's existence in itself is spoiling us, haha.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> The show's existence in itself is spoiling us, haha.



Not enough I say! Not enough! 

I want to be extremely pampered. I knew I should have sold my house to go to Comic-Con. I knew they would show something mc-awesome like this.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 26, 2011)

Ahh new trailer looks awesome.


----------



## Synn (Jul 26, 2011)

Enigma said:


> Ahh new trailer looks awesome.



Where's the trailer?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 26, 2011)

Synn said:


> Where's the trailer?



Time to not watch Glee anymore, my dreams have been fulfilled.

Or this one: Time to not watch Glee anymore, my dreams have been fulfilled.

There was a better quality video up the other day, but it was removed. Good thing I saved it


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jul 26, 2011)

^ Thank you for the wonderful trailer!

My, what lovely animation! I can't believe that Korra will only be 26 episodes, though. If anyone has any updated news on that, do tell.


----------



## Synn (Jul 26, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Time to not watch Glee anymore, my dreams have been fulfilled.
> 
> Or this one: Time to not watch Glee anymore, my dreams have been fulfilled.
> 
> There was a better quality video up the other day, but it was removed. Good thing I saved it



Thanks. :33

It looks amazing!


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 26, 2011)

Ruby Moon said:


> ^ Thank you for the wonderful trailer!
> 
> My, what lovely animation! I can't believe that Korra will only be 26 episodes, though. If anyone has any updated news on that, do tell.


You're welcome, Ruby. 

There's a lot of information posted in the Avatar: The Last Airbender thread, though it should really be posted in here too... 

Here is something:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Images:


Information:

*Spoiler*: __ 






> My 'main event' at Comic-Con was defintely the Legend of Korra panel which I waited four hours for. It seems Nickelodeon finally decided to throw us Last Airbender fans a bone this year at the San Diego Comic-Con. Not only did we get to see an amazing trailer, but detailed concept art and a lot of information regarding the upcoming series. First, well start with the key-points they unloaded on us:
> 
> * The new time period takes place 70 years after Aang and his allies restored peace to the world.
> * A core theme in the show is airbender spirituality.
> ...










@Synn:
You're welcome! 

And yesh, it looks absolutely amazing pek


----------



## Klue (Aug 1, 2011)

Legend of Korra trailer is so amazing.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks really good Can't wait.  ONe more year..ugh..


----------



## JellyButter (Aug 1, 2011)

The trailer looks good.
I hope this show makes it as big as the last Avatar.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Aug 1, 2011)

From what I saw from the trailer, it looks like it's going to be good. Korra looks like a tall and muscular Katara.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 1, 2011)

korra looks freaking huge, like she doesn't need bending to kick my ass. if she is the bastard child of zuko i wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Klue (Aug 1, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Looks really good Can't wait.  ONe more year..ugh..



One more year? 

I thought Korra's adventure was to kick off this November?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> One more year?
> 
> I thought Korra's adventure was to kick off this November?



I thought so too.



> The Last Airbender: Legend of Korra (originally Avatar: Legend of Korra) is an upcoming American television series set in the Avatar universe as a spin-off of Avatar: The Last Airbender. It was expected to air on Nickelodeon in mid-2012,[1] but no concrete air date has been given. The series is currently under production, and is expected to run for 26 episodes.


----------



## Klue (Aug 1, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> I thought so too.



No, My, God!


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey, cool! A Korra thread on the NF! And here I thought I'd have to post in the regular ATLA Book 3: Fire thread. 

Seriously, when is it coming out? At first, I heard it was by this fall like in November, but then the date got pushed back to next year. What news, people?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2011)

Shit, this show isn't out yet?


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 2, 2011)

@Ruby:
Fall of 2012. A very long time away  But, we have that lovely trailer to keep us happy until then, and who knows what in the up coming months pek

@CrazyMoronx:
Waiting is something Avatar fans know a thing or two about


----------



## Kirito (Aug 2, 2011)

Shouldn't the thread title be changed ..?


----------



## Soranushi (Aug 2, 2011)

Fuck! so it's Fall 2012 now rather than Fall 2011? I guess the change in dates was due to the addition of a second season as going by the trailer I'd say they've got two-three eps already animated with the rest under going final editing. So it stands to reason that they'd have enough animated for the original 2011 premiere but will now hold off till they've finished the second set so they can be released in one go.

But this is just me trying to rationalize the change in date....


----------



## Matta Clatta (Aug 2, 2011)

It was supposed to be fall 2011?
What happened?


----------



## Nayrael (Aug 2, 2011)

It wsa supposed to be Fall 2011.
Than Nick asked more more episodes so it was turned into Fall 2012.
Now they are not sure themselves when they will air it


----------



## Klue (Aug 2, 2011)

I can't believe it'll be four years between the end of the first series and the start of the new one. Never again shall I allow Nick to make me wait this long.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 2, 2011)

Yea the wait is way to long


----------



## Muk (Aug 2, 2011)

should do direct to dvd or something

i can't believe how long they are delaying the show, i mean even if they'd only show 1 season they'd cash in on so much money it wouldn't even be funny


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 2, 2011)

Judging by Iria's sig and Terra's Avatar, it looks like the hand to hand combat will be better.


----------



## Wan (Aug 2, 2011)

Kirito said:


> Shouldn't the thread title be changed ..?


----------



## Klue (Aug 2, 2011)

Kirito said:


> Shouldn't the thread title be changed ..?



To what? 

Avatar: The Last Airbender - Legend of Korra?


Who the fudge would want that?


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 2, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Judging by Iria's sig and Terra's Avatar, it looks like the hand to hand combat will be better.



It will be loads better. pek

Thought I don't recall seeing much hand-to-hand combat in the last show.


----------



## Makyuusen (Aug 2, 2011)

Are the Voice actors going to be the same as before or is it not known yet?


----------



## Jena (Aug 2, 2011)

Makyuusen said:


> Are the Voice actors going to be the same as before or is it not known yet?



We don't know if any of the original characters will appear in the new series and if they do, they'll be _much_ older, so, no. Not unless there's some flashbacks or something.

All the major voice actors in Korra are listed here:


----------



## Hunter (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm excited for this series since I enjoyed TLA. But; the wait is very long.
It was suppose to be out this year in fall. Oh well, gotta wait another.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Aug 2, 2011)

I'd love to see less bending and more H2H in this series. collateral damage is cool but I always got a bit more out of the non bender vs bender or non bender vs non bender fights


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 2, 2011)

Makyuusen said:


> Are the Voice actors going to be the same as before or is it not known yet?



No, unless there are flashbacks. I think the only voice that made it from the previous show is Daniel Dae Kim. 

But we do get David Faustino.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> To what?
> 
> Avatar: The Last Airbender - Legend of Korra?
> 
> ...



B-but ... isn't the title The Last Airbender - Legend of Korra?


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 3, 2011)

Kirito said:


> B-but ... isn't the title The Last Airbender - Legend of Korra?



But we want it "Avatar: The Legend of Korra". 

James Cameron can stick it in his pipe and smoke it.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 3, 2011)

le sigh...great, we have to wait another year...

I don't think the characters from ATLA will be in Korra. Not unless Aang appears to Korra the way Roku did to him. Flashbacks? Dunno about that.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh God,fall 2012.

What the fuck..

Guess I shoudn't have hyped it so much..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2011)

We'll be playing Diablo III and FFXIII Versus and watching the Avengers before this is out.


----------



## Bender (Aug 3, 2011)

Fall of 2012


----------



## Wan (Aug 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> We'll be playing Diablo III and *FFXIII Versus *and watching the Avengers before this is out.



In your dreams.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2011)

You mark my words.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 3, 2011)

Yup, fall of next year. Its such a long time. 



> I don't think the characters from ATLA will be in Korra. Not unless Aang appears to Korra the way Roku did to him. Flashbacks? Dunno about that.


He might reappear to her as an older version of himself, probably. The more I think about it, the less likely I think it is we'll get flashbacks. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> We'll be playing Diablo III and *FFXIII Versus* and watching the Avengers before this is out.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 3, 2011)

::shrugs:: Well, at best, Terra, we'll get to see how the Republic was founded: by Aang and Zuko. Maybe them as adults, though if we ever hear them speak, I don't know.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 3, 2011)

Ruby Moon said:


> ::shrugs:: Well, at best, Terra, we'll get to see how the Republic was founded: by Aang and Zuko. Maybe them as adults, though if we ever hear them speak, I don't know.



Maybe, though they wouldn't have to shown how it happened. Tenzin would probably just share the story, or maybe it will be directed in the opening or something?


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 3, 2011)

^ It could be. I'd like to know how Tenzin came to live in a city full of anti-bender sentiment...


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 3, 2011)

Ruby Moon said:


> ^ It could be. I'd like to know how Tenzin came to live in a city full of anti-bender sentiment...



He lives on an island, a scared one I believe.  I think I remember reading its off the coast of RC.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 3, 2011)

^ An island, you say? How interesting. It'll make it harder for Korra to find him, then, if she's to learn airbending. Sounds like Tenzin doesn't want to be found.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 3, 2011)

Ruby Moon said:


> ^ An island, you say? How interesting. It'll make it harder for Korra to find him, then, if she's to learn airbending. Sounds like Tenzin doesn't want to be found.



He's probably watching over the city, and I think its the Island where Aang found the new Bison or the one with the Aang statue...


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Aug 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> We'll be playing Diablo III and *FFXIII Versus* and watching the Avengers before this is out.



Lolwut? 

Anyway, the anime looks epic, and I'm liking the whole idea. Korra is a badass (from the trailer).


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 3, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> He's probably watching over the city, and I think its the Island where Aang found the new Bison or the one with the Aang statue...



Wait...Aang found new Sky Bison?


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 3, 2011)

Ruby Moon said:


> Wait...Aang found new Sky Bison?



Yup, they basically look the same except the brown pattern down their backs has a bit more arrows running off the sides and the horns are curved a bit more.

There are also new Momos


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 3, 2011)

Dammit, Terra, that is AWESOMESAUCE!! New species of Sky Bison and more Momos! I can't wait to see them.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 3, 2011)

Ruby Moon said:


> Dammit, Terra, that is AWESOMESAUCE!! New species of Sky Bison and more Momos! I can't wait to see them.





There ya go


----------



## Wan (Aug 3, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> He might reappear to her as an older version of himself, probably. The more I think about it, the less likely I think it is we'll get flashbacks.



I'm 100% sure that Aang will appear to Korra as a spirit.  Not sure about other characters though *crosses fingers for OldLady!Toph.*


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 3, 2011)

Sigh.

As someone who enjoyed the Last Airbender, only have almost all my love for it crushed by the cop out in the final episode, I am not enthusiastic as I should be.

But I want this to be great, even if only to restore my love for the excellent 99.5% run of it's predecessor.


----------



## Jena (Aug 4, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Sigh.
> 
> As someone who enjoyed the Last Airbender, only have almost all my love for it crushed by the cop out in the final episode, I am not enthusiastic as I should be.
> 
> But I want this to be great, even if only to restore my love for the excellent 99.5% run of it's predecessor.



You didn't like the ending?


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 4, 2011)

Jena said:


> You didn't like the ending?



No, spirit bending(that was it was called correct?) was the amongst the biggest cop-outs I have ever seen.

Ozai should have died. 

The show creator who had until then had weaved an overall excellent story about growing up, facing one's fear and accepting your responsibilities in the world, shafted all of that just Aang could be a selfish and naive child.

Looking at the scenario, does anyone really believe simply taking away Ozai fire-bending made him any less dangerous? Ozai was scary because he was smart, ambitious and utterly lacked empathy.

The man was dangerous, not his firebending. 

Aang allowing him to live and shirking his responsibilities as the frakking avatar to protect and preserve his childish and naive principles was stupid beyond reason.

So yeah, I hated the ending.


----------



## Jena (Aug 4, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> No, spirit bending(that was it was called correct?) was the amongst the biggest cop-outs I have ever seen.
> 
> Ozai should have died.
> 
> ...



I can see where you're coming from, and I do somewhat agree. 

At the same time, I do like how they ended it. Spirit bending (I can't remember if that was the actual name or not either, lol) was introduced before the last episode, and Aang's internal conflict over his duty vs. ideologies was one of the main themes of the series. So I never felt like it was really a cop-out.

Also, I think it's easy to kill someone (talking from a power perspective). The fact that he could find another method makes Aang look more powerful. If I'm remember correctly, they also said in the show that only the Avatar could use spirit bending so it...makes sense to me. That could be one of the Avatar's special powers that makes him/her unique and stronger than an average bender.

One thing to keep in mind is that this is primarily a show for children. I think the message that "you should look for alternatives and stick to your morals" is a little bit better than the message "bad people need to be stopped at whatever cost". Is that particularly realistic? Not necessarily. But...I don't know, I still..."approve" (Ugh, approve sounds too soccer mom, but I can't think of another word).


----------



## Mider T (Aug 4, 2011)

Energybending.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 4, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> No, spirit bending(that was it was called correct?) was the amongst the biggest cop-outs I have ever seen.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Energybending 

The current ending is much better than Aang changing who he is as a person to just kill someone. I thought that the show giving you the "violence doesn't solve anything" and the "don't change yourself" was a really nice ending.

It would have ruined the show and Aang's character if he killed Ozai. Why? Because that's not Aang. That's not an Airbender. That's not something a Monk would do. And finally, its not what a child would do.


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 4, 2011)

Jena said:


> I can see where you're coming from, and I do somewhat agree.
> 
> At the same time, I do like how they ended it. Spirit bending (I can't remember if that was the actual name or not either, lol) was introduced before the last episode, and Aang's internal conflict over his duty vs. ideologies was one of the main themes of the series. So I never felt like it was really a cop-out.
> 
> ...



Yes, I get the looking for alternatives bit and they already did it with Katara when she faced her mothers' murderer. She walked away after deciding that was not who she was wanted to be and personally that was all well and good.

But she isn't the Avatar, whose responsibility is to the world, no to self. Aang decided the course for himself, not the betterment or safety of the world

Considering a hypothetical scenario, does no one consider the fact that rouge factions who both believed in the war and those who remember Zuko as a fallen, failure of an exiled prince would not rally around a still alive Ozai? Using him as a banner to put forth rebellion against this new world order?

If Ozai had died at Ang's hand, at least those factions would have feared an Avatar who was not afraid to do what was necessary, tempering their rage and fervor. Now all they will see is a, while powerful, naive child they have a chance against.

And yes, it is a children's show, but it doesn't lessen my annoyance.

Oh well, hopefully this new one is as good, or maybe better.



Terra Branford said:


> Energybending
> 
> The current ending is much better than Aang changing who he is as a person to just kill someone. I thought that the show giving you the "violence doesn't solve anything" and the "don't change yourself" was a really nice ending.
> 
> It would have ruined the show and Aang's character if he killed Ozai. Why? Because that's not Aang. That's not an Airbender. That's not something a Monk would do. And finally, its not what a child would do.



That is the point, Aang is not an Airbender monk.

He is the Avatar.

His duties are to the world as a whole, not to himself. And considering the show have been building him up towards accepting his responsibilities and role(of course he had issues, who would not have issues with killing?), I though he was going to do the right thing.

Of course I'll admit somewhere along the line I forgot this is a children's show and tripe like "violence never solves anything" are probably going to be the point.

Bah.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 4, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> That is the point, Aang is not an Airbender monk.
> 
> He is the Avatar.
> 
> ...


Yes, but even though he's the Avatar, violence should never be used and he shouldn't have to sacrifice his person doing it.

He did the right thing. He didn't take a life. That is possibly the best action and right thing, an Avatar has ever done.

With great power comes great responsibility. You can't go around killing people, even if they are evil.


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 4, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> He did the right thing. He didn't take a life. That is possibly the best action and right thing, an Avatar has ever done.



I don't want to drag the argument/debate out, but I will respond to this bit.

Right thing? Not in a million frakking years. Do you think a war that has lasted 100 years simply ends? That the Fire Nation, who up to this point had accepted the idea that they will rule over entire planet as fact, will simply accept that they are to give it up? Make good with people they have always been thought to view as inferior?

Hell no.

Ozai is dangerous, not his firebending.

And a living Ozai, their "true" Firelord, usurped by a traitorous price and a child avatar who can't bear to kill, will be the banner under which they rally. Rebellion, civil war, that is most logical result of Aang's decision.

At least if Ozai was dead, those rouge elements would fear both a resolute Avatar who did what was necessary and a Firelord willingly complicit to his father's death, maybe giving Zuko the time to win over his nation.

But instead Ozai lives.

So no, not a good thing.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 4, 2011)

> *And a living Ozai, their "true" Firelord,* usurped by a traitorous price and a child avatar who can't bear to kill, will be the banner under which they rally. Rebellion, civil war, that is most logical result of Aang's decision.



None of the Fire Nation seemed to have been angry over his fall...at all, else they wouldn't have cheered Zuko on or even allowed him to be Fire Lord. 

It was the right choice, but I suppose we'll just differ


----------



## Wan (Aug 4, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> I don't want to drag the argument/debate out, but I will respond to this bit.
> 
> Right thing? Not in a million frakking years. Do you think a war that has lasted 100 years simply ends? That the Fire Nation, who up to this point had accepted the idea that they will rule over entire planet as fact, will simply accept that they are to give it up? Make good with people they have always been thought to view as inferior?
> 
> ...



Ozai's firebending was what made him dangerous.  Just look at his title -- "Fire" Lord.  His immense power with firebending was his status symbol, the mark of a powerful Fire Lord.  Do you think the Fire Nation would so willingly follow a man who can no longer truly fight?  Those who oppose Zuko would rather make a grab for their own power.

And what about those who don't?  A key theme throughout the show has been that not everyone in the Fire Nation is evil, even high-ranking (if former) officers.  Iroh.  Jeong Jeong.  Piandao.  They have support of commoners as well, as shown by Ming helping Iroh in jail.  After a hundred years of war, too many people are tired of the senseless violence.   And many of those who were privy to Ozai's plan to destroy the Earth Kingdom probably thought him insane with power.  It was just because of that power that they couldn't act against him, power that he no longer has.

Ozai probably maintained his power due to sychophants and blindly loyal masses.  Now that Ozai has no power the sychophants have no reason to help him.  The blindly loyal masses are just that -- blindly loyal.  They'd obey anyone who was declared "Fire Lord".  Those who have intelligence a cut above the masses can probably figure that this course is best for the Fire Nation.  That's not to say Ozai had no supporters after he got thrown in jail, just not enough to spark true rebellion and civil war.

Ozai's just fine in his jail cell.  At least there won't forever be animosity between the Fire Nation and the Avatar because an Avatar _killed_ a Fire Lord.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 4, 2011)

If Ozai was killed it would have made him a martyr. Stripping him of his power, essentially emasculating him, did more to damage his cause than slaying him.


----------



## Nodonn (Aug 4, 2011)

> Ozai's firebending was what made him dangerous. *Just look at his title -- "Fire" Lord*. His immense power with firebending was his status symbol, the mark of a powerful Fire Lord. Do you think the Fire Nation would so willingly follow a man who can no longer truly fight? Those who oppose Zuko would rather make a grab for their own power.



First of all, that's a ridiculous argument. 
Secondly, the only impressive firebending we saw him do was in the final episode. In the dozens of episodes before that we saw how much devastation he caused while ruling in his palace.
As long as those loyal to him understand that he is their best shot for world domination they will rally around him and his lack of firebending will be irrelevant.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 4, 2011)

Do you think Mike and Bryan went through all these political issues when they were coming up with a way to defeat Ozai?

Or would it have more been like, well Ozai wont die because Nickelodeon wouldnt allow that...


----------



## Nayrael (Aug 4, 2011)

Both Nick didn't want him to die (thankfully, Korra was said to be 13+ unlike its TLA) and they probably wanted Aang to successfully stay an Airbender (who oppose killings).


----------



## Matta Clatta (Aug 4, 2011)

True you know technically when they overthrow regimes like that you have to kill all the heirs besides the one you want in power so someone can't back a revolution behind them.
Ozai should have been killed but I can understand why Nick didn't want to do something like that.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 4, 2011)

They could've made Ozai oppose Aang's offers for truce, and end up killing himself if they didn't want Aang to or had Ozai killed by his own folloers.
Look at the Lion King (first movie), classic, Scar was killed by his followers, scar killed his brother, all that moral shit was still taught. Simba still gave Scar a chance and took the high road.

That being said I think the ending of avatar worked just fine. Ozai was now weakened to the point even with his mind he wouldn't be able to protect himself if he angered people further, an assassination would be child's play.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 4, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> They could've made Ozai oppose Aang's offers for truce, and end up killing himself if they didn't want Aang to or had Ozai killed by his own folloers.
> Look at the Lion King (first movie), classic, Scar was killed by his followers, scar killed his brother, all that moral shit was still taught. Simba still gave Scar a chance and took the high road.



IIRC Scar was owning the shit out of Simba until Simba pulled off an MMA move.

On topic though, I think the ending was for the best. Maybe the lesson of the story was that everyone deserved a second chance, even if you were the Fire Lord.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 4, 2011)

The repatriation of zuko, defeat of Azula in an agni kai and the merciful emasculation of Ozai were the most diplomatically sound options possible


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 4, 2011)

Nodonn said:


> First of all, that's a ridiculous argument.
> Secondly, the only impressive firebending we saw him do was in the final episode. In the dozens of episodes before that we saw how much devastation he caused while ruling in his palace.
> As long as those loyal to him understand that he is their best shot for world domination they will rally around him and his lack of firebending will be irrelevant.



He wasn't their best shot at world domination, precisely because he no longer had fire bending.

The Fire Nation justified their attempted world domination on ideas of manifest destiny and might is right; the enitre Fire Nation military was composed of Fire Benders, and Ozai had a much lauded reputation- reinforced by Azula, Zuko, Iroh and others, and proven by his mastery of Lightning Bending- as being perhaps the strongest Fire Bender alive. Without that, he is what he is- a nobody, stuck in a jail, living at the mercy of his enemies.

Aside from that, Ozai surrounded himself with sychophants and yes men, so the guys who are "loyal to him" either don't know him very well, or are probably utterly useless. He is a bad father and a bad leader, a childish psychopath who seemed concerned mostly with his own power and displays of his own power. By the end of the series he has lost Ba Sing Sei, the daughter he left in charge went nuts and alienated the entire palace shortly before being overthrown by his son, his fleet of airships were brought down by three kids, and he himself was soundly trounced and neutered by the Avatar, who has united with the new ruler who has made peace with and has allies in both other nations. 

And he did all this at the absolute _height_ of his power, with Sozin's comet around no less. If you are someone hoping to achieve world domination with Ozai as your figurehead, that is a pretty sobering assesment. Better to throw your lot in with somebody else.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 4, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> The repatriation of zuko, defeat of Azula in an agni kai and the merciful emasculation of Ozai were the most diplomatically sound options possible



Exactly.

It took more for Aang to what he did instead of be a butcher like Ozai was.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Aug 4, 2011)

Aang didn't want to kill simply because of his air nomad upbringing that was it. If it was any other Avatar they would have killed Ozai.
That's all I really took away from him sparing him.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 4, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> Aang didn't want to kill simply because of his air nomad upbringing that was it. If it was any other Avatar they would have killed Ozai.
> That's all I really took away from him sparing him.



That's a major factor of it, another is because he just didn't want to take a life. He explained it himself in the show...


----------



## Batman4Life (Aug 4, 2011)

im kinda glad he didnt kill Ozai. Who knows we might get to find out what happened to Zuko's mom in the new show


----------



## Heloves (Aug 5, 2011)

well I really liked the preview to the show...and Korra is so pek ....


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 5, 2011)

Heloves said:


> well I really liked the preview to the show...and Korra is so pek ....



Korra is love.

Thank God it wasn't a girly girly female Avatar. I want to see a female avatar that loves to kick arse and beat on teammates, loves to spar etc etc.

That's just awesome. pek


----------



## Heloves (Aug 5, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Korra is love.
> 
> Thank God it wasn't a girly girly female Avatar. I want to see a female avatar that loves to kick arse and beat on teammates, loves to spar etc etc.
> 
> That's just awesome. pek



I must admit I enjoy powerful women ... their power gives them a grace that is hypnotizing..plus she has a balance of wearing cool gear but still has a beauty to her

I can't wait .. for it to be on Nicktoons only


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 5, 2011)

Heloves said:


> I must admit I enjoy powerful women ... their power gives them a grace that is hypnotizing..plus she has a balance of wearing cool gear but still has a beauty to her
> 
> I can't wait .. for it to be on Nicktoons only



Hopefully she'll be funny or offer some funny moments, like Toph. 

Did you want it on another channel...?


----------



## Whitest Rose (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm looking forward to this series. The trailer was wonderful. pek


----------



## Nandireya (Aug 14, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Sigh.
> 
> As someone who enjoyed the Last Airbender, only have almost all my love for it crushed by the cop out in the final episode, I am not enthusiastic as I should be.
> 
> But I want this to be great, even if only to restore my love for the excellent 99.5% run of it's predecessor.



You are not alone.  But it wasn't just the final episode...Season Three as a whole let me down.  I won't even watch half of the episodes, I find them pointless or disappointing...

And I won't even start on the spiritbending crap.


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 14, 2011)

Shut up Nandireya. Seriously, you're just as annoying as you were 4 years ago.


----------



## Nandireya (Aug 14, 2011)

At least I'm not fickle


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 14, 2011)

Now, now, children. We're here to discuss Korra, remember? 

So The Legend of Korra is going to be a bit more than 26 episodes, yes? I think I read someone posting that Bryke said they were coming up with new ideas and situations for this Water Tribe Avatar to get into, so maybe we'll have at least a season to count on, if not two.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Aug 14, 2011)

26 eps are how many Nick ordered so I expect the series to end with that many.


----------



## Klue (Aug 14, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> 26 eps are how many Nick ordered so I expect the series to end with that many.



A single season, I'm sure, right?


----------



## Whitest Rose (Aug 15, 2011)

Nandireya said:


> You are not alone.  But it wasn't just the final episode...Season Three as a whole let me down.  I won't even watch half of the episodes, I find them pointless or disappointing...
> 
> And I won't even start on the spiritbending crap.



I can see why you feel that way. Book three had such a great setup to begin with, but there were several episodes where the main cast were negligent of their responsibilities, and some of the episodes were a little pointless in general, such as "The Painted Lady" and "The Ember Island Players". I suppose I wanted Team Avatar to get down to business instead of nonchalantly going to see a play or fooling around on the beach. There was some nice character development in some of those less-important episodes, but... I don't know, it just seemed a little off to me. Hope I made some sense.

& Regarding the way Aang finished off Ozai, that bothered me a bit too at first. I felt he should've risen up to his duty as the Avatar and been able to surmount his troubles, and done what needed to be done. But then an immense, prehistoric turtle miraculously appears out of the blue to teach him a method that just happens to be another way to do the deed. How convenient.

Part of me thinks that we all expect too much from Aang, he was only twelve years old. But he did manage to accomplish tons of other things any regular child would never have been able to do... meh. I'm just rambling again.




Klue said:


> A single season, I'm sure, right?



If it will be running for 26 episodes, then it probably will be a single season- Books 1 and 2 of the original series both consisted of 20 episodes, and Book 3 of 21 episodes.


----------



## ctype (Aug 15, 2011)

*"The Painted Lady" and "The Ember Island Players"*

I call it "tension".


----------



## Wan (Aug 15, 2011)

The continuity in season 3 wasn't quite as tight in season 2 (but there still definitely was continuity).  The episodes themselves did not drop in quality.



Klue said:


> A single season, I'm sure, right?



A first season of 12 episodes and a second of 14.


----------



## Nandireya (Aug 15, 2011)

ctype said:


> *"The Painted Lady" and "The Ember Island Players"*
> 
> I call it "tension".



I actually enjoyed _The Ember Island Players_...pointless as it was...

Mike and Bryan have basically promised there won't be 'filler' episodes in Korra.  Of course, they still have the upcoming comics from Dark Horse to goof around in.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 22, 2011)

*subscibes


----------



## Matta Clatta (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh snap Rufio is gonna be back


----------



## Mider T (Aug 23, 2011)

*Squirts*

Damnit, that's the 3rd peel this month


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 23, 2011)

Ozai's defeat nearly ruined the finale. the comedic way it ended really annoyed me.


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 23, 2011)

Toph making fun of him and Ozai lying on the ground drooling? I didn't mind that.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 23, 2011)

I felt Ozai's defeat was underwhelming. I didn't care for Azula's either...

PLOT CHAINS!


----------



## Wan (Aug 24, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Ozai's defeat nearly ruined the finale. the comedic way it ended really annoyed me.



Ozai's defeat wasn't comedic at all.  The way he was treated afterwards was.  (and really, no respect should be afforded for that man)


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 24, 2011)

Yea, the only comedic stuff that happened was after he was defeated. Before that it was serious


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Oman said:


> Ozai's defeat wasn't comedic at all.  The way he was treated afterwards was.  (and really, no respect should be afforded for that man)



By the way, you _do_ know that his name is officially Amon, don't you? Not Oman?


----------



## MunchKing (Aug 24, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> By the way, you _do_ know that his name is officially Amon, don't you? Not Oman?





Oman did the name change when the character's name was not yet confirmed in the SDCC by the creators.

Oman was rumored to be the name at the time.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 24, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Ozai's defeat nearly ruined the finale. the comedic way it ended really annoyed me.



100% Agreed.

It almost turned it back into a kids game.


----------



## Wan (Aug 24, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> By the way, you _do_ know that his name is officially Amon, don't you? Not Oman?


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 24, 2011)

MunchKing said:


> Oman did the name change when the character's name was not yet confirmed in the SDCC by the creators.
> 
> Oman was rumored to be the name at the time.



I know; its just, its turned out it was Amon, and I was wondering if he knew that yet.


Guess he didn't.


----------



## Wan (Aug 24, 2011)

No, I did, it's just not something I'm happy about.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 24, 2011)

What's the big deal over some name?


----------



## MunchKing (Aug 24, 2011)

Ruby Moon said:


> What's the big deal over some name?



He will be reminded that Oman is a country in the Arabian Peninsula and not the name of a certain Equalist leader in the new Avatar series each time he logs in on this forum.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 24, 2011)

^ I see. Well, Oman, don't let it get to you.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 24, 2011)

Oman said:


> No, I did, it's just not something I'm happy about.



Don't you have one more name change?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 24, 2011)

Some misspellings can be corrected without the usage of a name change.

Though that also depends on the admin doing the request.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 31, 2011)

Not sure if this has been posted yet


----------



## Glued (Aug 31, 2011)

Sokka: He's taking on the Firelord, the baddest man on the planet.

Baddest man on the planet, bah. Aang spared him

Combustion Man should have been the Firelord.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 3, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Ozai's defeat nearly ruined the finale. the comedic way it ended really annoyed me.



I think afterwards was much more annoying.I know "being not serious about the serious stuff" is a part of the series but...He's the fire lord...He deserved more than Team Rocket ending.




Greenbeast said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet



Aaand I have to wait even more for translations.FML


----------



## Wan (Sep 3, 2011)

Uh, it will be written in English...


----------



## Black Superman (Sep 3, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Ozai's defeat nearly ruined the finale. the comedic way it ended really annoyed me.



Compared to the hyping of his powerlevel under sozin's comet and the season finale  four way fight with azula and zuko, it was a bit of a dissapointment. Going back to watch the Frieza Saga in dbz kai, the way they did the build up for goku vs frieza was epic, much better than Avatar. It's an understatement to say that Frieza was a monster. You can tell Toriyama meant for Frieza to be the last boss.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 3, 2011)

Oman said:


> Uh, it will be written in English...




English isn't my first language 

set holyshitomg royroyroyroy


----------



## Wan (Sep 3, 2011)

But obviously you can at least read/write it...if it's such a big deal why not read it in English?

Oh and thanks.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 3, 2011)

Umm,because it will be probably published around here later? And we can not find these stuff online ? Whatevs,I'll try to find a way.

Battle Scherzo is one damn badass ost. Well, everything about episode 19 is badass


----------



## Wan (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh.  Hadn't considered that.  Best of luck getting to read it, whatever way you can.

I'm still waiting on Brotherhood Part 4 DVDs through Netflix. Why is it that half of the series is on instant and the other half is DVD only?


----------



## Jena (Sep 3, 2011)

Oman said:


> I'm still waiting on Brotherhood Part 4 DVDs through Netflix. Why is it that half of the series is on instant and the other half is DVD only?



Because Netflix is mean. 

Most of the dub is available on the funimation website free to watch, though. You have to sit through commercials, but the quality is really nice.

I watched it in like July and they had up to episode 53 dubbed available. They probably have all of them up there now.


----------



## Wan (Sep 3, 2011)

Really?  Didn't know that.  I have work soon but the moment I get home I'll be sure to watch as much as I can...thanks!


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 3, 2011)

Oman said:


> Oh.  Hadn't considered that.  Best of luck getting to read it, whatever way you can.
> 
> I'm still waiting on Brotherhood Part 4 DVDs through Netflix. Why is it that half of the series is on instant and the other half is DVD only?




Thank you so much 

I've watched the dub online but I dunno.Jena's comment seems legit 

uppss am i making ot comments? I'm not sorry for being a diehard Mustangist


----------



## Ruby Moon (Sep 3, 2011)

Ahhh, why are you guys spammin'? Let's talk about Korra!


----------



## Mider T (Jan 15, 2012)

ralph lauren


----------



## Hunter (Jan 15, 2012)

Any word on the official premier date?
From what I heard it's Fall 2012 with rumors of early 2013. I hope it isn't true.


----------



## Synn (Jan 15, 2012)

Mider T said:


> ralph lauren



Thank you


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 15, 2012)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Compared to the hyping of his powerlevel under sozin's comet and the season finale  four way fight with azula and zuko, it was a bit of a dissapointment. Going back to watch the Frieza Saga in dbz kai, the way they did the build up for goku vs frieza was epic, much better than Avatar. It's an understatement to say that Frieza was a monster. You can tell Toriyama meant for Frieza to be the last boss.



I found the final fight between Aang and Ozai to be very awesome, but I do agree that Toph and Sokka's behavior after that was extremely inappropriate, and ruined any sense of drama that had been present only moments before. This series being aimed at a younger audience is no excuse for allowing its characters to behave in such a manner, in my mind.

To change the subject, I am certain that someone may have asked this before, but could this thread be merged with the original _Avatar_ thread, as there is no need to have two separate threads, or would doing so make the thread too large in terms of space that it occupies on the server that hosts this forum?


----------



## hehey (Jan 15, 2012)

Ozai was ass, he got owned easily as soon as Aang went Avatar state, suddenly he was on the defensive and suddenly Aang was untouchable, so much for the comet power up it didn't prevent Ozai from being rolled right over, the guy definitely wasn't final boss material.... shouldve called him Fodder Lord Ozai.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 15, 2012)

Hunter said:


> Any word on the official premier date?
> From what I heard it's Fall 2012 with rumors of early 2013. I hope it isn't true.



Fall 2012, Nick has it on its lineup.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 15, 2012)

hehey said:


> Ozai was ass, he got owned easily as soon as Aang went Avatar state, suddenly he was on the defensive and suddenly Aang was untouchable, so much for the comet power up it didn't prevent Ozai from being rolled right over, the guy definitely wasn't final boss material.... shouldve called him Fodder Lord Ozai.



That is exactly what annoys me; that attitude of disrespect. Ozai was the Fire Lord, one of the most powerful firebenders in the series, and he actually lasted far longer against Aang in the Avatar state than did anyone else, a feat that is not to be understated, in my mind. Plus, Aang was the Avatar, the living embodiment of the world, so it is only to be expected that few people could ever stand against him in a fight after he had mastered all four elements and the ability to use the Avatar state.

That has actually been one of my chief complaints about this franchise since I began following it; no normal person, or even another bender, can stand against the Avatar after the Avatar has achieved their full power. I know that, in numerous series similar to this one, the main character is often more powerful than any other character (i.e, Goku, Luffy, Naruto, and Ichigo), but in the series from which those characters originate, it is not a concrete rule that the main character must also be the most powerful character, which, by contrast, is the case with _Avatar._ Does anyone else here dislike the fact that the Avatar is the most powerful character in the series as a rule? I certainly do.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 15, 2012)

The Avatar was created to keep balance between all forces on their planet,was it not?

Of course s/he would need to be the strongest to actually do it.

That doesn't mean that "normal" benders weren't capable of great things.

Heck,just look at Toph..she invented freaking metalbending,a thing that no other bender,not even the past Avatars,have actually done to my knowledge.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 15, 2012)

Leaks everywhere!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> The Avatar was created to keep balance between all forces on their planet,was it not?
> 
> Of course s/he would need to be the strongest to actually do it.
> 
> ...



Yes, and Iroh invented the art of redirecting lightning, so I suppose that you do have a good point, there.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 17, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> The Avatar was created to keep balance between all forces on their planet,was it not?
> 
> Of course s/he would need to be the strongest to actually do it.
> 
> ...


I understand a bit of where they are coming from (I still feel the finale was good though).

The whole thing about Ang mastering all 4 elements and solely not relying on power of the Avatar to achieve victory was focused-on several times in the series. However in the finale it was a slight cop-out, in order to beat Ozai he did have to go into the Avatar state to win.

But at the same time it less with to do with Ang's skill, and more to due with the uncertainty/hesitation with killing Ozai along with his fear of actually losing the war. And while he did go into the state to take down Ozai, he also came out of it before delivering the finishing blow.

He didn't completely use the Avatar state to spirit-bend Ozai's power away from him, he didn't use it to redirect lightning, and he didn't use it when earth-bending Ozai into stone shackles. Ozai wasn't the biggest threat in the finale, Ang's very own doubts were.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 20, 2012)

When will Nickelodeon deliver us from this loooooong wait?!


----------



## Wan (Jan 20, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> I understand a bit of where they are coming from (I still feel the finale was good though).
> 
> The whole thing about Ang mastering all 4 elements and solely not relying on power of the Avatar to achieve victory was focused-on several times in the series. However in the finale it was a slight cop-out, in order to beat Ozai he did have to go into the Avatar state to win.
> 
> ...



Bingo.  I've heard the complaint that Aang ended up using the Avatar State to win the fight with Ozai, thus making all his training in the previous seasons pointless.  But that's only if you're looking at Aang's growth in the limited terms of his fighting ability.  Aang needed to grow in his emotional and psychological abilities to not only beat Ozai, but to bring an end to the war and guide the world back into peace.  He certainly couldn't have done that if he had beaten Ozai with the Avatar State at the beginning of the show.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 23, 2012)

Bumping this back to the first page. It should be the new main _Avatar_ thread, not the _Book of Fire_ one again.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 23, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Bumping this back to the first page. It should be the new main _Avatar_ thread, not the _Book of Fire_ one again.



Yes, I agree with you; there is no need to have two separate threads for one franchise, even if that franchise is divided into two different series.


----------



## Wan (Jan 23, 2012)

Since the next thing out of Avatar: The Last Airbender is going to be "The Promise" graphic novel series, I suggest making a thread in the Comic Book section.  In fact, I think I'll go do that right now...


----------



## Kage (Jan 23, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Fall 2012, Nick has it on its lineup.



fall?



damn. i was expecting spring 2012 though i'm not sure why.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 23, 2012)

Fall? That is pretty far away, but at least its not set to 2013 or getting the constant delay or hiatus Young Justice is. xD


----------



## Burke (Jan 24, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, I agree with you; there is no need to have two separate threads for one franchise, even if that franchise is divided into two different series.



1. TRAITOR

2. The avatar thread (You know, the little one with over 30 thousand posts) revovles around *discusion* pertaining to any bit of the avatar universe.

plus the people are much cooler


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 24, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> 1. TRAITOR
> 
> 2. The avatar thread (You know, the little one with over 30 thousand posts) revovles around *discusion* pertaining to any bit of the avatar universe.
> 
> plus the people are much cooler



I am no traitor, St. Burke; and are you saying that this thread is not intended for general discussion of the _Avatar_ universe?


----------



## Wan (Jan 24, 2012)

A discussion pertaining to any bit of the Avatar universe belongs in a fanclub thread or something.  Avatar has expanded past only being discussed as a single TV show.


----------



## Jena (Jan 25, 2012)

I think there should really be two threads. Although we talk about Korra in the other Avatar thread, it is dedicated to the original series. Korra and the original series are related, but I think they are still considered different series. So we should have one thread for the original series and another one for the new one.


Just my two cents.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 25, 2012)

By the time that Korra is ready to train with Tenzin, how many other students might he have? By how much might the airbender order have recovered after seventy years? I am hoping that Tenzin and his children are not the only airbenders in this series before Korra learns the art of airbending.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 25, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> By the time that Korra is ready to train with Tenzin, how many other students might he have? By how much might the airbender order have recovered after seventy years? I am hoping that Tenzin and his children are not the only airbenders in this series before Korra learns the art of airbending.


As far as we know, the original airbenders are dead. The only ones we can expect to exist are Aangs family, so where do you expect these other students to be appearing from?


----------



## santanico (Jan 25, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> When will Nickelodeon deliver us from this loooooong wait?!



They think anticipation makes the heart grow fonder?


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 25, 2012)

This needs to be released already.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 25, 2012)

> *By the time that Korra is ready to train with Tenzin, how many other students might he have? *By how much might the airbender order have recovered after seventy years? I am hoping that Tenzin and his children are not the only airbenders in this series before Korra learns the art of airbending.


Supposedly only his family because its been stated that he and his children, besides Korra, are the last Airbenders.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 25, 2012)

What about Tenzin's two siblings?  Katara and Aang had three children.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 25, 2012)

Supposedly they can't bend, from what I was told...


----------



## Wan (Jan 25, 2012)

I heard Aang's other two children are waterbenders.  Tenzin's wife isn't a bender.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 25, 2012)

Waterbenders? I don't recall hearing that before, so that's news to me! xD Alright then, Waterbenders or nonbenders, I suppose it answers the question anyways.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 25, 2012)

I mentioned this in the comic thread but I don't know if it was brought up here...that Aang found a flock of Sky Bison after the war?


----------



## Wan (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah, it's something that Mike and Bryan mentioned at the SDCC Legend of Korra panel.  After the war Aang found a herd of Sky Bison; that's why there are going to be a few around during LoK.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 25, 2012)

Why was I under the impression that Korra was Aang's daughter? Also am I the only one that feels that it's weird to have an avatar that can't airbend?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 25, 2012)

^Because you don't pay attention to the thread, releases, or anything about Avatar-related things?


----------



## Wan (Jan 25, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> Why was I under the impression that Korra was Aang's daughter? Also am I the only one that feels that it's weird to have an avatar that can't airbend?



To the first, you just didn't think it through.  To the second, yeah, it's kind of weird, but that's part of the point I'm sure.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 26, 2012)

Oman said:


> Yeah, it's something that Mike and Bryan mentioned at the SDCC Legend of Korra panel.  After the war Aang found a herd of Sky Bison; that's why there are going to be a few around during LoK.



Ah. I had meant to look into that since I remembered seeing a Sky Bison in one of the leaks. That clears that up.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 26, 2012)

> Why was I under the impression that Korra was Aang's daughter? Also am I the only one that feels that it's weird to have an avatar that can't airbend?


Its probably because Airbending is very spiritual, and Korra doesn't have the spiritual part down of bending.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 29, 2012)

New clip and pictures came out yesterday


----------



## Synn (Jan 29, 2012)

Mider T said:


> New clip and pictures came out yesterday



Can you post them, please? :33


----------



## Castiel (Mar 17, 2012)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA

the Legend of Korra leaked, and the way it was leaked is so hilariously incompetent I'm amazed




guess what the nick and pass is

just guess

hint it's in the url


----------



## Kage (Mar 17, 2012)

do you know the details?

while i was watching earlier i wondered.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 17, 2012)

So, the first episode has now finally arrived? I shall watch it, and post my thoughts when I am finished!


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 17, 2012)

Not officially, someone logged into the Nick site and got it from there. I would advise against watching it on their site, who knows who is watching that site. I mean the password and the admin login has to be on purpose.

I have a terrible feeling this leak is going to crush this new Avatar series...I'll still be watching no matter what of course.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 18, 2012)

Finally finished the ep, man I am pumped.  Pretty good opener, not as bombastic as I was hoping for but I really got into the characters and am interested in what's coming next


----------



## Fourangers (Mar 18, 2012)

I can't see this.  Why I can't see this?!?!  WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY????? 

I'm using firefox btw


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 18, 2012)

I finished watching the episode, and posted my thoughts about it in the main _Avatar_ thread. I am so very excited about this new series!


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 18, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Finally finished the ep, man I am pumped.  Pretty good opener, not as bombastic as I was hoping for but I really got into the characters and am interested in what's coming next



Good Lord, man. What else were you expecting?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 18, 2012)

What's the username and password?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 18, 2012)

I wouldn't log onto the press site if I were you Mider T. There are downloads available, but if you still need the password and information, look here:


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 18, 2012)

Don't know why but nickpress just isn't workin' for me at all. the accnt/pw worked just fine...but the screening room is blank.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 18, 2012)

PM me links please Terra for download


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 18, 2012)

Did anyone manage to put it up for download or anything, lol? I'm at the site but the video won't stream, don't know if there's an IP Block or something.


----------



## Soul King (Mar 18, 2012)

Hyunyoung singing If I Were a Boy

For people who want to watch it! 


*Spoiler*: _Episode_ 



Oh, sweet baby Jesus. It is absolutely amazing and nostalgic. I love Korra and Tenzin's personality. I love how Katara looks like her Grangran, and I love how Tenzin's children are so energetic and casually use airbending. I especially love the little one.

As for the episode, absolutely fantastic episode for an intro. I hated how one of the kids interrupted Katara's story about Zoro's mother. Naga is really cool. I knew Korra was going to be arrested. The Metalbenders aren't as cool as I thought they'd be, they aren't even Metalbending?  Linlin also has a cool personality. I loved Korra's mini-speech at the end. I also love Korra's bending and how well she could use it when she was little. 

As for animation and music. They both seemed a little Disney, the animation more than the music, and that was basically the only part I didn't care for, other than the Metalbending.

pek


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Just finished the 1st episode and it was awesome.

I really like how they're using the Japanese Anime style and really pushing the more western style of Acting and Character animation into it, even more so than in Airbender. The part where Korra is leaving the police station and Lin does that hand gesture and stare and Korra mimics her and stares back was great. 

The Airbender family are freaking hilarious and Korra as well.

While I liked the more medieval setting from the Airbender era, I'm really starting to like this more contemporary setting in Korra. Its interesting and a breath of fresh air. Looking to see what that ninja guy can do.


----------



## Synn (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you guys for the link


----------



## Stringer (Mar 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _:_ 



_'Soooo. . . do you live in that bush?'_ 



Korra is a pretty awesome, nice set of characters.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 18, 2012)

Yeah, it was a really strong start to the series. Loved it.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 18, 2012)

Dat animation budget.

Hot damn.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 18, 2012)

You guys are awesome! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Gran-gran, I've been reading all about your old adventures and I've been dying to ask you - what happened to Zuko's mom?" 
Gintama level trolling right there 

Great start. I can't even begin to describe how much I love they're presenting the themes and setting. Overall, writing, animation and music are all top notch.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 18, 2012)

I think I came in my pants. Twice.


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 18, 2012)

IM THE AVATAR, YOU GOTTA DEAL WITH IT!!


----------



## Gabe (Mar 18, 2012)

good episode


----------



## Ishi no Ishi (Mar 18, 2012)

Soul King said:


> Hyunyoung singing If I Were a Boy
> 
> For people who want to watch it!
> 
> ...



Thanks! That was awesome.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 18, 2012)

Lol, found this awesome gif from the 1st episode.


----------



## OmniOmega (Mar 18, 2012)

Before Youtube takes it off
Or you could just watch the full short here


----------



## Mider T (Mar 18, 2012)

Soul King said:


> Hyunyoung singing If I Were a Boy
> 
> For people who want to watch it!
> 
> ...



How were they not metalbending?  Thats all they were using.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 18, 2012)

When does the new series air? I've been anxiously awaiting this for several years. It better be good, unlike that turd called "The Walking Dead."


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 18, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> When does the new series air? I've been anxiously awaiting this for several years. It better be good, unlike that turd called "The Walking Dead."


April 14, 2012.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 18, 2012)

Mider T said:


> How were they not metalbending?  Thats all they were using.



Well its kinda weird for them just to bend mental as oppose to earth as well. They fight like the Dai-Li


----------



## Castiel (Mar 18, 2012)

Yeah Tenzin is great

DON'T YOU BRING MY MOTHER INTO THIS


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 18, 2012)

Makes you wonder wtf was Big Mama Katara was like.

Oh pro Tenzin making his bitch pop out air benders.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 18, 2012)

Let me start out by saying that it's so awesome, I actually didn't know what was wrong when I was logging in NF until I realized I put "Korra" in the username instead of "Kirito" 

Now, to the meat.

1. They lifted a couple of gags from the old series, namely Zuko/Tenzin's "Don't bring my mother into this" and Katara/Lin Bei Fong's "I'm watching you" stare. Then again, does this mean Sokka's her father?
2. I kind of dislike Korra's voice. Sounds too party-ish to me.
3. When they gonna EVER tell us about Ursa? 
4. I wonder how Tenzin fights. Aang was a random kind of Airbender, maybe he's a methodical fighter, better suited to be an earthbender?
5. The Metalbenders. They're awesome.

All in all good start to the series. Anyone notice the triad's clothes spoofed Bolin and Mako? Lol.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 18, 2012)

I noticed that Naga's hind legs are much smaller than her forelegs; how can she run as fast as she does with her body strength unevenly distributed?


----------



## Klue (Mar 18, 2012)

Holy smut buckets. First episode was amazing. It's been so long, I can't believe Avatar has returned.

So happy.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 18, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I noticed that Naga's hind legs are much smaller than her forelegs; how can she run as fast as she does with her body strength unevenly distributed?



Because all the power is in the front the the rear legs are just for balance?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 18, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Yeah Tenzin is great
> 
> DON'T YOU BRING MY MOTHER INTO THIS



I loved that part. 60 years later and Katara can still scare people into line.


----------



## Klue (Mar 18, 2012)

26 episodes for season one, and another 14 for season two. Nice! But, should I expect filler episodes this time around or not?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 18, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Well its kinda weird for them just to bend mental as oppose to earth as well. They fight like the Dai-Li



Metal is more effective?  Would you continue to use stone tools if you lived in the bronze age?



Terra Branford said:


> I loved that part. 60 years later and Katara can still scare people into line.



70.


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 18, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Well its kinda weird for them just to bend mental as oppose to earth as well. They fight like the Dai-Li


They don't want to tear up half of the city, unlike Korra.

Earthbending would rip up streets and foundations.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> 26 episodes for season one, and another 14 for season two. Nice! But, should I expect filler episodes this time around or not?



What do you mean by filler episode? 
Will there be episodes just to fill 22 minutes of time? I can guarantee that there won't be.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> 26 episodes for season one, and another 14 for season two. Nice! But, should I expect filler episodes this time around or not?



I..I think that the whole series is only going to have 26 episodes all in all..

That includes season two as well.



An extraordinary first episode.

The world is back,the style is back,the feeling is back!

I like the characters,Korra especially.

She is very likeable and badass.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 18, 2012)

What are people's feelings on the 1920s setting?


----------



## Klue (Mar 18, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> What do you mean by filler episode?
> Will there be episodes just to fill 22 minutes of time? I can guarantee that there won't be.



During the series' original run, they had a number of episodes that did nothing to drive the main plot forward in any way. They were still entertaining, but you know.

Since I'm hearing news of a second season, I can't help but wonder, you know?


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 18, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> What are people's feelings on the 1920s setting?



It fits.

It's a natural progression given the technology they had 70 years ago in the show's universe and it highlights the struggle of the old ways versus the new ways and the beginning of the battle between nature and science.

Not to mention the beginning of the anti-bender movement.


It's also a pretty damn smooth backdrop!


----------



## Mider T (Mar 18, 2012)

The creators already addressed the filler-episode info.



Kirito said:


> Let me start out by saying that it's so awesome, I actually didn't know what was wrong when I was logging in NF until I realized I put "Korra" in the username instead of "Kirito"
> 
> Now, to the meat.
> 
> ...



Sokka is Lin's father.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 18, 2012)

This show needs more bear-platypuses.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 18, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> What are people's feelings on the 1920s setting?



I don't know how to feel about it yet. At first, before I watched, I thought I would hate it. But after the first episode, I'm still not sure.

I don't like advancing towards a technology and time like that in the Avatar world, because eventually it will destroy the purpose of the benders. But if Korra really does have to take bending away from everyone at the end, then I guess it doesn't really matter about the setting. 

I did like the mass confusion in the streets though, or rather, what it looked like to Korra?


----------



## Kirito (Mar 18, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Sokka is Lin's father.



Link please.


----------



## Soul King (Mar 18, 2012)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this setting. It's not so modern, but it's modern enough. What's the main anti-bender's name? Does anyone know?



Unshaken Faith said:


> *Spoiler*: _:_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That part literally made me laugh! 



Ishi no Ishi said:


> Thanks! That was awesome.


No Problem. 



Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Lol, found this awesome gif from the 1st episode.






Mider T said:


> How were they not metalbending?  Thats all they were using.


They were just shooting wire from a thing on their wrists, or that's what it seems like. Metalbenders don't just create metal, they use the metal around them like normal Earthbenders.



Sedaiv said:


> When does the new series air? I've been anxiously awaiting this for several years. It better be good, unlike that turd called "The Walking Dead."


April 14, I believe


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 18, 2012)

Mider T said:


> How were they not metalbending?  Thats all they were using.




*Spoiler*: __ 



TBH: It looked like they were using automatic grablink hooks that had some sort of spinnel inside their gloves. I wasn't impressed either.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 18, 2012)

> Update on KorraNation.com
> 
> So, someone hacked KorraNation.com last night and filled the meter.  Sorry, but we have to keep you guys honest, so we’re moving it back to its rightful place.
> 
> ...



THE HACKERS WILL RUIN IT FOR US!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 18, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Because all the power is in the front the the rear legs are just for balance?



Except that real quadrupeds, such as cats, dogs, and bears, use their hind legs for power and propulsion, and their front legs for steering and control.


----------



## Glued (Mar 18, 2012)

For some reason I think that protestor Equalist guy who was arguing with Korra is the descendant of that Secret tunnel hippie guy. Goddamn hippies.


----------



## Klue (Mar 18, 2012)

Mider T said:


> The creators already addressed the filler-episode info.



And what did they say, exactly?

Didn't they address it prior to extending Season One an extra 13 episodes? Have they said anything since then?

What about Season Two? Did they really order another 14 episodes?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 18, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Except that real quadrupeds, such as cats, dogs, and bears, use their hind legs for power and propulsion, and their front legs for steering and control.


Well we are in luck, Polar Bear Dogs are not real creatures.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 18, 2012)

it felt like they were in the 1920s nice change from the first series


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



well that was adequate. i guess they thought that little joke about zuko's mom was pretty clever but it was way too blatant and unnecessary. the dialogue was bland but served its purpose. the art and animation was great. im not really diggin korra. not much else to say really.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 18, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> TBH: It looked like they were using automatic grablink hooks that had some sort of spinnel inside their gloves. I wasn't impressed either.



You need to remember that as Officers of the Law they want to arrest criminals whilst causing the minimum amount of property damage. Using metal wire they carry around with them is unlikely to cause as much damage as Korra's bending but still be effective at neutralising opponents


----------



## Gunners (Mar 18, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> well that was adequate. i guess they thought that little joke about zuko's mom was pretty clever but it was way too blatant and unnecessary. the dialogue was bland but served its purpose. the art and animation was great. im not really diggin korra. not much else to say really.










> You need to remember that as Officers of the Law they want to arrest criminals whilst causing the minimum amount of property damage. Using metal wire they carry around with them is unlikely to cause as much damage as Korra's bending but still be effective at neutralising opponents


You are right it is all about precision. If you look at the Dai Lee they didn't utilise a heavy form of Earthbending they used hand sized slaps of rock.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 18, 2012)

I did not like the fact that Korra at the age of a toddler was able to use three elements willy nilly.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 18, 2012)

Why not? She's the Avatar, it is not like she mastered the elements at that age.


----------



## Stringer (Mar 18, 2012)

Korra defense squad, assemble.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 18, 2012)

It's a quicker and more entertaining way to reveal she's the Avatar than having the White Lotus make her choose from a bunch of toys.  In addition it was hammered home several times that Korra is an exceptionally good bender but she's got no grasp of the philosophy behind it.  Her weakness won't be lack of talent but rather an inability to solve a problem against which her fists are useless


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 18, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I noticed that Naga's hind legs are much smaller than her forelegs; how can she run as fast as she does with her body strength unevenly distributed?



rule of cool


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 18, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> I did not like the fact that Korra at the age of a toddler was able to use three elements willy nilly.



Using and mastering are two completely different things though. 

How would a bender know they could bend if not learning on their own,  or doing it by accident? I doubt when someone is born the parents would send them off to train with a master to see if they can bend or not....


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 18, 2012)

Yulwei said:


> You need to remember that as Officers of the Law they want to arrest criminals whilst causing the minimum amount of property damage. Using metal wire they carry around with them is unlikely to cause as much damage as Korra's bending but still be effective at neutralising opponents



You know that thing called "Making Sense?" Stop doing that entirely, it has no place on the interwebs. haha.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 18, 2012)

rewatched that shit.
*Spoiler*: __ 



korra's voice doesnt suit her. neither does amons. i thought he'd have a smoother voice, but he sounds like a laid back wolverine. everyone else sounds great though. 

the character designs are fantastic. the city is also pretty awesome.

it was definitely better than the aang opening.

korra is noticeably superhuman. you usually didnt notice until they fought in the old series.

amon's opening line was super cliche.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 18, 2012)

You are hating just to hate, aren't you?  

I think the voice *could* suit Korra if the acting was better. That was my only complaint, and the fast paced moments of course.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 18, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Well we are in luck, Polar Bear Dogs are not real creatures.





Petes12 said:


> rule of cool



Yes, both of those explanations do make sense.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 18, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> You are hating just to hate, aren't you?
> 
> I think the voice *could* suit Korra if the acting was better. That was my only complaint, and the fast paced moments of course.



im not hating. theres nothing wrong with the actor imo. her voice just doesnt fit korra's face. i could see her playing a stuck up girl, a ditz, or a party girl but a kung fu action hero? no way. and i cant help that i watched hulk vs wolverine and wolverine and the x men. blum was born for that role. he can play orochimaru and stoners and weirdos, but not sneaky manipulators.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 18, 2012)

I don't have a problem with the voice actress. 

Regarding Amon, your complaints are a result of a prejudice you formed, you hear play the role of a grizzly character and force yourself to hear it in other roles. Voice actor also played the part of count Vertigo, complete opposite of Wolverine in mannerism and voice.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 18, 2012)

Count vertigo sounds like wolverine with a rusian accent same way orochimaru is a fabulous!wolverine. Doesnt matter though cause it suits him. Vertigo sounds awesome. I just dont think amon should sound like any version wolverine. This may change as time goes on of course (we've only gotten like 2 non-shouting lines from the guy) and he may not be the type of character i think he is. I got him pegged as a madara type but he may turn out to be more of a brute.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 18, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> TBH: It looked like they were using automatic grablink hooks that had some sort of spinnel inside their gloves. I wasn't impressed either.



There was metallic links with metal bars on the end under their armor, they bended it out to connect to the building.  They also bended themselves along the wire to chase Korra.  I don't see what's so hard about this?



Klue said:


> And what did they say, exactly?
> 
> Didn't they address it prior to extending Season One an extra 13 episodes? Have they said anything since then?
> 
> What about Season Two? Did they really order another 14 episodes?



Bryke stated that there will be no filler-like episodes like the Great Divide or Avatar Day as to allow for a smoother flow of the story.  And almost, I believe it's 12 episodes in Season 1, then 14 in Season 2.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 18, 2012)

Amon is the cabbage guy descendant. He wants revenge on benders because they always destroy his cabbages.

*I just thought of this right now*


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 18, 2012)

Well Korra won't be traveling around like Aang which gave the writers reasons to write STANDALONE episodes. So yeah, all the episodes will just be focusing on this particular story arc. 



> “When we first starting talking to Nickelodeon about doing a new series in the ‘Avatar’ world, they asked if we could do shorter arcs—more like a show like ‘24’where there’s a specific villain or challenge for that particular season,” Konietzko says.  “We’re really happy with that number. It allows us to focus much more closely on each episode and get a lot more craft into it.”


----------



## Hunter (Mar 19, 2012)

Overall good episode but for the first episode it isn't bad.
I'm satisfied with the voice actors, though if the actors would tune it up it'd be great.
Still, I'm stoked for the entire season and the action looks great.


----------



## Soul King (Mar 19, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> I did not like the fact that Korra at the age of a toddler was able to use three elements willy nilly.


It makes sense, she's the avatar. It's just a way of showing how she can quickly grasp the physical side of bending, unlike Aang who did the opposite.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 19, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> im not hating. theres nothing wrong with the actor imo. her voice just doesnt fit korra's face. i could see her playing a stuck up girl, a ditz, or a party girl but a kung fu action hero? no way. and i cant help that i watched hulk vs wolverine and wolverine and the x men. blum was born for that role. he can play orochimaru and stoners and weirdos, but not sneaky manipulators.



I only agree with your opinion on Korra's voice. Sounds too much like how Disney would cast Korra if it was ever made into a live-action movie. I would have appreciated a bit more huskier female voice.


----------



## Soul King (Mar 19, 2012)

It did seem Disney-ish..


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 19, 2012)

At the moment it's looking like Korra's Posse is going to contain competent benders but not the best or the most unique in the world like Aang's Gang.  Anybody see one of Tenzin's kids tagging along as their air representative because I don't see Tenzin hanging out with them and getting mixed up in their scraps


----------



## Darth (Mar 19, 2012)

Kirito said:


> I only agree with your opinion on Korra's voice. Sounds too much like how Disney would cast Korra if it was ever made into a live-action movie. I would have appreciated a bit more huskier female voice.





Soul King said:


> It did seem Disney-ish..



Maybe because the series is airing on nickleodean?


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah not really picking up a "Disney vibe" from Janet Varney's voice. The last thing Korra needs after a muscular character design is a husky voice. As if some idiots didn't complain enough that she looked too masculine for them, a husky voice would put it over the top.


----------



## Kage (Mar 19, 2012)

I think her voice is fine and i'm sure it will grow on a lot of people as the series goes on.

It was okay as far as first episodes go.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 19, 2012)

Episode was good,not great. It's better than A:TLA's first episode though.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 19, 2012)

What would have made it great? Hmm.
It's a pilot episode, it does what it's supposed to do and sets everything up for what we'll see in future episodes.
Why blow your load on the first episode? There's nowhere to go but up now.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 19, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> What would have made it great? Hmm.



better dialogue. better pacing. she didnt really need to talk with the bum or the speaker. coulda just been more interesting all around. definintely should have been less cliche. the hero leaves their small time and goes to the big city to find their destiny? hero uses powers to fight crime, runs into trouble with the authorities and has to talk to the chief who tells them "this is my city"? The villain saying that they'll have to speed up their plans with the hero around? i think they couldve done better than that.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 19, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> What would have made it great? Hmm.
> It's a pilot episode, it does what it's supposed to do and sets everything up for what we'll see in future episodes.
> Why blow your load on the first episode? There's nowhere to go but up now.



Young Justice's two parter pilot episode is an example of a great ep.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 19, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Young Justice's two parter pilot episode is an example of a great ep.


well that was a two parter, so the yj guys had more time to work with.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 19, 2012)

The first part of the two parter was great though .


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 19, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> The first part of the two parter was great though .


well with korra finding her teacher, giving that little speech, and amon coming in the end it gave the episode a 'completed' feel, but then i remebered that the main cast hasnt even been introduced and its supposed to be a two episode peremiere so yeah. unless the next episode is mindblowing, young justice has it beat cause the first part alone was a lot better.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 19, 2012)

Korra is going to be great. I expect Avatar:TLA season two quality at least.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 19, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Yeah not really picking up a "Disney vibe" from Janet Varney's voice. The last thing Korra needs after a muscular character design is a husky voice. As if some idiots didn't complain enough that she looked too masculine for them, a husky voice would put it over the top.



No no, what I meant was her manner of speaking and the tone which is used. Iroh's phrase about "restoring balance to the world" doesn't work with hers. You'd think Republic City was just another nightclub for hormonal teenagers the way she talked about it. I couldn't get into things during her 'serious moments' since she didn't sound sincere ... but maybe I'll grow into it. Nah, I WILL grow into it, I'm sure.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 19, 2012)

Good lord, Cbark42. That's a ton of complaining.
You summed up the entire episode to essentially be absolutely...nothing.
I didn't even remember the first episode of Young Justice until you mentioned it.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 19, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Korra is going to be great. I expect Avatar:TLA season two quality at least.


i would hope so. an underwhelming first episode doesnt mean that the entire series is going to be. YJ had a great premiere but i dont think much of the actual show.


Superstarseven said:


> Good lord, Cbark42.That's a ton of complaining.
> You summed up the entire episode to essentially be absolutely...nothing.
> I didn't even remember the first episode of Young Justice until you mentioned it.


well i never said that the episode was bad. i thought it was adequate.

does anyone know who wrote the episode? i cant play the video to see the credits right now.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 19, 2012)

I think it was quite more than adequate and certainly not in any way underwhelming but I'll tell you this, the biggest kick I got out of the Young Justice premiere was about how great it looked more than anything else. I enjoy seeing well animated shows.

All the episodes this season will be written by the creators. Extra writers were hired for book 2.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 19, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Young Justice's two parter pilot episode is an example of a great ep.



Part 1 yes, Part 2 not so much. 

In fact Part 1 was too good, it gave the series more hype and energy then it will EVER have again. You will never think of Wally as being that cool for several episodes. Robin taking on mr.freeze head to head was about as useful as robin will be...ever. Only Aqualad keeps his awesome card, but too bad there is no super powered villain he can actually fight without being pasted to a wall. Episode 2 is where the show really sets the proper tone, deflating all hopes i had for the show in 20 minutes. Wally running around aimlessly. Robin off being the support (honestly a reoccurring theme where you can literally stick robin in a chair and he'd be more productive to the team) and Aqualad being glued to the wall or floor. 

Episode 1 part 1 of Korra sets the tone perfectly, we get all the dynamics of show while still hinting at only scratching the surface of our respective characters while still getting a good feel for them. I like this opening because its less hype inducing "look how awesome" she is type of opening. low key and fleshes out enough of her character to either like or hate. 

Personally I'd rather you start off flat and build then come out strong and whimper.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 19, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> I think it was quite more than adequate and certainly not in any way underwhelming but I'll tell you this, *the biggest kick I got out of the Young Justice premiere was about how great it looked more than anything else.* I enjoy seeing well animated shows.


 thats pretty much how i felt after watching korra. 





> All the episodes this season will be written by the creators. Extra writers were hired for book 2.



lol. i guess i cant expect the dialogue to get any better for a while. reminds me of shyamalan being allowed to write the script for the movie.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 19, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> All the episodes this season will be written by the creators. Extra writers were hired for book 2.



After seeing this, I went back and checked the writers for the original series...I'd actually forgotten that there were quite a few different ones. If the Wiki list is accurate, then I think Elizabeth Welch Ehasz is my favourite out of the writers -- _Zuko Alone_ and _The Southern Raiders_ are two of my favourites from the series, and _Appa's Lost Days_ was also good. Aaron Ehasz also has some nice episodes under his belt.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 19, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> lol. i guess i cant expect the dialogue to get any better for a while. reminds me of shyamalan being allowed to write the script for the movie.



Wow, no. That is absolutely not the same.


----------



## Narutossss (Mar 19, 2012)

so much bitchin, ep was great.


----------



## Klue (Mar 19, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Bryke stated that there will be no filler-like episodes like the Great Divide or Avatar Day as to allow for a smoother flow of the story.  And almost, I believe it's 12 episodes in Season 1, then 14 in Season 2.



Only 12 episodes for season 1? 

Fuck! Bring on the filler.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 19, 2012)

if the world in this series is now more advanced, will people be conducting scientific studies into the nature of bending, or shall bending be left as a mysterious and spiritual art (I recall that not many fans of _Star Wars_ were pleased by the pseudo-scientific explanation of the Force in _The Phantom Menace)_?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 19, 2012)

Hope they do, that'd be pretty cool.

I like the Korra fandom right now. Since almost no characters have been introduced the inevitable pairing wars can't really get started.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 19, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I like the Korra fandom right now. Since almost no characters have been introduced the inevitable pairing wars can't really get started.



Do you find differences of opinion regarding romantic pairings to be annoying?


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 19, 2012)

Liking Korra was an extra bit of "well my worries of where the conflict will come is now ended". In a world where the Avatar is becoming more and more obsolete, how will the brasher more action before mouth avatar fix things.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 19, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Do you find differences of opinion regarding romantic pairings to be annoying?



I do the way fangirls go about it.

Especially the non-canon ones, where everyone including the shows creators are stupid for not seeing it!

Zutara 4evar!

And the way they squee and goo over every fucking little thing...


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 19, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Liking Korra was an extra bit of "well my worries of where the conflict will come is now ended". In a world where *the Avatar is becoming more and more absolute,* how will the brasher more action before mouth avatar fix things.



How is the Avatar "more absolute," as you phrase it?


----------



## Glued (Mar 19, 2012)

Don't put much stock in pairings myself, but I absolutely loved the Ember Island Players, where the creators actually to a shot at all the crazy fangirls and fanfic writers.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 19, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> How is the Avatar "more absolute," as you phrase it?



In the original series Aang was the only law and order about most places.

In Republic City there is a police force and Korra is just a vigilante who does more property damage than the gangsters.

Plus they seem to have elected officials and non-bender movements. Who the hell put the Avatar in charge? What authority does Korra have to do anything?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 19, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Don't put much stock in pairings myself, but I absolutely loved the Ember Island Players, where the creators actually to a shot at all the crazy fangirls and fanfic writers.



Given how many shots those people had taken at the creators it seems fair enough.

I liked how they cockteased the fandom at the start with Zuko's mum.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 19, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Plus they seem to have elected officials and non-bender movements. Who the hell put the Avatar in charge? What authority does Kata have to do anything?



That is _exactly_ my belief on that subject since I began to follow this franchise, and I am glad that the issue is now being addressed in-universe.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 19, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> How is the Avatar "more absolute," as you phrase it?



Sorry i meant obsolete. I get dumb with words at times.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 19, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Wow, no. That is absolutely not the same.


its not nearly as bad as the movie of course, but i still think that the dialogue was pretty bland.


DemonDragonJ said:


> if the world in this series is now more advanced, will people be conducting scientific studies into the nature of bending, or shall bending be left as a mysterious and spiritual art (I recall that not many fans of _Star Wars_ were pleased by the pseudo-scientific explanation of the Force in _The Phantom Menace)_?


i hope so. if it was the real world, thats exactly what we'd be trying to do.



The Pink Ninja said:


> In the original series Aang was the only law and order about most places.
> 
> In Republic City there is a police force and Korra is just a vigilante who does more property damage than the gangsters.
> 
> Plus they seem to have elected officials and non-bender movements. Who the hell put the Avatar in charge? What authority does Kata have to do anything?



im very interested in seeing how theyre gonna handle this subject.


----------



## Misha-San (Mar 19, 2012)

Do you guys think that Azula will be mentioned at all? Like isnt Zuko's son is going to appear or something? I kinda what to know what happened to her after she was sent to the crazy house. lol


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 19, 2012)

Misha-San said:


> Do you guys think that Azula will be mentioned at all? Like isnt Zuko's son is going to appear or something? I kinda what to know what happened to her after she was sent to the crazy house. lol



She's way too dangerous to be let out so one assumes they just left her in prison forever.

Even if they took away her bending she's still really dangerous.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 19, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Hope they do, that'd be pretty cool.
> 
> I like the Korra fandom right now. Since almost no characters have been introduced the inevitable pairing wars can't really get started.



Because it already did the year before.

The Bolin and Mako factions (I'm assuming these are the Kataang and Zutara equivalents) are just waiting for canon interactions.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 19, 2012)

Where can I watch the first episode?


----------



## Klue (Mar 19, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> Where can I watch the first episode?



YouTube.

Part 1 , Part 2


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 19, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Because it already did the year before.
> 
> The Bolin and Mako factions (I'm assuming these are the Kataang and Zutara equivalents) are just waiting for canon interactions.



Comparatively mild and more importantly, I didn't care until the first episode came out, and it did.

However unless there is a militant faction of Korra/Tenzin shippers out there I haven't seen the fire currently lacks fuel.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 19, 2012)

One thing I meant to mention:

I notice how differently Korra as an Avatar is treated than Aang or Roku were.

Aang was ripped from his family which caused him to run away. Meanwhile Korra's parents live at the compound with her.

Roku went to his master. Korra's master came to her in a secure and presumably hidden location.

It's mentioned Aang set this up and it's obvious how his experiences influenced it. She's guarded and trained by the White Lotus society who have loyalties to no one nation but to the good of the whole. They are kind of jerks though.

Remind me of how the Buddha was kept secluded in the palace away from the real world until he was 16.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 19, 2012)

You know seeing Korra you can now realize that there was a really good reason why the avatar was forced to leave home and find his masters.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 19, 2012)

Not really. She's a little sheltered but she's realised straight-away what her duty is and that it was time to leave the nest and where her place was.

Also I should point out Roku didn't even leave to learn his first element until he was 16 or older and Aang wasn't even supposed to be told he was the Avatar until he was 16. They only told him because they needed to move up the schedule because of Sozin's warmongering. Korra is really ahead of time and besides which, what valuable contributions could her 12 year old self make? Very little compared to the risks should would be in or the resentment she might feel about being moved from her home and family before she was ready.

It's also not like the training of the other Avatars didn't have problems:

- Aang's unwillingness to kill almost lost them the War

- Roku's friendship meant he stayed his hand when he should have killed Sozin

- Avatar Kyoshi stayed at home in her native Earth kingdom while a warlord conquered the rest of the land and only defeated him once he came to her, and even then she slew him only accidentally

- Kuruk's wife had her face stolen as punishment for his laxity as an Avatar and he spent the rest of his tenure hunting him

Honestly Korra is probably going to have the most successful Avatarship in the last full cycle, even if some of the credit can go to modern development and the success Aang had is fixing things after the war (Forming alliances between the nations).


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 19, 2012)

Kyoshi wouldn't have taken that defiance from Lin. If you're up on your Avatar lore then you'll know how she treated the Earth King of her time after he tried to have her arrested.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 19, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Kyoshi wouldn't have taken that defiance from Lin. If you're up on your Avatar lore then you'll know how she treated the Earth King of her time after he tried to have her arrested.



Kyoshi didn't do shit until the Earth King's army invaded her home village.

Also Kyoshi lived for over 200 years and while I don't know how old she was when she face the earth king I'm guessing it was older than 16.

Also Lin is legitimate authority in the city and Korra was breaking the law. I'd be less impressed if she started firebending her way out of jail and shooting down police blimps.

That said I really hope they fight at some point. Lin seems like she could really give an Avatar a run for his or her money. Hell, for all we know Aang was one of her teachers.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 19, 2012)

I should also add nothing we have seen makes us thing Korra is spoiled:

- She is willing to sleep on the floor in the cargo hold of a transport ship for weeks to get to Republic city

- She doesn't demand anything from anyone, not money or food or respect simply because she is the Avatar. She doesn't even demand Tenzin train her, she just makes her argument and is willing to go home if he says so.

- She freely shares her food with the beggar, good she finds, prepares and cooks herself


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 19, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Kyoshi didn't do shit until the Earth King's army invaded her home village.
> 
> Also Kyoshi lived for over 200 years and while I don't know how old she was when she face the earth king I'm guessing it was older than 16.



That was Chin the conqueror, I'm talking about this - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0O81sFlrz0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huntress (Mar 19, 2012)

people think korra is spoilt? what the hell...

i would have though that each avatar is more powerfult han the previous, because the avatar has access to all the previous avatars incarnations, wisdoms, opinions, experiences etc to help them achieve balance and overcome any personality flaws. 

Kuruk was too laid back, his wife had her face stolen.
kyoshi seemed very aggressive and warlike and was not very open to any diplomacy, and as a result, although she ended the earth villain, it meant there was that divide between the kyoshi islanders and the earth kingdom.
Roku, on the other hand, was too hesitant and tended to ignore problems and hope they would sort themselves out, and that meant the fire nation was able to become too powerful.
aang had low self esteem and did not believe in himself at all, which meant he often didnt get involved until the last minute, and meant he friends would end up in dangerous situations that could have been avoided.

Its too early to say but i suppose maybe korras flaw is that she is too quick to jump into things, rather than taking any time to analyse the situation and think up what would be the best course of action.

It does seem that each avatar gets faster and better at overcomming their flaws though, so i think any that korra does have, she will conquer them more efficiently than aang.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 19, 2012)

Misha-San said:


> Do you guys think that Azula will be mentioned at all? Like isnt Zuko's son is going to appear or something? I kinda what to know what happened to her after she was sent to the crazy house. lol



I have no idea but there have been rumors that Azula will make an appearance in the promise part 2 the avatar comic.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 19, 2012)

I couldn't really get into the first episode, but considering how good the first series was I'll stick with it.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 19, 2012)

PaperAngel is right, why can't more avatars be like Yangchen?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 19, 2012)

We don't know anything about her except she was willing to kill and didn't favour any nation. That doesn't mean anything. Honestly she seemed a little removed from humanity to me.

And apparently Azula is officially dead. She spent the rest of her life in a well guarded mental hospital and died of old age.


----------



## Klue (Mar 19, 2012)

Where did the new Sky Bison come from?


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 19, 2012)

I agree with this:



> Its too early to say but i suppose maybe korras flaw is that she is too quick to jump into things, rather than taking any time to analyse the situation and think up what would be the best course of action.



Only click if you've seen episode one:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was wincing at her behaviour when she confronted those gangsters and showed off her Avatar powers without a second thought. She's more of an instinctive person rather than a patient, cerebral type, which is why Tenzin (from what I've seen of him so far, anyway) balances her out well as a master. That Mako guy also looks like a character who will contrast with her, although I've only seen a bit of him in the trailer, so it's just a guess.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 19, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> I couldn't really get into the first episode, but considering how good the first series was I'll stick with it.



Not sure what exactly turned you off but at least you're considering giving it a chance.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 19, 2012)

Klue said:


> Where did the new Sky Bison come from?



Aang found a herd of them the fire nation hadn't killed.

They can fly so it wouldn't be hard for a few of them to stay undiscovered on a remote island or mountain.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 19, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Don't put much stock in pairings myself, but I absolutely loved the Ember Island Players, where the creators actually to a shot at all the crazy fangirls and fanfic writers.



You would.



The Pink Ninja said:


> And apparently Azula is officially dead. She spent the rest of her life in a well guarded mental hospital and died of old age.



Sauce please.


----------



## Huntress (Mar 19, 2012)

Mider T said:


> PaperAngel is right, why can't more avatars be like Yangchen?



I forgot about yangchen 



The Pink Ninja said:


> We don't know anything about her except she was willing to kill and didn't favour any nation. That doesn't mean anything. Honestly she seemed a little removed from humanity to me



Ah, so perhaps yangchens flaw she never resolved was being too distant and removed from humanity. I dont know what consequences that had though 




Dream Brother said:


> Only click if you've seen episode one:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yes, I agree. 
I think every avatar has to have a flaw, because part of the avatars wisdom and power comes from learning; to learn, you need humility, humbleness, patience and determination.
If an avatar has no flaws, then how can they understand what it feels like to fail or sumbit to a higher authority when needed?  
If the previous avatars had been able to fully overcome their flaws, which is what I think all avatars fundamental goal is, ultimate balance can be restored in the world and all problems are able to be solved quickly and safely.
Of course, I suppose if an avatar was born perfect, then they would be a God, not an avatar lol, which is why they always need a flaw.
I also think that each incarnation of the avatar resolves their personal flaw more. So Ruko overcame his more than Kyoshi did, Aang more than Ruko, and Korra will be even closer to ultimate balance than Aang. 
I would assume that when an avatar hits that, then it will be the end of that reality/universe, and that world ascends to a higher plane of existence or something.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 19, 2012)

It is depressing to see the meter remain so still for nearly two days. Get with the table tapping and the twitter shares, people!


----------



## Mider T (Mar 20, 2012)

Yangchen didn't have any flaws, she was the most fulfilled avatar.  She did so much good that there was no conflict for a generation after her death.  Which is why Kuruk was so laid back.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 20, 2012)

I am wondering about Tenzin's siblings, Bumi and Kaya: might they at all appear or be mentioned in this series, and are they benders? I hope that the story writers give them some depth and development.


----------



## αce (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm anxious to see how they incorporate the Spirit world into this series. It was an important part last time, especially for character development for Aang.

Seeing Korra deal with the spiritual part of being an Avatar will be interesting. Also, seeing the evolution of metal bending just one generation after Toph died is pretty awesome.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 20, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am wondering about Tenzin's siblings, Bumi and Kaya: might they at all appear or be mentioned in this series, and are they benders? I hope that the story writers give them some depth and development.


I pray that one of the siblings is a waterbender. I feel like it wouldn't seem fair otherwise.



♠Ace♠ said:


> I'm anxious to see how they incorporate the Spirit world into this series. It was an important part last time, especially for character development for Aang.
> 
> Seeing Korra deal with the spiritual part of being an Avatar will be interesting. Also, seeing the evolution of metal bending just one generation after Toph died is pretty awesome.


I doubt the spirit world will be a big part of the story, atleast in season one. Korra will only become spiritual by the end of the season when she enters the Avatar State for the first time I hope.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 20, 2012)

tari101190 said:


> I pray that one of the siblings is a waterbender. I feel like it wouldn't seem fair otherwise.



Both of them are Waterbenders. Its the Airbenders who got the short end of the stick; Tenzin is the youngest and the only one.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm itching to see Tenzin, Katara, and Lin in battle.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 20, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Both of them are Waterbenders. Its the Airbenders who got the short end of the stick; Tenzin is the youngest and the only one.


Thank goodness. Ok That's fine. I wanted only one airbender, and one or two waterbenders. That's fine.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Well, all his kids are Airbenders too, so there are / will be 4 in total.

Not counting Korra, of course.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 20, 2012)

Any links? would appreciate it thanks


----------



## Mider T (Mar 20, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am wondering about Tenzin's siblings, Bumi and Kaya: might they at all appear or be mentioned in this series, and are they benders? I hope that the story writers give them some depth and development.



Kya.  And no they're both non-benders.



♠Ace♠ said:


> I'm anxious to see how they incorporate the Spirit world into this series. It was an important part last time, especially for character development for Aang.
> 
> Seeing Korra deal with the spiritual part of being an Avatar will be interesting. Also, seeing the evolution of metal bending just one generation after Toph died is pretty awesome.



Two generations.  And hopefully Sokka is back in the Spirit World.



tari101190 said:


> I pray that one of the siblings is a waterbender. I feel like it wouldn't seem fair otherwise.



Life isn't fair.



masamune1 said:


> Both of them are Waterbenders. Its the Airbenders who got the short end of the stick; Tenzin is the youngest and the only one.



No, they're not.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Wait, what? I'm sure I read they were both Waterbenders.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 20, 2012)

Tenzin is the only airbender but I don't think it has been confirmed that Kya and Bumi are both waterbenders. I'm sure at least one is WB but it is possible the other, probably Bumi, is a non-Bender.

Though he IS NOT Amon : /


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 20, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Well, all his kids are Airbenders too, so there are / will be 4 in total.
> 
> Not counting Korra, of course.


What? I'm talking about Katara's kids only. So out of her three kids, i wanted Tenzin as the only airbender.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 20, 2012)

So now I am lost. Aang's other kids are Waterbenders, or non-benders?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 20, 2012)

Tenzin is the only airbender.

Other two are unconfirmed as far as I know


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Well, I'm sure I read they were Waterbenders, but perhaps I was mistaken.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 20, 2012)

@The Pink Ninja :

Ah, okay then. I thought I read that Bumi was a waterbender in the last thread. 

Just to be sure, I tried to search. I couldn't even find anything on the two other kids...

Just checked Korranation.com, and we are ALMOST there. We need more and more traffic though, not enough friggin' table clicks being made. But the cool thing is, I just clicked it again, got another number and unlocked something.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> YOU DISCOVERED SECRET CONTENT. YOU'RE ONE STEP CLOSER TO UNLOCKING THE LEGEND OF KORRA PREMIERE.
> 
> Republic City Boulevard at Night
> 
> First to discover: Theresa - Milpitas, CA






Not much of an unlocked content though. I much prefer the Amon one, looks friggin' cool. xD


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 20, 2012)

The Koreans are doing a bang up job with the backgrounds in this show.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 21, 2012)

Has this been posted yet? A video explaining Pro-Bending rules? Awesome this came out after my complaining of it.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 21, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Has this been posted yet? A video explaining Pro-Bending rules? Awesome this came out after my complaining of it.



Wow I want that monitor!

How great would it be using photoshop with a touch pen/screen.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 21, 2012)

The rules for the game seem cool.



Waking Dreamer said:


> Wow I want that monitor!
> 
> How great would it be using photoshop with a touch pen/screen.



You can just buy a graphics tablet to plug into your computer...


----------



## Bleach (Mar 21, 2012)

Oshit the first episode leaked online

MUST WATCH


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 21, 2012)

If you don't want to spoil it for yourself, I would suggest watching online on the 24th (we unlocked the show earlier) of this month. It will play episode one and two together, an one hour event.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 22, 2012)

I have to say somethingggg it's too awesomeee. Ima put it in a spoiler tag so don't read if you don't wanna get spoiled about the episode 


*Spoiler*: __ 




The tease on Zuko's mom pissed me off. I bet they are gonna do this forever and never tell us! We wanna knooow!!! It was so great seeing at least one of the old characters (Katara) and also that they had 3 kids. One of them being an airbender and making little tiny airbenders to repopulate the world lol. 

Republic city looks like a modern day Metropolis and it's amazing how Aang was able to do this in the time that he had. Everything gives off a 1930's-40s vibes with the cars and the gangsters and whatnot. 

If Korra just said she was the Avatar I'm sure she wouldn't have gotten into trouble. But then it's ok, she got to meet Toph's daughter who was a complete hardass hahaha! TOPH HAD A DAUGHTER!? God I wanna know who she married  .

Get to see the bad guy too. Interesting.

By far my favorite scene in the episode:


----------



## Fourangers (Mar 22, 2012)

I just had the strange epiphany that Toph; who was the most rebellious fighter of the group (she fled from home, participated in underground tournaments, caught in jail, etc) became the founder and the head of the police department.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Mar 22, 2012)

The first episode was awesome! When will I be able to see the second?


----------



## Synn (Mar 22, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Has this been posted yet? A video explaining Pro-Bending rules? Awesome this came out after my complaining of it.



Thank you.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## MajorThor (Mar 22, 2012)

Bleach said:


> By far my favorite scene in the episode:




*Spoiler*: __ 




For me what made it even MORE funny was the fact that it was Tophs(The BLIND Bandits) Daughter of all people that was going "I got my EYE on you!" Haha.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I think deep down Toph's daughter likes Korra.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

While I don't think she wants her to die she really doesn;t like her. She wants her gone. Avatars are messy and undisciplined and don't answer to her. The only people using force in this city will be the cops!

Anyway:


*Spoiler*: _Headcanons and Predictions_ 



1) Korra will meet a Bending Master who seems like a reasonable authority figure but is actually an equalist because s/he agrees non-benders are oppressed. They will be skilled enough to at least force Korra to a draw because they are patient and experienced while Korra is still raw and hot-headed

1.2) This bending master will be an ex-probender champion who has two teamates who think the same

2) One of the people on the city council will be an ex-pro-bending champion who is an incompetant but popular

3) The first or second time Korra ever accesses the Avatar State will result in her trashing a large portion of Republic City and will make people hate her

3.2) Amon may set this up

3.3) Korra will flee the city in guilt and shame and be afraid of herself and her bending

3.4) She will regain their trust by averting a natural or spiritual disaster using the Avatar state

4) Korra will win and important battle by not bending or even fighting. Maybe even how she defeats Amon

4.1) Or by using

5) Bumi, Aang's older son is a non-bender but is totally cool with that. Whatever he does with his life he is the best in the world. If he is a fighter he will be a match for Korra or Amon and better than Tenzin.

6) Tenzin will save Korra and later she will return the favour

7) Amon will use information warfare, press, radio, tv and propaganda to wage information warfare

7.2) Amon will use spin and edited recording of Korra to frame.blame her for things that go wrong

7.3) basically I expect a lot of creative tactics from Amon given his position

8) Kya or Bumi will be married to the child of one of the main characters from the previous series, though obviously not a kid of Sokka and Suki.

8.2) One may also be married to royalty because as we have seen the children of the Avatar are considered to be the equals of Royalty

8.3) Only one of them will be married however


----------



## Gunners (Mar 22, 2012)

It is funny both Korra and Aang were trained by their spiritual descendants.


----------



## αce (Mar 22, 2012)

inb4 sokka is the father of Toph's daughter.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 22, 2012)

Gunners said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yea, she'll show it sooner or later. With punches or screaming, perhaps.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 22, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> inb4 sokka is the father of Toph's daughter.



              .


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2012)

I doubt Lin likes her. I think that'll be earned though.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

Has everyone forgotten about Suki? 



Gunners said:


> It is funny both Korra and Aang were trained by their spiritual descendants.



Hmmmm, I don't want every decendent from the GAang to get involved otherwise it feels like a cool kids cliche and add fuel to the the Equalist fire but not in a cool way.


----------



## Ausorrin (Mar 22, 2012)

Did the first episode leak?


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 22, 2012)

Ausorrin said:


> Did the first episode leak?



Yeah brah, like..4 days ago or so?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 22, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> While I don't think she wants her to die she really doesn;t like her. She wants her gone. Avatars are messy and undisciplined and don't answer to her. The only people using force in this city will be the cops!
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> ...



Interesting. I think that's too much for 26 episodes though, unless the pace is even faster than the first episode.


----------



## Malv213 (Mar 22, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I doubt Lin likes her. I think that'll be earned though.



Afterwards, maybe it will be  Lin to teach her metalbending.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 22, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Has everyone forgotten about Suki?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, I don't want every decendent from the GAang to get involved otherwise it feels like a cool kids cliche and add fuel to the the Equalist fire but not in a cool way.



Maybe Amon is a descendant of Sokka and Suki.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Interesting. I think that's too much for 26 episodes though, unless the pace is even faster than the first episode.



Not really, easy to get all that in 26 eps.



Waking Dreamer said:


> Maybe Amon is a descendant of Sokka and Suki.



Yeah, no.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 22, 2012)

Lin is Sokka's daughter, why are people still debating this?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 22, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Yeah, no.



Eh, it could happen.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 22, 2012)

Did you read the post right above yours?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 22, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Did you read the post right above yours?



Was it already pointed out as canon?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 22, 2012)

Look at Katara and Aang. Why would Mike and Brian split Suki and Sokka up? Besides, they know The Duke is pimp and had to give him the coolest and strongest female character in Avatar world.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 22, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Lin is Sokka's daughter, why are people still debating this?



Er, like I said before you ignored me, where is the link to proof? I mean, sure I'd like this to happen, but I'd like some info to back me up.

Even if it's headcanon.



Terra Branford said:


> Look at Katara and Aang. Why would Mike and Brian split Suki and Sokka up? Besides, they know The Duke is pimp and had to give him the coolest and strongest female character in Avatar world.



Bryke made Jin and that fire nation school girl brokenhearted and Yue dead. I'd like to think they went real with the epilogue couples too, and broke some of them apart. Remember, in the Promise Sokka worked with Toph in her Metalbending school while Suki was busy in the Fire Nation palace. Long distance relationships only work out so often.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 22, 2012)

Dreams, I say.  And they (Mike and Bryan, of course) make their couples last, actually commit to their couples. Helping ain't lovin'. The Duke is clearly the father of Lin. He let Toph throw up in his helmet.


----------



## hehey (Mar 22, 2012)

Sounds weird but, i was a Toph/Sokka shipper even though i believe that Sokka clearly deserved better than Toph, but i like Toph more than i like him. I know it sounds weird but them are my true feelings.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 24, 2012)

hehey said:


> Sounds weird but, i was a Toph/Sokka shipper even though i believe that Sokka clearly deserved better than Toph, but i like Toph more than i like him. I know it sounds weird but them are my true feelings.



Here's an idea from Episode 1: Korra said something like this.

"Your mother was part of the people who saved the world."

If Sokka was the father, Korra would say "YOUR PARENTS" instead of "YOUR FATHER". However, I still staunchly hold on to my headcanon.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 24, 2012)

Has anyone watched Episode two yet?
Korranation.com is showing both episodes in 720p.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 24, 2012)

New episode:




*Spoiler*: __ 



Okay, great episode, but:

1) Korra has been fascinated with pro-bending ever since she was a little girl but doesn't even know the basic rules?

2) A master of Waterbending, the Avatar, an avatar who is better than even most avatars as bending, gets her ass kicked that easily at pro-bending against people who aren't even masters?

I guess her getting instant smackdowns is less exciting but still, kind of feels like they've gone too far the other way.

3) I fucking hate how they are already setting up Mako as the cool as the cool one and Bolin as the dopey one. That itself isn't so bad... EXCEPT MAKO SINGLE HANDED TAKES DOWN A WHOLE OPPOSING TEAM WHILE BOLIN FALLS ON HIS ASS!

And the preview has Bolin needing saving?

Urgh, I like Bolin better already. Not that I ever thought it would be any different but still.


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm not a fan of pro-bending, at all.

It pretty much removes anything that was interesting about bending and turns it into a magic throwing contest.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 24, 2012)

Nodonn said:


> I'm not a fan of pro-bending, at all.
> 
> It pretty much removes anything that was interesting about bending and turns it into a magic throwing contest.



how were the old fights not magical throwing contests?


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 24, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> how were the old fights not magical throwing contests?



Did you actually watch the show?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 24, 2012)

Nodonn said:


> Did you actually watch the show?



yes. i remember the kids running around throwing magic at each other till one side fell or ran away.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 24, 2012)

Nodonn said:


> I'm not a fan of pro-bending, at all.
> 
> It pretty much removes anything that was interesting about bending and turns it into a magic throwing contest.



It brings an interesting dynamic to the show. We never got that before in Avatar.
Korra sucks at pro bending not as a water bender. Under those rules any bender would struggle to adjust. I wonder why air benders can't participate in the games. I hope they all aren't snooty like tenzin.


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 24, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> yes. i remember the kids running around throwing magic at each other till one side fell or ran away.



You don't even need to rewatch TLA to see how wrong you are, just rewind to the Korra firebender test and you'll see that bending is not just casting fireball over and over again.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 24, 2012)

Nodonn said:


> You don't even need to rewatch TLA to see how wrong you are, just rewind to the Korra firebender test and you'll see that bending is not just casting fireball over and over again.



yes it is. its just that they do a lot flipping and spinning while they bend.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 24, 2012)

Eh, go watch the older fight scenes. Way better than the pro-bending stuff.



Matta Clatta said:


> It brings an interesting dynamic to the show. We never got that before in Avatar.
> Korra sucks at pro bending not as a water bender. Under those rules any bender would struggle to adjust. I wonder why air benders can't participate in the games. I hope they all aren't snooty like tenzin.



Because there aren't any airbenders except Tenzion who doesn't want to take part and his kids, who he wouldn't let take part.

I would have thought the answer was pretty obvious.


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 24, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> yes it is. its just that they do a lot flipping and spinning while they bend.



Are you being intentionally dense?
Martial arts is a fundamental part of bending. It's what sets the show apart from most western fantasy where people just cast magic at each other.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 24, 2012)

Ahhh good looking out I keep forgetting Aang only had 3 kids.

The pro bending seems more interesting though they are incorporating tricking and other aspects of fighting that make it more fast paced but this is just the beginning and this isn't how an actual bending fight is going to look like in the series.


----------



## Synn (Mar 24, 2012)

Episode 2 was pretty good pek


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 24, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Eh, go watch the older fight scenes. Way better than the pro-bending stuff.


i agree. its just odd that he said the characters didnt throw magic at each other in the old series.


Nodonn said:


> Are you being intentionally dense?
> Martial arts is a fundamental part of bending. It's what sets the show apart from most western fantasy where people just cast magic at each other.


what? the characters are still using martial arts for probending. its just more modern mma type stuff. the way they move is different, but theyre still just chunking the elements at each other. 
actually i cant think of any western show besides avatar that has the magic throwing.


Matta Clatta said:


> Ahhh good looking out I keep forgetting Aang only had 3 kids.
> 
> The pro bending seems more interesting though they are incorporating tricking and other aspects of fighting that make it more fast paced but this is just the beginning and this isn't how an actual bending fight is going to look like in the series.


yup. we're still gonna get some old school fights. this isnt a sports story.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 24, 2012)

Good episode. Certainly better than the second episode of the original show. 

7.8/10


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 24, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> what? the characters are still using martial arts for probending. its just more modern mma type stuff. the way they move is different*, but theyre still just chunking the elements at each other. *
> actually i cant think of any western show besides avatar that has the magic throwing.



Yeah, I'm done with you. Arguing with someone who obviously hasn't seen the show is useless.


----------



## Klue (Mar 24, 2012)

Mako is the man, he reminds me of Zuko. 

Am I the only one sensing a little Mako-Korra action going on?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 24, 2012)

Mako reminds me of Mai hes nothing like Zuko who was wangsty to the max


----------



## Raiden (Mar 24, 2012)

Going to watch the episodes now.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 24, 2012)

Korra sucks at Pro-bending because she goes on the offensive when faced with a problem rather than relenting or evading.  Once she started doing so she had no significant difficulty.  Her skill and power is enough to single handedly wipe out the other team with one move but she can't do that within the restrictions of the game which is why she was getting her ass kicked.

I can't wait to see Korra airbending so that we can enjoy airbending being used violently for the first time. I'm also interested in seeing more about airbending beceause it was just there in the first series without getting explored like the other elements.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





The Pink Ninja said:


> New episode:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) She had never watched or performed in a probending match. I was fascinated with football from the age of 4, but I didn't understand the off-side rule until I was 12 maybe (and I had the advantage of being able to watch matches). 

2) You're comparing apples and orangers. Look at things this way someone who is a master will probably get his ass whooped against someone in a boxing match. The sport requires a different application of her abilities and restricts what she can do with them. 

3) I wouldn't say Bolin looked dopey in that scene, he feel into the water because of his incompetent team member. 





			
				Matta Clatta said:
			
		

> It brings an interesting dynamic to the show. We never got that before in Avatar.
> Korra sucks at pro bending not as a water bender. Under those rules any bender would struggle to adjust. I wonder why air benders can't participate in the games. I hope they all aren't snooty like tenzin.


There are only 5 Air benders alive. 
Tenzin, his three children and Korra.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh God, the visual design of this show is beyond amazing.


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 24, 2012)

This, "Probending" shit is mad fucking retarded.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 24, 2012)

Gunners said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with these two points. Knowing the theory behind something and actually being able to execute it in the moment (while multiple attacks are headed your way, no less) are two completely different things. Pro-bending also seems very different to traditional bending, so it makes perfect sense that she would struggle on her first attempt against people who actually know what they're doing. (I'd be irritated if she was instantly good.) She's talented, but she has to learn the rules properly and practice before that talent will really shine through in a match. 

This episode kind of reminded me of the fierce debates that go on between the traditional martial artists and MMA people. The old versus the new. What made it more interesting was the fact that Korra was actually able to finally display the sort of traditional airbending footwork she had been trying to learn, but only in the modern, pro-bending setting. That was a nice touch, as it made things less clear cut and simplistic. Rather than sticking with one or the other, it looks like Korra is planning to train in both traditional and modern forms, taking things from both and forging her own path.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 24, 2012)

Just watched both episodes with some popcorn. And ice tea.

Story and animation are both of course on a level of their own.

I will admit though. It's tough getting adjusted to a city setting and the idea of "pro bending." And I really enjoy anime because it takes me away from the city life. 

Will be interesting to see Lin's story unravel. Bitterness foreshadows perhaps a relationship gone bad between mommy and daddy.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 24, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> This, "Probending" shit is mad fucking retarded.



Sure it is, pal.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 24, 2012)

I suppose I should post here as well:


As of today, you no longer have to worry about spoiler tagging anything. I am counting this as an official release.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> Mako is the man, he reminds me of Zuko.
> 
> Am I the only one sensing a little Mako-Korra action going on?


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 24, 2012)

I forgot this was coming out today, I have to go watch it now.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 24, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Mako reminds me of Mai hes nothing like Zuko who was wangsty to the max



Mako is described to be like Zuko without the angst.


----------



## olaf (Mar 24, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Mako is described to be like Zuko without the angst.


yea....

I'll believe when it turns out he is well adjusted man from normal 2 parent family

not some raised on streets renagade ninja whatever that looks at the moon and wants to kill his older brother


----------



## Malv213 (Mar 24, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> This, "Probending" shit is mad fucking retarded.



If you're referring to how stuff like earth disk size is regulated, it's a sport. Fencers in real life don't use real rapiers and murder each other anymore.


----------



## hellosquared (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh man I would have loved to see toph do probending. She would rockem like a boss.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 24, 2012)

It's possible Pro-bending is a brainchild of her and Sokka.

I wonder who the mayor of Republic City is


----------



## mayumi (Mar 24, 2012)

so are the two brothers this new series version of sokka and katara?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 24, 2012)

so i saw the first episode and i love it.

What happened to Sukko mom joke was just awesome.


----------



## Synn (Mar 24, 2012)

hellosquared said:


> Oh man I would have loved to see toph do probending. She would rockem like a boss.



Q4T. I miss her.


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 24, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Sure it is, pal.



It's just an other way to use Bending as a tool for violence. :AANG


EDIT: When the fuck did NF start getting these bullshit ADs in between posts? They're fucking annoying. Fix it.


----------



## Klue (Mar 24, 2012)

Am I the only one that sees a bit of Street Fighter's Ryu in Mako?

"Mako, looking cool under fire."


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 24, 2012)

God bless the internet.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Mar 24, 2012)

Guys how do you watch it on Korra Nation ? I know somone linked to the avatr legend forums but i mean where can you watch it legitemately ?


----------



## Synn (Mar 24, 2012)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Guys how do you watch it on Korra Nation ? I know somone linked to the avatr legend forums but i mean where can you watch it legitemately ?



The episodes cannot be watched on Korra Nation for people living outside the US.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Mar 24, 2012)

Synn said:


> The episodes cannot be watched on Korra Nation for people living outside the US.



Fucks sake. This is what happens when you try to live by the law; the americans fuck you in the ass. Always.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 24, 2012)

I found it via Tumblr, it was worth the long search.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 24, 2012)

Wait, I found it:

audio link


----------



## Klue (Mar 24, 2012)

Damn, episode 1 and 2 aren't set to air on TV until April 14th. Any news on episode 3 as of yet?


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Mar 24, 2012)

I really like this Pro-bending stuff. And i like the comparison between somone learning boxing and someone learning how to fight and how different that would be. Yeah im really warming up to TLoK now.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 24, 2012)

Hah, and I thought Makorra was horrible enough


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 24, 2012)

That's terrible but not as bad as the can korra take the knot nonsense.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 24, 2012)

whaat? where did you see that?

edit: i just looked at asami sato's entry on the wiki, and it seems like she's a huge pro-bender fan.



being a driver she's obviously gonna be part of the new team avatar, and she's a rich kid, just like toph. linking all those elements i'd think she likes mako more than BROLIN. mako was described over the radio as being "cool over fire" and avatar has always been about "first girl wins" when relationships are concerned (excepting sokka of course), and BROLIN saw korra first ... i dunno, is there hope for TLOK after all?

i mean, being a huge probending fan she'd naturally like the more skilled player.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 24, 2012)

Watched the 720p rips, and good lord. Incredible.


----------



## Synn (Mar 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> Any news on episode 3 as of yet?



Only that it is titled "The Revelation".


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 24, 2012)

hellosquared said:


> Oh man I would have loved to see toph do probending. She would rockem like a boss.


how? she would be limited to those little disks same as the others.


Synn said:


> Only that it is titled "The Revelation".



where'd you get this from?


----------



## Synn (Mar 24, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> where'd you get this from?



LINK


----------



## Klue (Mar 24, 2012)

Lol, I guess that's Aang airbending in the intro? With his douche bag beard, lol. 


Or is that Tenzin?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 24, 2012)

It's Tenzin.


----------



## Synn (Mar 24, 2012)

Yup, it's definitely Tenzin.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 24, 2012)

pretty sure its bearded aang.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 24, 2012)

^See above.


----------



## Klue (Mar 24, 2012)

3 Avatars and Tenzin?


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 24, 2012)

Roku

Korra

Kyoshi

Tenzin

One of these things does not belong.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 24, 2012)

Pro Bending is like the "non-contact" sport of bending in the Avatarverse. lol

Its reminds me of dodge ball rather than martial arts combat. I dont mind though, the game limits the different bending arts to an equal standard otherwise earthbenders would just flip the stadium upside down beneath the other bender's feet.

Its a sport designed to knock the opponent off their feet rather than beat them up to submission or knock out.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 24, 2012)

Pretty sure its Tenzin in the opening. It does not resemble Aang at all.


----------



## Klue (Mar 24, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Pretty sure its Tenzin in the opening. It does not resemble Aang at all.



An older version of Aang - yeah it does.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah tenzin is far too joyless to move like that...unless in the sac


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Mar 24, 2012)

holy shit did the series premiered?


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 24, 2012)

No; it just leaked.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Mar 24, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> No; it just leaked.


how manny episodes have been leaked?


----------



## Synn (Mar 24, 2012)

Ben Tennyson said:


> how manny episodes have been leaked?



Only two            .


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 24, 2012)

Never mind, it unless Tenzin shaved or something, the beard is completely different:

Opening:

*Spoiler*: __ 









Tenzin:


And Tenzin's nose is considerably different, and you would see it if he was turning left or right like that.

It would make more sense if it was Aang...


----------



## Kage (Mar 24, 2012)

all the benders in the opening are avatars so i'm pretty sure that is aang.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 24, 2012)

I think the best part of the opening is :dat earth bending. Looks fucking brutal.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 24, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Pretty sure its Tenzin in the opening. It does not resemble Aang at all.



Avatar Kyoshi, Avatar Roku, Tenzin, Avatar Korra. 

It is Avatar Aang in the title screen, the reason he doesn't look like Aang is because Aang was a prepubescent kid when we last saw him not a fully grown man.


----------



## Synn (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Mider T (Mar 24, 2012)

This isn't a info leak, this is a fucking flood.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 24, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Never mind, it unless Tenzin shaved or something, the beard is completely different:
> 
> Opening:
> 
> ...



Robin would be proud of your detective work.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 24, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> No; it just leaked.



isnt this an official release and not a leak?


----------



## Synn (Mar 24, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> isnt this an official release and not a leak?



No. The series will officially air on April 14.

So, this does count as a leak.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 24, 2012)

Is Meelo retarded?


----------



## Synn (Mar 24, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Is Meelo retarded?



Idk, but he sure is funny. xD


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 24, 2012)

Wouldn't "leak" define it more as a outside source getting it? This was released officially by Nick etc etc, just on a website.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 24, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Is Meelo retarded?



wasnt that revealed comic con last summer?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 24, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Wouldn't "leak" define it more as a outside source getting it? This was released officially by Nick etc etc, just on a website.



But before the official release date.


----------



## Synn (Mar 24, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Wouldn't "leak" define it more as a outside source getting it? This was released officially by Nick etc etc, just on a website.



I'd assume that the official release would be on TV, as it is meant to be a television series... But who knows.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 24, 2012)

Mider T said:


> But before the official release date.



We have an official release date now as well. We won an earlier release, so technically this is not a leak.



> I'd assume that the official release would be on TV, as it is meant to be a television series... But who knows.


Hmm, maybe then. I honestly don't know for sure, but it doesn't fit "leak" very well.  xD


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 24, 2012)

I don't think of it as a 'leak' at all.

As for Meelo, I thought it was funny when he parroted Korra's angry tirade. (Felt bad for Tenzin, though.)


----------



## Gunners (Mar 24, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> I have a question. How exactly did Kitara outlive toph and aang? Weren't they younger than her?


Even though Aang didn't age physically staying in the Avatar state for 100 years aged him spiritually. 

Putting that to the side women on average live 7 years longer than men, then there's the issue of genetics. Look at the world we live in some people live until their late 90s some die in their 40s.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 24, 2012)

Spongebob premiered an episode back at the 1999 Kids Choice Awards, but the actual release wasn't until a few weeks later.  As such, the sources point to the actual release as the premiere date.  The Kids Choice Awards episode was just a special preview.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 24, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Is Meelo retarded?



He kinda comes across as being so...but then again he's what four or five it looks like? maybe his bizarreness can be explained by his age


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 25, 2012)

Finally caught the vid.  Steven Blum as the voice talent for Roger Smith Amon = win.  The guy's voice is gold.


----------



## Klue (Mar 25, 2012)

How much of a n00b would I be if I didn't know who Steven Blum was?


----------



## Jena (Mar 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> How much of a n00b would I be if I didn't know who Steven Blum was?



He's a voice actor in a lot of stuff.
Ever seen _Cowboy Bebop_? He plays Spike.


----------



## dream (Mar 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> How much of a n00b would I be if I didn't know who Steven Blum was?



As big of a noob as me, I had to google him right now.


----------



## Klue (Mar 25, 2012)

Jena said:


> He's a voice actor in a lot of stuff.
> Ever seen _Cowboy Bebop_? He plays Spike.



No I have not, lol.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 25, 2012)

Ever seen Samurai Champloo?  He plays Mugen.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 25, 2012)

I know you've seen Naruto, he's Orochimaru.  Or Roger in Big O.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> How much of a n00b would I be if I didn't know who Steven Blum was?



I'm not sure. He's been in nearly everything. He plays Vincent in the FF7 movie, worked on the English dub of Digimon Season 3 and played many of the characters and played Sora's dad (the guy trying to kill the Digimon), Orochimaru in Naruto, Starscream in Transformers: Prime, Count Vertigo in DC Showcase: Green Arrow, and The Laughing Man in Ghost in the Shell and I think Captain Cold in Batman: Brave and the Bold. 

And a lot more. Odds are, you heard him.


----------



## Klue (Mar 25, 2012)

Mider T said:


> I know you've seen Naruto, he's Orochimaru.  Or Roger in Big O.



Out of all of the character voices for the English Dub version of Naruto, Orochimaru's was by far the best.

I approve of Steven Blum.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 25, 2012)

He's does Zabuza as well, actually he's a member of this site.  He used to post in the English VA section, answering questions from fans here.  It's been awhile though.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 25, 2012)

Idk...its not like he needs this role. Not that Id think he do a bad job.

I kind of wish they have given it to someone not as well known, I mean c'mon there must be heaps of people struggling to get some voice over roles. lol


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 25, 2012)

^ I totally understand where you're coming from.  Sure, he's perfect; but give it to someone who needs a job.  


*Spoiler*: __ 





They'll do just fine  

I'm just kidding btw...
​


----------



## Klue (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't care, as long as he sounds awesome.


----------



## legoffjacques (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm going to rep anyone who'll PM me the links in HD, seriously
So please,share


----------



## Klue (Mar 25, 2012)

And so it begins:



Saw this on  - amused me, had to link it here.


----------



## dream (Mar 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> And so it begins:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this on  - amused me, had to link it here.



That sure is the look of a fangirl.


----------



## Klue (Mar 25, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That sure is the look of a fangirl.



DAT Ryu Mako.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> And so it begins:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this on  - amused me, had to link it here.


I like how captivated she looks whenever battling or Pro-bending is mentioned or seen. Thank God she's not the typical female character. 

You should see the gif someone made from the sneak peak where she touches his shoulder. They are touching, they say, so its canon. And it only has sent the MakoxKorra ship into a powerful storm.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 25, 2012)

The trolling for this could be historic.


----------



## dream (Mar 25, 2012)

President Goobang said:


> The trolling for this could be historic.



I hope that we get a lot of trolling.


----------



## Klue (Mar 25, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> I like how captivated she looks whenever battling or Pro-bending is mentioned or seen. Thank God she's not the typical female character.
> 
> You should see the gif someone made from the sneak peak where she touches his shoulder. They are touching, they say, so its canon. And it only has sent the MakoxKorra ship into a powerful storm.



Then a storm it shall be.

Let this ship tread waters that the Zutara ship has never sailed.


----------



## Jena (Mar 25, 2012)

Korra should end up with Lin Beifong.
The ship no one saw coming.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh great, now Rule 34 is in play.


----------



## Klue (Mar 25, 2012)

Jena said:


> Korra should end up with Lin Beifong.
> The ship no one saw coming.



Actually, after their last encounter, it definitely has a bit of steam behind it.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## Klue (Mar 25, 2012)

Korra said:
			
		

> Admit it, you like me. :WTF



Admit it NF, Makorra is canon.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 25, 2012)

President Goobang said:


> The trolling for this could be historic.



Especially since they would do this: Lovely visuals

I laughed so much, my sides hurt. 



> Then a storm it shall be.
> 
> Let this ship tread waters that the Zutara ship has never sailed.



It will be worth waiting the storm out.



> Actually, after their last encounter, it definitely has a bit of steam behind it.



Yea, she had Lin on her mind so much, she was trying to burn away her passion by destroying an image of her.


----------



## vanhellsing (Mar 25, 2012)

lol paring shit , were are the chapters


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 25, 2012)

Jena said:


> Korra should end up with Lin Beifong.
> The ship no one saw coming.



*throws up a little*


----------



## Jena (Mar 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> Actually, after their last encounter, it definitely has a bit of steam behind it.



THEY EXCHANGED A GLANCE
CANON




Terra Branford said:


> Especially since they would do this: Lovely visuals
> 
> I laughed so much, my sides hurt.


How have I not seen this before? 




Soul Assassin said:


> *throws up a little*


No see they hate each other it's what makes this ship so hot


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh noes Avatar shipping...


----------



## dream (Mar 25, 2012)

Jena said:


> No see they hate each other it's what makes this ship so hot


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 25, 2012)

Jena said:


> THEY EXCHANGED A GLANCE
> CANON
> 
> How have I not seen this before?
> ...



Sadly, that's really enough to make a ship or make something 'canon'....

And its friggin' hilarious, right?


----------



## Kirito (Mar 25, 2012)

Jena said:


> No see they hate each other it's what makes this ship so hot



That's the essence of Zutara ... didn't exactly work out


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 25, 2012)

Jena said:


> THEY EXCHANGED A GLANCE
> CANON
> 
> How have I not seen this before?
> ...



   not listening...


----------



## Jena (Mar 25, 2012)

da moment dey fell in lurve



I wonder if Jackie Diaz will churn out another masterpiece for Korra. I mean, she _has_ to, right? The world needs her to.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 25, 2012)

AANG HAS A BEARD



Terra Branford said:


> Especially since they would do this: Lovely visuals



Ohmygod.


----------



## Darth (Mar 25, 2012)

I watched the first minute of that link and then I walked away.


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 25, 2012)

Jena said:


> da moment dey fell in lurve
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Jackie Diaz will churn out another masterpiece for Korra. I mean, she _has_ to, right? The world needs her to.



 it all makes sense now...it happened!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 25, 2012)

So is there a good quality link or something good quality?


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 25, 2012)

There's a 720p rip circulating around.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Mar 25, 2012)

This is an almost perfect stream of Episode 2, im still looking for a perfect 720p rip of episode 1 if anyone kind and graceful folk have it ?


----------



## Klue (Mar 25, 2012)

I've watched the first two episodes 10 times already. Nothing is wrong with me, right?


----------



## dream (Mar 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> I've watched the first two episodes 10 times already. Nothing is wrong with me, right?



Re-watching something, even that many times, is perfectly normal.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 25, 2012)

What people were saying last year - 



> Soooo butch





> So, Is this a boy or a girl? Is this an offspring of Katara and Aang? We need answers!





> She looks, ummm, manly





> Sheeeee looks likea man.





> I think she should be less muscular and i don’t like her hair tied at the sides





> the korra girl looks kinda like a boy .. is it suppose to be a boy??? O>O





> to tell you the truth “he” is not very pretty  P :I





> That’s a man, baby!





> She looks seriosly manly :B But I can’t wait!!!!!!





> She looks butch. Don’t like  strong can be feminine too!!





> Her body looks way too manly, especially the shoulders. Well, If that’s how the creators want her to be then It’s totally ok, no problems with that. It’s just unusual to see a young woman with this kind of complexion.





> Sorry but why does it look more like a man than a woman





> “He looka like a man.”- a perfect miss swan quote for that pic.





> She looks too masculine. Her arms should be less…muscular.





> She looks like a guy. When I first saw this I thought she was a guy. Need to at lest make her look more girlish.





> is it a girl?.. Or is it a boy?.. A little to much steroids i would say  Other than that its badass.. But a bit to much muscles >_>





> Uhm. She looks like a man.





> i thought she’d look much less guy-ish



And the winner is - 


> It should not be a heroin… A HERO is much better and interesting to be wacthed


----------



## Gabe (Mar 25, 2012)

enjoyed the second episode the brothers seem funny. when does the 3rd one come out?


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 25, 2012)

The 21st of April, my friend.


----------



## Klue (Mar 25, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Re-watching something, even that many times, is perfectly normal.



lol, I sense sarcasm.


----------



## dream (Mar 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> lol, I sense sarcasm.





No sarcasm, I used to watch one episode of Digimon again and again.  I probably have seen it thirty times or so.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 25, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> The 21st of April, my friend.



damn almost a month


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 25, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> What people were saying last year -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


\

A lot of the fans of this show are really dense, what do you expect? It's sad really, you expect them to grow up and think sensibly. It has been seven years since original show aired.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 25, 2012)

Since TLOK is a show with supernatural martial arts, will we see this in the future? I would love to see benders have a new style of bending, one that is based on counters and speed.


----------



## Synn (Mar 25, 2012)

Gabe said:


> damn almost a month



Why does this sound like a complaint? We were lucky to get an early release.


----------



## themg3 (Mar 25, 2012)

Fucking awesome, the animation, the characters, this show does not disappoint


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2012)

Synn said:


> Why does this sound like a complaint? We were lucky to get an early release.


True that. I wasn't expecting it until around July or August.


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> I've watched the first two episodes 10 times already. Nothing is wrong with me, right?



 

Iknowright? 



Superstarseven said:


> What people were saying last year -
> 
> 
> And the winner is -



Geeze  interesting reactions.  She's got some muscle, but it's not over the top IMO.


----------



## dream (Mar 25, 2012)

Just watched the first episode, the show is off to a pretty good start.  I'm liking Korra's personality quite a bit and the tension between benders and non-benders could shape up to be pretty impressive.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 25, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Ever seen Samurai Champloo?  He plays Mugen.



He also plays fking wolverine and Cyrus.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 25, 2012)

Is it truly necessary to have two separate thread for the discussion of this franchise? I believe that it would be better to merge the threads, so that it shall be easier for the users to have a place to converse, plus, it would save bandwidth and space on the server that hosts this forum.

Also, when Jinora asked Katara about Ursa, I wondered: how and why would Katara know anything about Ursa? Are the story writers hinting that Zuko shall finally learn Ursa's fate in _The Promise,_ and that Katara somehow assists him in that quest?


----------



## dream (Mar 25, 2012)

Finished episode 2, the training at the start of the episode was pretty amusing.  Pro-bending is a nice addition to the series, there could be some pretty awesome matches later on.  I like Bolin quite a bit, haven't decided if I like his brother or not.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2012)

I think they're both cool. I imagine Mako's going to be revealed to be a member of the Triple Threat Triad on the side for money. I just imagine he and Bolin must be pretty broke since they live at the arena.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 25, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Is it truly necessary to have two separate thread for the discussion of this franchise? I believe that it would be better to merge the threads, so that it shall be easier for the users to have a place to converse, plus, it would save bandwidth and space on the server that hosts this forum.
> 
> Also, when Jinora asked Katara about Ursa, I wondered: how and why would Katara know anything about Ursa? Are the story writers hinting that Zuko shall finally learn Ursa's fate in _The Promise,_ and that Katara somehow assists him in that quest?



Merging or closing, otherwise it is quite pointless.


----------



## dream (Mar 25, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I think they're both cool. I imagine Mako's going to be revealed to be a member of the Triple Threat Triad on the side for money. I just imagine he and Bolin must be pretty broke since they live at the arena.



Could be interesting but I don't think that he's the kind of person who would be in such a group but its possible.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 25, 2012)

Jove's thread is Avatar Discussion in general, this one is just for Korra. I don't see why it needs to be merged or deleted.  Its like closing a thread for Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword or merging it with Legend of of Zelda: Twilight Princess. They are two different things; one is for general, and the other *just* for Korra.



Superstarseven said:


> What people were saying last year -
> 
> 
> And the winner is -



I'm not seeing how she looks like a man. 

Clearly those people are idiots.  And the last one is just....


----------



## Kage (Mar 25, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Also, when Jinora asked Katara about Ursa, I wondered: how and why would Katara know anything about Ursa? Are the story writers hinting that Zuko shall finally learn Ursa's fate in _The Promise,_ and that Katara somehow assists him in that quest?



i don't think it's anything that serious. to me it was obviously just picking on the fans.


----------



## olaf (Mar 25, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Also, when Jinora asked Katara about Ursa, I wondered: how and why would Katara know anything about Ursa? Are the story writers hinting that Zuko shall finally learn Ursa's fate in _The Promise,_ and that Katara somehow assists him in that quest?


or maybe the story writers are hinting "wanna know what happened with suko's mom? TOUGH LUCK BITCHES"

also, her name is Ursa? that sound like she was some ugly, mustache having broad


----------



## Gunners (Mar 25, 2012)

It's small things like that that make me lol.


----------



## Kage (Mar 25, 2012)

when are those kids gonna be old enough for arrows? and i wonder if those girls are gonna have to shave the front of that nice hair of theirs for it...


----------



## Mider T (Mar 25, 2012)

^In the first series, wasn't it stated they get their arrows after they complete the 36?


----------



## Kage (Mar 25, 2012)

Mider T said:


> ^In the first series, wasn't it stated they get their arrows after they complete the 36?



there's no way i'm going to remember that 

i wondered about a specific qualification or trial of some sort. it's been too long.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 25, 2012)

I thought they get the Arrows when they show they have mastered the element? Or made a new "technique" for Airbenders?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2012)

Mastery is attained when an airbender has created a new airbending technique. Though I doubt they would be willing to shave their heads.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 25, 2012)

^That's the 36th.  Aang's was the Air Scooter.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2012)

That's what the 36th is? Is that a fan term or something? I looked it up on the wiki and didn't find anything.

*EDIT* Oh wait, the 36 Tiers! My bad.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 25, 2012)

You're an airbending master when you master the 36 central moves/styles/forms of airbending i front of a group of other masters.

Aang didn't do (Dunno if he couldn't or chose not to) the 36ths but instead invented the airscooter.

You get the tats wen you become an acknowledged master.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 25, 2012)

Tiers.  36 seems to be a special number.


----------



## olaf (Mar 25, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am very surprised to hear you say that; _"Ursa"_ is a feminine name, and is also the Latin word for "bear," implying that Ursa is very protective or her children, as a mother bear is protective of her cubs.


I know usra means bear


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 25, 2012)

On the subject of airbenders, I was very glad to see
*Spoiler*: __ 



that there were Air Nomads in the temple beyond Tenzin and his children, implying that he has done an excellent job of resurrecting the order.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 25, 2012)

Truly enjoyed both episodes! It's nice to know Avatar is finally back! This new series seems to be shaping up to be pretty nice IMO, I can't say I've seen one aspect so far that I can really complain about.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> On the subject of airbenders, I was very glad to see
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


They aren't Air Nomads, they're just monks who practice their lifestyle.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 25, 2012)

Stunna said:


> They aren't Air Nomads, they're just monks who practice their lifestyle.



How do you know that?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2012)

Bending is genetic. You can't just train someone into becoming a bender. Plus, Korra said Tenzin was the only man who would be able to teach her.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 25, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Bending is genetic. You can't just train someone into becoming a bender. Plus, Korra said Tenzin was the only man who would be able to teach her.



Is that not rather unfair? And if that is true, how is it that Katara was a bender, but Sokka, was not? How is it that Piandao was not a bender, when both of his parents were?

Also, about Sokka, did he and Suki ever have any children, and, if so, where are they now?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 25, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> How do you know that?



There is also Bryke telling us that Tenzin and his family are the only Airbenders left, besides Korra of course. 

That's why I thought it was rather odd Tenzin would teach non-benders Air Nomad ways if Air Nomads were ALWAYS benders because of their spirituality .



> Also, about Sokka, did he and Suki ever have any children, and, if so, where are they now?


We don't know. It hasn't been mentioned yet.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 25, 2012)

So basically to be a bender one of your parents has to be a bender unless you are the avatar.
I really need some background behind this because I'm pretty sure its always been you are either born with the inate ability to do it or not. For example look at katara and sokka


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Is that not rather unfair? And if that is true, how is it that Katara was a bender, but Sokka, was not? How is it that Piandao was not a bender, when both of his parents were?


Same way how two brown-haired parents can have one brown haired child and one blonde. Or how two white parents, if there was a Black ancestor, can give birth to a black child. That's genetics for you.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 25, 2012)

I thought it was mostly decided by spirituality, since that's why all Air Nomads are Airbenders (because they are very spiritual).


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2012)

Bryke said it was both genetics and spirituality.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 25, 2012)

I like to believe that before, all Air Nomads were Airbenders but not all Airbenders were Air Nomads (I mean, how would they reproduce?).  But now, with the restoration and what not, that's clearly not the case.


----------



## hehey (Mar 25, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> I thought it was mostly decided by spirituality, since that's why all Air Nomads are Airbenders (because they are very spiritual).


to quote Game of Thrones, "the seed is strong".

Air Bending must be carried by very dominant genes, unlike teh other elements, like for example if i remember right that guy who taught Sokka swordsmanship had parent who were both benders but he was a non bender. Water, Earth, & Fire, have weak genes.

....All of Tenzin's kids are air-benders... the seed is strong.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 25, 2012)

Ah, okay. Thanks Stunna! 

So, what if a person is born without the power to bend and they became very, very spiritual. Would it, if it was practiced and very strong of course, give them bending power?  Because if the Air Nomads were all Airbenders because of spirituality, then wouldn't Tenzin's disciplines be able to Airbend after a certain point of spiritual enlightenment?

EDIT: Didn't see this;



hehey said:


> to quote Game of Thrones, "the seed is strong".
> 
> Air Bending must be carried by very dominant genes.



Oh, okay. So it not only has to be spiritual for the Airbenders, but they DEFINITELY have to have the genes along with it?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2012)

Unfortunately they haven't really gone into detail on the subject to my knowledge. I don't know.


----------



## Klue (Mar 25, 2012)

olaf said:


> I know usra means bear



That's just wrong, no matter how you look at it.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 25, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Oh, okay. So it not only has to be spiritual for the Airbenders, but they DEFINITELY have to have the genes along with it?



Yes, we've been through this.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 25, 2012)

I haven't had this discussion before, so I don't know what you mean.


----------



## Klue (Mar 25, 2012)

Agreed, I have no idea what you guys are talking about. Run this by me again.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 25, 2012)

I will never open a spoiler tag again.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 25, 2012)

@Klue:

We're talking about how people get their bending powers, but I was mostly wondering if, because Air Nomads were all Airbenders because of spirituality (so says Wikia), does that mean Tenzin's disciplines could Airbend at some point if they received enlightenment?



President Goobang said:


> I will never open a spoiler tag again.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 25, 2012)

So new show mean next new page, leave the old things aside. I expect more mature viewers and fans just as the cast is more mature this time. 

So the show starts till late April then? until then there is only two episodes?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 25, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> @Klue:
> 
> We're talking about how people get their bending powers, but I was mostly wondering if, because Air Nomads were all Airbenders because of spirituality (so says Wikia), does that mean Tenzin's disciplines could Airbend at some point if they received enlightenment?



I think its doubtful. Since if we consider genetics to play at least some part of it they would need to be related somehow to Aang's family. They could always gain the "physical" aspect of bending later in adulthood if they were related, like how some genetic traits come out much later in life.  

Guru Patik however was very spiritual yet was still no Airbender.


----------



## αce (Mar 25, 2012)

Hmm. Gonna go watch the second episode.
Be back with what I think in a second....


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 25, 2012)

I still am displeased about the idea that only Aang, Tenzin, and their descendants can restore airbenders through their offspring. I recall a fanfiction that I read where the planet itself sought to restore balance by causing children with the potential for airbending to be born to random different women, including some of the lead female characters from the first series, which, of course, led to humorous reactions. I do not see how that scenario would be too far-fetched in a world where people can manipulate the elements of nature with their own movements.


----------



## dream (Mar 25, 2012)

> I still am displeased about the idea that only Aang, Tenzin, and their descendants can restore airbenders through their offspring.



I actually like this but to each their own.


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 25, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I still am displeased about the idea that only Aang, Tenzin, and their descendants can restore airbenders through their offspring. I recall a fanfiction that I read where the planet itself sought to restore balance by causing children with the potential for airbending to be born to random different women, including some of the lead female characters from the first series, which, of course, led to humorous reactions. I do not see how that scenario would be too far-fetched in a world where people can manipulate the elements of nature with their own movements.



I don't think it was ever really stated thats the only way to have new benders. Who knows maybe this season will dive more into that.


----------



## Huntress (Mar 25, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I still am displeased about the idea that only Aang, Tenzin, and their descendants can restore airbenders through their offspring. *I recall a fanfiction that I read where the planet itself sought to restore balance* by causing children with the potential for airbending to be born to random different women, including some of the lead female characters from the first series, which, of course, led to humorous reactions. I do not see how that scenario would be too far-fetched in a world where people can manipulate the elements of nature with their own movements.



I remember something in the show I think, or on an official website saying that being a bender is not genetically determined, its random (eg: 2 non benders could produce a bender child).
If this is true, then is it possible for different benders to be born from different tribes? eg: a nonbender fire nation couple could produce a water bender child, or  an earth bender couple could produce an air bender child etc


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2012)

That's not true though. I don't know where you read it, but Byrke has stated differently.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 25, 2012)

As the culture develops it is possible that the offspring of the Nomads seen with Tenzin will give birth to Airbenders.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm sure once the Air Nomad culture gains prominence again and generations are raised in that culture, a genetic link to Aang will no longer be a requirement for Airbending potential.


----------



## dream (Mar 25, 2012)

Well, here is an interview about the subject:



> RM: Okay, next I know I'm going really left brained and you can call me a geek because I am, but in "The Fortuneteller" you have a pair of twins...kids...one is an earthbender and one isn't. So is bending genetic, or is it some sort of spiritual thing? How does it work?
> 
> BK: Mike and I just got new puppies. They're brothers. They have the same mother and father. Same litter. Mike's dog can just sit in a crate and be happy as a clam. My dog just loses all control...everything. Who knows why these things happen? They're beyond our full understanding.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mider T (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't remember the twins in the Fortuneteller.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2012)

"I'm an earthbender!"

"I'm not!"


----------



## Gabe (Mar 25, 2012)

Synn said:


> Why does this sound like a complaint? We were lucky to get an early release.



it was not a complaint just disappointment. i think it is easy to tell the difference. you seem to be complaining of me being disappointed


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 25, 2012)

Wow, I did not remember the twins either. Its a good thing I'm rewatching the series. As for the interview, thanks for posting it for us, Eternal Goob !


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 25, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> I'm sure once the Air Nomad culture gains prominence again and generations are raised in that culture, a genetic link to Aang will no longer be a requirement for Airbending potential.



This makes sense. Seeing as how the first benders learned the art by studying/living amongst animals, natural spirits the more culturally exposed you are to the philosophy and the bending art, the greater spiritual link and potential you will to have become a bender. 

This explains why the Air Nomads which were more culturally driven and remote to the other nations, contained all benders. The Earth Kingdom which was spread out more and diverse in terms of culture had the potential of earthbending more diluted in its populace.

The Air Nomads on the one island is probably not yet enough of a foot hold in culture to influence airbening in its followers.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 25, 2012)

Honestly if Korra was not the avatar she would be a fire bender.

She solves all her problems with fire bending in episode 2.

Though she could be a earth bender because Tenzin said the air was opposite of her personality. Meaning she acts like a earth bender. Katara did say Earth was the opposite of air.

But Earthbenders wait and are firm and are coordinate.

Korra is more of a fire bender type.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 25, 2012)

All the Air Benders are going to have some link to Ang, unless the avatar is able to have children who are any type of benders and Ang's children simply turned out to be Air benders since he had the greatest affinity for Air, while some Avatars might have a strong affinity for all elements, rather than just the element from the tribe they were born to. 

But I like the fact that it will take many centuries for the Air Tribe to become a large part of the population again, because if Air tribe were to become huge again after 100 or even 200 years, to me it would only serve to lessen the damage that the Fire Lord did and what was resting on Ang's shoulders.

On another topic who do you guys think the guy in the mask is. I think he probably has some connection to original cast or their decedents, otherwise the writers wouldn't have bothered to give him a mask.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 25, 2012)

Aang = Abraham.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 25, 2012)

My only issue with the series is that Mako is playing to the wrong cliches. I mean yeah zuko was those cliches too but :dat scar.


----------



## dream (Mar 25, 2012)

> On another topic who do you guys think the guy in the mask is. I think he probably has some connection to original cast or their decedents, otherwise the writers wouldn't have bothered to give him a mask.



I'm thinking the same thing, perhaps he is Azula's child.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 25, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm thinking the same thing, perhaps he is Azula's child.



SHUSHERS, we dont speak about old show pairings here. They are Ill omen.

I like Mako because he reminds me of a Mako shark, he even has Ao's and Kisame's haristyle and his eyebrows are drawn in Mike turner style.

I thought that he was cool.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2012)

Do you guys think Tenzin can fly without a glider? :33


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 25, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Do you guys think Tenzin can fly without a glider? :33



He's the direct offspring of the previous Avatar and one of the Worlds Strongest Waterbending Master in history. I'm almost positive that Flying is just a trivial matter for him.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2012)

I would _hope_ so, but I don't think an airbender has ever been shown flying without aid on the show before.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 25, 2012)

Stunna said:


> "I'm an earthbender!"
> 
> "I'm not!"



Wow, I forgot about those two entirely; so, even in twins, the capacity for bending can vary?

And if the creators of the series themselves stated that bending is largely genetic, then I suppose that I cannot argue the subject any further.

On the subject of Amon, I do also very much like the idea that he could be Azula's son, and the reason that he hates benders so greatly is that Azula never showed him love because he was not a bender as was she. However, would such a backstory make the audience sympathize with him? I would prefer that he have no sympathetic qualities at all, as was the case with Ozai.


----------



## dream (Mar 25, 2012)

> However, would such a backstory make the audience sympathize with him? I would prefer that he have no sympathetic qualities at all, as was the case with Ozai.



Actually, I would love for him to have sympathetic qualities.  Would make for a more interesting character in my opinion.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 25, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm thinking the same thing, perhaps he is Azula's child.



His eyes aren't golden, no dice.


----------



## dream (Mar 25, 2012)

Mider T said:


> His eyes aren't golden, no dice.



Contacts?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't have a problem with Mako's personality you actually get people like him at the gym. Not offering direct complements and not having a soft attitude towards people that step in the gym. Only thing they respect is hard work, commitment and talent.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 25, 2012)

No, I don't believe a very highly skilled Airbender would be able to fly like a Superhero.
I'm sure Tenzin got to the arena by using a glider.


----------



## Glued (Mar 25, 2012)

From Fire we get lightning 
From Earth, we get sand and metal
From Water, we get blood and plant.

I wonder if Air has something more to it as well.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 25, 2012)

Of course it does, Aang even used it.  I can't believe you don't remember.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 26, 2012)

I've already proven Amon is Hasook/Hasuk. 



Stunna said:


> Do you guys think Tenzin can fly without a glider? :33



I don't think its possible without a glider or anything. Unless he used a tornado to whirl himself up into the air and move that way, of course.


----------



## Glued (Mar 26, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Of course it does, Aang even used it.  I can't believe you don't remember.



What was it?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 26, 2012)

Aang used that Air sphere/ball to fly already, but he was in the AS, not sure if master Airbenders can do the same.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 26, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Aang used that Air sphere/ball to fly already, but he was in the AS, not sure if master Airbenders can do the same.



I believe that, being that sound is vibrations in the air, an airbender could mimic a variety of sounds with near perfect accuracy, such as the call of a wild animal or another person's voice. Is that an interesting idea?


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 26, 2012)

Avatar Legend of the Earth bender, set 100 years after korra


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Avatar Legend of the Earth bender, set 100 years after korra



You know, the likelihood of that is pretty good.  Don't know if I should be overjoyed or depressed.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 26, 2012)

Unless Korra takes bending away at the end of the series....


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Unless Korra takes bending away at the end of the series....



I'm not sure if she would do such a thing.  What reason would she even have to do such a thing?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't know, probably to make sure no one can use bending negatively ever again. I just have a terrible feeling this will be the last of the Avatars.


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

I always hate reasoning like that, even if people won't use bending negatively they'll find other things to replace it.  But its possible that the writers may go with such a scenario.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 26, 2012)

Well, if bending is really harming peace (she might look at the Fire Nation War, and everything before that) and alongside the Non-benders fear and has caused Amon's attacks, it seems like a (good enough) reason to do it -- to keep everything as safe as possible.

But then again, like you said, other things can replace it. Especially since they are close to creating guns and stuff. Just some of my thoughts though, have nothing to _really_ support it.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 26, 2012)

I still am hoping that Korra and the other benders shall be able to prove that bending is not inherently evil; that it is a tool, and, like any tool, can be used for purposes both constructive and destructive, and that, therefore, it shall be the responsibility of the people to ensure that bending is not used for harmful or otherwise negative purposes.


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

There is nothing to support it but it is reasonable to an extent.  I personally would like for Korra to make a lasting peace between Benders and non-benders, would make for a more satisfying conclusion.  The other scenario seems more like a cop-out.  :byakuya


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2012)

Turrin said:


> On another topic who do you guys think the guy in the mask is. I think he probably has some connection to original cast or their decedents, otherwise the writers wouldn't have bothered to give him a mask.



Or they gave him a mask because masks look cool .


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 26, 2012)

They gave him a mask because masked people are more interesting and mysterious, just like Tobi for example.
Not revealing it's identity and face it's a really big deal.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 26, 2012)

Amon/Hasook wears the mask because he doesn't want Korra knowing he wants revenge for replacing him, and to because he doesn't want Mako to know that he's going to kill him for being a jerk to him.

And because its cool.


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2012)

If it's not too much trouble, can someone make four sigs, one of each of the Benders doing their "thang" during the opening? About the size of Terra Branford's sig.

I'll rep ya.


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 26, 2012)

He's going to be Jet. Little did we knew Jet survived, but due to his close call to death from earth benders and his life destroyed by fire benders, he grew to hate all benders. Jet struggled to survive and traveled the most remote parts of the world to learn battle tactics and the art of war. Lying in wait until the day came where he could mount a revolution to slay all benders.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 26, 2012)

sorry for ignorance but, when does the new episode airs?


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 26, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> sorry for ignorance but, when does the new episode airs?



April 14 is the premiere. A few weeks later will be an episode that isn't online (Episode 3).


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 26, 2012)

what do you mean^
April 21st is when the 3rd episode is out one week after the premiere.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 26, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Or they gave him a mask because masks look cool .


I doubt the writers just gave him a mask because it looks cool, I mean the last masked guy was the blue spirit and he turn out to be Zuko.

On another topic I doubt Korra is going to end bending since bending essentially saved the world many times and bending has a deep spiritual connection to the people in the Avatar world. Finally I doubt Korra is going to end bending because it would prevent the writers from doing another series of Avatar and I kind of believe that if this series is successful the writers have a third story in mind.

The reason I believe this is because of the modernization the writers have happening in the Avatar world. The first Avatar takes place essentially in ancient times, while this avatar seems to take place around later 19th century to early 20th century. So It would not surprise me if the writers had a final story planned which takes place around modern times, especially if they can make money off of it.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 26, 2012)

Turrin said:


> I doubt the writers just gave him a mask because it looks cool, I mean the last masked guy was the blue spirit and he turn out to be Zuko.



I agree; there are two reasons for which a person would wear a mask: to either conceal their identity, or to hide an unpleasant deformity, and I highly doubt that Amon's reason is the latter reason.


----------



## αce (Mar 26, 2012)

The pacing in the second episode was magnificent. That was my only gripe with the first episode. It progressed too quickly. They should of emphasized that Korra had a better natural talent when it came to mastering elements, as she did it on her own before she reached adolescence. It would of made it much easier to bear.

The second episode was good though. The small comedic moments are still golden and it looks like she's getting somewhere with air bending. Hopefully she starts to learn the basic soon enough so we can get into the political and cultural problems that seem to be happening within Republic City. The main plot has potential.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 26, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I agree; there are two reasons for which a person would wear a mask: to either conceal their identity, or to hide an unpleasant deformity, and I highly doubt that Amon's reason is the latter reason.


Yeah I feel like the most likely identity of Amon is one of Sakka's Son or Grandson. If you think about it Amon's people are suppose to use Tai Lee's technique to prevent bending, and Tai Lee joined the Kyoshi Warriors, and Sakka most likely married Suki, so his Son or Grandson would probably have great swordsmanship and could have learned Tai Lee's technique from Tai Lee or Tai Lee's children who were probably also Kyoshi warriors. 

I also don't think the series will only be 26 episodes, because I have read online that right now the series is booked for 26 episodes, but there is an option for more, which means the writers probably have at least 26 more episodes planned out if they get picked up beyond the first 26. Why is this important? Because I if the series is going to be 52+ episodes I doubt that Amon is the main villain of the series, since we were shown Amon too early on  for it to be likely for him to be the main villain. Remember we weren't shown the fire lord for quite some time in the original series.

So my theory is that Amon is going to be Sakka's Grandson that ends up being a-lot like Zuko in the sense that he's the main villain of book 1 (or the first 13 eps), but by book 2 the writers start in introducing other higher order villains, & eventually Amon is redeemed book 3 or 4.


----------



## αce (Mar 26, 2012)

Amon is Zuko's mom.
She's so old that her face is un-presentable.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 26, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Amon is Zuko's mom.
> She's so old that her face is un-presentable.



I am certain that you are joking, but if you are not, how did her voice become so masculine? Is she using some type of device to alter it? And why would she  seek to eliminate all benders?


----------



## Arishem (Mar 26, 2012)

Zuko's mom is a genderbender.


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

Arishem said:


> Zuko's mom is a genderbender.





It certainly would be a pretty cool ability.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 26, 2012)

While her children didn't inherit the ability, it still explains why Zuko and Azula turned out the way they did.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if Amon plotted to remove bending from the world by some means pertaining to energybending.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 26, 2012)

That is brilliant! I shall give you +rep for this awesome find!


----------



## Kage (Mar 26, 2012)

hahaha. oh jet


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 26, 2012)

I liked the Cabbage one, made me laugh. :33


----------



## Mider T (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## The Bloody Nine (Mar 26, 2012)

Your a good banana Mider. A good banana indeed!


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 27, 2012)

Okay, so I'm a somewhat new fan to Avatar: I've tried watching the original series, and I've never been able to finish it due to time and other distractions. So I've got a good idea of the characters and concepts, but not really an in-depth knowledge. So this a look from a pretty fresh fan.

A few comments that are generalized first. The series definitely looks beautiful, but for me the facial expressions and details truly steal the show. All the gifs that are in this thread and the other really attest to that. The music is also wondefully expressive and really can add to the epic vistas they show.


*Spoiler*: _Episode 1_ 



This is a great introduction; there is a sense of history in everything, but it doesn't feel like I'm completely missing what's going on. It's very accessible right from the beginning, and that's really nice for someone like me. The other thing that helps it is that it really feels more adult than the previous series (probably because Korra is older than Aang was), which hooks me in.

As for the episode, it's a damn good opening episode. For something that has a lot of world-building, it manages to establish a lot of characters and the major setting rather quickly. As a protagonist, I really like Korra; she comes off as headstrong but not stupid, powerful but a bit wild and unrefined. I also like that they show off how her wildness really struggles in the confines of the structure of the city.

All the side characters are rather quickly defined without being clumsy, and there's some good exposition given without feeling like they simply telling you it. Similarly, Republic City is done wonderfully; the aesthetics are great and I love to see something has a unique look to it. The Chinese and Inuit looks to the show really get me. Extra points for Zeppelins!

But overall, this is a 10/10 episode. It's a great set-up, showing off the characters, the setting, and establishing storylines which will obviously be important later on.





*Spoiler*: _Episode 2_ 



This episode is really great until the last 5 minutes. The concept is solid and most of the execution is as well. The ending, however, still feels a bit uneven.

I liked the characters introduced. Boolin is pretty cool, and Mako looks like he'll be standable as long as he doesn't wander into "brooding Sasuke" territory. The sport they introduced is absolutely great; not very often do you see a fantastical sport which not only uses all the elements of a setting, but is instantly understandable. Also, the humor is great; they know how to integrate jokes very well without completely destroying the mood or feeling forced. The characters can be funny while still feeling natural and true to who they are.

The weakness of the episode is the conflict between Tenzin and Korra. In the first episode, I felt like there was a reasonable conflict and resolution: the whole discussion on where Korra should be has reasonable arguments for both sides. The problem with this episode is that it doesn't feel as even as the previous episode; Tenzin's restrictions don't feel quite as equal to Korra's reaction towards his teaching. Tenzin is being a bit harsh with what he's doing, but Korra's attempts at training feel like she's not even listening and trying to force it on natural talent.

If that's what they are going for, then does she learn the lesson that practice makes perfect, that the teacher knows what they are talking about? I mean, Tenzin's view changes reasonably; he sees that she learns in a different way and stops smothering her. The problem is that she doesn't really learn a lesson, does she? She doesn't learn to practice or discipline really; she just sort of "gets it" in the end. Teacher learns from student, but student doesn't learn from teacher. I feel like it would have been better off is maybe the whole tournament idea had been stretched over a week rather than a single day/night, and maybe allow the boys to help her train on her footwork. In the end, Tenzin works through the boys to help Korra, using them to impart his lessons in a different manner, while she follows them in a new setting which appeals to her more.

Overall, a 7/10. Still a good episode, but kind of disappointing with the ending. Also, Meelo needs to fucking drown himself before Tenzin does.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 27, 2012)

Damn I can agree with you there Guy. Them playing up Korra's immaturity AND not really have her take something away from her master made then end kinda cheesy. Compared to aang learning earth bending, well the parallels are defiantly interesting. I can forgive the show though, korra is by no means a grown woman but a bratty teenager. And her reminding me of one is realistic but a tad grating.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 27, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Damn I can agree with you there Guy. Them playing up Korra's immaturity AND not really have her take something away from her master made then end kinda cheesy. Compared to aang learning earth bending, well the parallels are defiantly interesting. I can forgive the show though, korra is by no means a grown woman but a bratty teenager. And her reminding me of one is realistic but a tad grating.



Well here's a rare moment, isn't it? :amazed


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh! Hello Guy Gardner! Welcome to the discussion/thread! Hope you enjoy it here. 

That's what I thought it was too, by the way. I thought Korra was trying to assume she'd be able to bend Air (rather easily) because of her natural talents (like when she was trying to bend air like a Kamehameha, as another member put it), and that's why she was so frustrated she wasn't getting it and then declared she didn't need it. And about learning her lesson, I thought the ending meant she did learn one?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 27, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Oh! Hello Guy Gardner! Welcome to the discussion/thread! Hope you enjoy it here.
> 
> That's what I thought it was too, by the way. I thought Korra was trying to assume she'd be able to bend Air (rather easily) because of her natural talents (like when she was trying to bend air like a Kamehameha, as another member put it), and that's why she was so frustrated she wasn't getting it and then declared she didn't need it. And about learning her lesson, I thought the ending meant she did learn one?



Oh yeah, I totally get why she thought she would and why she failed. Tenzin's reasoning as to why she can't do it works perfectly, and it's explained wonderfully.

The problem is that for all the great set-up, the ending doesn't use any of it. As I said, it's a "Student and Teacher learn from each other", except the first part isn't executed; she doesn't really learn anything except that, with time, she'll basically learn it from talent alone. She didn't use anything that Tenzin taught her; she just sort of "gets it" at the end.

Perhaps she learned a lesson, but it just didn't feel like it was earned by the episode. Maybe it was a time thing, but I felt it didn't give proper due Tenzin's teachings. Still a very good episode, but hopefully the next episode finishes a bit cleaner.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 27, 2012)

Some of Katara friends have to be alive. 

First episode Katara says her brother and most of her friends are gone. There has to be a reason she said most.

Perhaps Toph or Zuko or Suki?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 27, 2012)

> Zuko's mom is a genderbender.


How did I not see this? 



Guy Gardner said:


> Oh yeah, I totally get why she thought she would and why she failed. Tenzin's reasoning as to why she can't do it works perfectly, and it's explained wonderfully.
> 
> The problem is that for all the great set-up, the ending doesn't use any of it. As I said, it's a "Student and Teacher learn from each other", except the first part isn't executed; she doesn't really learn anything except that, with time, she'll basically learn it from talent alone. *She didn't use anything that Tenzin taught her; she just sort of "gets it" at the end.*
> 
> Perhaps she learned a lesson, but it just didn't feel like it was earned by the episode. Maybe it was a time thing, but I felt it didn't give proper due Tenzin's teachings. Still a very good episode, but hopefully the next episode finishes a bit cleaner.



Oh! Okay, I understand what you mean now. Weird, the first episodes opening was my problem with the episode and the second episode's ending (I thought it started getting a little "flat" a little before they went back to the island) was my problem for it. 

I hope it gets better with the following episodes too. Like I said earlier, Avatar should be without flaws. 

I have a (terrible) feeling that since they thought the series would be a short series, the show will progress much the same, though I hope not. :sweat



> Some of Katara friends have to be alive.
> 
> First episode Katara says her brother and most of her friends are gone. There has to be a reason she said most.
> 
> Perhaps Toph or Zuko or Suki?



If she meant anything by it, I think it might only mean "side character friends". But Bryke said all of them (Aang, Toph, Sokka etc etc) were dead, so it probably doesn't mean anything.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 27, 2012)

Main character family trees.

audio link

So Tenzin's sister is Kya (waterbender) and brother is Bumi (non-bender).


----------



## Rasendori (Mar 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



AWWW I wanted Bumi to be a bender...


----------



## Gunners (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't have a problem with Korra understanding the steps on the spot. Really speaking it is more about overcoming mental hurdles as opposed to actually learning/mastering the techniques. She found her freedom in the probending ring so it allowed her to apply what Tenzin was trying to teach her. 

I can't remember things off by heart and I'm not going to go through all the episodes but one of the reasons Roku was confident in Aang being able to master all the elements by summer was because he had done so 1000 times. I assume that subconsciously certain things remain which is why they pick the same toys and have an innate sense of duty to the world.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 27, 2012)

tari101190 said:


> Main character family trees.
> 
> yuri kiss scene animation in full
> 
> So Tenzin's sister is Kya (waterbender) and brother is Bumi (non-bender).




Wow, Bumi's hair makes him look about as crazy as old King Bumi.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 27, 2012)

Kya and bumi look awesome, but whats up with their skin color? thats so weird. in the real world, mixed kids look mixed. wondering why kya has white hair. touched by the moon spirit?


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 27, 2012)

Kya's hair went gray.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 27, 2012)

why hasnt bumi's and tenzin's hair grayed? she doesnt really look that much older than them.


----------



## Nimander (Mar 27, 2012)

Before I get spoilered too much, where can I watch this streaming?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes, previews from _The Promise: Part II!_ I wonder if the story writers are building a romance between Sokka and Toph? If so, what about Suki?



tari101190 said:


> Main character family trees.
> 
> yuri kiss scene animation in full
> 
> So Tenzin's sister is Kya (waterbender) and brother is Bumi (non-bender).



That is very nice to see; I am disappointed that Bumi is not a bender, but hopefully, he has other traits to compensate for that. I also wonder how skilled of a waterbender Kya is, and if she and Bumi shall appear in the new series?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 27, 2012)

Nimander said:


> Before I get spoilered too much, where can I watch this streaming?



Unfortunately, the official streaming site, Korranation.com, doesn't seem to be working anymore. You'll have to watch it through other means. KivAvatar has it, and some other sites. But there is a PIMP thread here, too, if you wish for that.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 27, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> why hasnt bumi's and tenzin's hair grayed? she doesnt really look that much older than them.



She still could be?  Besides age isn't the only determinant.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 27, 2012)

I think she has white hair because she is much older than her siblings (Kya > Bumi > Tenzin)? I don't think Tenzin's very old, either, especially since he *is* the youngest of the children.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 27, 2012)

Here's the official stream for the first two episodes:  I think my top three favorite moments were
*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



young Korra's dynamic entrance, her ragequit with the airbender maze, and this priceless moment with Lin:


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Mine are as follows_ 




1) Korra maneuvers like an airbender to win the pro-bending match.

2) Ikki asks for lychee juice.

3) Mako wins the match for the Fire Ferrets.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 27, 2012)

Mine were picked based on how funny it was to me. xD


*Spoiler*: __ 





1. Meelo's freakout scene

2. The scene where Bolin and Mako find out Korra is the Avatar (the whole thing was pretty funny)

3. The meditating scene; loved the freedom thing.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlF18VoerCE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Turrin (Mar 27, 2012)

Assuming that family tree is real, the fact that they didn't reveal Toph's husband makes me wonder if the writers are going to have it be revealed to be Sokka and he didn't end up with Suki after all.

Also the fact that it's revealed Toph, Sokka, Zuko, & Ang are dead, makes me wonder if at least some of them were killed off by some villain, considering it seems unlikely that Katara would out live everyone of her friends including the Avatar.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 27, 2012)

Well, Aang died because he spent so much of his energy in the iceberg. That's why Katara outlived him.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2012)

I do find it kinda funny that Katara's the only one still alive. I wonder why Byrke wanted everyone else dead so badly?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 27, 2012)

Probably knew that if they were alive, fans would want to see more of them, or maybe they would. lol


----------



## Kirito (Mar 27, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, previews from _The Promise: Part II!_ I wonder if the story writers are building a romance between Sokka and Toph? If so, what about Suki?



Yes! More Tokka! The only ship I cared about.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 27, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Well, Aang died because he spent so much of his energy in the iceberg. That's why Katara outlived him.


Was this ever stated? I mean it makes sense, but I don't remember it being stated. 

With that said I really doubt Ang just died of natural causes, the main reason being that the writers need an excuse to show fans elderly Ang fighting all out, also they need a way to make the main villain of this series seem at least as menacing if not more so than the fire lord. The best way to accomplish both these things is having a flashback to Old Ang fighting or being betrayed by the main villain while fighting someone/something else.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 27, 2012)

@Turrin:

Mike and Bryan said he used all his energy in the iceberg. I can't find any links for it, though.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2012)

I like to think Aang earned a nice peaceful passing with his friends and family at his bedside.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 27, 2012)

Me too. Not fighting or anything, that would make me feel sad because he would die thinking he did not help create a peaceful world.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2012)

I want to see the new Fire Lord. Though I doubt he's as cool as Zuko.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Turrin said:


> Assuming that family tree is real, the fact that they didn't reveal Toph's husband makes me wonder if the writers are going to have it be revealed to be Sokka and he didn't end up with Suki after all.
> 
> Also the fact that it's revealed Toph, Sokka, Zuko, & Ang are dead, makes me wonder if at least some of them were killed off by some villain, considering it seems unlikely that Katara would out live everyone of her friends including the Avatar.



Katara was prophecised to live this long back in season 1. 

You might argue that Aang had to meet an unnatural end, but I don't see why the rest of them had to have been. Katara is more than a hundred, after all.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 27, 2012)

How would you guys describe Korra's personality from what we have seen so far in a few words?

I say loose cannon. I love the difference between her and Aang so far. They make it bluntly apparent that her spiritual side is lacking heavy as appose to Aang who was obviously more one with.... well everything.. lol


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Katara was prophecised to live this long back in season 1.


That's true. Quite the coincidence. 



> Katara is more than a hundred, after all.


Wait, what? Isn't she, like, 85?


----------



## The Potential (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah she should be like 85 84....


----------



## Mider T (Mar 27, 2012)

Correct, she's 84/85.  masamune has been watching too much DBGT.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 27, 2012)

@The Potential :

I agree with you, but I would also label her, also, as hotheaded. When they first told us about her personality, I didn't think it would really be like they said it would. I'm pleased with her character. :33


----------



## Gabe (Mar 27, 2012)

so one of aangs kids was a non bender i thought 2 were gonna end up being water benders and one only a air bender


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 27, 2012)

Arishem said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlF18VoerCE[/YOUTUBE]



I can't stop loving the shit out of this clip. I just wish I knew the band hahaha.


----------



## Rasendori (Mar 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So the wikis says that Amon and his gang are a bunch of chi blockers, can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes, they are Chi blockers. That's how they manage to take down the benders they fight.


----------



## Darth (Mar 27, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I want to see the new Fire Lord. Though I doubt he's as cool as Zuko.



I don't think the position of Fire Lord or Earth King still exists. Apparently there's just the council of the United Republic of America nations.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm pretty sure all four nations still exist autonomously. The United Republic is just a completely different one for people who wish to coexist.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 27, 2012)

If that is true, my random guess for The Promise/Korra was right! Zuko gives up the throne for peace and stability for the people. xD

@Stunna:

That is what I thought as well.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 27, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> @Turrin:
> 
> Mike and Bryan said he used all his energy in the iceberg. I can't find any links for it, though.


Fair enough, it could go ether way. 



> You might argue that Aang had to meet an unnatural end, but I don't see why the rest of them had to have been. Katara is more than a hundred, after all.


I didn't say all of them I said some of them. I mean you got to imagine that the writers are going to need an excuse for some of them to fight all out, also it does not seem likely to me that Toph, Zuko, Ang, & Sokka all died of natural causes before the age of 82- 85, when you look at how old a-lot of the masters lived to in the first series, like King Bumi, Roku (Who didn't even die of natural causes), Sozen, the Guru, etc... 

Also in episode 1 it's stated that Republic City has gone down hill and become more and more corrupted ever since Ang's death, however it does not seem likely that this could happen if Toph were still alive after Ang's death since she would be there in charge of the police force, so one has to assume that Toph died ether before Ang, same time as Ang, or shortly after Ang which would mean she died around the age 65 or younger, to me it seems unlikely that Toph died so young, especially when we see other skilled Earth benders like Bumi who lived to 112. It even seems unlikely that Republic City would fall to such disarray if Zuko were still alive for long after Ang's death considering his position as the fire lord.

Also one has to consider that the story is probably going to revolve around Korra trying to achieve what Ang had hopped to accomplish with Republic City, while the main villain is going to seek the downfall of Republic City or the downfall of Republic City in-order to achieve his/her ultimate goal.

Considering the above I can only think of 2 likely scenario's for what happened

A) Ang fought against the main villain and/or his organization and kept them in line with his immense strength as the avatar, but than he died young due to expending his energy in the Iceburg and the main villain took this opportunity to gain control of Republic city to a certain extent, but Toph & Zuko being the heroes they are realized this and tried to fight back only to be killed off by the main villain. While Katara and Sakka put their hopes into the new avatar and Sakka just died of old age since he didn't have any bending powers to start with, while Katara lived and trained Korra.

B) Ang, Toph, & Zuko were all killed off by the machinations of the main villain. While again Katara & Sakka decided to put their faith into the new avatar.

Personally I'm starting to lean towards option A, because it makes sense with what the writers have stated.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 27, 2012)

Azula probably shortened Zuko's life expectancy. That lightning bolt couldn't have been good for his heart.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 27, 2012)

Who said Toph lived in Republic City?  All that's been stated is that she founded the Metalbending Corps and help build the city.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 28, 2012)

Is 

Hey, whatever gets people to talk about the show.


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Is
> 
> Hey, whatever gets people to talk about the show.



People will be people.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 28, 2012)

I know who wrote that


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 28, 2012)

Who wrote it, Mider T?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 28, 2012)

The last guy on my VMs


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh, Shima Tetsuo. I did not expect him at all, actually...


----------



## Mider T (Mar 28, 2012)

The guy is always talking about science and fake science and such, if you've seen his posts


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 28, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> I can't stop loving the shit out of this clip. I just wish I knew the band hahaha.


Here you go.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]syuXEgyBYmE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 28, 2012)

@Mider T:
Oh, I've seen his posts before. I've unfortunately had discussions with him before...

@MajorThor:

I friggin' loved it too. xD


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 28, 2012)

Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: _Mine are as follows_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine are:

1. Bolin being confused about Korra's "bending" origin
2. Mako wins the match for the Fire Ferrets.
3. Korra maneuvers like an airbender to win the pro-bending match.

Honourable mentions: Jinora making "no such promises"; Lin Beifong interrogating Korra.

I have watched episode 2 in high rez avi like 4 or 5 times now. 
I enjoyed ep 2 muuuch much more than ep 1.

Ep 2 gets 10/10 from me and ep 1 gets 8/10.





The Potential said:


> How would you guys describe Korra's personality from what we have seen so far in a few words?
> 
> I say loose cannon. I love the difference between her and Aang so far. They make it bluntly apparent that her spiritual side is lacking heavy as appose to Aang who was obviously more one with.... well everything.. lol



Here's my post from Avatar Spirit forum:



> Based on the second episode, this is how I would describe the 4 main characters of the show:
> 
> Korra:
> - Likes: pro-bending
> ...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 28, 2012)

Watched 1 last night, good to know that 2 is even better!


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 28, 2012)

^
Episode 2 had more characters to develop so I guess that's why I preferred it to ep 1. Besides, it introduced us to a certain character named Bolin who was my "most anticipated favourite character" even before the first eppie even aired; scratch that, I'd say since we got the San Diego comic con 2010 panel.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 28, 2012)

I found that article to which SuperStarSeven provided a link to be very fascinating, and I do like the points that its author made. I would very much like to see the ideas of science versus spirituality and benders versus non-benders addressed in this series, but I am hoping that neither side is clearly portrayed as either good or evil.


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 28, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> Mine are:
> 
> 1. Bolin being confused about Korra's "bending" origin
> 2. Mako wins the match for the Fire Ferrets.
> ...




You know what's kinda bullshit about Tenzin being "too rigid?" The fact that he's the son of Aang...one huge goofball. You'd think that being raised by Aang woulda lightened him up a bit.


----------



## Glued (Mar 28, 2012)

Most likely Tenzin didn't want to be anything like Aang or perhaps he is simply trying too hard to be like Aang.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 28, 2012)

Well it was said that even as a child Tenzin was less outgoing and more uptight about things compared to his siblings

Some kids just tend to be like that and it sticks with them as they get older


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 28, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Most likely Tenzin didn't want to be anything like Aang or perhaps he is simply trying too hard to be like Aang.



I'm just waiting for Meelo to get older so we can see Aang 2.0. (that's if he gets put on meds or some brain surgery...kids full blown special.)


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 28, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Most likely Tenzin didn't want to be anything like Aang or perhaps he is simply trying too hard to be like Aang.



Yeah, I don't see why he has to have a similar personality just because Aang was his father. He also had two siblings, so it could be that one of them is much more like Aang. As the only Airbender out of the kids, he probably felt that he had a lot of pressure on his shoulders...his father casts a hell of a big shadow, and he would be reminded of that every single time he looks up at that statue. I'm really glad they chose to make his personality different, and I'm looking forward to seeing him being explored in more depth. (Although that goes for all the characters at the moment.)


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 28, 2012)

Dream Brother said:


> *Yeah, I don't see why he has to have a similar personality just because Aang was his father*. He also had two siblings, so it could be that one of them is much more like Aang. As the only Airbender out of the kids, he probably felt that he had a lot of pressure on his shoulders...his father casts a hell of a big shadow, and he would be reminded of that every single time he looks up at that statue. I'm really glad they chose to make his personality different, and I'm looking forward to seeing him being explored in more depth. (Although that goes for all the characters at the moment.)



BECAUSE HE HAS TO THAT'S WHY! :MAD


----------



## Glued (Mar 28, 2012)

Something I found on Deviantart

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LMJ (Mar 28, 2012)

DIS FANART!!


----------



## Savage (Mar 28, 2012)

I really enjoyed the first two episodes. Can't wait for the season to start. :33


----------



## The Potential (Mar 28, 2012)

Avatar is back!!!!!! What an exciting time!!!! So far I don't dislike any character but at the same time don't have a favorite yet.. I do have two candidates for those spots though.

Mako
Jinora


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 28, 2012)

My only "gripe" about the series (if I could even call it that) is the fact that Bryke decided to make Tenzin's kids so young.

Tenzin is probably in his late 40s and his first child is no more than 11 years old.
I would have liked to have Jinora aged 15, Ikki 13 and Meelo 10. That would have been nice, don't you think?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 28, 2012)

Some have kids later in life.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 28, 2012)

How old _is_ Tenzin?!


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2012)

Stunna said:


> How old _is_ Tenzin?!



No idea but apparently he is the youngest of Aang's children so it wouldn't be too unreasonable to assume that he would be in his 40s.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 28, 2012)

That's true. Not a ridiculous age then, as I have a 16 year old friend who's dad is 66.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 28, 2012)

Who cares?  His wife is young and ripe, men stay fertile much longer than women do.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 28, 2012)

It's sure more interesting than whoever the heck Lin's dad is.


----------



## LoT (Mar 28, 2012)

The Potential said:


> Avatar is back!!!!!! What an exciting time!!!! So far I don't dislike any character but at the same time don't have a favorite yet..



Go with this. I really enjoyed the first two episodes of "The Legend of Korra" but I don't have that kind of feeling I had when I saw Aang for the first time. On the other hand "The Legend of Korra" might be so different to the "Last Airbender chronicles" we might can't even compare this shows at all.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 28, 2012)

Tenzin is my early favourite, although it'd hardly suprise me if Lin Beifong ends up being taking that position by the end, really depends on where they go with her character.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 28, 2012)

Han Solo said:


> Tenzin is my early favourite, although it'd hardly suprise me if Lin Beifong ends up being taking that position by the end, really depends on where they go with her character.



I myself am expecting that Lin shall eventually develop a better relationship with Korra as the series progresses, and as they realize that they have a common enemy in the form of Amon and his equalists.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 28, 2012)

> How old is Tenzin?!



Probably around his late thirties or middle forties. Unless he ages fantastically.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't think he's that young, maybe late 40s, early 50s.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 28, 2012)

Yea, but he doesn't have any gray hairs, at all, so I don't think he's late 40s or early 50s. Plus, if Bumi is older than Tenzin, why doesn't he have gray hair? They have to be considerably younger than Kya for that.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 28, 2012)

Not necessarily, not all people get gray hair at the same time.  The marks on Tenzin's face look to be of a man around 40s/50s.  Besides, he's bald, and I'm sure you've seen people with gray head hair but naturally colored facial hair.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 28, 2012)

No, to be honest I've seen it start with the facial hair first and then the gray would appear in the hair. Besides that, he's bald because he shaved his head for the arrow, like Aang. I think his thin looking face is just his facial structure. Bumi doesn't look thin and old, and he's older than Tenzin.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 28, 2012)

Once again, people age a different rates, but who knows.  I'd like to think he was born when Katara was still fertile, but whatever.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 28, 2012)

Well, Katara could have given birth very early in her life, and then again in her early thirties and then once more around her early forties.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 28, 2012)

Pema is actually starting to show a little gray around the sides and back. 
I wonder if her name comes from this woman - 
Her name means Lotus and is Tibetan in origin. The air nomads in the series were usually given all Tibetan names so I wonder what her background is.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 28, 2012)

She is? I didn't see any hair. And if she's just starting, then she is pretty much young(er than Kya and Bumi, by a lot).


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 28, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> She is? I didn't see any hair. And if she's just starting, then she is pretty much young(er than Kya and Bumi, by a lot).



Sure, you can see the hair getting lighter clearly in this pic.

*Spoiler*: __ 








So my guess for Pema's age is early 40's or so. Tenzin has to be at least 10 years older.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 28, 2012)

Honestly, that looks like the light reflecting off her hair to me. Look at the left side of Tenzin's eye brows and beard, they have some of the same shade too, though it doesn't look like hair color, but light.  

But I don't know, its possible she is older than him. Katara was for Aang, even though it wasn't that much.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 28, 2012)

I also wish that Tenzin's children were slightly older; perhaps Jinora, the oldest, could have been the same age as Korra, with Ikki and Meelo being the respective ages that Jinora and Ikki are currently. That way, they could have been more mature, less annoying, and also easier for Korra to relate to.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 28, 2012)

are aangs other kids alive?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 28, 2012)

@DemonDragonJ:

I think we see by Korra that age doesn't equal maturity, and definitely doesn't mean someone can't be annoying (plenty of adult-teenage characters exist that are extremely annoying). Jinora is a lot more mature than Korra, and she's not the older and the Avatar. Besides that, they are children; they are supposed to be hyperactive, fun, and light spirited -- just like how they are now.

@Gabe:

Nothing more has been said about the other kids. I think they are alive, and that we'll be shown them later in the series. If not, what a waste of characters. Bumi looks awesome.


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 28, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I also wish that Tenzin's children were slightly older; perhaps Jinora, the oldest, could have been the same age as Korra, with Ikki and Meelo being the respective ages that Jinora and Ikki are currently. That way, they could have been more mature, less annoying, and also easier for Korra to relate to.



Meelo is fucking brutal as shit bro. He's gonna rule the world with his rage.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 28, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Honestly, that looks like the light reflecting off her hair to me. Look at the left side of Tenzin's eye brows and beard, they have some of the same shade too, though it doesn't look like hair color, but light.
> 
> But I don't know, its possible she is older than him. Katara was for Aang, even though it wasn't that much.



No, it's not a light reflection. I'll post 2 more pictures.

*Spoiler*: __ 










If Pema were any older than Tenzin she'd have already gone through menopause. She's still a very pretty lady.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 28, 2012)

Okay, it isn't a light reflection. In the first one, though, it did look like light. 

You would be surprised by what a 2-4 year difference in people could show for their hair. Also, she did comment on how hard it was (stress) with the bending children, and stress could cause gray hairs.

So maybe, at the least, she is in her middle forties? Menopause reaches women, most commonly, at the age 51. And she does not look 50. So she and Tenzin are pretty young. Maybe Katara had them later than Kya, before she was too old.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 28, 2012)

^lol denial.

She looks like the type to age gracefully thank goodness.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 28, 2012)

Its not denial...! 

If she was any older that 45, she would be in Menopause, she's obviously not *that* old. I say we demand answers on their age!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 28, 2012)

Will Pema's newest child be born during the series? If so, will its birth be significant to the story, such as by somehow serving as an inspiration to Korra, or making her feel some type of emotion or sentiment?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 29, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Its not denial...!
> 
> If she was any older that 45, she would be in Menopause, she's obviously not *that* old. I say we demand answers on their age!



Not necessarily, these ages aren't set in stone, geez.

It's not a problem for Tenzin to be 10-15 years older than her anyhow, if she's like in her mid-30s.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 29, 2012)

I'll tell you one thing I miss already....SOKKA and IROH!!! They were my favorite characters in the elder series.

I wonder if we will be blessed to have characters such as them in this one...


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 29, 2012)

I wasn't thinking about like 10-15 years older, but if she's graying and he's not, than he either ages like a god or the stress is driving her into an early death. 

Its too bad Bryke doesn't take questions from fans. He wouldn't even have to answer them all. It would be great interaction with fans.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 29, 2012)

So what was all the fuss about the trailer?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 29, 2012)

Which trailer do you mean? The ones for the first two episodes, or the later? Either way, I have not seen a fuss over them.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 29, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Its too bad Bryke doesn't take questions from fans. He wouldn't even have to answer them all. It would be great interaction with fans.



You mean Bryan. He's not joined at the hip to Mike DiMartino.
I do like the idea or one or both being able to answer questions about both shows. Greg Weisman answers questions from fans on his site relating to whatever show he's worked on. The forethought that this man had for Gargoyles, the world, and it's characters is amazing. Shame that he never had the chance to realize all of it.

I wouldn't even be able to imagine if Nick decided to produce an Avatar series without Mike & Bryan at the helm. Too scary to think of.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 29, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Which trailer do you mean? The ones for the first two episodes, or the later? Either way, I have not seen a fuss over them.



the one with the ''you like me'' thing. Never saw it but I heard a crapload of fuss over it.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 29, 2012)

@Superstarseven:

???

No, I actually mean them both, since its easier just say "Bryke" instead of "Bryan and Mike". I was saying it was a shame they *both* don't sit down and take questions from fans. And you are right, they aren't joined at the hip, but they might as well be. There was an interview where they finished each others sentences as if they knew what the other was going to say. Forget which it was, but I read it very recently.

@Suigetsu:

Oh, _that_...it wasn't provided in context, just cuts to her leaning toward him telling him to admit he likes her. But yes, the Makorra shippers are making a _huge fuss_ out of it.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 29, 2012)

My guesstimate for the ages of Legend of Korra characters:

Mako: 19
Bolin: 17
Tenzin: 45
Pema: 35
Jinora: 11
Ikki: 8
Meelo: 5
Lin: 48
Amon: 30s
Hiroshi: 50
Asami: 18

Btw, I believe Asami will be a part of the Krew/Team Avatar later in season 1. Look at what her bio says:


> [Asami Sato] is an expert driver and isn't afraid to mix it up on the racetrack. [She] has also *had the best self-defense* training money can buy and is a *big fan of pro-bending*, going to every match.



Regarding the second phrase in bold characters, it means that contrary to some theories saying that Asami will be part of the Equalist group, she is in favour of a world with element bending.

We will probably meet Asami in the episode of the pro-bending finals where Amon and co attack the arena. She will be the brains of the team. A non-bender with great wits and tech-savvy. Exciting!


----------



## LoT (Mar 29, 2012)

Quick question:
Is it possible that Bumi might be Amon? Come on, he is a Non-Bender in a family of very powerful Benders.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 29, 2012)

^
I don't think Amon will be someone we already know about and I doubt Bumi is Amon (their skin tone don't even match). Besides, I believe Amon is a fairly young man - in his 30s most likely.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 29, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> My guesstimate for the ages of Legend of Korra characters:
> Hiroshi: 50
> Asami: 18



I was just about to ask you how in the world you could guess Hiroshi's age without us seeing him but apparently there is a picture of him that I've just never seen. Don't know how I missed it. Certainly possible that he could be in his late 40's at least.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 29, 2012)

Now THAT dude is old and graying.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 29, 2012)

Tumblr is full of dummies.
If you want some fun reading, you should check out all of the hullabaloo over this piece of fanart.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow! Love the colors in that fanart, though some of its too bright.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 29, 2012)

Okay, am I the only pissed off that Korra gets pwned so easily the match when she is a master bender and the Avatar besides?

I mean what do pro-benders do that is different? Stay light on their feet and use fast light attacks? You're telling me in the several thousand year tradition of bending this never came up before? To be fast and dodge attacks?


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 29, 2012)

^
Martial arts sports =/= real life fighting. Same goes for pro-bending for sports versus the use bending in a real fight. If it is the latter, Korra would flatten anyone of those opponents in a heart beat. But the rules of pro-bending and its pratical use were new to Korra so it was only normal that she found herself struggling at first.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 29, 2012)

> Okay, am I the only pissed off that Korra gets pwned so easily the match when she is a master bender and the Avatar besides?



meh, I think it was legit. Between the restriction on her movements, the restriction on how she could attack her opponents and fighting her natural tendency to bend 3 elements instead of just one, I think she performed as well as could be expected in her very first pro-bending match ever. Lesser benders would have been owned handily.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 29, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> My guesstimate for the ages of Legend of Korra characters:
> 
> Mako: 19
> Bolin: 17
> ...



They have official ages already listed somewhere on the site.
Korra is 17, Mako 18 and Bolin 17.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 29, 2012)

> Okay, am I the only pissed off that Korra gets pwned so easily the match when she is a master bender and the Avatar besides?
> 
> *I mean what do pro-benders do that is different? Stay light on their feet and use fast light attacks? You're telling me in the several thousand year tradition of bending this never came up before? To be fast and dodge attacks?*


*
I agree with blacklusterseph004.*

She's used to be able to move as freely as she can, and not locked down by rules/restrictions on her abilities and powers (like not being able to bend all elements.).

EDIT: Second part of your post;

That's what I wondered too. I could understand her "fail" at playing the game, but not knowing how to move quickly and stuff? Aang moved like quickly for all elements, from what I recall.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 29, 2012)

Wtf?  I thought Mako and Bolin were non-identical twins?  Though it would make sense that they aren't.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 29, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> They have official ages already listed somewhere on the site.
> Korra is 17, Mako 18 and Bolin 17.



I only found Korra's age of 17, but you have to figure that Bolin is at least as old as Korra is or a year older and Mako is at least one year older than Bolin


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 29, 2012)

> They have official ages already listed somewhere on the site.
> Korra is 17, Mako 18 and Bolin 17.



But what of the others? Like Tenzin, Bumi and Kya?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 29, 2012)

I agree that it is perfectly believable that Korra initially had difficulty in the pro-bending match, as it was a new and unfamiliar event for her, but I also do believe that she shall improve her skill as she gains more experience.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 29, 2012)

I think one scene that captured the difference between pro-bending and traditional bending was when Bolin was teaching Korra while Mako watched. When Korra first tried to fire those discs into the net, she was in something that looked like a . Very stiff and traditional, utterly rooted to the spot. When she makes her adjustment, copying Bolin, she looks more like a boxer -- hopping from side to side, punching from her chin, looking quick and more light footed. It's a completely different style. The first time, she was only concentrating on power, but power doesn't seem too important with pro-bending. It's more about evasiveness, strategy and quick bursts of offense. It takes a different mindset and approach.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 29, 2012)

She'll be a god at pro-bending soon enough, it's only a matter of time.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 29, 2012)

Opinions?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 29, 2012)

In b4 DDJ       .


----------



## The Potential (Mar 30, 2012)

........It's just a mask... no?


----------



## Raiden (Mar 30, 2012)

Can't see that picture.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 30, 2012)

Out of interest, what was the progression of Air bending? In terms of advanced form I mean. We've seen Earth spawn Metal bending, Water spawn Blood bending and Fire spawn Lightning bending. What was the Air equivalent?


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 30, 2012)

^
At the time being, airbending's sub-element is unknown. Some people speculate soundbending.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 30, 2012)

If there is another form of Airbending, hopefully it is revealed in LOK.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 30, 2012)

I would say Soundbending too, and possible more. Soundbending is supported, sorta I guess, by the show as well.

@Kirito:

(There was a picture, but the forum broke last night so its gone. Luckily, I saw it.)

I think its a possibility, and would like it to be the character's inspiration. But its too dark and brutal for a children's show, so maybe not...


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 30, 2012)

So, what's everyone think about this?


Anyone mind a little Mecha in their Avatar?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 30, 2012)

The Equalists operating steampunk mechas would be cool, actually.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 30, 2012)

Holy Hell, its Magitek Armor, err, I mean a Gundam!


----------



## Glued (Mar 31, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> So, what's everyone think about this?
> 
> 
> Anyone mind a little Mecha in their Avatar?



Considering how Aang pwned the World's Baddest Man, they're going to need something to compete with Korra. Mere bending isn't going to beat the avatar.

Hope these mechas are uber powerful and not just machines for  Korra to smash every other episode


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 31, 2012)

Avatar's version of Sentinels.

Not really but it wouldn't be the first time an Avatar faced a giant bender targeting machine

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NR_-vxmM_u4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 31, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> So, what's everyone think about this?
> 
> 
> Anyone mind a little Mecha in their Avatar?


As long as they actually pose a challenge to Korra, I wouldn't mind, it's something new, at least.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 31, 2012)

Mider T said:


> In b4 DDJ.



What does that mean? I have been posting in this thread since it began.

Also, about Dream Brother's post: a "horse stance" is good for practicing and training oneself to be strong and anchored, but I was a student of _karate_ for many years (I had to cease when I began college), and I learned that it is not at all ideal for actual fights, as it makes a person too slow to respond and also leaves both their legs and groin vulnerable to attacks.

As for the idea of mecha in this series, the setting already has elements of steampunk, plus the Fire Nation had numerous technological innovations that the other nations did not have, so I believe that such technology is not too far-fetched in this current point in the series.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 31, 2012)

Well, isn't it still surprising that there is possibly going to be a mecha/Gundam/Magitek Armor/thing in it?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 31, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Well, isn't it still surprising that there is possibly going to be a mecha/Gundam/Magitek Armor/thing in it?



After watching the first series, I had that belief, but now that the new series contains personal automobiles and electrical power, humanoid machines are not that great of a surprise, at least not to me.


----------



## Santí (Mar 31, 2012)

> Bending Mecha

Allofmyjizz


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 31, 2012)

I see. 

It surprised me not because of the technology of it, but the idea of it. It doesn't seem like something they would put in Avatar's universe. Very "anime-y", so its surprising to me. xD


----------



## The Potential (Mar 31, 2012)

Mechs in my avatar..... I'm okay with this..


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 31, 2012)

What part are Bumi and Kaya (Aang's other children) going to play in the plot, in your opinion?



Bumi is a non-bender and a middle child on top of that. Some say he might be Amon, but I like the idea that he and Amon perhaps shared a friendship like Rokku and Sozin did. While Bumi got over his inferiority complex, maybe thanks to his uncle Sokka, Amon didn't and disappeared to make the Equalists, or something of that sort.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 31, 2012)

funeral/revenge for tenzin


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 31, 2012)

Metal Gear Avatar

Snaaaaaake


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2012)

Bumi is a non-bender? That sucks!


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm glad that one of Aang's and Katara's children is not a bender, there is plenty of opportunity for development that way.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 31, 2012)

He's probably just as strong as a bender though. Piandao anyway..


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2012)

We don't know if he has any fighting capability at all.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 31, 2012)

@Edward Newgate:

I very much like the idea of a friendship between Amon and Bumi, and Bumi overcoming not being able to bend and Amon not. I think that would fit nicely.


----------



## Glued (Mar 31, 2012)

Well if you look at Bumi's clothes, it seems like he maybe a wearing something European, like a formal suit.

 Early on those three mooks that Korra beat in the first episode wore suits as well.


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 31, 2012)

So have you guys seen this:


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 31, 2012)

Hello! Damn, Nick just spoiled it for everyone.

Regular fans will never hear the end of it.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 31, 2012)

I think its funny, even if it doesn't end up being a troll. I'll stop watching at that point, too, if they keep it up. I don't really want to see a show about couples or drama, but finally a show about a strong female fighting and being good at what she does.


----------



## hehey (Mar 31, 2012)

what image?, i dont get it/(i saw the vid)

Edit: saw it, went by too fast.

Dammit nick!!....  romance infesting all the action adventure shows, this is blasphemy (and why i stick to shounen Manga like One Piece).


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 31, 2012)

The image is of Korra kissing Mako (posted in the other thread). It goes REALLY fast in the video, around 00:21.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 31, 2012)

hehey said:


> what image?, i dont get it/(i saw the vid)
> 
> Edit: saw it, went by too fast.
> 
> Dammit nick!!....  romance infesting all the action adventure shows, this is blasphemy (and why i stick to shounen Manga like One Piece).



You mean ROMANCE Dawn?


----------



## hehey (Mar 31, 2012)

It looks like she threw herself at him too.

...this is supposed to be kids cartoon isn't it?, what about innocence Nick?, what about innocence....


----------



## Mider T (Mar 31, 2012)

It looks more like the kiss Aang gave Katara on the Day of Black Sun.


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 31, 2012)

It looks like a kiss you give to someone before entering the battlefield. I doubt it's going to happen anytime soon. Why don't we all just sit back and wait before judging the story?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 31, 2012)

Amon is such a bad ass


----------



## hehey (Mar 31, 2012)

Mider T said:


> You mean ROMANCE Dawn?


Ignorance!

When One Piece uses the term romance it not mean the kissy kissy goo goo kind of romance that is usually attached to the term today.

It refers to what the word use to mean back in classical times, which were stories about adventure and wonder and heroes and that stuff (ie, what One Piece is, an adventure).

(this is why when asked why there wasn't any romance in One Piece Oda joked that One Piece was all about romance, "they are in love with adventure").


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 31, 2012)

Its sped up, so here is hoping she didn't throw herself into a kiss like that. It must be an awkward scene if it is that fast though. xD


----------



## Mider T (Mar 31, 2012)

hehey said:


> Ignorance!
> 
> When One Piece uses the term romance it not mean the kissy kissy goo goo kind of romance that is usually attached to the term today.
> 
> ...



Oda's a troll, you can't anything he says seriously.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 31, 2012)

Korra likes the boys huh 
I guess all that lesbian fanart will quietly go away now.......


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 31, 2012)

It won't

Lesbian fanarts never go away


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 31, 2012)

^ 

I still think Korra loves Lin, and no kiss will ever disprove the couple.


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 31, 2012)

Welp the kiss dispels theories of Mako being Korra's 'sassy gay friend'

[sp=farewell glorious gif][/sp]


----------



## vanhellsing (Mar 31, 2012)

god this paring shit talk i want to puke of how retarded is D:


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 31, 2012)

And no one is posting about Amon? Bah.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 31, 2012)

Not all of us has been able to see the trailer where he "energybends", that's probably why.


----------



## Glued (Mar 31, 2012)

Guys think about the good from Mako kissing Korra, it has saved us all from unending shipping wars.

Mike and Brian are smart to get that shit out of the way from the beginning.


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 31, 2012)

When is someone going to post the trailer where Amon "energybends"?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2012)

Wait, when did Mako kiss Korra?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 31, 2012)

It was Korra kissing Mako, and its in the new trailer. Goes by really fast, @ 00:21.


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 31, 2012)

In this trailer here:


----------



## Glued (Mar 31, 2012)

If Amon discovers Energy Bending, could he turn himself into, an Avatar?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 31, 2012)

That's what I was thinking. He could give himself all the elements and rule.  

Maybe that's why he wants the Avatar, to stop the Avatar cycle by doing something to Korra and breaking the line.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh God. Please, NO MAKORRA. My feed is full of crazy former-Zutarians.


----------



## Quaero (Mar 31, 2012)

Lovely visuals


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 31, 2012)

Edit:Fuck, you posted it as well.





Of course it may been an advanced Ty-Lee thing he is doing rather than Lion Turtle stuff.

Also consider this: It's April 1st in Korea.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 31, 2012)

Doesn't look like Energybending.


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 31, 2012)

Really, is no one going to post the Amon chi blocking trailer?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2012)

His hand is in the same same as Aang's when he took Ozai's bending, but the woman's eyes didn't glow like Ozai's.


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 31, 2012)

@Stunna: Actually that's a guy.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2012)

EDIT: Or that.


----------



## hehey (Mar 31, 2012)

Where is this clip with him energy bending im hearing so much about?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 31, 2012)

I can't find it anywhere. I've been looking. 

@Stunna:

That isn't a woman. 

EDIT:

WOW! There wasn't any posts a second ago.


----------



## Glued (Mar 31, 2012)

The only person other than Aang to even see energy bending was Ozai.

These are my candidates for Amon

1) Bumi
2) Ozai
3) Azula


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2012)

Assuming no one else could have found a Lion Turtle.


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 31, 2012)

But Ozai should be dead by now. I mean, the old gang is already dead... For Ozai to live this long, wouldn't that be impossible? I kind of think it's Bumi too, at least for now.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2012)

That would be a stupid twist imo.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 31, 2012)

What the hell? Is Toph chopliver or something? That trailer says it was Aang, Katara and Sokka that helped defeat Ozai etc etc.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 31, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mako can bend lightning too
Oh snap its not just a royal fire nation technique anymore


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2012)

Mako was shown generating lightning too? I missed that.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh, that's kinda lame. Was hoping, if anyone got to know it, it would be Korra. xD

Also, I totally want a gif of the part where she rolls over and earthbends a pillar into one of the Equalist's chest.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 31, 2012)

Hello guise, a youtube trailer please?


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 31, 2012)

Maybe Mako learned it by himself?
Also, I wonder if Korra ever learned how to bend lightning too. 



Stunna said:


> That would be a stupid twist imo.



Which one? Ozai, Bumi, or both?


----------



## hehey (Mar 31, 2012)

If Amon is defeated with the avatar State i might just cry,


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 31, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Hello guise, a youtube trailer please?




Link removed



EDIT: Oh yeah and these

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2012)

Both would be stupid.


----------



## hehey (Mar 31, 2012)

Makes sense for Mako to be able to lightning bend, Zuko was unable to do it due to his angst, and Mako has no angst.


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 31, 2012)

^I don't think I understand 



Waveblade said:


> Link removed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love you 

/will rep when not 24ed


----------



## Kirito (Mar 31, 2012)

Waveblade said:


> Link removed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.

I noticed something fishy about these.

They're all March 31/April 1 for me. 

EDIT: WTF WHAT WAS TOPH THEN?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 31, 2012)

The elephant in the room needs to be addressed. Roku failed big time as an Avatar, his failure is directly responsible for the annihilation of an entire race and a century long war, he is indirectly responsible for people's fear of benders.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 31, 2012)

zuko had a block because he had no inner peace he was always at war with himself in the show.
Mako doesn't have that problem so he can bend lightning

The previous avatar messing up things for the next avatar with good intentions seems like a good theme. Aang brought back energy bending and now amon is using it to get rid of all benders.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 31, 2012)

I agree Gunners,  it is his fault. he should have been the tough guy and made the hard choice and killed when he should have, or energybend (learn it first) and solve it then.



> EDIT: WTF WHAT WAS TOPH THEN?


I KNOW, RIGHT?


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 31, 2012)

Tbh I don't think he knew energybending existed.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 31, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> I KNOW, RIGHT?



I also hate the voice over. It's like I'm watching John Cena and his overrated cronies again.


----------



## hehey (Mar 31, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> ^I don't think I understand


When Iroh was trying to teach Zuko lightning bending he was unable to do it because he could not let go of his emotional baggage. Shooting lightning requires letting go. 

Have you seen G-Gundam?, one of the power ups in that anime was reaching a "serene state of mind", the main character in that show had to let go of all his love, anger, and sorrow to reach that state and it turned him into a super Saiyan basically. Its like that.

So yeah... Zuko needed to let go of his baggage and achieve a serene state of mind in order to shoot lightning and he couldn't do it.

Anyway, the creators have said that Mako is like Zuko only without the angst, so logically Mako would have an easier time with lightning than Zuko did.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 31, 2012)

^To add to that (with no consideration for the shorter amount of episodes), Mako's 18 years old. Katara being a Master Waterbender at 15 is much more unbelievable than an older guy Lightning Bending.


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2012)

Damn, Amon is clearly an Energy Bender - shit just got real.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 31, 2012)

Kirito said:


> I also hate the voice over. It's like I'm watching John Cena and his overrated cronies again.



I hated it too. Never thought I would find a voice over for a commercial more annoying than the guy who plays Darwin in The Wildthornberries. xD


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 31, 2012)

Anyone know if a livestream will be set up for Korra when it starts?


----------



## Kage (Mar 31, 2012)

Klue said:


> Damn, Amon is clearly an Energy Bender - shit just got real.



if this is so did he learn from the lionturtle too?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 31, 2012)

Waveblade said:


> Anyone know if a livestream will be set up for Korra when it starts?



I don't think a livestream will be up, but it will be available online, I'm sure.


----------



## Santí (Mar 31, 2012)

I wanna see Korra play with some bitches with some pwnage blood pending.

It's clearly the most OP presented in the entire series.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2012)

Gunners, Roku apologized many many times in the original show for his indeciseveness, and that's before we even knew exactly what he was talking about.  I feel like he stressed the point enough of how bad he messed up.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 1, 2012)

Gunners said:


> The elephant in the room needs to be addressed. Roku failed big time as an Avatar, his failure is directly responsible for the annihilation of an entire race and a century long war, he is indirectly responsible for people's fear of benders.



That's beside the point. He's dead now and what's done is done so there's really no point in pointing fingers. It's Korra's time now as the Avatar and it's her turn to confront these problems. It's like how Avatar Kyoshi made up for Kuruk's mistakes and how Aang 'fixed' Roku's by ending the war and establishing Republic City.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 1, 2012)

I wonder who this bloke is.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 1, 2012)

Probably just a random foot soldier, though I would be interested in him being a character that sticks around.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 1, 2012)

Bang!



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 1, 2012)

Is that official? I honestly can't tell.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2012)

Obviously it's not  It's a Cowboy Bebop spoof.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow, that's high praise for the artist.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 1, 2012)

The big bad is one of Aangs Sons. If he is doing what i think he is doing...


----------



## Rasendori (Apr 1, 2012)

Steve Blum is such a perfect VA for Amon it hurts.


----------



## Glued (Apr 1, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I wonder who this bloke is.



He's IRON MAN!!!


----------



## Stunna (Apr 1, 2012)

I hope he's relevant. He freaking shot lightning out of that thing.


----------



## Cxille (Apr 1, 2012)

MaKorra kiss? They really went there.  Unless it's a April fools joke

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXPupzRcygg&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Apr 1, 2012)

I highly doubt that Sokka would be the leader of the anti-benders and he should be dead.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 1, 2012)

just watched the first two episodes. thought it was pretty lame how Korra just pulls out some basic Airbending moves out of her ass and won the match.  
Aang never had it this easy.

Mako is a boss even though he jobbed at the end of that match.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 1, 2012)

Even if he were alive, I doubt Sokka would harbor negative feelings for benders considering his sister and friends are benders. What's more is they never really assaulted him and he wasn't exposed to just the negative sides of bending.

Anyway, I rewatched the first two episodes. I really cannot wait for the next ones.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 1, 2012)

Amon... a energybender.... do not want honestly..


----------



## Gunners (Apr 1, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> just watched the first two episodes. thought it was pretty lame how Korra just pulls out some basic Airbending moves out of her ass and won the match.
> *Aang never had it this easy.
> *
> Mako is a boss even though he jobbed at the end of that match.


Actually he did and he was a lot younger than Korra.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 1, 2012)

The Potential said:


> Amon... a energybender.... do not want honestly..



Well...you just might get.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 1, 2012)

We still don't know the nature of his powers so you're free to assume it's not really energy bending.


----------



## Saturday (Apr 1, 2012)

They should have named it "Perfection: the album"

New intro... ehhh a bit too fast


----------



## The Potential (Apr 1, 2012)

If anything he shouldn't have powers... Hopefully if he does have energybending he wont be able to spam it. I'd like it to be more of a ritual type thing for him..


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 1, 2012)

Saturday said:


> They should have named it "Perfection: the album"
> 
> New intro... ehhh a bit too fast



No, I like it. It goes straight to the show.
Pretty cool video too. Early Cinema newsreel.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 1, 2012)

Intro was far to rushed... Might as well just went straight to the show, no intro at all. Just the Logo..


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 1, 2012)

lol


----------



## Saturday (Apr 1, 2012)

Sokka is like dead.


----------



## Synn (Apr 1, 2012)

I don't think Amon is Sokka.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 1, 2012)

Sokka was the only one Katara specifically mentioned being "gone".

He's dead.


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH TRAILERS.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 1, 2012)

That would be a stupid twist too.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 1, 2012)

From what Katara said in the first ep, it seems she is the only one left from the old Boomeraang squad.

Sadly, we probably wont see any Sokka, Zuko, Toph or Suki....


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 1, 2012)

I wonder if we'll get flashbacks 
I want to see the old gang as adults


----------



## Santí (Apr 1, 2012)

> The Final villain is Sokka

What the fuck am I reading?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2012)

Because he's dead.


----------



## Santí (Apr 1, 2012)

ldestfuckingryoma

Anyways.... I don't see why it is so damn hard for people to accept that most of these masked villains are un-introduced characters whose role you will not understand until the end of the story?

Save my brain from reading damn posts like the one above and accept this.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 1, 2012)

Chill out, guys.


----------



## Santí (Apr 1, 2012)

He reminds me of Tommy from Rugrats.

With the weird shaped head and all.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2012)

More like Dil.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 1, 2012)

DiabloIII said:


> If amon took korra?s powers and she died. Would the Cycle of the avatar end?
> 
> If you energy bend are you stealing powers? or only taking it away?



The Avatar cycle only ends if the Avatar is killed in the Avatar state.

If Amon were to kill Korra, it would merely result in the birth of a new Avatar, from the Earth Kingdom.


----------



## Santí (Apr 1, 2012)

There has been nothing in the series that shows that one is able to steal the powers of the Avatar, but I'm not going to blatantly say "no" because the series hasn't even started yet and there's no telling what kind of ass pull they might deliver down the road.

But it would kinda destroy the entire purpose of his character who wants to put an end to bending. I don't see how attaining the powers of the avatar promotes that.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 1, 2012)

I do wonder how he plans to go about this anti bending movement. 
Is his goal to separate benders from non-benders? To eradicate bending completely?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 1, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> I do wonder how he plans to go about this anti bending movement.
> Is his goal to separate benders from non-benders? To eradicate bending completely?



If he really is doing something similar to energy bending then he probably wants to eradicate bending entirely, so everyone is "equal".



DiabloIII said:


> exactly what did aang really do to ozai?



Aang took away Ozai's ability to bend.


----------



## Anarch (Apr 1, 2012)

subscribing....just started watching and i have to say they're pulling the modern setting off very well. 



Benzaiten said:


>



and i love this little guy


----------



## Santí (Apr 1, 2012)

Some shit that a giant sage turtle-dragon-llama taught him.

It was never really explained very well, but he permanently removed his bending.


----------



## Santí (Apr 1, 2012)

^ I like that theory.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2012)

You don't deserve rep, but I will give you _something_ for asking.


----------



## Santí (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## Synn (Apr 1, 2012)

DiabloIII said:


> So Amon is the bushman?



Most likely         .


----------



## Santí (Apr 1, 2012)

Yes. Bushman is Amon.


----------



## Anarch (Apr 1, 2012)

.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 1, 2012)

Not Tobi all over again

I'm getting tired of these wacky-turned-srs villains


----------



## Synn (Apr 1, 2012)

DiabloIII said:


> Well I think I spoiled it for many people.....sorry.


----------



## Santí (Apr 1, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> Not Tobi all over again
> 
> I'm getting tired of these wacky-turned-srs villains



Pretty much. People are just so compelled that Masked Villains JUST HAVE TO BE a previously announced and well noted character.

Did we ever find out who Slade was in Teen Titans? Nope. Why? Because it wasn't important.


----------



## Santí (Apr 1, 2012)

That's pretty much WHY the character is wearing a mask. His identity is irrelevant and holds no major part in the story.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 1, 2012)

And mask are cool....


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 1, 2012)

Sant? said:


> Pretty much. People are just so compelled that Masked Villains JUST HAVE TO BE a previously announced and well noted character.
> 
> Did we ever find out who Slade was in Teen Titans? Nope. Why? Because it wasn't important.



I wouldn't say his identity is irrelevant but the guy could be anyone (alive) so I wouldn't discount him being someone we know (or will get to know as the series progresses). I feel his identity will be revealed eventually but I wouldn't be surprised if he turns out to be someone we don't know.


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 1, 2012)

Hopefully Amon is a totally new character. And why are so many people so insistent on Lin's father being from the original series?

It's a new show.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 1, 2012)

Is it true we know that Zuko married Mei?


----------



## Santí (Apr 1, 2012)

That couldn't have been a very stable and healthy relationship.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 1, 2012)

I feel sorry for their children...


----------



## Raiden (Apr 1, 2012)

My question is is it true though .


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2012)

^Stop talking.  You're ill-informed and you haven't been here long enough to assert statements without providing extensive evidence in posts.


----------



## Jena (Apr 1, 2012)

DiabloIII said:


> azula was freed apperantly and married a earthbender


----------



## The Big G (Apr 1, 2012)

As of right now Azula was stuck in the looney bin


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 1, 2012)

I find it funny that according to Avatar fans, tossing mountains and destroying steel battleships with a wooden staff is perfectly reasonable but energy bending is complete bullshit >


----------



## Jena (Apr 1, 2012)

The Big G said:


> As of right now Azula was stuck in the looney bin



No she was freed and she married an earthbender who was really Toph and they had a baby.

So Azula is Lin's mother.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 1, 2012)

DiabloIII said:


> Energy-bending is overpowered



Because having to hold someone down in order to engage in a spiritual battle you may lose anyway is overpowered.


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2012)

I thought only Avatars could EnergyBend.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2012)

Klue said:


> I thought only Avatars could EnergyBend.



They can, silly rumors are silly.


----------



## dream (Apr 1, 2012)

Klue said:


> I thought only Avatars could EnergyBend.



Anyone could theoretically energybend assuming that they had the knowledge.  I'm basing this on the wiki article of Energy-bending since I haven't watched the show.   The article states that people simply lost the knowledge of how to do it though I could be wrong.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 1, 2012)

What about that screen cap someone posted that says Energy bending is exclusive to Avatars? It came from an official site iirc. I think it was Ms. Jove who posted that.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 1, 2012)

Sant? said:


> Pretty much. People are just so compelled that Masked Villains JUST HAVE TO BE a previously announced and well noted character.
> 
> Did we ever find out who Slade was in Teen Titans? Nope. Why? Because it wasn't important.



Slade is a middle-aged man that wears an eyepatch with white hair, a white moustache and goatee. He was actually massively down-powered in the cartoon too...he has limited regen, and his physical abilities are at the least on par with Batman's...The Teen Titans cartoon had this thing about avoiding the actual identifies of the characters. His real name is Slade though, his alias was Deathstroke the Terminator, but it'd be iffy to use that...

Anyways yeah, I understand where you're getting at!


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2012)

Mdmartin444 said:


> It was NEVER stated that only Avatars can Energybend. Energybending is the essence behind bending. All benders have the ability to bend. Before people bent the elements, they bent spirits. It was never stated that only Avatars can energybend, rather implied that all benders can.
> 
> Also Bumi is Amon. Just my personal theory.



Energybending is the purest form of all bending, regular benders can never and will never know the true art of the other elements.  Only the Avatar.  What's with the underestimation in here?


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 1, 2012)

Still think Amon's using chi blocking on steroids.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2012)

^Most plausible and supported theory.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 1, 2012)

> *It was NEVER stated that only Avatars can Energybend.* Energybending is the essence behind bending. All benders have the ability to bend. Before people bent the elements, they bent spirits. It was never stated that only Avatars can energybend, rather implied that all benders can.
> 
> Also Bumi is Amon. Just my personal theory.



Actually, Ms. Jove linked to something that says otherwise.


----------



## Santí (Apr 1, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Slade is a middle-aged man that wears an eyepatch with white hair, a white moustache and goatee. He was actually massively down-powered in the cartoon too...he has limited regen, and his physical abilities are at the least on par with Batman's...The Teen Titans cartoon had this thing about avoiding the actual identifies of the characters. His real name is Slade though, his alias was Deathstroke the Terminator, but it'd be iffy to use that...
> 
> Anyways yeah, I understand where you're getting at!


----------



## The Potential (Apr 1, 2012)

I too remember reading someh where, or either Jove posting something about Energybending being exclusive to only Avatars...


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 1, 2012)

This is the post.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 1, 2012)

Well there you have it. Exclusive to only Avatars..


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 2, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> This is the post.



is taking away bending the only function of energybending? cause i kinda remember the lion turtle saying that people bended the energy in themselves before they started moving the elements.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 2, 2012)

The Potential said:


> Well there you have it. Exclusive to only Avatars..



Why? Because some sodding Owl said so? He looks like a bitch.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 2, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> is taking away bending the only function of energybending? cause i kinda remember the lion turtle saying that people bended the energy in themselves before they started moving the elements.



It would fit in nicely with my theory a few pages back ... or was it in the other thread?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 2, 2012)

i looked up the quote:
_In the era before the avatar, we bent not the elements, but the energy within ourselves. To bend another's energy, your own spirit must be unbendable or you will be corrupted and destroyed._

how can something that predates the avatar be exclusive to it?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 2, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> This is the post.


Check the wording again: The Lion Turtle teaches Aang a technique available only to the Avatar: the ability to take away someone's bending.​Taking away another's bending is just one technique of Energybending, much like the Octopus Form is just one technique of Waterbending. Energybending itself is not exclusive to the Avatar, however, the Avatar is far more powerful than other benders and thus can use it in ways others cannot.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't know if we should be taking a Nick.com website blurb as absolute truth.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 2, 2012)

Did the Lion Turtle not say that energybending is a form of power that existed even before the Avatar did? If that is so, how is it that only the Avatar can use that ability?

I am growing wearing of the Avatar always having cool and awesome powers that no other person, bender or not, can possess; that is so utterly unfair, in my mind, and, shall unfortunately give equalists credibility for their cause. There is no question that they are radical terrorists, but they do have a valid point with how powerful benders and the Avatar are in comparison to non-benders.


----------



## ShenLong Kazama (Apr 2, 2012)

I think Amon is someone we already know, or perhaps it is Zuko's son. The first episode was good but i expected a bit more.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 2, 2012)

You can't blow your load on the first episode. Everything afterwards will have to play catch-up.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 2, 2012)

ShenLong Kazama said:


> I think Amon is someone we already know, or perhaps it is Zuko's son. The first episode was good but i expected a bit more.



Yes, I still am expecting that when Amon's face is revealed, it shall be a very dramatic unmasking that shall surprise both the audience and characters, although I sincerely hope that the script writers do not drag out the suspense of Amon's true identity for too long, as Masashi Kishimoto is currently doing with the true identity of "Tobi" in _Naruto._


----------



## Santí (Apr 2, 2012)

> People comparing Amon to Tobi


----------



## Stunna (Apr 2, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Check the wording again: The Lion Turtle teaches Aang a technique available only to the Avatar: the ability to take away someone's bending.​Taking away another's bending is just one technique of Energybending, much like the Octopus Form is just one technique of Waterbending. Energybending itself is not exclusive to the Avatar, however, the Avatar is far more powerful than other benders and thus can use it in ways others cannot.


Even then, what point is there in having Amon energybending if it isn't for the purpose of stealing away one's capability of bending?


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't want Amon to be Zuko's son. I want him to be someone not related to the old gang.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 2, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Check the wording again: The Lion Turtle teaches Aang a technique available only to the Avatar: the ability to take away someone's bending.​Taking away another's bending is just one technique of Energybending, much like the Octopus Form is just one technique of Waterbending. Energybending itself is not exclusive to the Avatar, however, the Avatar is far more powerful than other benders and thus can use it in ways others cannot.



Well, either way, the ability to take bending away is exclusive to Avatars, so even if that's what the turtle meant, Amon couldn't be using Energybending to take bending powers away.


----------



## Santí (Apr 2, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Even then, what point is there in having Amon energybending if it isn't for the purpose of stealing away one's capability of bending?



What's the point of Water Bending if you're not going to use Octopus form?

Basically the same question you're asking.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 2, 2012)

Not at all, actually. 

Amon wants to get rid of bending. What's the point in giving him the sole ability capable of depriving someone of doing so permanently if he can't use it for that purpose.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 2, 2012)

Which means its either A; not Energybending and he is just Chi-blocking, or B; another skill within Energybending (since taking bending away is ONLY for the Avatar).


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 2, 2012)

New clip: Sorry couldn't find youtube link


They should have named it "Perfection: the album"


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 2, 2012)

What does it show? The scene of Korra earthbending the airbending girls?


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 2, 2012)

Yup


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 2, 2012)

Perfect, then! A member here can't view it, and I'm sure there are more.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you for posting the mediafire link!


----------



## Kirito (Apr 2, 2012)

I've viewed it in Tumblr, and I must say, Makorra really IS canon. They're not wasting any time with the shipping.

Well, so long. I'll be rooting for my Bolin x Asami over here.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 2, 2012)

What if Asami turns out to be a villain?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 2, 2012)

Pssh, like that matters.  Didn't stop Bolin's original pimp hero, Sokka.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 2, 2012)

Hah, who cares? Brolin's enough for villains and protagonists alike.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't know guys, this Makorra stuff is coming out way too fast and with way too strong of a force. Something's up.

Come on Bryke, troll again. It will be epic! :33


----------



## Kirito (Apr 2, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> I don't know guys, this Makorra stuff is coming out way too fast and with way too strong of a force. Something's up.
> 
> Come on Bryke, troll again. It will be epic! :33



I'm sorry dear. I've given myself up to ... inevitability.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 2, 2012)

Bolin's pimp, Kirito, no need to tie him down to just one woman. He gets all the womenz.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 2, 2012)

Where in the cannon is taking peoples bending away an avatar only ability? You might as well say only the avatar can redirect lightning, or bend blood.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 2, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, I still am expecting that when Amon's face is revealed, it shall be a very dramatic unmasking that shall surprise both the audience and characters, although I sincerely hope that the script writers do not drag out the suspense of Amon's true identity for too long, as Masashi Kishimoto is currently doing with the true identity of "Tobi" in _Naruto._



When you mention Naruto in an avatar thread a puppy dies.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 2, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Bolin's pimp, Kirito, no need to tie him down to just one woman. He gets all the womenz.



Ha! Take that, Mako! 



Wuzzman said:


> Where in the cannon is taking peoples bending away an avatar only ability? You might as well say only the avatar can redirect lightning, or bend blood.



That blurb, though I take what the Lion Turtle said more canon than an official website description about something unexpanded in the series.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 2, 2012)

Lion Turtle is the only cannon bros. If Aang being misguided, taught energy bending to someone.... actually worse if someone did a spirit walk like Iroh did and learned it that way....


----------



## Bringer (Apr 2, 2012)

Asami will be all over him.




> Asami has lived a life of luxury, but despite her fancy clothes and polite manners, she has a tough side too. She is an expert driver and isn't afraid to mix it up on the racetrack. Asami has also had the best self-defense training money can buy and is a *big fan of pro-bending, going to every match*.[/B]



Some other random facts.



> Asami is one of the few characters to have a confirmed last name.
> Asami is a feminine Japanese name; its meaning can change depending on the Kanji used. One of the meanings is "morning sea". Other meanings include "morning beauty" and "beautiful linen".
> Asami's voice actress, Seychelle Gabriel, previously portrayed Princess Yue in The Last Airbender.
> Asami's design was influenced by Lust, a character from Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood, an anime liked by the crew.[3]
> The lineage of the Sato family can be traced back to the first Fire Nation colonists.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 2, 2012)

You think she's related to the Earth Bending Fire Nation chick that tried to kill Zuko?


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 2, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Lion Turtle is the only cannon bros. If Aang being misguided, taught energy bending to someone.... actually worse if someone did a spirit walk like Iroh did and learned it that way....


he taught his non-bender kid how to Energy Bend and now he's become evil and is the leader of the anti-bending faction.

Bumi for Final Villain.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 2, 2012)

Bumi is Katara's skin color. Amon isn't.
That pretty much kills it right there.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm still for the Suki sapling.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 2, 2012)

I seriously doubt Bumi is Amon.....


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 2, 2012)

I told you all who Amon is already. You just refuse to see the truth.


----------



## dream (Apr 2, 2012)

Amon is a benderless Aang from an alternate reality.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 2, 2012)

Terra, who do you believe Amon to be?


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 2, 2012)

Hasook. I made numerous connections before.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 2, 2012)

I seriously need to catch up on my Korra fandom... i have no idea who that is..


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 2, 2012)

Hasook is the Watebender Korra took over for on The Fire Ferrets team.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 3, 2012)

Ohh that guy with the attitude! Wait.. you think he is Amon!!!???


----------



## Gunners (Apr 3, 2012)

To be honest I think he was kidnapped by the Equalist but everyone will assume that he dropped out because Mako was being a dick to him.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 3, 2012)

^ That's a good theory there. 

@The Potential:

I don't think, I know.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 3, 2012)

I just can't see that at all..Gunners could be on to something though...They could use him as an example of what will happen eventually to all benders if they don't wish to see their way


----------



## Mider T (Apr 3, 2012)

She's kidding, Potential.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 3, 2012)

Shut up, all of you, my theory is true and makes sense at a level that doesn't, which means its possible. Gunners' theory is just...no. :c


----------



## Bringer (Apr 3, 2012)

Guys........I dont know who Amon is. But I know what happened to Zuko mom!

She was either

A: Eaten by a carpet

or

B: Zuko's mom was sent to the future by the firelord where she meets a scientist who transfers her mind into the body of a flying lemur and is then sent back in back where she is later discovered by Aang at the air temple yes that's right Momo is Zuko's mom


----------



## Santí (Apr 3, 2012)

Amon = Hobo in the bush.

/thread.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 3, 2012)

^^


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 3, 2012)

I wanna see more Anime face faults in Korra because they make me smile.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow, thanks for the clearer quality picture, Super! I agree, I want to see more anime faces in Korra. xD


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Apr 3, 2012)

damnit i gotta subscribe to this thread to lol. Been so damn busy I didnt notice there was this thread as well on this.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 3, 2012)

Episode 3 needs to be out already.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Apr 3, 2012)

all right, speak up I know there are some KorraNation members here besides me, speak up. I have 118 points, how many points do you guys have? Seriously anyone near 150 we need to do something before the release of Korra on Nick!


> _
> 150 Points
> You win a selection of unreleased Korra music from Jeremy Zuckerman of The Track Team._



It isnt much but its SOMETHING, its FREE, and when was the last time you won some kind of a prize from anything online?  Anyone who isnt part of Korranation please sign up for it - if you havent use this link here Link removed <-- I only have 30 points to go so please anyone who hasnt joined use this link : ). There are other things current KorraNation members can do as well to help eachother get points I suggest we help eachother if you can.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Apr 3, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Check the wording again: The Lion Turtle teaches Aang a technique available only to the Avatar: the ability to take away someone's bending.​Taking away another's bending is just one technique of Energybending, much like the Octopus Form is just one technique of Waterbending. Energybending itself is not exclusive to the Avatar, however, the Avatar is far more powerful than other benders and thus can use it in ways others cannot.



Sorry to go off-topic but since you didn't answer the messages can you tell me where the thread to say how each one thinks the Naruto manga should have been more like is?
I originally created this thread:

But you said it was repeating topic so you closed down, but i can't find any other thread about that, can you in least give me the link to where it is please?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 3, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> I wanna see more Anime face faults in Korra because they make me smile.
> every 3 seconds isn't enough?


----------



## Glued (Apr 3, 2012)

He guys, how awesome would it be if Korra crushes on Mako hard and she spends the entire season chasing him, even kissing him and right after the kiss, he flat out rejects her and trolls the entire fandom.

Wouldn't that be awesome.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 3, 2012)

Caption: "Oh you bend? Let me fix that for you."


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 3, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> every 3 seconds isn't enough?



Where are you seeing that? You're acting like it's Kappa Mikey.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 3, 2012)

Whether Korra become romantically involved with Mako, Bolin, or neither brother, I shall not be bothered, as I have no preference there. However, that brief scene was very hilarious, although I also noticed that Korra is greatly improving maneuvering through the moving screens, indicating that she is making progress in her airbending training.

Also, I noticed that Pema wished that her newest child would not be capable of bending, much like herself. I found that to be a terribly selfish and cruel thing for which to wish, as she must surely realize that a child who would not be capable of bending would develop a massive inferiority complex due to having three older siblings and a parent who were capable of bending. I also believe that Pema is jealous of her husband and children for that reason, and that there is the possibility that she may secretly sympathize with the equalists, or even join them during the course of the series. What does everyone else say about that?


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't think Pema would wish that. She wouldn't blurt it out for her bender husband and mother-in-law to hear if she had ill intentions. It was just comic relief IMO.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 3, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Whether Korra become romantically involved with Mako, Bolin, or neither brother, I shall not be bothered, as I have no preference there. However, that brief scene was very hilarious, although I also noticed that Korra is greatly improving maneuvering through the moving screens, indicating that she is making progress in her airbending training.
> 
> *Also, I noticed that Pema wished that her newest child would not be capable of bending, much like herself. I found that to be a terribly selfish and cruel thing for which to wish, as she must surely realize that a child who would not be capable of bending would develop a massive inferiority complex due to having three older siblings and a parent who were capable of bending. I also believe that Pema is jealous of her husband and children for that reason, and that there is the possibility that she may secretly sympathize with the equalists, or even join them during the course of the series. What does everyone else say about that?*



Um...what? Your reading too much between the lines if you think that. Her saying that comes across more as wanting a normal non bender that she could dote on and spoil rotten without worrying about the training a bender would need.

in other words yes it's comic relief


----------



## Stunna (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah, where the heck did Pema joining the Equalists come from?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 3, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Yeah, where the heck did Pema joining the Equalists come from?



I like that idea, as she clearly is jealous, in my mind, of her husband and children, plus, it would be a massive shock, after her appearing to be kind and loving, similar to how I like the idea of Ursa actually being evil, as well.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 3, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I like that idea, as she clearly is jealous, in my mind, of her husband and children, plus, it would be a massive shock, after her appearing to be kind and loving, similar to how I like the idea of Ursa actually being evil, as well.




Except she's not. A comment to Katara about wanting a non-bender for a child doesn't mean she's a mustache twirling villain whose going to tie Korra to a railroad track and laugh maniacaly.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 3, 2012)

Besides, her remark wasn't meant to indicate jealousy. She's simply saying it's much more stressful to raise bender children especially when they're as lively as Ikki, Jinora and Meelo. That's why she asked Katara if her kids behaved the same way.


----------



## Glued (Apr 3, 2012)

After reading the promise, I can't help, but feel that daughter of an Earthbender is like a jew waving the Nazi flag.

Even if her father is a mayor of the fire nation, surely she realizes that the Fire Nation put all the earthbenders in concentration camps and Ozai wanted his airships to light the Earth Kingdom on flames.

And the Mayor talking positive about Ozai, the same Ozai who probably would have killed his wife and daughter.


----------



## sugamama (Apr 3, 2012)

On which day do the new episodes air ..


----------



## Santí (Apr 3, 2012)

April the 14th.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 3, 2012)

April 14. 

EDIT: Santi


----------



## Stunna (Apr 3, 2012)

The month of April on the day of the fourteenth.


----------



## Santí (Apr 3, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> April 14.
> 
> EDIT: Santi


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 3, 2012)

@Hatifnatten:
Every three seconds? No, its far less than that. That's more like the freaky faces the girl makes in Kimi Ni Todoke...and that face is used nearly every frame. xD



Benzaiten said:


> Caption: "Oh you bend? Let me fix that for you."



Wow, that's a really cool art of him. Makes me want to have a set of it. *added to art library*



Ben Grimm said:


> He guys, how awesome would it be if Korra crushes on Mako hard and she spends the entire season chasing him, even kissing him and right after the kiss, he flat out rejects her and trolls the entire fandom.
> 
> Wouldn't that be awesome.



That would be funny to see.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 3, 2012)

I honestly wouldn't mind having the fandom trolled. I'm getting annoyed of all the I-want-a-love-triangle-drama-angst posts whenever I check the Makorra tag. And I ship the damn thing. 

EDIT: Nvm. I realize romance theories are just as annoying as Amon/Equalist theories.


----------



## Glued (Apr 3, 2012)

Ember Island was one of my favorite episodes, why? Creators took shots at the fans.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 3, 2012)

What? What's wrong with the Amon/Equalist theories? *gasp*


----------



## Mider T (Apr 3, 2012)

They stopped being funny after the 2nd one, and they distract from real theories.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 3, 2012)

Same for the serious ones that actually try to tie things together (like mine), not the joke ones?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 3, 2012)

I myself do not like it when the creator of a work deliberately annoys their fans; it is one thing for a creator to reject or disprove fan theories, but it is completely different if they do so in a callous and taunting manner. If a creator wishes to disprove a fan theory, I believe that they should do so in a soothing and gentle manner, so as to avoid generating any hostility or negative emotions.

Also, does anyone her ebelieve that it is possible that Tenzin may die during this series? I certainly believe that that is a possibility,a s his death shall provide motivation for Korra to seek the defeat of the equalists, plus also teach her that vengeance is not a healthy course of action to pursue. What does everyone else say about that?


----------



## Santí (Apr 3, 2012)

I say stop talking about it, because I really don't want their to be a possibility of it happening in my head. It'll completely ruin the moment for me if I continue thinking about it.

I hope to forget that you ever made that post.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 3, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Same for the serious ones that actually try to tie things together (like mine), not the joke ones?



The Azula, Bumi, Sokka, Ozai ones are all jokes.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 3, 2012)

Sant? said:


> I say stop talking about it, because I really don't want their to be a possibility of it happening in my head. It'll completely ruin the moment for me if I continue thinking about it.
> 
> I hope to forget that you ever made that post.



Are you referring to my previous post?


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 3, 2012)

Wait, there was an Ozai one? I seem to have erased that from my memory. 

Santi


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 3, 2012)

Mider T said:


> The Azula, Bumi, Sokka, Ozai ones are all jokes.



There are serious Sokka theories for Amon? He's dead though...



DemonDragonJ said:


> Also, does anyone her ebelieve that it is possible that Tenzin may die during this series? I certainly believe that that is a possibility,a s his death shall provide motivation for Korra to seek the defeat of the equalists, plus also teach her that vengeance is not a healthy course of action to pursue. What does everyone else say about that?



I think he might die too, and if he does, I know I'll end up crying (is a baby).  

As for how, I think he will sacrifice himself saving Korra from Amon's "ability" (I'm not gonna call it Energybending until its directed by Bryke whether or not non Avatars can use it). 

If he's going to die, it better be in the coolest and most epic way ever. Gotta go out with a bang.


----------



## Santí (Apr 3, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Are you referring to my previous post?



Put the pieces together.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't think any of the main cast will die, and I don't count Katara as one of the main cast. This is still a kids show after all.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 3, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> I'm not gonna call it Energybending until its directed by Bryke whether or not non Avatars can use it.


What do you consider Guru Pathik's abilities then?


----------



## Bringer (Apr 3, 2012)

I think Toph legend is going to be like Avatar Kyoshi legend she left behind.

Avatar Kyoshi trained the Dai Lee

Toph started the Metal bending police.

The Dai Lee went corrupt

Anyone think the metal bending police will go corrupt?


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't think so. Not as long as Lin is there.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 3, 2012)

No, I don't think the Metal Bender Cops will go corrupt, not while someone like Lin is there to stir them clear of it.

EDIT:
Damn! A second too late.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 3, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> I think Toph legend is going to be like Avatar Kyoshi legend she left behind.
> 
> Avatar Kyoshi trained the Dai Lee
> 
> ...



Dai Li*
And yeah what everybody said about Lin, agreement.

Anybody here have a DL link to The Promise Pt. 1?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 3, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if the Equalists took control over the city, and consequently, the Metalbending Corps.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 3, 2012)

there's a new episode?


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 3, 2012)

No, just the 2 that were released on Korranation and that's all.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 3, 2012)

Metal corps being corrupt...Not that far fetched.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 3, 2012)

The corruption of the Dai Li was much more political in nature than what you'd expect from the Metalbenders, which probably goes as far as someone greasing palms to let criminal activities go. I really doubt they have the same amount of political power that the Dai Li have.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 3, 2012)

I would like to see an earthbender capable of bending metal have an attack compromised of countless small but razor-sharp metal blades flying through the air to both defend the user and attack their enemies. Would such a technique be too violent for a series such as this? What does everyone else say about that?


----------



## Santí (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes. **


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 3, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> What do you consider Guru Pathik's abilities then?



He was opening all the Chakras, I thought. It didn't resemble Energybending in the slightest, or wouldn't he have unlocked the ability to bend after doing so?



> I would like to see an earthbender capable of bending metal have an attack compromised of countless small but razor-sharp metal blades flying through the air to both defend the user and attack their enemies. Would such a technique be too violent for a series such as this? What does everyone else say about that?


 
Way too violent for a show like this, especially if it shows them actually hitting the target (regardless of showing blood/gore).


----------



## The Potential (Apr 3, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I would like to see an earthbender capable of bending metal have an attack compromised of countless small but razor-sharp metal blades flying through the air to both defend the user and attack their enemies. Would such a technique be too violent for a series such as this? What does everyone else say about that?



Far to violent for a show like Avatar. Indeed cool, but far to violent for this show.


----------



## Rasendori (Apr 3, 2012)

Dunno, lightning seems more violent in theory.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 3, 2012)

Bending in all, is too violent for a child's show, but they handle it so it snot. That's why they don't go with the further image, like burning someone alive, drowning them, sucking the air out of their lungs or showing an earthbender smash some into a pancake. It leaves it open, where its usually just small impacts or light burns, except Azula zapping Aang, which really wasn't that bad. For iron-spiked orb things, it would show them hitting the person, or else it would be completely worthless to even have them at all.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 4, 2012)

Dicing someone with thousands of little blades is rather violent. And hasn't Katara and a few water-benders threatened to do similar things with ice shards before? I don't think they've ever _hit_ with it, but they've shown it.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 4, 2012)

That really bothers me; series such as _Naruto, Bleach,_ and _One Piece_ are intended for an audience perhaps several years older than that of _Avatar: the Last Airbender,_ yet they can contain far more intense depictions of violence than can _Avatar._ Why do Japan and the United States have such different cultural standards in regards to violence in animated media? That seems to be so unfair to me.


----------



## Santí (Apr 4, 2012)

Because the moral beliefs of the United States are _strongly_ backed by Christian morals.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 4, 2012)

Avatar doesn't need violence though, its an amazing show without it. It can manage to be this superb story, with great characters and plot, without falling to the rather lame traits of some pretty "common" animes/mangas. Personally, I think its ridiculous how Bleach has blood pouring out of people like waterfalls. xD

If it ain't broke, don't try to fix it, I say. As to why, children really shouldn't see kids chopping, burning, killing/etc etc others, they just shouldn't. But then again, I'm sure others disagree with that.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah. Every time Mai used her knives it was always blocked or used to hit the tip of someone clothes making them unable to move.



> Dai Li*
> And yeah what everybody said about Lin, agreement.
> 
> Anybody here have a DL link to The Promise Pt. 1?



No. But I know a youtube video that has the whole entire promise Pt.1 in order?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKU7WuIIvtI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdjCAxZzano&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]


All in order. And the music makes it more tolerable to read.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 4, 2012)

> Yeah. Every time Mai used her knives it was always blocked or used to hit the tip of someone clothes making them unable to move.



Yes, exactly. They cannot do it and most likely would not want to do it. They get the idea across, without having to show the people die and stuff.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes. And they have shown signs where they almost hit some body.

When Mai threw knives at Katara,Katara used water bending on the wood on the ground making wood pop up in the air. And the knives hit the wood and the wood was sent flying inches away from Katara face. Showing that Mai tried to hit Katara in the face.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 4, 2012)

I think Terra is exactly right on this.

First off, I'm guessing the definition of "extreme violence" is generally dependent on showing blood and gore, correct? Frankly, I find it to be overplayed too often in anime to the point that it completely negates the intended effect. Like Terra says, Bleach does it so much that every time you see someone cut and a fountain of blood come out that it means practically _nothing_.

To me, without having to rely on the "shock value" of blood and gore (And the dozen reaction shots you'll inevitably get), you have to plan better fights. For the most part, I think Avatar did great without "extreme" violence. In fact, I think it enhanced the meaning of the times where there WAS intense violence; Aang's Lightning Rod imitation at the end of Book 2 has so much more meaning because 1) It was so rare during to show to have such brutal and decisive violence and 2) They truly committed to reminding us that it happened, even if it was subtle. Throughout Book 3 you can see the scar on Aang's back, and you instantly recognize what it's from. To me, showing such consequences is much more valuable than simply going to for the momentary shock value of blood and cuts (Which inevitably heal up without scars).


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 4, 2012)

You certainly worded it hundred times better than I did, Guy Gardner. My post reads like its everywhere. lol I would rep you, but I already did. So I'll be back later to rep. 

I for one would not have felt the scene of Aang getting zapped by Azula was as emotional if it showed blood/gore/whatnot. The scar on his back serves as a perfect reminder of the event, and provides -- to me at least -- an emotion that is rare for me in animes. The violence and blood/etc etc in anime is overplayed and invokes nothing from me; it is just ridiculously played (and for me, hard to overlook). But this is not to say that showing that stuff, particularly, ruins animes/shows, just would not have matched this world Bryke made for us and that just sometimes, it _does_ ruin the meaning of what is happening.

I am glad Bryke did not make this a show on Cartoon Network/Adult swim and for older audiences; it would have been devoid of originality, character, story and the ability to pull emotions, I think. In all, it would have been another "anime" that sits among thousands of others just like it.

*P.S I would like to clarify that I am not meaning to diss on your favorite animes/shows, I like Naruto and stuff. *


----------



## Kirito (Apr 4, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That really bothers me; series such as _Naruto, Bleach,_ and _One Piece_ are intended for an audience perhaps several years older than that of _Avatar: the Last Airbender,_ yet they can contain far more intense depictions of violence than can _Avatar._ Why do Japan and the United States have such different cultural standards in regards to violence in animated media? That seems to be so unfair to me.



Here's my take on the different cultural standards of Japan and the USA.

In Japan, the standards progress along with the times. If the billboard ads are increasingly becoming more lewd chances are the children already know what those are, therefore relaxing moral standings and offering programs with violence even more than before. Of course, this might be subverted by a real happening (Shounen of the 80's were more gory and nudist than the Shounen of now) but it's right there. Families are also closer in Japan, more tightly-knit. Adults are available everywhere to tell the kids to not follow what's shown on TV, etc.

In the US, the standards are the same since the 1800s. I'm exaggerating but you get the point. Moral values never change, leading to curiosity and as we all know, curiosity kills the cat. Families aren't that tight generally, leading to destructive behavior, both from the child and from the adult, when the child is caught doing the same thing the TV is broadcasting.

Well, that's my take is all.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 4, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> He was opening all the Chakras, I thought. It didn't resemble Energybending in the slightest, or wouldn't he have unlocked the ability to bend after doing so?


I meant his work with Appa, not Aang.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 4, 2012)

I do not remember the show very well. I have recently restarted the series again, but what do you mean? I can't recall him doing anything to Appa.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 4, 2012)

Well Terra, M&B didn't really have an option to shop Avatar around to different networks. Avatar was developed internally at Nick. Bryan was first approached about coming up with a show pitch and then brought Mike aboard.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 4, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Well Terra, M&B didn't really have an option to shop Avatar around to different networks. Avatar was developed internally at Nick. Bryan was first approached about coming up with a show pitch and then brought Mike aboard.



It doesn't matter if they didn't have an option to put Avatar on other channels, falling to the common traits of anime would have ruined this show. Besides that, I don't think Bryke would want to do that anyways.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 4, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> I do not remember the show very well. I have recently restarted the series again, but what do you mean? I can't recall him doing anything to Appa.


In "Appa's Lost Days" Guru Pathik reads Appa's energy and emotions and is able to direct Appa toward Aang through their intertwined energies.

Aang does something similar to the latter when trying to find Appa in Foggy Swamp.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh, thanks. 

That's not Energybending. Or was that said to be apart of Energybending in the show and I missed it?


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 4, 2012)

Random Thoughts on Bending:

Bending Elements seems to be a cross between the physical and spiritual arts. Korra seems to have the hang of the physical side of airbending now (got the hang of, not mastered), so now she must just learn the spiritual aspect of airbending. Once she can do that she will have access to the Avatar-State as well as being able to connect to the spirit world.

I also have a theory that anyone can learn to bend, but people who does not know how have a disconnect between their spirit/personality and their physical being. Since you must be able to master both the spiritual and physical sides of bending.

Energy bending I'm guessing is bending that relies just on the spiritual. So I am thinking anyone can learn it. once they truely master the spiritual side of bending. I guess if anyone can do that, the Avatar can. It maybe requires complete spiritual control over ones self. Almost disregarding the physical altogether.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 4, 2012)

Korra free on iTunes?  Yes, please!
They should have named it "Perfection: the album"


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 4, 2012)

OH MY GOSH! YES! YES! Thanks for sharing, Dragonus Nesha! pek


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 4, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Here's my take on the different cultural standards of Japan and the USA.
> 
> In Japan, the standards progress along with the times. If the billboard ads are increasingly becoming more lewd chances are the children already know what those are, therefore relaxing moral standings and offering programs with violence even more than before. Of course, this might be subverted by a real happening (Shounen of the 80's were more gory and nudist than the Shounen of now) but it's right there. Families are also closer in Japan, more tightly-knit. Adults are available everywhere to tell the kids to not follow what's shown on TV, etc.



You are mistaking different cultural standards for a more progressive culture. Things such as families bathing nude together at something like a spa has been a long-time tradition, but that on its own doesn't indicate a progressive culture on its own like you are taking it. 

Point in case, the Japanese are still rather behind when it comes to modern gender roles in regards to women, especially in the workplace. Japanese families are structured differently and more rigidly compared to American families. There are plenty more I could name, but I think you get the idea.



> In the US, the standards are the same since the 1800s. I'm exaggerating but you get the point. Moral values never change, leading to curiosity and as we all know, curiosity kills the cat. Families aren't that tight generally, leading to destructive behavior, both from the child and from the adult, when the child is caught doing the same thing the TV is broadcasting.



You have to be kidding, right? The standards of the US have vastly changed since 1950, let alone the 1800s. Hell, in the last 10 years there is a majority  acceptance of homosexuality and gay marriage that simply wasn't there 10 years ago (Perhaps even _5_ years ago). The standards for violence are much different than they were in even the last ten years, just as the standards for sex and many other things are very different. Dick van Dyke and Mary Tyler Moore slept in different beds back when they were on the air; now we have entire cable channels dedicated to LBGT programming.

The values of the United States change at a rather rapid rate. While we may be more conservative in some areas (mostly because we have a large vocal minority), that does not mean we are more conservative than a place like Japan.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 4, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> OH MY GOSH! YES! YES! Thanks for sharing, Dragonus Nesha! pek



Oh wow, you guys didn't know?


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 4, 2012)

No, I didn't. How would I have known?


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 4, 2012)

The very same way I did.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 4, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> The very same way I did.



Nesha told you too?


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 4, 2012)

And how did you find out? I don't exactly go around searching Korra over the internet (work and school, and stuff) and I hardly ever log into tumblr.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 4, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> You are mistaking different cultural standards for a more progressive culture. Things such as families bathing nude together at something like a spa has been a long-time tradition, but that on its own doesn't indicate a progressive culture on its own like you are taking it.
> 
> Point in case, the Japanese are still rather behind when it comes to modern gender roles in regards to women, especially in the workplace. Japanese families are structured differently and more rigidly compared to American families. There are plenty more I could name, but I think you get the idea.
> 
> ...



No no no, you didn't get what I meant.  I meant in terms of child morality and their media. I didn't mention anything about homosexuality or sex, and I clearly stated that I was exaggerating about the 1800's thing.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 4, 2012)

Kirito said:


> No no no, you didn't get what I meant.  I meant in terms of child morality and their media. I didn't mention anything about homosexuality or sex, and I clearly stated that I was exaggerating about the 1800's thing.



Sorry, I did take it as a more general thing. I do apologize for misunderstanding you. 

Though I'm not sure it's fair to say we haven't changed much; having been a kid in the late 80's and 90's, we've come a ways from where we used to be. I remember the stuff against the original Mortal Kombat and even D&D. Child morality does have a sort of ceiling we occasionally bounce off of, but it's evolved a bit since I was a kid.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 4, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> And how did you find out? I don't exactly go around searching Korra over the internet (work and school, and stuff) and I hardly ever log into tumblr.



Sure, I have a Tumblr account but with the Legend Of Korra and Track Team pages on Facebook--I'm all set.
Sure work and family may take up a lot of time but I'm always connected.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh, well, I don't use Facebook....


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 4, 2012)

I have a feeling these Korra Eps from iTunes are in 1080p. If that's the case, my CPU wont be able to handle the video rendering. (Gotta love being on a single core still.)


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm sure they will offer other qualities.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 4, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> I'm sure they will offer other qualities.



More than likely, I just went with what was offered. :-D

After it's done downloading I'll check it out, if the case IS that they're 1080p I'll have to look around for 720 somewhere.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 4, 2012)

I found out through the Track Team notification on Facebook.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 4, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> More than likely, I just went with what was offered. :-D
> 
> After it's done downloading I'll check it out, if the case IS that they're 1080p I'll have to look around for 720 somewhere.



I was going to download and check for you, but I have forgotten by password.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 4, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> I was going to download and check for you, but I have forgotten by password.



I had to reset mine because it's been that long. Hahaha.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 4, 2012)

Even if no new airbenders shall emerge outside of Tenzin's bloodline in the near future, I still believe that new airbenders shall emerge eventually, as the first airbenders, according to the series' lore, were humans who imitated the abilities of the sky bisons. To me, this means that there shall eventually be humans who are capable of bending air, as such people will eventually make the same discoveries that the first airbenders did. Does anyone agree with that theory?


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 4, 2012)

By imitating them, I think it meant they saw and bent the energy within themselves to airbender.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 4, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> By imitating them, I think it meant they saw and bent the energy within themselves to airbender.



However the ancient people did it, I am certain that the modern people can do it, as well.

This thread is rapidly approaching 2,000 posts, so is it safe to presume that it may be closed soon?


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes. The other thread was closed when it got to 2k.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't think Energybending is available to everyone anymore though.

And yes, it will be closed at 2,000 posts.


----------



## Santí (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh damn... Another thread to subscribe to...


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't understand how Korra's toughness is apparently ruined by crushing on a boy or being in a relationship. "I thought she was going to be different. I thought she was going to be strong." Wat. Does a girl liking a boy mean she's weak? I just don't get it. It's like they expect her to turn into this shallow mushy fangirl just because she likes a guy.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 4, 2012)

It's not.  It doesn't.  They're being silly.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 4, 2012)

okay Korra is a real tough customer now


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 4, 2012)

Inb4 new thread



Mider T said:


> It's not.  It doesn't.  They're being silly.



Yeah, it just annoys me. I feel like these people are too defensive about female independence and stuff like that.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 4, 2012)

No one ever said LIKING someone made them weak. I don't know where you got that from, but that wasn't what we meant (I, at least, did not mean it).


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm not talking about you. I just see it a lot on tumblr.


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 4, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

